# Knitting Tea Party - 4th May 2012



## FireballDave

Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening (delete as applicable)

It's 11:00p.m. BST in London on 4th May 2012 and time for me to start this week's _Knitting Tea Party_. After the excitement of last weekend's racing in Jerez, this weekend the petrolhead action comes in the form of the _Grande Prémio de Portugal Circuito Estoril_ on the country's beautiful Atlantic coast, it's midnight there. I couldn't resist putting a map of the circuit on a napkinring, you can find my pattern at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-78680-1.html

for race times where you are, as well as race reports and live timing screens, go to the official website at:

http://www.motogp.com

You can register for free to get the full timing service on your computer while you watch the racing and follow your favourite rider's progress on your napkin ring!

Lots happening this weekend, tomorrow is _Cinco de Mayo_, a wonderful excuse for a party, it's 5:00pm in Mexico City. If you're partying, have lots of fun and leave room for my boozy dessert, below!

Darts hurled at the wall atlas brought about the usal bizarrre mix of destinations, it's 1:00a.m.in Dar es Salaam which translates as 'Harbour of Peace'; the lovely island of Madeira in the Atlantic Ocean is on London time, so it's 11:00p.m. in Funchal; our last dart landed on Boise Idaho, where it's 4p.m., It's a city I've never visited, so I'm hoping to learn all about it this weekend!

Europe, being Europe and as decisive as ever, has two different dates for _Europe Day!_ The 5th of May is celebrated by _The Council of Europe_, whilst the EU celebrates _Schuman Day_ on the 9th of May, in honour of French Foreign Minister Robert Schuman's declaration on 5th May 1950 which proposed a European Union, leading to the _Treaty of Rome_ signed on 25th March 1957.

Anyone interested can download the full text of this important declaration, the aim of which was to make another war in Europe not only unthinkable, but materially impossible, at:

http://europa.eu/abc/symbols/9-may/decl_en.htm

Last year I designed an egg cosy for Europe Day, you can find my pattern at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-10039-1.html

I'm working on a napkin ring for _Schuman Day_ this year, hopefully I'll have the pattern ready to post over the weekend.

Monday the 7th is a Bank Holiday in the UK, the weather outlook is typical for a national holiday; wind, driving rain, leaden skies, frosts. Even the Met Office struggled to be positive, the best they could come up with was, "Decidedly unsettled", translation: dreadful!

Earlier this week, I finally got around to slapping my _Eye of Horus_ motif onto a napkin ring to go with my egg cosy, you can find the pattern at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-78053-1.html

I hope you like it and have fun with the design.

This week I'm offering something new, as well as re-posting a couple of my favourite receipts because they're topical, I hope you enjoy them too.

Dave

For a racing breakfast, this is a classic dish. It's served at cafes all along the coast as a breakfast/brunch dish and is far greater than the sum of its parts.

*Portuguese Egg*
_Serves: 1_

*Ingredients:*
Thick slice of buttered toast, good quality artisanal bread if you have it
1 large egg
1/2 breakfast cup (by volume) frozen peas or pea/sweetcorn mix
knob butter
2 tbs water
1/2 tsp mixed dried herbs
grinding of sea salt and black pepper

*Method:*
Into a small non-stick frying pan or skillet which must be cold, place the frozen peas, water, butter and herbs. Now turn on the ring to medium and wait until it's all bubbling and most of the water has evaporated. Stir the mixture and season well.

Crack the egg over the peas, cover with an upturned plate and turn the ring down to its lowest setting. When the white has set, it's ready, slide onto your thick slice of toast and serve with tomato salsa.

I couldn't resist adding this authentic Portuguese version of a nursery high tea classic:

*Sardines on Toast: Portuguese-Style*
_Serves: 1_

Ingredients:[/b]
4 oz (120g) tin sardines in olive oil, drained
1/2 red onion
1 ripe tomatoes
1 tbs (15ml) lemon juice
1/2 tsp cumin seeds, toasted
1 tbs fresh parsley, finely chopped
1 tbs (15ml) extra virgin olive oil
1 clove garlic, halved
1 oz (30g) feta cheese
sliced French bread, toasted

*Method:*
Split the sardines, remove the bones and flake the flesh.

Finely chop the onion, skin and finely chop the tomato.

Toss the tomatoes and onion with the lemon juice, olive oil, cumin seeds and parsley. Season with salt and pepper.

Rub the toasted bread with olive oil and garlic, and heap the sardines onto the bread. Scatter over the tomato mixture and garnish with the Feta cheese.

For fans of all things Mexican, this is an easy quesadilla, great with beer!

*Chicken & Sweetcorn Quesadillas

Ingredients:*
1 large cooked chicken breast, thinly sliced
3 tbs tinned sweetcorn
5 oz (140g) tomato salsa
2 large tortillas
2 oz (55g) garlic & herb cream cheese

*Instructions:*
Gently heat chicken, corn and salsa in a pan until warmed through, but not boiling, stirring occasionally.

Spread one of the tortillas with the cream cheese. Spoon the chicken mixture over one tortilla and top with the other.

Heat a large frying pan and add the filled tortilla. Cook for 2-3 minutes or until golden brown. Turn over with a large spatula and cook the other side until golden brown.

Slice into 6 wedges and serve with a green salad.

For those with a sweet tooth try this, one of my originals!

*Tequila, Lemon and Fruit Pancakes

Igredients:*
2 tbs (30ml) Tequila
zest of one lemon
3 tbs mixed dried fruit (raisins, sultanas and currants)
4 oz (115g) self-raising flour
1 oz (30g) caster sugar (US = superfine sugar)
1 egg
3 fl. oz (85ml) milk

*Method*
In a small bowl, mix together the tequila, lemon zest and dried fruit, cover and leave to stand for two hours.

Make a stiff batter with the flour, sugar, egg and milk, stir in the fruit mixture and combine well.

Heat a little oil in a non-stick frying pan and drop one tablespoon of mixture at a time, fry until golden brown on both sides. Serve hot with ice cream.

Have a great weekend!
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Hello Dave and TP friends.

The Tequila, Lemon and Fruit Pancakes are good, a must try. 
Today has been overcast but warm.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Hello Dave and TP friends.
> 
> The Tequila, Lemon and Fruit Pancakes are good, a must try.
> Today has been overcast but warm.


Hi Dave, NanaCaren, and everyone, a lot to absorb again, Dave! We have yet another beautiful, slightly crisp Autumn day. Still working on the mittens.


----------



## DorisT

Caren beat me to it!! Good evening, Dave, and all TP'ers. The recipes sound good, especially the sardine one. We like them and they're good for you!


----------



## Silverowl

Those pancakes sound yummy.


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> Caren beat me to it!! Good evening, Dave, and all TP'ers. The recipes sound good, especially the sardine one. We like them and they're good for you!


sorry!! I waited for seven minutes.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62

Hi to all I have not been on in awhile because I have been having a lot of bad migraines lately. I am still working on the blue baby afghan. 
Lisa


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Dave and TP friends.
> 
> The Tequila, Lemon and Fruit Pancakes are good, a must try.
> Today has been overcast but warm.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave, NanaCaren, and everyone, a lot to absorb again, Dave! We have yet another beautiful, slightly crisp Autumn day. Still working on the mittens.
Click to expand...

Hi Nana J, Glad it wasn't too cold.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Hello Dave and TP friends.
> 
> The Tequila, Lemon and Fruit Pancakes are good, a must try.
> Today has been overcast but warm.


I love them, all the flavours go so well together! Unfortunately they're addictive to gannets, bucketfuls of tequila needed!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Dave and TP friends.
> 
> The Tequila, Lemon and Fruit Pancakes are good, a must try.
> Today has been overcast but warm.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave, NanaCaren, and everyone, a lot to absorb again, Dave! We have yet another beautiful, slightly crisp Autumn day. Still working on the mittens.
Click to expand...

It takes me a couple of hours to compose my greeting, I hope you'll follow a couple of the links, Robert Schuman's declaration is worth reading.

Have a great weekend.
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> Caren beat me to it!! Good evening, Dave, and all TP'ers. The recipes sound good, especially the sardine one. We like them and they're good for you!


Good evening. It's a nice way to serve sardines, a nice supper dish.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Silverowl said:


> Those pancakes sound yummy.


They are, do try them!

Dave


----------



## Joe P

I Dave and y'all I am so happy to be on the Tea Party for Cinco de Mayo very important here in Texas and Mexico. Thanks for mentioning it. Boise, Idaho is south of where my daughter and her family live. Idaho is known for the potatoes world wide. Mother's Day is next Sunday on the 13th and Dave gave me two good ideas. Thanks, Dave.


----------



## FireballDave

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Hi to all I have not been on in awhile because I have been having a lot of bad migraines lately. I am still working on the blue baby afghan.
> Lisa


You have my sympathy. I used to get migraines, then inexplicably grew out of them. I put it down to 'divorcing' my parents, lots of things improved!

Dave


----------



## HandyFamily

Hahaha, send the children to their grannys and bring the pancakes...
But somehow I don't think the Grannys will easily agree to that... 

Good evening, Dave and all - this was a very interesting thing, the French FM, but I think I will leave the thinking for tomorrow... it's 1.37 and I have waay too little ... pancakes... in me for thinking in such a late hour!


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> I Dave and y'all I am so happy to be on the Tea Party for Cinco de Mayo very important here in Texas and Mexico. Thanks for mentioning it. Boise, Idaho is south of where my daughter and her family live. Idaho is known for the potatoes world wide. Mother's Day is next Sunday on the 13th and Dave gave me two good ideas. Thanks, Dave.


Now you've got to post a pic or two of the city and tell us all about it.

_Mothering Sunday_ was during Lent in the UK, _Mother's Day_ is slightly different. Whichever you celebrate, I hope it's a good day.

Dave


----------



## Sandy

Happy Friday everyone! It is partly sunny today, very windy and still have some dark clouds hovering. Wish we could have some warmer, dryer weather.

Great receipts Dave!


----------



## FireballDave

HandyFamily said:


> Hahaha, send the children to their grannys and bring the pancakes...
> But somehow I don't think the Grannys will easily agree to that...
> 
> Good evening, Dave and all - this was a very interesting thing, the French FM, but I think I will leave the thinking for tomorrow... it's 1.37 and I have waay too little ... pancakes... in me for thinking in such a late hour!


For all its faults, if the EU stops another war, it's a good thing!

The Schuman Declaration is worth reading, it is an important document.

Dave


----------



## BarbaraSD

May 5 (Cinco de Mayo) is a celebratory day for the Mexicans. Here is what Associated Press has to say about this holiday.

ALBUQUERQUE, N.M.  Here's what Cinco de Mayo has become in the U.S.: a celebration of all things Mexican, from mariachi music to sombreros, marked by schools, politicians and companies selling everything from beans to beer.

And here's what Cinco de Mayo is not, despite all the signs in bar windows inviting revelers to drink: It's not Mexico's Independence Day, and it's barely marked in Mexico, except in the state of Puebla, where the holiday is rooted in a complicated and short-lived 1862 military victory over the French.

SOURCE: http://online.wsj.com/article/AP393b41297baf4cd48bbee011364c805e.html


----------



## FireballDave

Sandy said:


> Happy Friday everyone! It is partly sunny today, very windy and still have some dark clouds hovering. Wish we could have some warmer, dryer weather.
> 
> Great receipts Dave!


I think I've forgotten what sunshine is!

Have a great weekend and do try the pancakes, I'm rather proud of them!

Dave


----------



## HandyFamily

FireballDave said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, send the children to their grannys and bring the pancakes...
> But somehow I don't think the Grannys will easily agree to that...
> 
> Good evening, Dave and all - this was a very interesting thing, the French FM, but I think I will leave the thinking for tomorrow... it's 1.37 and I have waay too little ... pancakes... in me for thinking in such a late hour!
> 
> 
> 
> For all its faults, if the EU stops another war, it's a good thing!
> 
> The Schuman Declaration is worth reading, it is an important document.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I hope I will still remember I wanted to look into it tomorrow when I wake up... It is interesting - but I am mostly asleep now and I don't have a view on it. 
So... good night to all, thanks for being there!


----------



## FireballDave

BarbaraSD said:


> May 5 (Cinco de Mayo) is a celabratory day for the Mexicans. Here is what Associated Press has to say about this day.
> 
> ALBUQUERQUE, N.M.  Here's what Cinco de Mayo has become in the U.S.: a celebration of all things Mexican, from mariachi music to sombreros, marked by schools, politicians and companies selling everything from beans to beer.
> 
> And here's what Cinco de Mayo is not, despite all the signs in bar windows inviting revelers to drink: It's not Mexico's Independence Day, and it's barely marked in Mexico, except in the state of Puebla, where the holiday is rooted in a complicated and short-lived 1862 military victory over the French.
> 
> SOURCE: http://online.wsj.com/article/AP393b41297baf4cd48bbee011364c805e.html


It's just a good excuse for a party over here, the consequence of embracing a multiplicity of multiplicities!

Dave


----------



## Joe P

Would love to give a picture but I have tried to put pictures on this tea party twice and they go to pictures on the main page. I don't have a picture of Boise, sorry. I love your recipes. thanks again, Dave. It was nice to get on page 1 again this party. YOU ROCK, D A V E ! !


----------



## KatyNora

FireballDave said:


> Lisa crafts 62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to all I have not been on in awhile because I have been having a lot of bad migraines lately. I am still working on the blue baby afghan.
> Lisa
> 
> 
> 
> You have my sympathy. I used to get migraines, then inexplicably grew out of them. I put it down to 'divorcing' my parents, lots of things improved!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Lisa, I do hope you're feeling better now.

And, Dave, I know what you mean. My migraines ceased after I "divorced" my job, i.e., retired.


----------



## Althea

Just dropping in to say a quick hello and goodbye before I fly out later today. Bags pretty much packed, last minute chores crossed off the list, and just have to take the cat to the cattery for his 'holiday'. I know he'll be fine, but mothers worry! Thanks, Dave, Gingerwitch & Poledra for your travel wishes. Dave, if you can wave your magic wand over London for the weather to clear a little over the next couple of weeks I'd appreciate it. But whatever the weather, I won't let it spoil my fun or dampen my enthusiasm. Hope all my TP friends stay safe and well over the next 3 weeks. Unfortunately I don't have a laptop computer to take with me (or even a mobile phone) and even my digital camera is a challenge, so will be incommunicado for three weeks. I'll report back at the tea party when I return on 27 May. You'll all be in my thoughts. Wish I had a knitting friend to share with on this trip, but my needles will be clicking away on a scarf on the long flights and on the trains. 'Bye for now.


----------



## dandylion

Yum sardines. I needed a good recipe for sardines, Thanks dave, and the other recipes look good also. 

I thought last weekends party was probably the longest - at least it was the longest one I've participated in - ever! Was there a record set for the most pages and different participants? 

It was very interesting and this one has started out equally as interesting. I'm sure I'll be reading a lot, trying to absorb it all. 
Have a great time everyone, dandy/sue


----------



## Southern Gal

hi everyone, still no word from martin,huh? they may have put him in hosp and running tests, guess we will wait and see. 
after cleaning the church, we were going to do the wally world thing, but talked ourselves outof it. too hot. 
i fixed us some chicken strips rolled in instant pot. i sprayed the George Forman grill with Pam and gave them another good shot of spray later and they crisp up very well, some pot. corn, english peas and i am done. did i mention i really hate cooking? 
we could really use a rain, but i guess when its our time we will have showers, until then i water my tomatoes and squash, i garden in huge flower pots. talk with you all later, and i will be checking back.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Hi to all I have not been on in awhile because I have been having a lot of bad migraines lately. I am still working on the blue baby afghan.
> Lisa


ah not good to hear, hope it gets better for you.


----------



## Joe P

I need to water again 96 degrees today.


----------



## Poledra65

Althea said:


> Just dropping in to say a quick hello and goodbye before I fly out later today. Bags pretty much packed, last minute chores crossed off the list, and just have to take the cat to the cattery for his 'holiday'. I know he'll be fine, but mothers worry! Thanks, Dave, Gingerwitch & Poledra for your travel wishes. Dave, if you can wave your magic wand over London for the weather to clear a little over the next couple of weeks I'd appreciate it. But whatever the weather, I won't let it spoil my fun or dampen my enthusiasm. Hope all my TP friends stay safe and well over the next 3 weeks. Unfortunately I don't have a laptop computer to take with me (or even a mobile phone) and even my digital camera is a challenge, so will be incommunicado for three weeks. I'll report back at the tea party when I return on 27 May. You'll all be in my thoughts. Wish I had a knitting friend to share with on this trip, but my needles will be clicking away on a scarf on the long flights and on the trains. 'Bye for now.


Hope it clears up for your stay, but if not, it'll be a fun although soggy trip. Don't forget the umbrella.


----------



## 5mmdpns

I had the chicken fingers like Joe had posted but ate mine with baked potato wedges, sour cream and alfredo sauce. I had some green beans too only because I thought I probably should eat a colored vegetable. Some days I dont feel like cooking either.


----------



## FireballDave

Althea said:


> Just dropping in to say a quick hello and goodbye before I fly out later today. Bags pretty much packed, last minute chores crossed off the list, and just have to take the cat to the cattery for his 'holiday'. I know he'll be fine, but mothers worry! Thanks, Dave, Gingerwitch & Poledra for your travel wishes. Dave, if you can wave your magic wand over London for the weather to clear a little over the next couple of weeks I'd appreciate it. But whatever the weather, I won't let it spoil my fun or dampen my enthusiasm. Hope all my TP friends stay safe and well over the next 3 weeks. Unfortunately I don't have a laptop computer to take with me (or even a mobile phone) and even my digital camera is a challenge, so will be incommunicado for three weeks. I'll report back at the tea party when I return on 27 May. You'll all be in my thoughts. Wish I had a knitting friend to share with on this trip, but my needles will be clicking away on a scarf on the long flights and on the trains. 'Bye for now.


Hope you have a great holiday, did you know they actually blast the blooms at Chelsea with hair-dryers to make them open to order? It is fabulous, I'm sure you'll love it, just remember, all that you see was a blank piece of ground eight weeks earlier!

Dave


----------



## Poledra65

Lisa Crafts, hope the migraines are backing off, a friend of mine used to get them so badly that she would heave because of them.


----------



## theyarnlady

Well a week of grey and rain, which we can use. Finial warmed up with no more snow. 
Have not done a thing on knitting all week. 
Fox came down our sidewalk today out front. Couldn't beleive it walk by Hubby and I like we were not there.Went across the street between to houses.. 
What makes this unusal is we are in town with woods on northside. Not outside in country. 
Looks like another week of trying out new recipes Dave, thanks.


----------



## Joe P

I am so happy you did the chicken fingers. I am such a simple cook and not one to like seafood of any kind so I cook meat, potatoes, veggies and that is really it. Too simple I guess. he he



5mmdpns said:


> I had the chicken fingers like Joe had posted but ate mine with baked potato wedges, sour cream and alfredo sauce. I had some green beans too only because I thought I probably should eat a colored vegetable. Some days I dont feel like cooking either.


----------



## theyarnlady

Joe P said:


> I am so happy you did the chicken fingers. I am such a simple cook and not one to like seafood of any kind so I cook meat, potatoes, veggies and that is really it. Too simple I guess. he he
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had the chicken fingers like Joe had posted but ate mine with baked potato wedges, sour cream and alfredo sauce. I had some green beans too only because I thought I probably should eat a colored vegetable. Some days I dont feel like cooking either.
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with a simple meal. We all have days were we really don't want to have a cooking challenge. something fast and tasty fits the bill.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> I am so happy you did the chicken fingers. I am such a simple cook and not one to like seafood of any kind so I cook meat, potatoes, veggies and that is really it. Too simple I guess. he he
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had the chicken fingers like Joe had posted but ate mine with baked potato wedges, sour cream and alfredo sauce. I had some green beans too only because I thought I probably should eat a colored vegetable. Some days I dont feel like cooking either.
Click to expand...

And I love simple!! I like eating fish but that is because I grew up with walleye and such in the backyard so to speak. Thank you for the recipe!! very simple and easy to do!


----------



## wannabear

Joe - Look at these.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-AUNT-MARTHAS-HOT-IRON-TRANSFERS-3275-NURSERY-RHYMES-MIP-/180873285143?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1ce34e17


----------



## Joe P

I might order this, thank you. joe p


----------



## pammie1234

Everyone is already hopping on the new Tea Party! I thought I was early, but it is already page 3. Going to go finish last weeks posts, and then I will be back!


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> Everyone is already hopping on the new Tea Party! I thought I was early, but it is already page 3. Going to go finish last weeks posts, and then I will be back!


I was wondering where you have been.


----------



## flockie

I just finished reading all the posts from last weeks tea party. Gosh, I have been so far behind because I'm trying to finish this afghan for the bridal shower on Sunday. I'm about 3/4 done. I will check back later with everyone. 

Thanks to Dave for hosting the Tea Party and the delicious sounding recipes. Sardines are a favorite of mine. 

Flockie


----------



## pammie1234

NanaCaren said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is already hopping on the new Tea Party! I thought I was early, but it is already page 3. Going to go finish last weeks posts, and then I will be back!
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering where you have been.
Click to expand...

Drama at my house! DD is having BF problems! It's as hard on me as it is her. She has cried and cried since she got home from work. Now she has gone to a party, but don't think she'll have much fun!


----------



## pammie1234

I'm not a fan of sardines. I think it is how they look all crammed in the can. The pancakes sound like something I might like. Maybe I just need a drink!


----------



## wannabear

Joe P said:


> I might order this, thank you. joe p


One more. This one has Jack be Nimble. There are probably more than these if you search patiently.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nursery-Rhymes-Crib-Quilt-Spread-Aunt-Marthas-Transfer-/190628655136?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c625a7020


----------



## iamsam

i was going to address this on last weeks tea party but thought i would catch more of you on this weeks.

quite a few years ago i got sick and ended up in the hospital for two weeks - i'm not sure if they ever decided what was wrong - but they sent me home with two weeks worth of amoxicillin. i had been getting it my iv - they just wanted some carry over.

i took it for two weeks - it turned my stomach into raw meat - i could eat nothing that did not hurt - i lived on cherry flavored malox for about three months - there is not much nutritional value in malox - i lost forty pounds in those three months.

i have never been able to put it back on - my weight doesn't vary much - usually around 115. i do not feel any different. it is when i am sick that it comes to light - i don't have much to fight with -

pneumonia can put me in the hospital for ten days and then a two month recovery - luckily i have not been in the hospital in the last three years - knock on wood.

i really am fine - thin but fine.

sam


----------



## dandylion

pammie1234 said:


> I'm not a fan of sardines. I think it is how they look all crammed in the can. The pancakes sound like something I might like. Maybe I just need a drink!


That's a good idea, Pammie. I think my white wine should be cooled by now. I think I'll join you. dandylion/sue


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> I'm not a fan of sardines. I think it is how they look all crammed in the can. The pancakes sound like something I might like. Maybe I just need a drink!


do try the pancakes, they are ever so good.


----------



## Joe P

You are the sweetest thing. thank you so much. joe p



wannabear said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might order this, thank you. joe p
> 
> 
> 
> One more. This one has Jack be Nimble. There are probably more than these if you search patiently.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nursery-Rhymes-Crib-Quilt-Spread-Aunt-Marthas-Transfer-/190628655136?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c625a7020
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

Sam, I cannot imagine how hard that was on you and your body. I hope your stomach is better now, and you can eat regular food without any problems. I think there are many of us that would like to lose 40 lbs, but not the way you did. Just keep taking care of yourself and know that you have many friends that are concerned about your health. And that goes for anyone that is suffering from illnesses on this forum. We will be there no matter what.


----------



## Joe P

baked potato wedges are call "jo Joes" at the Farmer's Market in Seattle. I use to eat them with sausage on a stick. I had a hair salon for awhile and it looked over the bay there. Loved the market. You brought back a memory.



5mmdpns said:


> I had the chicken fingers like Joe had posted but ate mine with baked potato wedges, sour cream and alfredo sauce. I had some green beans too only because I thought I probably should eat a colored vegetable. Some days I dont feel like cooking either.


----------



## dandylion

Sam, you really impress me with your wit and wisdom, and great attitude. For my money, you look darn good, and we all benefit from knowing you. I'm going to go get my wine now, and my first sip will be toasted to your continued good health. Thanks for sharing. dandy/sue


----------



## Joe P

Hang in there Sam I am reading of your time and it isn't easy for you but you have so many here who care about you and your health. take care of yourself, joe p


----------



## Dreamweaver

Good evening all..... Didn't get a chance to finish all of the posts from last week. i'll have to go finish up..... Today is Olivia's 12th birthday. She is my youngest granddaughter and I remember that her mother was so concerned on whether it would be good or bad karma to be born in Cinco de Mayo.... She was concerned about the 05-05-2000 for some silly reason. She is celebrating with friends tonight and then we will do a family dinner Sunday. This is also the week-en for one of our great outdoor art festivals and I would like to fit that into the week-end schedule as well. I've picked up some plants to get in pots tomorrow AM... have a 3 PM game to attend and then a 6 PM recut of hair.... as i told them how unhappy I was when I took mom for shampoo and style today and they are going to recut for free..... Hope I have some hair left when all is said and done. Sunday will be a basketball game and dinner for birthday..... It has beena hard week for me this week, so I have done absolutely no good knitting... Frogged some lace, not concentrating well right now.... frogged a bad pattern but am going to redo with corrected version this evening. Watching a little hockey...

*Sam*..... How tall are you? 115 lbs. is quite thin and I can see where, as much as I would love to be that weight, it would be very problematic when ill. I know you are faily active as well. My neighbor is a toothpick.... really looks like you could break her in half with no effort. She drinks the Assure, etc/ type drinks once a day, as a mid-afternoon or evening extra in order to be sure she is getting enough nutrients. Do you make any attempt to add a few pounds? Milkshakes for dessert... butter.... I've missed seeing posts after Wed. of this week. I hope you are not ailing. If so, GET BETTER.....


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> baked potato wedges are call "jo Joes" at the Farmer's Market in Seattle. I use to eat them with sausage on a stick. I had a hair salon for awhile and it looked over the bay there. Loved the market. You brought back a memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had the chicken fingers like Joe had posted but ate mine with baked potato wedges, sour cream and alfredo sauce. I had some green beans too only because I thought I probably should eat a colored vegetable. Some days I dont feel like cooking either.
Click to expand...

I love to eat jo Joes! I just wash the potato and cut into wedges and bake. The brown potatoes work the best! Now I will give the potato wedges a new name!!!


----------



## darowil

Wondered why new posts hadn't come to me, clicked on watch and then realised that I hadn't said good morning yet on the new TP. Been out for my walk and coffee. Started chatting to a lady who flew over from Melbourne just for the weekend- she had never been to Adelaide and decided to come. So gave her some suggestions as to where to go and what to see here.
This afternoon is the Handknitters Guild. No Althea this week as she will be on the plane (or maybe at the airport waiting for it). Trying to decide what knitting to take. I am actually getting through some of my WIPS- finished one the other day a simple baby jumper that I started years ago. Trying to decide whether to take a new work or take one of the old WIPS (well I guess they would be UFOs by now some of them have been around so long). Looking a sock which seems lonely, I think after about a year it might like a mate. Maybe could take that with me (if I can find an empty needle that is!).
I have an ad for eggs on the page- guess its because of Daves egg cosy. Talking of egg cosies- I decided to go back to the library and get the egg cosy book so I could knit the eggy soldier, almost done just needs finishing off and then I will post the photo- with all the discussion of eggy soldiers at various times I couldn't resist it! In fact I might finish that of at the Guild first and then begin the second sock.


----------



## carol's gifts

Hi To All My Friends At TP--We just arrived home from our monthly dinner at church. Small group, but we have a good time and good food. Just caught up on all the post--will have to go back and read the Robert Shumann Thread. Sounds very interesting. Dave the napkin ring was very colorful, and the pancakes sounds like something I will want to try. Have to go back and save the receipe. Hope all is well;I dare not brag--Fred and I have had five good days. Believe it or not-this afternoon his curiousity got the best of him;he went to reach for a book laying on the table and fell off the chair onto the floor!!! I was about 15 ft from him typing on TP and all of a sudden -POW. He's OK--good thing he is blessed with strong bones. He did bend his cane beyond repair though. Good thing he has a spare!! He overreached for the book; it probably wasn't 2ft from him. Althea--will be anxious to hear all about your trip. Sounds like fun.My son and family have finally made it to Florida. Said they jumped in the pool within 30 minutes after arriving. The GC sure miss their pool they had in Georgia. Tomorrow will be snorkling, and suba diving, then onto their final destination. Said they visited Ruby Falls in Tennessee. They are hoping to go back thru with enough time to do the Zip-Line somewhere around Nashville, I think. Animals are all behaving themselves!Sure miss the GC though. Hope everyone enjoys their weekend. Talk later!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Dave,,,,, You always have something to help stretch the grey matter a bit..... The pancakes are sounding so good, DH and I are thinking about doing with currants and dried cranberries.... (he is anti-raisins) for Sunday treat... 

There are just so many activities this week-end, it is hard to choose and then having Mother's Day next week-end... a Native American event ... and just 2 day's before Mom's 91st birthday... - sure wish we had longer week-ends to fit everything in.. Time to get the needles out and knit to the rythym of the hockey game.... Hope everyone has a wonderful week-end..


----------



## theyarnlady

thewren said:


> i was going to address this on last weeks tea party but thought i would catch more of you on this weeks.
> 
> quite a few years ago i got sick and ended up in the hospital for two weeks - i'm not sure if they ever decided what was wrong - but they sent me home with two weeks worth of amoxicillin. i had been getting it my iv - they just wanted some carry over.
> 
> i took it for two weeks - it turned my stomach into raw meat - i could eat nothing that did not hurt - i lived on cherry flavored malox for about three months - there is not much nutritional value in malox - i lost forty pounds in those three months.
> 
> i have never been able to put it back on - my weight doesn't vary much - usually around 115. i do not feel any different. it is when i am sick that it comes to light - i don't have much to fight with -
> 
> pneumonia can put me in the hospital for ten days and then a two month recovery - luckily i have not been in the hospital in the last three years - knock on wood.
> 
> i really am fine - thin but fine.
> 
> sam


Sam , I do hope that everday you will be feeling good and happy. :thumbup:


----------



## Joe P

dream maker I have been worried about you gals from Richardson, so glad you surfaced. Mom has turned 91 in March and I know you have your Mother close to you in her own home. I hope you all have a great week end. I am loving the party and glad you have commented, you know I think I might do the pancakes, Thanks Dave!!!!


----------



## Joe P

excuse me Dream weaver. God, I have no memory. sorry.



Joe P said:


> dream maker I have been worried about you gals from Richardson, so glad you surfaced. Mom has turned 91 in March and I know you have your Mother close to you in her own home. I hope you all have a great week end. I am loving the party and glad you have commented, you know I think I might do the pancakes, Thanks Dave!!!!


----------



## Joe P

[It is funny you are using that name Jo's because down here in Texas we have these wedges and in 1996 when I first came down here I saw them in a cafeteria line and I said, "Oh, wow, Jo Jo's I will have them." The server was mystified and said you mean baked potato wedges? I said, "Yes." I still call them Jo Jo's. I love my little minutia. he he. joe p

Jo'quote=5mmdpns]


Joe P said:


> baked potato wedges are call "jo Joes" at the Farmer's Market in Seattle. I use to eat them with sausage on a stick. I had a hair salon for awhile and it looked over the bay there. Loved the market. You brought back a memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had the chicken fingers like Joe had posted but ate mine with baked potato wedges, sour cream and alfredo sauce. I had some green beans too only because I thought I probably should eat a colored vegetable. Some days I dont feel like cooking either.
Click to expand...

I love to eat jo Joes! I just wash the potato and cut into wedges and bake. The brown potatoes work the best! Now I will give the potato wedges a new name!!! [/quote]


----------



## Dreamweaver

Hi Joe..... Mom's birthday is the 15th... GD's is today and dthe other GD will be 16 on the 21st and that is her parent's anniversary as well.... I haven't been on as much as I would have liked because I was with mom all day Monday - and she was feeling pretty low - with friends on Tues. and Thurs. then with Mom all day today.... 

Don't know if the slaughter of the white buffalo up here was on your news, but this was so upsetting to me that I started a thread and have been flooded with PM's and conversations on this sad topic... 

We haven't been quite as hot as you, but too warm for me... so i'm behind on the yard work. If I van find the cord to connect camera, I'll post a picture of the arichoke plant - now having 22 chokes to harvest tomorrow...... The lettuce is covered by the oregano that needs severe pruning and just picked up two flats of flowers to get potted in the morning.


----------



## pammie1234

Joe P said:


> excuse me Dream weaver. God, I have no memory. sorry.
> 
> Join the club!


----------



## Joe P

i am so glad to hear from you I was a bit worried. You and I have talked about Mom's and I am so happy your Mother is better. The buffalo thing was not on the news, so sorry to say about it. It was 96 degrees down here today. My stuff is drying up I have to hold the hose twice a day now. We are on water retricttions #2 but still able to water with the hose when we want, I always do it early a.m. or late p.m. so it will stay in a little longer. hand in there with your family and enjoy like I know you will. joe p



Dreamweaver said:


> Hi Joe..... Mom's birthday is the 15th... GD's is today and dthe other GD will be 16 on the 21st and that is her parent's anniversary as well.... I haven't been on as much as I would have liked because I was with mom all day Monday - and she was feeling pretty low - with friends on Tues. and Thurs. then with Mom all day today....
> 
> Don't know if the slaughter of the white buffalo up here was on your news, but this was so upsetting to me that I started a thread and have been flooded with PM's and conversations on this sad topic...
> 
> We haven't been quite as hot as you, but too warm for me... so i'm behind on the yard work. If I van find the cord to connect camera, I'll post a picture of the arichoke plant - now having 22 chokes to harvest tomorrow...... The lettuce is covered by the oregano that needs severe pruning and just picked up two flats of flowers to get potted in the morning.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Dreamweaver-Sorry to hear this has been a rough week for you--hope all is on a better track now. Enjoy hockey-not sure what we will do next HS Hockey season-may go watch some of the team mates of our GS-as he will be away at college. Is it really hot there? I think it was Joe P that said it was 96 I think! Here I am hot at 76 degrees!!! Can't stand the heat now that I've gotten use to the colder winters here in Illinois. Anyway, hope you are better, sounds like your weekend was like ours last weekend!! Maybe a new hairdo will help-it usually does. :lol:


----------



## LesleighAnne

Joe P said:


> You are the sweetest thing. thank you so much. joe p
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might order this, thank you. joe p
> 
> 
> 
> One more. This one has Jack be Nimble. There are probably more than these if you search patiently.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nursery-Rhymes-Crib-Quilt-Spread-Aunt-Marthas-Transfer-/190628655136?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c625a7020
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hi Joe P and wannabear

Now I did this a long time ago so I am not sure if it still available.

I have used a pencil, made so that you can trace designs with it and then iron onto fabric. If you have a book of nursery ryhmes or any other design you like, this could be your solution.

LesleighAnne


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just dropping in to say a quick hello and goodbye before I fly out later today. Bags pretty much packed, last minute chores crossed off the list, and just have to take the cat to the cattery for his 'holiday'. I know he'll be fine, but mothers worry! Thanks, Dave, Gingerwitch & Poledra for your travel wishes. Dave, if you can wave your magic wand over London for the weather to clear a little over the next couple of weeks I'd appreciate it. But whatever the weather, I won't let it spoil my fun or dampen my enthusiasm. Hope all my TP friends stay safe and well over the next 3 weeks. Unfortunately I don't have a laptop computer to take with me (or even a mobile phone) and even my digital camera is a challenge, so will be incommunicado for three weeks. I'll report back at the tea party when I return on 27 May. You'll all be in my thoughts. Wish I had a knitting friend to share with on this trip, but my needles will be clicking away on a scarf on the long flights and on the trains. 'Bye for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it clears up for your stay, but if not, it'll be a fun although soggy trip. Don't forget the umbrella.
Click to expand...

hi poledra, looks like many are having an early night! I am trying to get on with the mittens I have started for the DH, must put the computer to 'bed' so I am not tempted to check my emails!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> i was going to address this on last weeks tea party but thought i would catch more of you on this weeks.
> 
> quite a few years ago i got sick and ended up in the hospital for two weeks - i'm not sure if they ever decided what was wrong - but they sent me home with two weeks worth of amoxicillin. i had been getting it my iv - they just wanted some carry over.
> 
> i took it for two weeks - it turned my stomach into raw meat - i could eat nothing that did not hurt - i lived on cherry flavored malox for about three months - there is not much nutritional value in malox - i lost forty pounds in those three months.
> 
> i have never been able to put it back on - my weight doesn't vary much - usually around 115. i do not feel any different. it is when i am sick that it comes to light - i don't have much to fight with -
> 
> pneumonia can put me in the hospital for ten days and then a two month recovery - luckily i have not been in the hospital in the last three years - knock on wood.
> 
> i really am fine - thin but fine.
> 
> sam


Sam, you have my sympathy, it can be just as much of a problem being thin as the opposite. Wish I could send you my healthy appetite!
Please give Hickory, and how ever many babies you have a pat from me!!


----------



## Southern Gal

think i am gonna turn in early tonight, we may get up early and go to a few yard sales and there is an estate sale i want to check out, i love to go junking. nite all :|


----------



## Lurker 2

hi Lesleighanne! do you by any chance know the 'yarn over' shop in Brisbane? Do they do lessons? do you have any suggestions where my young Samoan friend, who has just gone home, could go for encouragement with her knitting. She is working on a cotton dish cloth, having started her on 1 st, she has her increases well sussed but could do with a hand to decrease, and cast on!
yours,myfanwy!


----------



## ivyrain

Has anyone heard from Martin? I PM'd him May 1st and see today that he did finally read it. Last thing I saw he was heading to the ER. I pray all is well for him.


----------



## LesleighAnne

Hi myfanwy

No! I have not heard of this shop. I used to look for yarn shops in Brisbane but gave up. I now buy my yarn from Bendigo or one of the chain stores. I did find a shop on the northside of Brisbane but it is so expensive. They do have a knitting group.

I do not belong to a knitting group and I do know there is a knitters guild. I could not find it on google. I did find a northside and southside knitting group site and I have attached the links.

http://www.meetup.com/The-Brisbane-South-Knitting-Meetup-Group/

http://www.meetup.com/Brisbane-Northside-Social-Knitting-and-Crochet-Group/

Thank you. I will be investigating Yarn Over.

LesleighAnne


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Hi Joe..... Mom's birthday is the 15th... GD's is today and dthe other GD will be 16 on the 21st and that is her parent's anniversary as well.... I haven't been on as much as I would have liked because I was with mom all day Monday - and she was feeling pretty low - with friends on Tues. and Thurs. then with Mom all day today....
> 
> Don't know if the slaughter of the white buffalo up here was on your news, but this was so upsetting to me that I started a thread and have been flooded with PM's and conversations on this sad topic...
> 
> We haven't been quite as hot as you, but too warm for me... so i'm behind on the yard work. If I van find the cord to connect camera, I'll post a picture of the arichoke plant - now having 22 chokes to harvest tomorrow...... The lettuce is covered by the oregano that needs severe pruning and just picked up two flats of flowers to get potted in the morning.


chanced on that other thread! it certainly has people upset. I hope you are starting to find a more positive position, despite your obvious agony, that the slaughter had occured. Anger needs to be directed to the positive outcome- IMHO. God Bless!


----------



## deescrafty

Hello everyone. Dave the pancakes sound good, will have to try them. This has been such a hard week. My dear brother and friend passed away Sunday from a massive aneurysm. As his decision maker I had to make the decision to let him go. As an organ donor I also had to assist with that process for him, which made for a very devasfating two days. He was able to save four lives. His whole life was just devoted to helping others; the last few years he has helped my mother raise our four nephews, which she adopted, and as my mother's helper as her memory has sfarted to slip. I miss him so.


----------



## carol's gifts

Deescrafty--I am so sorry about the loss of your brother. I was wondering why we had not heard from you this week. Just know we all care for you and your family, and I will keep you in my prayers for strength, and wisdom, rest and peace. I also have lost two brothers suddenly, so I do understand. Consider yourself HUGGED.:-(


----------



## Needleme

deescrafty said:


> Hello everyone. Dave the pancakes sound good, will have to try them. This has been such a hard week. My dear brother and friend passed away Sunday from a massive aneurysm. As his decision maker I had to make the decision to let him go. As an organ donor I also had to assist with that process for him, which made for a very devasfating two days. He was able to save four lives. His whole life was just devoted to helping others; the last few years he has helped my mother raise our four nephews, which she adopted, and as my mother's helper as her memory has sfarted to slip. I miss him so.


I am so very sorry for your loss. It was a very brave choice to donate organs-- what a gift of life for others! Your brother sounds like a wonderful person, and I am sure you miss him terribly.


----------



## iamsam

deecrafty - i am so sorry about your brother - saving four lives - it is as though he is still living. i know you will be missing him though - i send you hugs and blessings.

sam



deescrafty said:


> Hello everyone. Dave the pancakes sound good, will have to try them. This has been such a hard week. My dear brother and friend passed away Sunday from a massive aneurysm. As his decision maker I had to make the decision to let him go. As an organ donor I also had to assist with that process for him, which made for a very devasfating two days. He was able to save four lives. His whole life was just devoted to helping others; the last few years he has helped my mother raise our four nephews, which she adopted, and as my mother's helper as her memory has sfarted to slip. I miss him so.


----------



## Lurker 2

deescrafty said:


> Hello everyone. Dave the pancakes sound good, will have to try them. This has been such a hard week. My dear brother and friend passed away Sunday from a massive aneurysm. As his decision maker I had to make the decision to let him go. As an organ donor I also had to assist with that process for him, which made for a very devasfating two days. He was able to save four lives. His whole life was just devoted to helping others; the last few years he has helped my mother raise our four nephews, which she adopted, and as my mother's helper as her memory has sfarted to slip. I miss him so.


a very tough time for you! But as you say, although it is a sad loss for you, his decision to be a donor, has helped four people to a better quality of life! Our prayers and thoughts will be with you at this difficult time


----------



## deescrafty

Thank you all. He was a wonderful, giving man, and only 55. Sam, you take care of yourself. Antibiotics can just ruin a person, and you are right, it's hard to fight off illness with no reserves.


----------



## deescrafty

Carol'sgifts, I'm glad your husband didn't injure himself. It must feel like you need several sets of eyes, doesn't it?


----------



## LesleighAnne

Hi deescrafty

I am so torn how I feel for you. One life gone and 4 saved. Then ---- it sounds like he was such a positive influence on so many he knew.

I will keep you in my thoughts.

LesleighAnne


----------



## Dreamweaver

Dee,,,, so very sorry to hear of your brother's passing.. My sincere sympathy to you and your mother. What a difficult time for all. Will be thinking of you as new arrangements are made to assist mom and the nephews... all the little details that I know you will be handling for your brother.. ((((()))))


----------



## FireballDave

flockie said:


> I just finished reading all the posts from last weeks tea party. Gosh, I have been so far behind because I'm trying to finish this afghan for the bridal shower on Sunday. I'm about 3/4 done. I will check back later with everyone.
> 
> Thanks to Dave for hosting the Tea Party and the delicious sounding recipes. Sardines are a favorite of mine.
> 
> Flockie


Sardines are great and also good for you. They're very popular in the UK and this is a nice way to prepare them. Sardines on toast was very much a favourite nursey tea, Tuesdays as a rule.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> I'm not a fan of sardines. I think it is how they look all crammed in the can. The pancakes sound like something I might like. Maybe I just need a drink!


A sweet Californian white wine goes well with the pancakes!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> Wondered why new posts hadn't come to me, clicked on watch and then realised that I hadn't said good morning yet on the new TP. Been out for my walk and coffee. Started chatting to a lady who flew over from Melbourne just for the weekend- she had never been to Adelaide and decided to come. So gave her some suggestions as to where to go and what to see here.
> This afternoon is the Handknitters Guild. No Althea this week as she will be on the plane (or maybe at the airport waiting for it). Trying to decide what knitting to take. I am actually getting through some of my WIPS- finished one the other day a simple baby jumper that I started years ago. Trying to decide whether to take a new work or take one of the old WIPS (well I guess they would be UFOs by now some of them have been around so long). Looking a sock which seems lonely, I think after about a year it might like a mate. Maybe could take that with me (if I can find an empty needle that is!).
> I have an ad for eggs on the page- guess its because of Daves egg cosy. Talking of egg cosies- I decided to go back to the library and get the egg cosy book so I could knit the eggy soldier, almost done just needs finishing off and then I will post the photo- with all the discussion of eggy soldiers at various times I couldn't resist it! In fact I might finish that of at the Guild first and then begin the second sock.


I'm looking forward to seeing how your little soldier turns out. I don't make figures, I'm not a cuddly toy kind of person, they've bever appealed to me.

Dave


----------



## deescrafty

Thank you. I know you help your mom, also. We certainly are the sandwich generation, for sure.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62

Deescrafty I am so sorry for your loss. I know what it is like to lose a brother. I lost my older brother in 1996 at the age of 36. He was in a one car roll over accident & he was thrown from the car. You & your family are in my thoughts & prayers. 
Lisa


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> Hi To All My Friends At TP--We just arrived home from our monthly dinner at church. Small group, but we have a good time and good food. Just caught up on all the post--will have to go back and read the Robert Shumann Thread. Sounds very interesting. Dave the napkin ring was very colorful, and the pancakes sounds like something I will want to try. Have to go back and save the receipe. Hope all is well;I dare not brag--Fred and I have had five good days. Believe it or not-this afternoon his curiousity got the best of him;he went to reach for a book laying on the table and fell off the chair onto the floor!!! I was about 15 ft from him typing on TP and all of a sudden -POW. He's OK--good thing he is blessed with strong bones. He did bend his cane beyond repair though. Good thing he has a spare!! He overreached for the book; it probably wasn't 2ft from him. Althea--will be anxious to hear all about your trip. Sounds like fun.My son and family have finally made it to Florida. Said they jumped in the pool within 30 minutes after arriving. The GC sure miss their pool they had in Georgia. Tomorrow will be snorkling, and suba diving, then onto their final destination. Said they visited Ruby Falls in Tennessee. They are hoping to go back thru with enough time to do the Zip-Line somewhere around Nashville, I think. Animals are all behaving themselves!Sure miss the GC though. Hope everyone enjoys their weekend. Talk later!!


I'm glad Fred is doing well and that he didn't hury himself badly. Book-related injuries are a speciality of mine, my friends joke that I should wear protective Hi-Vis clothing and steel toe-capped boots for a tripto the library!

The EU is very much a consequence of WWII ans the determination that it shouldn't be repeated. The EU website has many good articles in its history section and they are available in all member languages. Despite its flaws, it is far better than another war between Europe's squabbling nations, Britain included!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Dreamweaver said:


> Dave,,,,, You always have something to help stretch the grey matter a bit..... The pancakes are sounding so good, DH and I are thinking about doing with currants and dried cranberries.... (he is anti-raisins) for Sunday treat...
> 
> There are just so many activities this week-end, it is hard to choose and then having Mother's Day next week-end... a Native American event ... and just 2 day's before Mom's 91st birthday... - sure wish we had longer week-ends to fit everything in.. Time to get the needles out and knit to the rythym of the hockey game.... Hope everyone has a wonderful week-end..


Most dried fruits work, as a variation I have made them with brandy and dried apricots in the past, that's very good too.

The UK kept the original date in Lent for _Mothering Sunday_ as a religious festival of the Christian faith, France observes it at the end of May, as directed by Napoleon. How about breakfast in bed for mum, with the _Spring Flowers_ egg cosy as a decorative touch?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-64364-1.html

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

tonight's 'moonscape', someone mentioned that the moon is approaching it's closest to the earth, for quite some time. Can't guarantee it will be as clear tomorrow.


----------



## FireballDave

deescrafty said:


> Hello everyone. Dave the pancakes sound good, will have to try them. This has been such a hard week. My dear brother and friend passed away Sunday from a massive aneurysm. As his decision maker I had to make the decision to let him go. As an organ donor I also had to assist with that process for him, which made for a very devasfating two days. He was able to save four lives. His whole life was just devoted to helping others; the last few years he has helped my mother raise our four nephews, which she adopted, and as my mother's helper as her memory has sfarted to slip. I miss him so.


I am so sorry for your sad loss, he sounds like a wonderful person, it must be a comfort to know his lagacy is benefitting others.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> tonight's 'moonscape', someone mentioned that the moon is approacing it's closest to the earth, for quite some time. Can't guarantee it will be as clear tomorrow.


Great picture, thank you for reminding me what the moon looks like. A blanket of grey cloud is still covering our skies in London and it has just started raining, again!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

My goodness Dave, we are so lucky with our clear skies- but then we can have rain and cloud for months on end too!


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> My goodness Dave, we are so lucky with our clear skies- but then we can have rain and cloud for months on end too!


A nasty chill breeze from the North has picked up too, typical Bank Holiday weather, all we need is some sleet for the perfect British picnic on the beach!

Dave


----------



## darowil

And here is the eggy soldier

The photo's clearer tahn I hoped. His face is not too good and I hoped it would be hidden!
Think I should have chosen a different eggcup- he looks like he's sitting on the loo!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> And here is the eggy soldier
> 
> The photo's clearer tahn I hoped. His face is not too good and I hoped it would be hidden!
> Think I should have chosen a different eggcup- he looks like he's sitting on the loo!


tsk, thanks for the laugh! BTW he looks great!


----------



## darowil

Dave, I wondered about brandy for the pancakes- we have that in the cupboard. My husband does the pancakes so I will have to suggest it to him.
Dee so sorry about your brother. You will miss him terribly- and the help he is as well by hte sounds of it. It will help a little though knwing that he was able even in his death to help others.

Back from my Guild meeting. I won 9 hanks of cotton- been thinking of knitting something in cotton, now I can give it a go and not worry if I don't like it. One lady came to ask about knitting socks on one circular needle. She commented about a American knitting site- It was KP. She hasn't been game to work out yet how to post so I encouraged her to so maybe she wiil start. She is one of those hiding away but obviously reading lots. If you read this do register and join in. I can't remember how I did it. I think I ended up clicking on reply and it asked me to register. and I haven't looked back since.


----------



## darowil

Myfanwy was it here that you asked about Yarn Over in Brisbane? I was just looking up a yarn and the first site I went to was Yarn Over! http://www.yarnover.com.au/ They do have a physical address but haven't really looked yet.


----------



## Amethist

LOL I knit while watching the races too.

From one petrol head to another, happy knitting/racing.


----------



## KateB

deescrafty said:


> Hello everyone. Dave the pancakes sound good, will have to try them. This has been such a hard week. My dear brother and friend passed away Sunday from a massive aneurysm. As his decision maker I had to make the decision to let him go. As an organ donor I also had to assist with that process for him, which made for a very devasfating two days. He was able to save four lives. His whole life was just devoted to helping others; the last few years he has helped my mother raise our four nephews, which she adopted, and as my mother's helper as her memory has sfarted to slip. I miss him so.


So sorry for your loss Dee.


----------



## KateB

Well, it's lunchtime Saturday here and TP's already at page 7! Last week must have been some sort of record and it had to be the week I didn't get logged on 'til Wednesday! It's taken me to this morning to finally catch up.
Bit dull and chilly here today, as Dave said typical holiday weather in the UK. DH away for the day watching rugby AGAIN - don't mind really, it means I can spend as long as I like on here without feeling guilty.
Hope everyone who's not 100% well, or is looking after others, has a good week.
Sam, I'll happily send you a few pounds. When I was a girl (not yesterday or the day before) I was really skinny and no matter what I ate I couldn't put weight on. Don't have that problem any more.
Dave the recipes look good as usual, especially the pancakes.


----------



## seedstitch

Sam, I'mfeeling for you. Maybe you need some probiotics since you took antitbiotics.


----------



## wannabear

Dee, I'm so sorry about your brother. Your photo is so welcoming and cheerful, but I know you've had a busy time lately and now this to deal with. I hope you have strength to do all you must (and I'm pretty sure you do) and that soon you will get your smile back. Thinking about you.


----------



## seedstitch

Happy Tea Party Day to All!
We also have a race here in the states - the Kentucky Derby Thoroughbred horse race. Usually I go to the pub to watch but since I've been feeling badly all week and finally feeling a little stronger, I'm going to tackle some volunteer work I promised to do ... making some political 'Get Out The Vote phone calls since our Oregon primary election is just days away. I look forward to talking with me neighbors and making new acquaintances.
Dave, I can just about taste your pancake recipe - that one sounds really yummy to me. As for the sardines, I've been eating them almost every day - they are supposed to be good for your synovial fluid. However, I certainly would NOT remove the bones. They are very good for you, a source of calcium. Just eat them right alone with the flesh and you will not even know they are there. My sardine recipe is similar to yours; I put in everything, also some Dijon Mustard, to try to make sure I don't taste the fish!
My WIP is a hat I knitted for my sister; it is stalled with all the knitting completed because it requires being finished with sewing and kinda difficult to get it lined up right. I dread the sewing; I know because I think it is the 4th time I have made this pattern. The hat, a bonnet, is worth the trouble however. It is the nicest winter hat I have ever worn. I sure wish it was finished because I will not start another project until this one is finished  my rule. My sisters birthday is coming in a few days so I have incentive to complete her hat NOW.


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll: deescrafty--Yes it does. I even actually have "eyes in the back of my head, I did not know about!" Your brother was very young.I know the families that received his organs were so happy.Him being so young the organs were probably in very good condition. I also am an organ donor-for any that can be used. What a legacy he gave-life to so many others. May you and your family find peace and even joy that he gave of himself to save others.


----------



## Needleme

darowil said:


> And here is the eggy soldier
> 
> The photo's clearer tahn I hoped. His face is not too good and I hoped it would be hidden!
> Think I should have chosen a different eggcup- he looks like he's sitting on the loo!


Lol-- so funny!


----------



## daralene

FireballDave said:


> Lisa crafts 62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to all I have not been on in awhile because I have been having a lot of bad migraines lately. I am still working on the blue baby afghan.
> Lisa
> 
> 
> 
> You have my sympathy. I used to get migraines, then inexplicably grew out of them. I put it down to 'divorcing' my parents, lots of things improved!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Hi Lisa, I'm happy to join you here on the Knitting Tea Party. Migraines are awful and this changing weather is playing havoc with migraine sufferers. I got my life back with Imitrex and then it quit working after years of use. Now I am on Maxalt. With over 2 wks. of migraines I would have no life, at least two weeks would be hell if it weren't for this medication. I hope you could take this also. You don't feel drugged, you just feel better.

Joe, that is so hot...96F. Hope you have working air conditioning. It is so nice to see men on here. My darling grandson is knitting scarves on a loom he bought with his own money. He is a left-hander, so not sure how to teach him with needles. Maybe I can find someone who is left-handed to teach him.


----------



## Silverowl

daralene said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa crafts 62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to all I have not been on in awhile because I have been having a lot of bad migraines lately. I am still working on the blue baby afghan.
> Lisa
> 
> 
> 
> You have my sympathy. I used to get migraines, then inexplicably grew out of them. I put it down to 'divorcing' my parents, lots of things improved!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Lisa, I'm happy to join you here on the Knitting Tea Party. Migraines are awful and this changing weather is playing havoc with migraine sufferers. I got my life back with Imitrex and then it quit working after years of use. Now I am on Maxalt. With over 2 wks. of migraines I would have no life, at least two weeks would be hell if it weren't for this medication. I hope you could take this also. You don't feel drugged, you just feel better.
> 
> Joe, that is so hot...96F. Hope you have working air conditioning. It is so nice to see men on here. My darling grandson is knitting scarves on a loom he bought with his own money. He is a left-hander, so not sure how to teach him with needles. Maybe I can find someone who is left-handed to teach him.
Click to expand...

My granny taught my cousin who was left handed by getting her to sit opposite her and copy what she was doing. I have also heard of people using a mirror.


----------



## Joe P

Yes, our a/c is working thank God. It did go out a week or so ago and we have "American Home Shield" Insurance we pay $50.00 a month for and anything that goes out we pay for the service call $65.00 and they fix it and pay for all the parts. I am grateful to be able to afford the insurance. joe p



daralene said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa crafts 62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to all I have not been on in awhile because I have been having a lot of bad migraines lately. I am still working on the blue baby afghan.
> Lisa
> 
> 
> 
> You have my sympathy. I used to get migraines, then inexplicably grew out of them. I put it down to 'divorcing' my parents, lots of things improved!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Lisa, I'm happy to join you here on the Knitting Tea Party. Migraines are awful and this changing weather is playing havoc with migraine sufferers. I got my life back with Imitrex and then it quit working after years of use. Now I am on Maxalt. With over 2 wks. of migraines I would have no life, at least two weeks would be hell if it weren't for this medication. I hope you could take this also. You don't feel drugged, you just feel better.
> 
> Joe, that is so hot...96F. Hope you have working air conditioning. It is so nice to see men on here. My darling grandson is knitting scarves on a loom he bought with his own money. He is a left-hander, so not sure how to teach him with needles. Maybe I can find someone who is left-handed to teach him.
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

Amethist said:


> LOL I knit while watching the races too.
> 
> From one petrol head to another, happy knitting/racing.


We eat, nothing like excitement on track to work up an appetite!

_Moto3_ qualifying has just ended, very exciting with German rider Sandro Cortese taking pole for tomorrow's race. _GP_ class coming up, another mountain of food is needed for _The Gannets!_

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

KateB said:


> Well, it's lunchtime Saturday here and TP's already at page 7! Last week must have been some sort of record and it had to be the week I didn't get logged on 'til Wednesday! It's taken me to this morning to finally catch up.
> Bit dull and chilly here today, as Dave said typical holiday weather in the UK. DH away for the day watching rugby AGAIN - don't mind really, it means I can spend as long as I like on here without feeling guilty.
> Hope everyone who's not 100% well, or is looking after others, has a good week.
> Sam, I'll happily send you a few pounds. When I was a girl (not yesterday or the day before) I was really skinny and no matter what I ate I couldn't put weight on. Don't have that problem any more.
> Dave the recipes look good as usual, especially the pancakes.


Hope it brightens up for you, it's stopped raining in London, but I suspect there's more on the way!

Enjoy your time!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

seedstitch said:


> Happy Tea Party Day to All!
> We also have a race here in the states - the Kentucky Derby Thoroughbred horse race. Usually I go to the pub to watch but since I've been feeling badly all week and finally feeling a little stronger, I'm going to tackle some volunteer work I promised to do ... making some political 'Get Out The Vote phone calls since our Oregon primary election is just days away. I look forward to talking with me neighbors and making new acquaintances.
> Dave, I can just about taste your pancake recipe - that one sounds really yummy to me. As for the sardines, I've been eating them almost every day - they are supposed to be good for your synovial fluid. However, I certainly would NOT remove the bones. They are very good for you, a source of calcium. Just eat them right alone with the flesh and you will not even know they are there. My sardine recipe is similar to yours; I put in everything, also some Dijon Mustard, to try to make sure I don't taste the fish!
> My WIP is a hat I knitted for my sister; it is stalled with all the knitting completed because it requires being finished with sewing and kinda difficult to get it lined up right. I dread the sewing; I know because I think it is the 4th time I have made this pattern. The hat, a bonnet, is worth the trouble however. It is the nicest winter hat I have ever worn. I sure wish it was finished because I will not start another project until this one is finished  my rule. My sisters birthday is coming in a few days so I have incentive to complete her hat NOW.


Hope you enjoy the racing. For this dish the sardines are gently flaked, so I remove the spine, but I leave them in if I'm mashing the fish.

Good luck with the hat
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> And here is the eggy soldier
> 
> The photo's clearer tahn I hoped. His face is not too good and I hoped it would be hidden!
> Think I should have chosen a different eggcup- he looks like he's sitting on the loo!


Great stuff! I have trouble stitching faces, he may have been drinking in the _Buckingham Arms_ or the _Adam and Eve_ the night before, it adds a touch of realism!

Will you mke a squad for the Jubilee?

Dave


----------



## Joe P

I am sorry for your loss as well. Hang in there. joe p



FireballDave said:


> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. Dave the pancakes sound good, will have to try them. This has been such a hard week. My dear brother and friend passed away Sunday from a massive aneurysm. As his decision maker I had to make the decision to let him go. As an organ donor I also had to assist with that process for him, which made for a very devasfating two days. He was able to save four lives. His whole life was just devoted to helping others; the last few years he has helped my mother raise our four nephews, which she adopted, and as my mother's helper as her memory has sfarted to slip. I miss him so.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry for your sad loss, he sounds like a wonderful person, it must be a comfort to know his lagacy is benefitting others.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

deescrafty said:


> Thank you all. He was a wonderful, giving man, and only 55. Sam, you take care of yourself. Antibiotics can just ruin a person, and you are right, it's hard to fight off illness with no reserves.


So sorry for your loss. He sounds like a wonderful person and so young. I know you have lots of friends on this Tea Party who care for you. I am new on here but couldn't help but send you my sympathy. Hugs.


----------



## FireballDave

daralene said:


> My darling grandson is knitting scarves on a loom he bought with his own money. He is a left-hander, so not sure how to teach him with needles. Maybe I can find someone who is left-handed to teach him.


The best way with left-handed learners, is to sit opposite them at a table and they can then mirror your hand movements. It worked when I had to teach one of my son's left-handed friends.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> tonight's 'moonscape', someone mentioned that the moon is approaching it's closest to the earth, for quite some time. Can't guarantee it will be as clear tomorrow.


What a lovely picture of the moon.


----------



## Joe P

Welcome "Cinco de Mayo" here in Texas. We don't celebrate in this household, though. I have been busy with Mom and her "stuff" most of the week. I have a cardinal couple that have mated and have a nest in the pine tree next to my floor to almost ceiling window next to my chair that I knit in. They are sitting on the eggs I see. I love the red male's color but the female has a bunch of pretty feathers too. I plan on finally putting my laundry away. Mom comes first this week. It should get up to 93 degrees today. We are begging for rain to get off of water rationing. Take care and love the new tea party. joe p


----------



## DorisT

NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caren beat me to it!! Good evening, Dave, and all TP'ers. The recipes sound good, especially the sardine one. We like them and they're good for you!
> 
> 
> 
> sorry!! I waited for seven minutes.
Click to expand...

I forgive you!!


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> And here is the eggy soldier
> 
> The photo's clearer tahn I hoped. His face is not too good and I hoped it would be hidden!
> Think I should have chosen a different eggcup- he looks like he's sitting on the loo!


He looks good to me. I try not to have to do faces.


----------



## DorisT

Althea said:


> Just dropping in to say a quick hello and goodbye before I fly out later today. Bags pretty much packed, last minute chores crossed off the list, and just have to take the cat to the cattery for his 'holiday'. I know he'll be fine, but mothers worry! Thanks, Dave, Gingerwitch & Poledra for your travel wishes. Dave, if you can wave your magic wand over London for the weather to clear a little over the next couple of weeks I'd appreciate it. But whatever the weather, I won't let it spoil my fun or dampen my enthusiasm. Hope all my TP friends stay safe and well over the next 3 weeks. Unfortunately I don't have a laptop computer to take with me (or even a mobile phone) and even my digital camera is a challenge, so will be incommunicado for three weeks. I'll report back at the tea party when I return on 27 May. You'll all be in my thoughts. Wish I had a knitting friend to share with on this trip, but my needles will be clicking away on a scarf on the long flights and on the trains. 'Bye for now.


Althea, wish I were going with you! Have a happy and safe trip and bring back lots of beautiful pictures of the gardens. We love pictures!!!


----------



## daralene

Dave, thanks so much for the time you put into each Tea Party. I know the time it takes just to plan a meal that is much simpler than what you do. 

Joe P. That insurance sounds wonderful. Will have to look into something like that.

Thank you for the tips on teaching a leftie. I thought I would have to be left-handed to teach him. So simple....sit opposite him. Again, thanks.
I have to laugh as I had him here this week when he was so sick with fever and feeling awful. The next day he felt a little better he saw my row clicker and clicked it. He didn't know what it was. He only clicked once and now he knows what it is. He was intrigued with the lacy pattern and gorgeous yarn I was using. He already knows to make sure someone likes the yarn before he gifts them. He asked his 6 yr. old sister if she wanted a scarf from some fun fur I was going to give him and she hesitated, and he said, I know, you want sparkly pink right, to which she agreed. Now he wants to tackle hats. He just turned 9.

Dreamweaver, hope your hair turns out gorgeous. As busy as you have been you don't need to be repeating what you've already done. Can't wait to see the new photo of the artichoke. Have been waiting. I didn't hear about the slaughter. Will have to check that out if I can stomach it. Sounds awful.

Great photo of the moon Myfanwy. I have been amazed that at nighttime the shadows have been so pronounced from the light of the moon. Almost like daytime. They said we won't be able to see the meteor shower because the moon will be so bright.

I love that soldier egg cozy, and even if he looks like he is on the loo, it is good to laugh and just adorable. I'm smiling as I write this. You must have fun at your Guild.


----------



## Mayanmoon

Here in Kentucky, we are celebrating the Kentucky Derby , Mint Juleps and Kentucky Burgoo today.


----------



## patocenizo

Good morning Dave, it is 6:19 am here in Orange County, California and we are getting ready for the day. Have a great one. :thumbup:


----------



## carol's gifts

Hello to all my TP friends!! Have finally caught up with the post I had missed while I slept very sound asleep last night. Woke up when Fred wanted me to get his bottle of juice (which he doesn't drink juice due to reflux/irritable bowel) Told him I would take care of it, so he went back to sleep. Since I'm on dog sitting duty for the next week and a half-I got up and let all three dogs out, fed them, they went back to sleep! So here I sit peace and quiet for a while. DAVE--thanks for the info on the EU site. Will look it up.I love history. I also liked your idea of the attire to keep Fred safe(steel-toed shoes,helmet, armor,etc.). I got a real laugh out of that one. Did not hurt himself but bent his cane at the bottom.It now has to retire to the dump. I would have to sustitute the sardines for tuna. Not sure who said to leave the bone in. That's an idea when I cook salmon patties. I always removed the bone;should probably leave it in. DREAMWEAVER--hope your GD 12TH Birthday went well. What a perfect age. My GD was 12 in November.Soon will offically be a teenager. She's a sweetheart!! MYFANWY--Loved the moon picture. Yes, I heard the other day Saturday evening US Time the moon is suppose to be the closest to the earth. I will have to remember and see if I can get a Picture. I told my GD(14yr old), who is into photography and has a really good camera, to get some pictures since they will be in Florida and can probably get a clearer shot of it. DAROWIL--Cute solider, but looks like he might be grunting also!! No offense! KATE B-thanks for the chuckle(not yesterday or day before). WE always said"I was born in the morning, but not this morning." Hope everyone will have a pleasant weekend. After Fred gets up and has breakfast-will watch some movies. Later-love to you all!!!


----------



## DorisT

thewren said:


> i was going to address this on last weeks tea party but thought i would catch more of you on this weeks.
> 
> quite a few years ago i got sick and ended up in the hospital for two weeks - i'm not sure if they ever decided what was wrong - but they sent me home with two weeks worth of amoxicillin. i had been getting it my iv - they just wanted some carry over.
> 
> i took it for two weeks - it turned my stomach into raw meat - i could eat nothing that did not hurt - i lived on cherry flavored malox for about three months - there is not much nutritional value in malox - i lost forty pounds in those three months.
> 
> i have never been able to put it back on - my weight doesn't vary much - usually around 115. i do not feel any different. it is when i am sick that it comes to light - i don't have much to fight with -
> 
> pneumonia can put me in the hospital for ten days and then a two month recovery - luckily i have not been in the hospital in the last three years - knock on wood.
> 
> i really am fine - thin but fine.
> 
> sam


Sam, have you ever had an endoscopy to see what the stomach problem is?


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: daralene--Isn't it wonderful when our GC want to learn from us. What a smart little guy he is. That's another Joy of being a grandmother. Can you give me a tip as to how to make these post into paragraphs? I hit tab but nothing happens. Must be a gremlin in my computer?!?!?! Oh if I could just learn all there is to know about these things, but then they would just go and update them, so I would have to start all over.HAHAHA :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

Morning everyone, I've finally caught up on the posts since last night. 
Dee, our prayers and thoughts with you and yours.
Dreamweaver, it's awful about the buffalo calf, it was on the news here last night, we about fell over, I just don't know how anyone could do something like that to a poor animal. 
Daralene, hope you post a picture of your GS project when he's done, it's so exciting when the kids start crafting. 
Sam, glad you are doing well, I guess at least, you can eat all the Peanut Butter you want and not have to feel guilty in the least.  
Myfawny, beautiful pic of the moon. I'm going to try to get a picture tonight of the super moon, if it works, I'll post it. 
Joe, I agree, this humidity is awful, wish it would just rain. Maybe we need to go stand in the yard and do a rain dance. hmmm...I think it was Sweet Sue or Pinguin that were doing rain dances for us last year, maybe we can enlist them again. 
Have a great day all.


----------



## budasha

It's 9.30 a.m. and just getting here. Already 9 pages ahead of me. 

Dave, all of your receipts sound mouth-watering. I haven't had breaky yet and the peas and egg sounds so good. I think I'll try it - by the time I get through reading all the posts though, it'll probably be lunch.


----------



## Joe P

Love your messages from S.A. as you are so close to me 35 or 40 miles away. I am watching the brown creep into the lawn again and it is sad. We had one month off of water rationing and then April hit and we went back on. I hear though on the weather report that we are up for rain maybe next Wednesday. I am dancin how bout y'all!!


----------



## budasha

Southern Gal said:


> hi everyone, still no word from martin,huh? they may have put him in hosp and running tests, guess we will wait and see.
> after cleaning the church, we were going to do the wally world thing, but talked ourselves outof it. too hot.
> i fixed us some chicken strips rolled in instant pot. i sprayed the George Forman grill with Pam and gave them another good shot of spray later and they crisp up very well, some pot. corn, english peas and i am done. did i mention i really hate cooking?
> we could really use a rain, but i guess when its our time we will have showers, until then i water my tomatoes and squash, i garden in huge flower pots. talk with you all later, and i will be checking back.


Instant "pot"!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Joe P said:


> Love your messages from S.A. as you are so close to me 35 or 40 miles away. I am watching the brown creep into the lawn again and it is sad. We had one month off of water rationing and then April hit and we went back on. I hear though on the weather report that we are up for rain maybe next Wednesday. I am dancin how bout y'all!!


We were really close yesterday, we go down FM 78 to go to NB to Granzines to get our meat every 2 weeks. 
It amazes me that there meat is better priced even than Walmart, ground beef is about $1/lb cheaper last time I did a price comparison.


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll: Dave--Very interesting article about EU. I like the poster "United in Diversity" the best. Is this still really working well?? I was surprised the Robert Shumann was French. He had a smart head on his shoulder; sounds like he really wanted it for the right reasons. Thanks for the tip on this site. :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

deescrafty said:


> Hello everyone. Dave the pancakes sound good, will have to try them. This has been such a hard week. My dear brother and friend passed away Sunday from a massive aneurysm. As his decision maker I had to make the decision to let him go. As an organ donor I also had to assist with that process for him, which made for a very devasfating two days. He was able to save four lives. His whole life was just devoted to helping others; the last few years he has helped my mother raise our four nephews, which she adopted, and as my mother's helper as her memory has sfarted to slip. I miss him so.


deescrafty - So sorry for the loss of your brother. It must give you some comfort to know that he was able to help 4 others.


----------



## budasha

myfanwy said:


> tonight's 'moonscape', someone mentioned that the moon is approaching it's closest to the earth, for quite some time. Can't guarantee it will be as clear tomorrow.


Just saw that on the news. Apparently, the best time for us to view is 11.30.


----------



## budasha

darowil said:


> And here is the eggy soldier
> 
> The photo's clearer tahn I hoped. His face is not too good and I hoped it would be hidden!
> Think I should have chosen a different eggcup- he looks like he's sitting on the loo!


Does too - but it's really cute.


----------



## budasha

Dave - don't have tequila - can I substitute - if not, I'll just have to break down and buy a bottle.


----------



## FireballDave

daralene said:


> Dave, thanks so much for the time you put into each Tea Party. I know the time it takes just to plan a meal that is much simpler than what you do.


My pleasure, I jot things down as they occur to me and usually start composing the opening message on Thursday evening, I've found it makes things easier. The success of the Tea Party is really the participation of so many people from around the globe and their willingness to share.



daralene said:


> Thank you for the tips on teaching a leftie. I thought I would have to be left-handed to teach him. So simple....sit opposite him. Again, thanks.
> I have to laugh as I had him here this week when he was so sick with fever and feeling awful. The next day he felt a little better he saw my row clicker and clicked it. He didn't know what it was. He only clicked once and now he knows what it is. He was intrigued with the lacy pattern and gorgeous yarn I was using. He already knows to make sure someone likes the yarn before he gifts them. He asked his 6 yr. old sister if she wanted a scarf from some fun fur I was going to give him and she hesitated, and he said, I know, you want sparkly pink right, to which she agreed. Now he wants to tackle hats. He just turned 9.


The first 'thing' I learned to knit was an egg cosy, it's small enough to be manageable for a beginner. A basic one only uses plain, purl and k2tog, but it introduces the idea of shaping. As you may have noticed they can get quite complex with a lot of colour-work, stitch variety and beading, these are techniques he can explore later on. The Spanish Grand Prix is coming up, as well as MotoGP in Aragon and Barcelona, my cosy based on the _senyera_, is very easy:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-30026-1.html

he could start with the napkin ring to get the idea of switching colours:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-30448-1.html

charms and buttons are widely available from craft shops, have a look in the card-making embellishments. I'll leave it to you to decide whether to teach him to pre-thread and knit them in, or to attach them at the end.

Hope that helps.
Dave


----------



## wannabear

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: daralene--Isn't it wonderful when our GC want to learn from us. What a smart little guy he is. That's another Joy of being a grandmother. Can you give me a tip as to how to make these post into paragraphs? I hit tab but nothing happens. Must be a gremlin in my computer?!?!?! Oh if I could just learn all there is to know about these things, but then they would just go and update them, so I would have to start all over.HAHAHA :roll:


There is no way to make indented paragraphs that I know of, so if you want to break it up just hit enter enter. Then there is at least white space between thoughts.


----------



## Poledra65

Darowil, I love your eggy soldier, even if he is sitting on a loo, everyone has to go sometime. lol
I think he's too cute. 
A great way to start the day with a giggle. Thank you.


----------



## mjs

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: daralene--Isn't it wonderful when our GC want to learn from us. What a smart little guy he is. That's another Joy of being a grandmother. Can you give me a tip as to how to make these post into paragraphs? I hit tab but nothing happens. Must be a gremlin in my computer?!?!?! Oh if I could just learn all there is to know about these things, but then they would just go and update them, so I would have to start all over.HAHAHA :roll:


Just hit enter twice and you've got a new paragraph.


----------



## FireballDave

Mayanmoon said:


> Here in Kentucky, we are celebrating the Kentucky Derby , Mint Juleps and Kentucky Burgoo today.


Hope you have a great day!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Dave, it is 6:19 am here in Orange County, California and we are getting ready for the day. Have a great one. :thumbup:


Thanks, could you send some California sunshine my way? It's pretty gloomy over here!

Dave


----------



## daralene

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: daralene--Isn't it wonderful when our GC want to learn from us. What a smart little guy he is. That's another Joy of being a grandmother. Can you give me a tip as to how to make these post into paragraphs? I hit tab but nothing happens. Must be a gremlin in my computer?!?!?! Oh if I could just learn all there is to know about these things, but then they would just go and update them, so I would have to start all over.HAHAHA :roll:


Yes, it sure is wonderful. We moved back to the States just to be near when we found out we would be grandparents. Took a big pay cut but some things are worth more than money. Don't regret the choice at all.

Just hit return and you will have a line in between. Magic. Hope this works for you. Those same gremlins are here in my computer. The top line where it says Http:// is gone. Don't know why and don't know how to get it back.

Hope your DH is still ok. Those falls are so dangerous. Sounds like the cane took the brute of the force. Perhaps saved him.


----------



## Amethist

FireballDave said:


> Amethist said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I knit while watching the races too.
> 
> From one petrol head to another, happy knitting/racing.
> 
> 
> 
> We eat, nothing like excitement on track to work up an appetite!
> 
> _Moto3_ qualifying has just ended, very exciting with German rider Sandro Cortese taking pole for tomorrow's race. _GP_ class coming up, another mountain of food is needed for _The Gannets!_
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

GP Polling just finished.

Poor Colin Edwards, he went down hard.

But way to go Cal Crutchlow


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: daralene--Isn't it wonderful when our GC want to learn from us. What a smart little guy he is. That's another Joy of being a grandmother. Can you give me a tip as to how to make these post into paragraphs? I hit tab but nothing happens. Must be a gremlin in my computer?!?!?! Oh if I could just learn all there is to know about these things, but then they would just go and update them, so I would have to start all over.HAHAHA :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to make indented paragraphs that I know of, so if you want to break it up just hit enter enter. Then there is at least white space between thoughts.
Click to expand...


----------



## carol's gifts

:thumbup: MJS & DARALENE--Thanks will try it next time!!!

Ya'll are so smart it actually worked!

Now if I could just figure how to get my pics to download. Keep trying but so far will not work.


----------



## mjs

carol's gifts said:


> :thumbup: MJS & DARALENE--Thanks will try it next time!!!
> 
> Ya'll are so smart it actually worked!
> 
> Now if I could just figure how to get my pics to download. Keep trying but so far will not work.


I did try to indent, and it did not work.


----------



## daralene

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, thanks so much for the time you put into each Tea Party. I know the time it takes just to plan a meal that is much simpler than what you do.
> 
> 
> 
> My pleasure, I jot things down as they occur to me and usually start composing the opening message on Thursday evening, I've found it makes things easier. The success of the Tea Party is really the participation of so many people from around the globe and their willingness to share.
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the tips on teaching a leftie. I thought I would have to be left-handed to teach him. So simple....sit opposite him. Again, thanks.
> I have to laugh as I had him here this week when he was so sick with fever and feeling awful. The next day he felt a little better he saw my row clicker and clicked it. He didn't know what it was. He only clicked once and now he knows what it is. He was intrigued with the lacy pattern and gorgeous yarn I was using. He already knows to make sure someone likes the yarn before he gifts them. He asked his 6 yr. old sister if she wanted a scarf from some fun fur I was going to give him and she hesitated, and he said, I know, you want sparkly pink right, to which she agreed. Now he wants to tackle hats. He just turned 9.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first 'thing' I learned to knit was an egg cosy, it's small enough to be manageable for a beginner. A basic one only uses plain, purl and k2tog, but it introduces the idea of shaping. As you may have noticed they can get quite complex with a lot of colour-work, stitch variety and beading, these are techniques he can explore later on. The Spanish Grand Prix is coming up, as well as MotoGP in Aragon and Barcelona, my cosy based on the _senyera_, is very easy:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-30026-1.html
> 
> he could start with the napkin ring to get the idea of switching colours:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-30448-1.html
> 
> charms and buttons are widely available from craft shops, have a look in the card-making embellishments. I'll leave it to you to decide whether to teach him to pre-thread and knit them in, or to attach them at the end.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thanks Dave. Great suggestions. For embellishment, first, I will have to take lessons on how to pre-thread and knit them in. I'm behind in some of these things. Still sewing them on but have seen where they actually knit them in. Another thing to learn. Hmmm, maybe he could go with me.


----------



## Joe P

My pictures come up but go to the main page I can't figure how to get them on the tea party. One day I will figure it out. Last week I did my table cloth and aran afghan but it went to the main page rather than here. hummmm. joe p



carol's gifts said:


> :thumbup: MJS & DARALENE--Thanks will try it next time!!!
> 
> Ya'll are so smart it actually worked!
> 
> Now if I could just figure how to get my pics to download. Keep trying but so far will not work.


----------



## purplemamajj

May 4th is Star Wars day. May the fourth be with you.


----------



## jheiens

wannabear said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: daralene--Isn't it wonderful when our GC want to learn from us. What a smart little guy he is. That's another Joy of being a grandmother. Can you give me a tip as to how to make these post into paragraphs? I hit tab but nothing happens. Must be a gremlin in my computer?!?!?! Oh if I could just learn all there is to know about these things, but then they would just go and update them, so I would have to start all over.HAHAHA :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to make indented paragraphs that I know of, so if you want to break it up just hit enter enter. Then there is at least white space between thoughts.
Click to expand...

Ladies--on a Mac you can click the ''return'' key twice to make a white space between lines of text, like this:

See?

Joy


----------



## Joe P

hit enter. like this

I just hit at the end of the sentence.

again I just hit twice.

try it again it will work probably. he he. joe p



mjs said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: MJS & DARALENE--Thanks will try it next time!!!
> 
> Ya'll are so smart it actually worked!
> 
> Now if I could just figure how to get my pics to download. Keep trying but so far will not work.
> 
> 
> 
> I did try to indent, and it did not work.
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

daralene said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, thanks so much for the time you put into each Tea Party. I know the time it takes just to plan a meal that is much simpler than what you do.
> 
> 
> 
> My pleasure, I jot things down as they occur to me and usually start composing the opening message on Thursday evening, I've found it makes things easier. The success of the Tea Party is really the participation of so many people from around the globe and their willingness to share.
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the tips on teaching a leftie. I thought I would have to be left-handed to teach him. So simple....sit opposite him. Again, thanks.
> I have to laugh as I had him here this week when he was so sick with fever and feeling awful. The next day he felt a little better he saw my row clicker and clicked it. He didn't know what it was. He only clicked once and now he knows what it is. He was intrigued with the lacy pattern and gorgeous yarn I was using. He already knows to make sure someone likes the yarn before he gifts them. He asked his 6 yr. old sister if she wanted a scarf from some fun fur I was going to give him and she hesitated, and he said, I know, you want sparkly pink right, to which she agreed. Now he wants to tackle hats. He just turned 9.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first 'thing' I learned to knit was an egg cosy, it's small enough to be manageable for a beginner. A basic one only uses plain, purl and k2tog, but it introduces the idea of shaping. As you may have noticed they can get quite complex with a lot of colour-work, stitch variety and beading, these are techniques he can explore later on. The Spanish Grand Prix is coming up, as well as MotoGP in Aragon and Barcelona, my cosy based on the _senyera_, is very easy:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-30026-1.html
> 
> he could start with the napkin ring to get the idea of switching colours:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-30448-1.html
> 
> charms and buttons are widely available from craft shops, have a look in the card-making embellishments. I'll leave it to you to decide whether to teach him to pre-thread and knit them in, or to attach them at the end.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Dave. Great suggestions. For embellishment, first, I will have to take lessons on how to pre-thread and knit them in. I'm behind in some of these things. Still sewing them on but have seen where they actually knit them in. Another thing to learn. Hmmm, maybe he could go with me.
Click to expand...

I knit charms and beads in as I go along whenever possible, I included the easiest method in my 'special instructions'.

The simplest way to thread beads onto yarn is to take a length of floristry wire, fold it in half and make a sharp 'V', put the yarn in the wire, hold the ends together and thread your beads. I gave up buying expensive beading needles years ago, I kept losing them and this method works just as well!

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## siouxann

purplemamajj said:


> May 4th is Star Wars day. May the fourth be with you.


OOOOOHHH!!! :thumbup:

Just finished hanging out the first laundry of the season. I don't mind the washing and hanging, but I really dislike the folding and putting away.

Deescrafty, so sorry to hear about your brother. I wish you blessings and peace.


----------



## FireballDave

budasha said:


> It's 9.30 a.m. and just getting here. Already 9 pages ahead of me.
> 
> Dave, all of your receipts sound mouth-watering. I haven't had breaky yet and the peas and egg sounds so good. I think I'll try it - by the time I get through reading all the posts though, it'll probably be lunch.


I hope you enjoy it. In Portugal it's served as a brunch dish, I first had it when I missed breakfast and found a little cafe on the beach.

A nice tomato salsa or even a good ketchup goes well with it.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Myfanwy was it here that you asked about Yarn Over in Brisbane? I was just looking up a yarn and the first site I went to was Yarn Over! http://www.yarnover.com.au/ They do have a physical address but haven't really looked yet.


they are in Keperra if I have the spelling right could be Keppera no I don't think it is the latter. hope you are having a good night, it is somewhat later here than for you!!! Fale had a wow of a day yesterday, won't go into details here!


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, thanks so much for the time you put into each Tea Party. I know the time it takes just to plan a meal that is much simpler than what you do.
> 
> 
> 
> My pleasure, I jot things down as they occur to me and usually start composing the opening message on Thursday evening, I've found it makes things easier. The success of the Tea Party is really the participation of so many people from around the globe and their willingness to share.
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the tips on teaching a leftie. I thought I would have to be left-handed to teach him. So simple....sit opposite him. Again, thanks.
> I have to laugh as I had him here this week when he was so sick with fever and feeling awful. The next day he felt a little better he saw my row clicker and clicked it. He didn't know what it was. He only clicked once and now he knows what it is. He was intrigued with the lacy pattern and gorgeous yarn I was using. He already knows to make sure someone likes the yarn before he gifts them. He asked his 6 yr. old sister if she wanted a scarf from some fun fur I was going to give him and she hesitated, and he said, I know, you want sparkly pink right, to which she agreed. Now he wants to tackle hats. He just turned 9.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first 'thing' I learned to knit was an egg cosy, it's small enough to be manageable for a beginner. A basic one only uses plain, purl and k2tog, but it introduces the idea of shaping. As you may have noticed they can get quite complex with a lot of colour-work, stitch variety and beading, these are techniques he can explore later on. The Spanish Grand Prix is coming up, as well as MotoGP in Aragon and Barcelona, my cosy based on the _senyera_, is very easy:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-30026-1.html
> 
> he could start with the napkin ring to get the idea of switching colours:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-30448-1.html
> 
> charms and buttons are widely available from craft shops, have a look in the card-making embellishments. I'll leave it to you to decide whether to teach him to pre-thread and knit them in, or to attach them at the end.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Dave. Great suggestions. For embellishment, first, I will have to take lessons on how to pre-thread and knit them in. I'm behind in some of these things. Still sewing them on but have seen where they actually knit them in. Another thing to learn. Hmmm, maybe he could go with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knit charms and beads in as I go along whenever possible, I included the easiest method in my 'special instructions'.
> 
> The simplest way to thread beads onto yarn is to take a length of floristry wire, fold it in half and make a sharp 'V', put the yarn in the wire, hold the ends together and thread your beads. I gave up buying expensive beading needles years ago, I kept losing them and this method works just as well!
> 
> Have fun!
> Dave
Click to expand...

Many thanks Dave for that last hint I brought back some lovely stone beads from my trip home, but need some jewelry pliers for a start- but it would be great to use some on my Rowan lace weight yarns, that I indulged in. Waiting for my little bouncer to grow up, and settle down. He likes to get 'involved' in what I am doing!


----------



## FireballDave

Amethist said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amethist said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I knit while watching the races too.
> 
> From one petrol head to another, happy knitting/racing.
> 
> 
> 
> We eat, nothing like excitement on track to work up an appetite!
> 
> _Moto3_ qualifying has just ended, very exciting with German rider Sandro Cortese taking pole for tomorrow's race. _GP_ class coming up, another mountain of food is needed for _The Gannets!_
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GP Polling just finished.
> 
> Poor Colin Edwards, he went down hard.
> 
> But way to go Cal Crutchlow
Click to expand...

I hope Colin Edwards is OK, he was really unlucky.

We've just watched the _Moto2_ qualifying and that was exciting too, Scott Redding went well.

All looks set for three great races tomorrow!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

budasha said:


> Dave - don't have tequila - can I substitute - if not, I'll just have to break down and buy a bottle.


Bacardi works well, as does apple schnapps. I came up with them for _Cinco de Mayo_ last year, so I had a bottle of tequila to hand!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> :roll: Dave--Very interesting article about EU. I like the poster "United in Diversity" the best. Is this still really working well?? I was surprised the Robert Shumann was French. He had a smart head on his shoulder; sounds like he really wanted it for the right reasons. Thanks for the tip on this site. :thumbup:


They are very inventive with their designs. I recently saw them all together at an exhibition, together with the EU's themes, it was very colourful.

Many aspects of the EU work very well, its ability to force consumer protection regulations has been very useful, things like mobile phone and internet prices are capped across the community, food standards have risen and shortages are rare because of its ability to act strategically. There were many teething troubles with the _Common Agricultural Policy_, but it is finally working fairly well. The Euro was always going to be problematic, that particular coin is still in the air; I suspect it will survive, but much still needs to be done.

The really important thing is that it has kept the peace in Europe, WWII left the continent in ruins, anything that averts another conflagration is good in my book.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: daralene--Isn't it wonderful when our GC want to learn from us. What a smart little guy he is. That's another Joy of being a grandmother. Can you give me a tip as to how to make these post into paragraphs? I hit tab but nothing happens. Must be a gremlin in my computer?!?!?! Oh if I could just learn all there is to know about these things, but then they would just go and update them, so I would have to start all over.HAHAHA :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to make indented paragraphs that I know of, so if you want to break it up just hit enter enter. Then there is at least white space between thoughts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ladies--on a Mac you can click the ''return'' key twice to make a white space between lines of text, like this:
> 
> See?
> 
> Joy
Click to expand...

that is OK when you can afford the Mac -it is my prefered system, but here they are twice the price of a decent HP or whatever.


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: Dave--Very interesting article about EU. I like the poster "United in Diversity" the best. Is this still really working well?? I was surprised the Robert Shumann was French. He had a smart head on his shoulder; sounds like he really wanted it for the right reasons. Thanks for the tip on this site. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> They are very inventive with their designs. I recently saw them all together at an exhibition, together with the EU's themes, it was very colourful.
> 
> Many aspects of the EU work very well, its ability to force consumer protection regulations has been very useful, things like mobile phone and internet prices are capped across the community, food standards have risen and shortages are rare because of its ability to act strategically. There were many teething troubles with the _Common Agricultural Policy_, but it is finally working fairly well. The Euro was always going to be problematic, that particular coin is still in the air; I suspect it will survive, but much still needs to be done.
> 
> The really important thing is that it has kept the peace in Europe, WWII left the continent in ruins, anything that averts another conflagration is good in my book.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I second that last thought, Dave!


----------



## daralene

I knit charms and beads in as I go along whenever possible, I included the easiest method in my 'special instructions'. 

The simplest way to thread beads onto yarn is to take a length of floristry wire, fold it in half and make a sharp 'V', put the yarn in the wire, hold the ends together and thread your beads. I gave up buying expensive beading needles years ago, I kept losing them and this method works just as well!

Have fun!
Dave

I agree about Peace. 
Thanks Dave. Here are a few little gifts for the Tea Party and a thank you for all the tips!!!! The eggs were chocolate when I got them, replaced with ones I bought. They went fast with GKids. Not me LOL


----------



## Joe P

folding and putting away hung out laundry smelling wonderful of outside. I cleaned up the dog "stuff" and watered down the courtyard and watered the flower and veggies again. Picked two lovely tomatoes for a salad tonight to go with my Chicken Pot Pie. I am making Grandma's pastry with my new Kitchenaide mixer. Am I a name dropper or what? sorry I have waited a lifetime for a kitchenaide and I am flaunting it. tee hee. y'all are great and have a good day. joe p


----------



## budasha

FireballDave said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave - don't have tequila - can I substitute - if not, I'll just have to break down and buy a bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> Bacardi works well, as does apple schnapps. I came up with them for _Cinco de Mayo_ last year, so I had a bottle of tequila to hand!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Got the bacardi :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

Joe P said:


> My pictures come up but go to the main page I can't figure how to get them on the tea party. One day I will figure it out. Last week I did my table cloth and aran afghan but it went to the main page rather than here. hummmm. joe p
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: MJS & DARALENE--Thanks will try it next time!!!
> 
> Ya'll are so smart it actually worked!
> 
> Now if I could just figure how to get my pics to download. Keep trying but so far will not work.
Click to expand...

When you go to Reply or Quote Reply, you should be able to choose fine and send, it should go right with your reply.
Hope that helps some.


----------



## Joe P

Poledra65 said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pictures come up but go to the main page I can't figure how to get them on the tea party. One day I will figure it out. Last week I did my table cloth and aran afghan but it went to the main page rather than here. hummmm. joe p
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: MJS & DARALENE--Thanks will try it next time!!!
> 
> Ya'll are so smart it actually worked!
> 
> Now if I could just figure how to get my pics to download. Keep trying but so far will not work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you go to Reply or Quote Reply, you should be able to choose fine and send, it should go right with your reply.
> Hope that helps some.
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

I know I don't look very good but that is the daily wear and that is the other side of the day room where my piano and dining table are. That huge Standard Poodle is one of my loves Buck.


----------



## Poledra65

Awesome! Nice cozy cottage you have, I love your Standard Poodle.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone, I've finally caught up on the posts since last night.
> Dee, our prayers and thoughts with you and yours.
> Dreamweaver, it's awful about the buffalo calf, it was on the news here last night, we about fell over, I just don't know how anyone could do something like that to a poor animal.
> Daralene, hope you post a picture of your GS project when he's done, it's so exciting when the kids start crafting.
> Sam, glad you are doing well, I guess at least, you can eat all the Peanut Butter you want and not have to feel guilty in the least.
> Myfawny, beautiful pic of the moon. I'm going to try to get a picture tonight of the super moon, if it works, I'll post it.
> Joe, I agree, this humidity is awful, wish it would just rain. Maybe we need to go stand in the yard and do a rain dance. hmmm...I think it was Sweet Sue or Pinguin that were doing rain dances for us last year, maybe we can enlist them again.
> Have a great day all.


thanks Poledra! really must go put my head down I am following too many threads, but it has been really an interesting night/morning it is now 3-25am, I really must listen to my own advice!


----------



## daralene

Joe P. You Did It!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

How nice to meet you at the Tea Party. Come as you are..Uh oh. I'm dressed like you, well not exactly, but still in pj's. I'd better get off here and get the day started. Love our Tea Party. Oh yes, your dog must be such a joy in your life. They always welcome us and never criticize.


----------



## Lurker 2

Silverowl said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa crafts 62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to all I have not been on in awhile because I have been having a lot of bad migraines lately. I am still working on the blue baby afghan.
> Lisa
> 
> 
> 
> You have my sympathy. I used to get migraines, then inexplicably grew out of them. I put it down to 'divorcing' my parents, lots of things improved!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Lisa, I'm happy to join you here on the Knitting Tea Party. Migraines are awful and this changing weather is playing havoc with migraine sufferers. I got my life back with Imitrex and then it quit working after years of use. Now I am on Maxalt. With over 2 wks. of migraines I would have no life, at least two weeks would be hell if it weren't for this medication. I hope you could take this also. You don't feel drugged, you just feel better.
> 
> Joe, that is so hot...96F. Hope you have working air conditioning. It is so nice to see men on here. My darling grandson is knitting scarves on a loom he bought with his own money. He is a left-hander, so not sure how to teach him with needles. Maybe I can find someone who is left-handed to teach him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My granny taught my cousin who was left handed by getting her to sit opposite her and copy what she was doing. I have also heard of people using a mirror.
Click to expand...

i taught myself to do it left handed, to teach a 'south paw' last year, she could not follow when I sat opposite, nor could I figure it out in the mirror. It was fascinating seeing the rapid improvement!


----------



## Joe P

I am so happy that I leaned how to put pictures on the party. I am going to try with the table cloth and the afghan on here just to see if it works again, I don't want to forget how to do it. Sorry for you to see all this again but I am learning humor me, kids. joe p


----------



## FireballDave

daralene said:


> I agree about Peace.
> Thanks Dave. Here are a few little gifts for the Tea Party and a thank you for all the tips!!!!


Scrumptious!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> folding and putting away hung out laundry smelling wonderful of outside. I cleaned up the dog "stuff" and watered down the courtyard and watered the flower and veggies again. Picked two lovely tomatoes for a salad tonight to go with my Chicken Pot Pie. I am making Grandma's pastry with my new Kitchenaide mixer. Am I a name dropper or what? sorry I have waited a lifetime for a kitchenaide and I am flaunting it. tee hee. y'all are great and have a good day. joe p


dear Joe, I settled for a Kenwood, again because it was cheaper, but it is good to have that kitchen hand isn't it. good to 'see' you at 'home'!!...


----------



## FireballDave

budasha said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave - don't have tequila - can I substitute - if not, I'll just have to break down and buy a bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> Bacardi works well, as does apple schnapps. I came up with them for _Cinco de Mayo_ last year, so I had a bottle of tequila to hand!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got the bacardi :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Try using lime zest with _Bacardi_, it's a marriage made in heaven!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> tonight's 'moonscape', someone mentioned that the moon is approaching it's closest to the earth, for quite some time. Can't guarantee it will be as clear tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely picture of the moon.
Click to expand...

thank you NanaCaren, at 3-37 am I am almost developing a head ache- must be too much TP!!


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> I am so happy that I leaned how to put pictures on the party. I am going to try with the table cloth and the afghan on here just to see if it works again, I don't want to forget how to do it. Sorry for you to see all this again but I am learning humor me, kids. joe p


Great pics, love your work, so don't worry about us getting bored!

Dave


----------



## Joe P

o'k Dave, thanks, joe p


----------



## daralene

Joe P said:


> I am so happy that I leaned how to put pictures on the party. I am going to try with the table cloth and the afghan on here just to see if it works again, I don't want to forget how to do it. Sorry for you to see all this again but I am learning humor me, kids. joe p


We never mind seeing that gorgeous tablecloth. After years of work it needs to be seen. Heirloom quality. Afghan the same. Your dog is gorgeous. What a love!! Signing off.......


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> tonight's 'moonscape', someone mentioned that the moon is approaching it's closest to the earth, for quite some time. Can't guarantee it will be as clear tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely picture of the moon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you NanaCaren, at 3-37 am I am almost developing a head ache- must be too much TP!!
Click to expand...

Sounds as if you need to be heading to bed soon.


----------



## budasha

Hi Joe - nice to put a face to the name. You did great posting the pictures. Love your dogs.


----------



## FireballDave

Wonderful pic of the cavern, those rock formations are amazing!

Dave


----------



## wannabear

siouxann said:


> purplemamajj said:
> 
> 
> 
> May 4th is Star Wars day. May the fourth be with you.
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOHHH!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Just finished hanging out the first laundry of the season. I don't mind the washing and hanging, but I really dislike the folding and putting away.
> 
> Deescrafty, so sorry to hear about your brother. I wish you blessings and peace.
Click to expand...

I just remembered that growing up, we had to fold as we took the things off the line, and stack them up in the basket all in order. My mother _really_ likes things her way.


----------



## Poledra65

FireballDave said:


> Wonderful pic of the cavern, those rock formations are amazing!
> 
> Dave


It's a definite must see, the tour through the caverns is amazing. DH and I would like to do the other tour that you have to wear helmets and use ropes to get through the more obscure caverns, I guess we should do that before we move.


----------



## Joe P

beautiful stone it is amazing. joe p


----------



## Joe P

I am sure it was not as hot as it is here there right? I could be wrong but when I take laundry down I fold it not like it goes in the drawer just to keep wadding it up and putting it in the basket because in the afternoon here it is too hot for me to linger folding nicely, I run into the a/c and fold carefully and then put away. You are right my Grandmother was a stickler like your Mother.

Funny how we remember these things, huh?? love talking in the tea party. joe p



wannabear said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplemamajj said:
> 
> 
> 
> May 4th is Star Wars day. May the fourth be with you.
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOHHH!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Just finished hanging out the first laundry of the season. I don't mind the washing and hanging, but I really dislike the folding and putting away.
> 
> Deescrafty, so sorry to hear about your brother. I wish you blessings and peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just remembered that growing up, we had to fold as we took the things off the line, and stack them up in the basket all in order. My mother _really_ likes things her way.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

Speaking of laundry, I guess I'd better go get a load in so I can get it hung out to dry.


----------



## Lurker 2

further to tonight's moon- sorry could not decide between the two- one for the moon- the other for the cloud formation.
this is the 'suburb scape' looking NW.


----------



## siouxann

Nana J, what beautiful pictures! I love night photos, and these are great!


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> Nana J, what beautiful pictures! I love night photos, and these are great!


thank you Siouxann! I had a private joke as I was growing up, that I was a genuine 'lunatic' i.e., when the moon was full, seldom slept. Will be keeping an eye open to see if we get a good sunrise -like colourful! I guess you have been busy at work again, have not noticed you post much this week! How are you keeping?


----------



## Joe P

beautiful, we will have our view of the moon tonight it is 11:36 a.m. here Saturday so I am waiting, I will try to take a picture and put it on this evening. I am getting excited to see it. take care, I am folding the mounds of dry laundry and putting it all away and soon to make Grandma's chicken pot pie. joe p


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful pic of the cavern, those rock formations are amazing!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> It's a definite must see, the tour through the caverns is amazing. DH and I would like to do the other tour that you have to wear helmets and use ropes to get through the more obscure caverns, I guess we should do that before we move.
Click to expand...

I will choose just to look at your pics. Am claustrophobic- can't think of much worse than being in a cavern! BUT I love to look!


----------



## Joe P

I love that saying "How are you Keeping" I have never heard that before. I am into phrases like that and I will remember this and use it. thanks, kid joe p



myfanwy said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nana J, what beautiful pictures! I love night photos, and these are great!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Siouxann! I had a private joke as I was growing up, that I was a genuine 'lunatic' i.e., when the moon was full, seldom slept. Will be keeping an eye open to see if we get a good sunrise -like colourful! I guess you have been busy at work again, have not noticed you post much this week! How are you keeping?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> beautiful, we will have our view of the moon tonight it is 11:36 a.m. here Saturday so I am waiting, I will try to take a picture and put it on this evening. I am getting excited to see it. take care, I am folding the mounds of dry laundry and putting it all away and soon to make Grandma's chicken pot pie. joe p


you remind me I have a small pile that I was in a hurry to bring in- it was getting late and the atmosphere already felt damp- threw them in the hot water cupboard, to make sure properly dried out- prefer to fold as I bring them off the line- saves on the amount of ironing you end up doing. My word! your poodle is big! I have a friend in Scotland who has two standards, both pitch black.
Well, drunk the warm milky drink, got the hot water bottle filled- cold toes- swallowed a g of paracetamol for the head, back to bed to rest. Rufus will have kept it warm for me. He is the 9/10 year old mutt- he is allowed a few extra privileges these days. He considers puppies a very mixed blessing! Thinking of spiders, my desk has a resident who just came to say hello, shook it, and it is now climbing the coffee cup!


----------



## siouxann

Just really tired, Nana J, thanks for asking. I am going to try to stay up to see the moon tonight. Last night it was gorgeous but of course i didn't have a camera with me when I saw it. In fact, I will put the battery on the charger right now so I'll be ready. It is sometimes difficult to get a good night shot with all of the street lights and shop lights and other neon lights that we use to keep the darkness at bay. 

Maybe I'll even take a short siesta, too, between laundry loads. That sounds good.


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> I love that saying "How are you Keeping" I have never heard that before. I am into phrases like that and I will remember this and use it. thanks, kid joe p
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nana J, what beautiful pictures! I love night photos, and these are great!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Siouxann! I had a private joke as I was growing up, that I was a genuine 'lunatic' i.e., when the moon was full, seldom slept. Will be keeping an eye open to see if we get a good sunrise -like colourful! I guess you have been busy at work again, have not noticed you post much this week! How are you keeping?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It is probably a New Zild expression, having lived here since 9 3/4 's I use a lot!


----------



## DorisT

darowil said:


> And here is the eggy soldier
> 
> The photo's clearer tahn I hoped. His face is not too good and I hoped it would be hidden!
> Think I should have chosen a different eggcup- he looks like he's sitting on the loo!


Awww! He's so cute!


----------



## Joe P

what does 9 3/4's mean? joe p



myfanwy said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that saying "How are you Keeping" I have never heard that before. I am into phrases like that and I will remember this and use it. thanks, kid joe p
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nana J, what beautiful pictures! I love night photos, and these are great!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Siouxann! I had a private joke as I was growing up, that I was a genuine 'lunatic' i.e., when the moon was full, seldom slept. Will be keeping an eye open to see if we get a good sunrise -like colourful! I guess you have been busy at work again, have not noticed you post much this week! How are you keeping?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is probably a New Zild expression, having lived here since 9 3/4 's I use a lot!
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

Myfawny, love both the pics, the clouds are wild. 
The kitties were beautiful. 
I love the summer house at Arrochoyle, makes me think of Faiery Folk and magical times.  I'm sure that when stories of Fairies and such are written, it's in a beautiful setting like that.


----------



## Poledra65

I think 93/4 was her age, not quite 10yrs old.


----------



## Joe P

I love your kitties, too. joe p


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> what does 9 3/4's mean? joe p
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that saying "How are you Keeping" I have never heard that before. I am into phrases like that and I will remember this and use it. thanks, kid joe p
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nana J, what beautiful pictures! I love night photos, and these are great!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Siouxann! I had a private joke as I was growing up, that I was a genuine 'lunatic' i.e., when the moon was full, seldom slept. Will be keeping an eye open to see if we get a good sunrise -like colourful! I guess you have been busy at work again, have not noticed you post much this week! How are you keeping?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is probably a New Zild expression, having lived here since 9 3/4 's I use a lot!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

should have put in an 'and', I got here, with the family 19th May 1956, it was a Sunday because everything was shut apart from the 'dairies' probably what you would call a 'drug store'. I turned ten in the July.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Myfawny, love both the pics, the clouds are wild.
> The kitties were beautiful.
> I love the summer house at Arrochoyle, makes me think of Faiery Folk and magical times.  I'm sure that when stories of Fairies and such are written, it's in a beautiful setting like that.


The garden is now very neglected, Mum had it absolutely beautiful, but did have a gardener to help, she then established a market garden down the road- that has recently become holiday cottages only.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that saying "How are you Keeping" I have never heard that before. I am into phrases like that and I will remember this and use it. thanks, kid joe p
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nana J, what beautiful pictures! I love night photos, and these are great!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Siouxann! I had a private joke as I was growing up, that I was a genuine 'lunatic' i.e., when the moon was full, seldom slept. Will be keeping an eye open to see if we get a good sunrise -like colourful! I guess you have been busy at work again, have not noticed you post much this week! How are you keeping?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is probably a New Zild expression, having lived here since 9 3/4 's I use a lot!
Click to expand...

That is an expression I'm very familiar with, but it may be just from reading English books.


----------



## Karena

Hola Senior Dave, 
Thank you for all today. I love to make quesadillas, starting with a buttered flour tortilla, jack cheese stuffed in a mild green chili, cooked without seeds. Fold tortilla and melted together in a skillet stovetop. Top with a little sour cream, celantro, avocado, tomato, etc., great anytime. 
Here in California, May 5 is more of a celebration than in Mexico, with the exception of Puebla, MX, site of French defeat. Just read there are 185,000 margarita sold ever hour in USA. And not just today. 
I am steeped in Derby news, stats, handicaps. I just love the horses, not much of a gambler. My cat, Samantha is better at picking, totally emoitonal, relates to the name, Mine That Bird, few years ago, who knew? No one at 50-1 shot, no one gave him a second look, and his trainer, on crutches, hauled him from New Mexico himsalf. Everyone was making fun of it, but I personally, am my own best hauler. Then Sammy's pick was Animal Kingdom, 21-1, in 2011, also a surprise. 
Should have loaned her some money. 
The only name Sam relates to today is Sabercat, 33-1. Don't know if Sammy's luck wiill hold. She showed some interst in Daddy Long Legs, saw one before, but post #1, maybe not. 
I just want to see the 20-horse stampede finish well. All the Derby horses are valuable, well cared for, no trainer sould disgrace himself putting in an unfit horse. The horses earn their post, no one can buy in. This year I didn't see the press fuss over UK/UAE Godolfin Stables entries on their giant jets landing in Louisville. Always liked to see them show up, soooo well trained. 
Today, for Cinco de Mayo I will make a Walking Taco. What is that? Great for parties, guests dropping in. In a 9 x 12" baking dish, layer and heat, cooked taco-seasoned ground beef, can of refried beans, shredded cheddar and jack cheese. Top with sour cream, with or without some hot sauce stirred in for color and zip, garnish with black olives, avocado, whatever. Serve with some dipping tortilla chips, hence, "walking. Don't skimp on the beans as they sort of hold it together. Bueno! 
Enjoy your day.
Karen


----------



## Karena

How are you keeping, great intro. Thanks for bring that out. 
I am going to start using it. 
Karen


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Myfawny, love both the pics, the clouds are wild.
> The kitties were beautiful.
> I love the summer house at Arrochoyle, makes me think of Faiery Folk and magical times.  I'm sure that when stories of Fairies and such are written, it's in a beautiful setting like that.


Arrochoyle is Gaelic, and sadly I have no idea what it means, but it was a wonderful place to grow up, about an acre of garden- the twins who come and go now a boy and a girl loved it too, the young lady told me, they were planning a party for their combined 21st. The 'wilderness' that was my favourite spot, has been cleared away, unfortunately.


----------



## carol's gifts

WEll, I'm back!! Have been busy;picking up after the dogs in the fenced yard, laundry, making Fred's breakfast, brushing the German Shepherd--he loved it. He is about the size of a small pony-just not as high. He's a teddy bear though-they have had him since 3 months old-now probably about 8yrs old.My son's home has about 15 stairs going up, so I took the dog brush and cleaned the hair off of the stairs, set up meds for me and my husband for next week! Whew I'm now sitting down.

Daralene-Sad to say the cane has seen its' last days, good Fred did not get hurt. he is a bit sore this morning, but the air also id cool and damp. I'm sure that adds to the pain. That was a beautiful centerpiece in the pic.

Purplemamajj--And with you!! That's a funny expression.

Dave--Sad!! Ruler of Germany during that time was a tyrant to say the least!! I enjoy reading about all the delicious dishes you make. Fred and I both are very bland eaters so I don't try your receipes. I do intend to make the pancakes, and go back in my file to the Russian tomato dish. Did I say that right??

Joe P.--Your grandmothers quilt has got to be priceless!! What a great idea to take the dress and make into a quilt pattern. Talking about cooking--any man that can cookis A+ in my book.Looks like you have the "Life of Riley", and your poodles also. What is the name of the black poodle? Do me a favor-write down step by step what you did to get pictures on TP. Maybe your direction will work better. I have a Gateway Windows 7- computer. I went in to change the compability setting based on the directions given by admin.,but that did not work either. Would appreciate any suggestions.

Poledra65--Love the pictures of the caverns. I love caverns-they are so unique!

MYFANWY-I am going to try to see the moon tonight. Loved your pictures. The moon did look bigger and brighter.

Just finished eating some yogurt with fresh strawberries! Very healthy and good!! Will check in later. Going to watch movie with my DH.


----------



## carol's gifts

TRying to see if picture goes thru. Apparently did not go thru!!!


----------



## Dori Sage

It is just about noon here in So. Cal and there are 15 pages already. I'll be back after I start to read the posts.


----------



## Joe P

Hi Kid,

Your long note was wonderful. Keep it up, busy gal you are.

Buck is my boy standard poodle and Sateen is my girl black standard poodle, they are both fixed and rescued from humane societies etc. but they are like husband and wife, sleep together, play together etc. I love them so.

O'k the picture deal. My direction came from Dave, I think. right down below I hit the browse button and my pictures come up from my computer and I click on pictures and the folders appear from Mars I guess and I click on the picture I want and open it and it moves through the universe to the space next to the browse button and then you can title it in the white box. You have room for 3 I guess. Now remember this is all voodoo to me and I just did what I was told and it worked. God knows if it will work tonight as I am taking a picture of the Texas moon, hon. I am off to make the salad for dinner with the fresh home grown tomato I picked this a.m. and Grandma's Chicken pot pie with pastry made in the mixer, I am so excited to use it. Have I mentioned this before? well yeah you did he he.


carol's gifts said:


> WEll, I'm back!! Have been busy;picking up after the dogs in the fenced yard, laundry, making Fred's breakfast, brushing the German Shepherd--he loved it. He is about the size of a small pony-just not as high. He's a teddy bear though-they have had him since 3 months old-now probably about 8yrs old.My son's home has about 15 stairs going up, so I took the dog brush and cleaned the hair off of the stairs, set up meds for me and my husband for next week! Whew I'm now sitting down.
> 
> Daralene-Sad to say the cane has seen its' last days, good Fred did not get hurt. he is a bit sore this morning, but the air also id cool and damp. I'm sure that adds to the pain. That was a beautiful centerpiece in the pic.
> 
> Purplemamajj--And with you!! That's a funny expression.
> 
> Dave--Sad!! Ruler of Germany during that time was a tyrant to say the least!! I enjoy reading about all the delicious dishes you make. Fred and I both are very bland eaters so I don't try your receipes. I do intend to make the pancakes, and go back in my file to the Russian tomato dish. Did I say that right??
> 
> Joe P.--Your grandmothers quilt has got to be priceless!! What a great idea to take the dress and make into a quilt pattern. Talking about cooking--any man that can cookis A+ in my book.Looks like you have the "Life of Riley", and your poodles also. What is the name of the black poodle? Do me a favor-write down step by step what you did to get pictures on TP. Maybe your direction will work better. I have a Gateway Windows 7- computer. I went in to change the compability setting based on the directions given by admin.,but that did not work either. Would appreciate any suggestions.
> 
> Poledra65--Love the pictures of the caverns. I love caverns-they are so unique!
> 
> MYFANWY-I am going to try to see the moon tonight. Loved your pictures. The moon did look bigger and brighter.
> 
> Just finished eating some yogurt with fresh strawberries! Very healthy and good!! Will check in later. Going to watch movie with my DH.


----------



## Grandma Gail

Greetings, I just finished page 90 of last week's tea party and caught up on today's. It's cool and cloudy here, so we won't be seeing that beautiful moon tonight.

Dee, My heart goes out to you. Although, I'm sure you will find peace knowing your brother lives on in others. 

The pancakes sound great. I'll have to try them. However, I'll skip the sardines, thank you.

I just finished knitting a pair of Mary Jane baby slippers for my SIL. I have to felt them to finish up. I bought a book for making knitted jewelry and beads. Playing around with that will be my next project.

I've been up at the University gym watching my GD's volleyball tournament. I left after two matches - can't handle loud noise over a long time. My son had to leave for EMT duties at a hockey tournament, so GS took my car back to UMD. He and GD will spend the rest of the day here after the final match - my all time favorite way to spend time. They are a joy to have around. Speaking of which, they just pulled in. Sorry, but I'm abandoning ship. "See" you tomorrow.


----------



## pammie1234

Hola, compadres! I hope that is right. Hard to remember high school Spanish. Happy Cinco de Mayo! My DD and I went to my DM's assisted living place today for a picnic. There was a senior citizen band that was really good. Played lots of patriotic songs, marches, and oldies. It was a full band. Made me want to go buy a saxophone and start playing again! Don't know how much I'd remember after 40+ years. They served hot dogs with chili, cheese, and onions, potato chips, baked beans, and potato salad. For dessert, apple or pecan pie. All in all it was pretty tasty. It was very enjoyable, and gave my DD a break from the BF blues.

Dee, so sorry about your brother. I know you will miss him. What a wonderful gift he gave to 4 other people and their families. I hope that knowledge will give you some comfort during this time.

Dave, even if you were a cuddly person, I don't think you'd have time for it! I wish I knew how you accomplish everything you do!


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> I love your kitties, too. joe p


they were both real characters, pity 'Slinky' has gone 'west'. With Gin it was just old age.


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> further to tonight's moon- sorry could not decide between the two- one for the moon- the other for the cloud formation.
> this is the 'suburb scape' looking NW.


Great pictures! We've got 100% cloud cover in London, such a pity because I like a full moon. A full moon in Scorpio is an 'interesting' combination. I was wondering what film to amuse the boys with, _An American Werewolf in London_ is perfect, "Beware the moon and stay off of the moor"!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful pic of the cavern, those rock formations are amazing!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> It's a definite must see, the tour through the caverns is amazing. DH and I would like to do the other tour that you have to wear helmets and use ropes to get through the more obscure caverns, I guess we should do that before we move.
Click to expand...

Fantastic rock formations, I'd love to see them one day. Could you give their name so I can put them on my _must see_ wish list?

Thanks for the great pics
Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> further to tonight's moon- sorry could not decide between the two- one for the moon- the other for the cloud formation.
> this is the 'suburb scape' looking NW.
> 
> 
> 
> Great pictures! We've got 100% cloud cover in London, such a pity because I like a full moon. A full moon in Scorpio is an 'interesting' combination. I was wondering what film to amuse the boys with, _An American Werewolf in London_ is perfect, "Beware the moon and stay off of the moor"!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thank you Dave! the cloud cover mean't the sunrise slid in and I did not really notice. The film sounds nice and spooky, don't know it though! m.


----------



## Karena

Thank you for sharing your picturs of your little friends. Love the green yard. Here in So. California, not a lot of lush like yours. 
Karen


----------



## Lurker 2

Karena said:


> Thank you for sharing your picturs of your little friends. Love the green yard. Here in So. California, not a lot of lush like yours.
> Karen


Am trying to get a photo through of the DGD on the pony she rides fortnightly, DD is terribly busy with her courses, has two assignments due in Tuesday, thank goodness for online courses! I think she has forgotten nana's request though!


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, even if you were a cuddly person, I don't think you'd have time for it! I wish I knew how you accomplish everything you do!


Thanks, I'm big on planning, I'm also pretty good at delegating, I learned the trick of that the hard way!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

What the grandsons did all morning. I think they watched every race at least three times.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> What the grandsons did all morning. I think they watched every race at least three times.


you have mentioned there are 'petrol heads' in the family!


----------



## KateB

purplemamajj said:


> May 4th is Star Wars day. May the fourth be with you.


Good one! :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the grandsons did all morning. I think they watched every race at least three times.
> 
> 
> 
> you have mentioned there are 'petrol heads' in the family!
Click to expand...

Nearly all of the grandchildren the girls included, I love it.


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> Dave--Sad!! Ruler of Germany during that time was a tyrant to say the least!! I enjoy reading about all the delicious dishes you make. Fred and I both are very bland eaters so I don't try your receipes. I do intend to make the pancakes, and go back in my file to the Russian tomato dish. Did I say that right??


It was an age of tyrants and despots, hopefully those days will not return.

I use herbs far more than spices for flavouring, I prefer softer flavours myself. I sometimes have to make two versions of dishes, _The Lad_ is addicted to chilli powder, I think he'd put it on his cornflakes!

_Russian Helmets_ are a great breakfast dish, for anyone who missed this very simple receipt when I first posted it in January:

*Russian Helmets*
_Preheat oven to 325degF/160degC/Regulo3_

*Ingredients:*
4 eggs
4 medium-sized tomatoes
2 tsp red wine vinegar
2 tbs butter
Salt and Pepper

*Method:*
Cut the the top off each tomato and scoop out the pulp & seeds. Sprinkle into each tomato a 1/2 tspn of vinegar. Break one egg into each tomato.

Place in lightly buttered ramekins and bake until the eggs are set to your liking.

Remove from the oven and sprinkle with salt and pepper and a small knob of butter.

_The low temperature is the secret of these, it gives the subtle flavours a chance to develop_

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that saying "How are you Keeping" I have never heard that before. I am into phrases like that and I will remember this and use it. thanks, kid joe p
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nana J, what beautiful pictures! I love night photos, and these are great!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Siouxann! I had a private joke as I was growing up, that I was a genuine 'lunatic' i.e., when the moon was full, seldom slept. Will be keeping an eye open to see if we get a good sunrise -like colourful! I guess you have been busy at work again, have not noticed you post much this week! How are you keeping?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is probably a New Zild expression, having lived here since 9 3/4 's I use a lot!
Click to expand...

Think it goes back to your Scottish roots, nana J. We certainly say that over here.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> What the grandsons did all morning. I think they watched every race at least three times.


Great stuff! Get 'em young, that's my motto!

We trundled two televisions into the dining room and the table was littered with tablets for the timing screens. We're really looking forward to tomorrow's races, an afternoon of non-stop action!

Dave


----------



## Joe P

Off and On all day I watched KLRN our educational channel here in San Antonio and that is my Saturday deal as it starts at 9 a.m. and goes all day with sewing, cooking of all kinds and I love it oh wood working, house renovations the list goes on and on. I have t.v.'s on everywhere so when I do laundry, fold or put things away I am in contact. I even have a little t.v. in the kitchen next to the stove. How bad is that? But it keeps me company.


----------



## 5mmdpns

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that saying "How are you Keeping" I have never heard that before. I am into phrases like that and I will remember this and use it. thanks, kid joe p
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nana J, what beautiful pictures! I love night photos, and these are great!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Siouxann! I had a private joke as I was growing up, that I was a genuine 'lunatic' i.e., when the moon was full, seldom slept. Will be keeping an eye open to see if we get a good sunrise -like colourful! I guess you have been busy at work again, have not noticed you post much this week! How are you keeping?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is probably a New Zild expression, having lived here since 9 3/4 's I use a lot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think it goes back to your Scottish roots, nana J. We certainly say that over here.
Click to expand...

We have been saying that for ages too. I cant remember when it was not a standard greeting being used. Everyone seems to say it especially when you have not heard or talked or seen someone for a while. Sometimes I think we try to put out claims to words and customs that are really not there. They happen because we are human and humans are really not essentially different in how they feel and think no matter where they live in this world.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the grandsons did all morning. I think they watched every race at least three times.
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff! Get 'em young, that's my motto!
> 
> We trundled two televisions into the dining room and the table was littered with tablets for the timing screens. We're really looking forward to tomorrow's races, an afternoon of non-stop action!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

My lap top has been taken over again. Tomorrow the everything will be running he as well. The television takes up the whole wall here.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that saying "How are you Keeping" I have never heard that before. I am into phrases like that and I will remember this and use it. thanks, kid joe p
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nana J, what beautiful pictures! I love night photos, and these are great!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Siouxann! I had a private joke as I was growing up, that I was a genuine 'lunatic' i.e., when the moon was full, seldom slept. Will be keeping an eye open to see if we get a good sunrise -like colourful! I guess you have been busy at work again, have not noticed you post much this week! How are you keeping?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is probably a New Zild expression, having lived here since 9 3/4 's I use a lot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think it goes back to your Scottish roots, nana J. We certainly say that over here.
Click to expand...

Ah!! Have you come across the verb 'to skite', we encountered it years ago in the Hawkes Bay, think it may be Scottish, here it is used to mean 'to boast', although admitedly I seem to be the only person using it around here!!??


----------



## FireballDave

Here's a useful tip...

Not being interested in kickball and it being _FA Cup Final Day_, I decided to go shopping after the _MotoGP_. A few of the lads wanted to watch the match, sad mis-guided individuals that they are, the rest thought it would be more fun to accompany me. This is always a good afternoon to go shopping, the kickball means stores are usually deserted, I don't do crowds.

I have finally lost patience with my smartphone, or _smugphone_ as I call it, so-named because I could hear it sniggering at my inability to work the wretched thing! So to-day was the day to buy a new, simpler mobile phone, one I could get along with.

Now for my advice, do not, I repeat *DO NOT* take half a dozen tech-savvy teenage boys with you when you go to buy technology, that way madness lies! They descend into a cacophany of tech-speak and all have equally valid and equally incomprehensible views on every device in the shop!

Well I have a new phone, I'm sure it has more capabilities than I'll ever need in this life, or the next. I've given the device to the boys, their job is to make it work by the time I get up tomorrow. I expect a fully-functioning phone with easy-to-understand operating instructions by breakfast, otherwise their cook is going on strike!

I'm merely _Bewildered of London_, I think I overheard the shop assistant booking an emergency appointment with his therapist!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the grandsons did all morning. I think they watched every race at least three times.
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff! Get 'em young, that's my motto!
> 
> We trundled two televisions into the dining room and the table was littered with tablets for the timing screens. We're really looking forward to tomorrow's races, an afternoon of non-stop action!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My lap top has been taken over again. Tomorrow the everything will be running he as well. The television takes up the whole wall here.
Click to expand...

sounds like a genuine 'home theatre' hope they are all enjoying them selves. I know they will have full tummies at your place, and that always helps.
Have the other sows farrowed yet? trust Derp to wake you up!!!...


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> Here's a useful tip...
> 
> Not being interested in kickball and it being _FA Cup Final Day_, I decided to go shopping after the _MotoGP_. A few of the lads wanted to watch the match, sad mis-guided individuals that they are, the rest thought it would be more fun to accompany me. This is always a good afternoon to go shopping, the kickball means stores are usually deserted, I don't do crowds.
> 
> I have finally lost patience with my smartphone, or _smugphone_ as I call it, so-named because I could hear it sniggering at my inability to work the wretched thing! So to-day was the day to buy a new, simpler mobile phone, one I could get along with.
> 
> Now for my advice, do not, I repeat *DO NOT* take half a dozen tech-savvy teenage boys with you when you go to buy technology, that way madness lies! They descend into a cacophany of tech-speak and all have equally valid and equally incomprehensible views on every device in the shop!
> 
> Well I have a new phone, I'm sure it has more capabilities than I'll ever need in this life, or the next. I've given the device to the boys, their job is to make it work by the time I get up tomorrow. I expect a fully-functioning phone with easy-to-understand operating instructions by breakfast, otherwise their cook is going on strike!
> 
> I'm merely _Bewildered of London_, I think I overheard the shop assistant booking an emergency appointment with his therapist!
> 
> Dave


thank you Dave for that laugh, thank you for sharing that!


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Here's a useful tip...
> 
> Not being interested in kickball and it being _FA Cup Final Day_, I decided to go shopping after the _MotoGP_. A few of the lads wanted to watch the match, sad mis-guided individuals that they are, the rest thought it would be more fun to accompany me. This is always a good afternoon to go shopping, the kickball means stores are usually deserted, I don't do crowds.
> 
> I have finally lost patience with my smartphone, or _smugphone_ as I call it, so-named because I could hear it sniggering at my inability to work the wretched thing! So to-day was the day to buy a new, simpler mobile phone, one I could get along with.
> 
> Now for my advice, do not, I repeat *DO NOT* take half a dozen tech-savvy teenage boys with you when you go to buy technology, that way madness lies! They descend into a cacophany of tech-speak and all have equally valid and equally incomprehensible views on every device in the shop!
> 
> Well I have a new phone, I'm sure it has more capabilities than I'll ever need in this life, or the next. I've given the device to the boys, their job is to make it work by the time I get up tomorrow. I expect a fully-functioning phone with easy-to-understand operating instructions by breakfast, otherwise their cook is going on strike!
> 
> I'm merely _Bewildered of London_, I think I overheard the shop assistant booking an emergency appointment with his therapist!
> 
> Dave


Sounds like a day shopping with my brother and oldest son. They all tell me what I want to buy and why. Last time I told them what I wanted the computer to do and let them do the rest.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the grandsons did all morning. I think they watched every race at least three times.
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff! Get 'em young, that's my motto!
> 
> We trundled two televisions into the dining room and the table was littered with tablets for the timing screens. We're really looking forward to tomorrow's races, an afternoon of non-stop action!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My lap top has been taken over again. Tomorrow the everything will be running he as well. The television takes up the whole wall here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds like a genuine 'home theatre' hope they are all enjoying them selves. I know they will have full tummies at your place, and that always helps.
> Have the other sows farrowed yet? trust Derp to wake you up!!!...
Click to expand...

It is pretty close. They had loads of fun, ate everything in sight then raided the cupboard.
Not yet, I expect in the next couple weeks.


----------



## NanaCaren

Chris and Chrissy off to the jr prom. He was as nervous tonight as the first time he met us.


----------



## Joe P

oh they are beautiful, how glorious for you and I admire you to care to send us the picture so we can share your happiness. Thanks, kid. love joe p


----------



## mjs

NanaCaren said:


> Chris and Chrissy off to the jr prom. He was as nervous tonight as the first time he met us.


What a gorgeous (and suitable) dress.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Sounds like a day shopping with my brother and oldest son. They all tell me what I want to buy and why. Last time I told them what I wanted the computer to do and let them do the rest.


Entertaining though it was, I did wonder whether my presence was necessary. The battery has been charged and there is much lively discussion as to what services I need. It's highly entertaining watching them in action, I'm intrigued as to what they'll decide to install.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Chris and Chrissy off to the jr prom. He was as nervous tonight as the first time he met us.


They look really good, I hope they have a wonderful time.

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts

:XD: :roll: :lol:  Dave-You're so funny!!!! Would have loved to have been there and saw the site!!


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: :roll: Nana Caren--They are such a beautiful couple and I love that dress. I take it this is your GD, right? You should be proud! She looks like a natural beauty.


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> :XD: :roll: :lol:  Dave-You're so funny!!!! Would have loved to have been there and saw the site!!


It was hilarious, every phone was examined and commented on, at least twice. Endless sage deliberations and much chin-rubbing, teens are great value!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Joe P said:


> oh they are beautiful, how glorious for you and I admire you to care to send us the picture so we can share your happiness. Thanks, kid. love joe p


I am very proud of her, she said I could post the picture. Usually she doesn't like me to.


----------



## NanaCaren

mjs said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris and Chrissy off to the jr prom. He was as nervous tonight as the first time he met us.
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous (and suitable) dress.
Click to expand...

After trying too many dresses she picked this one. I wish I could have gotten her wear a shawl.


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that saying "How are you Keeping" I have never heard that before. I am into phrases like that and I will remember this and use it. thanks, kid joe p
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nana J, what beautiful pictures! I love night photos, and these are great!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Siouxann! I had a private joke as I was growing up, that I was a genuine 'lunatic' i.e., when the moon was full, seldom slept. Will be keeping an eye open to see if we get a good sunrise -like colourful! I guess you have been busy at work again, have not noticed you post much this week! How are you keeping?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is probably a New Zild expression, having lived here since 9 3/4 's I use a lot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think it goes back to your Scottish roots, nana J. We certainly say that over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah!! Have you come across the verb 'to skite', we encountered it years ago in the Hawkes Bay, think it may be Scottish, here it is used to mean 'to boast', although admitedly I seem to be the only person using it around here!!??
Click to expand...

I had not heard of skite before so I had to look it up. In Scotland it means one thing:
skite1 Scot
vb
1. (intr) to slide or slip, as on ice
2. (tr) to strike with a sharp or glancing blow
n
1. an instance of sliding or slipping
2. a sharp or glancing blow
(Miscellaneous Technologies / Brewing)
on the (or a) skite Scot, Irish on a drinking spree

But it does take on a different meaning in Australia and New Zealand, which can mean a boastful bragging person there.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a day shopping with my brother and oldest son. They all tell me what I want to buy and why. Last time I told them what I wanted the computer to do and let them do the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> Entertaining though it was, I did wonder whether my presence was necessary. The battery has been charged and there is much lively discussion as to what services I need. It's highly entertaining watching them in action, I'm intrigued as to what they'll decide to install.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

It always makes me wonder what I'll end up with when the two of them get together. Then I end up having to call them.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris and Chrissy off to the jr prom. He was as nervous tonight as the first time he met us.
> 
> 
> 
> They look really good, I hope they have a wonderful time.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

He is taking her to dinner first. I'm sure they will have a wonderful time. I told Elishia that Chris cleans up rather nicely.


----------



## NanaCaren

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: :roll: Nana Caren--They are such a beautiful couple and I love that dress. I take it this is your GD, right? You should be proud! She looks like a natural beauty.


Thank you, they are cute together. This is my youngest daughter. I am very proud of her. Yes she is a natural beauty and, she knows it.


----------



## mjs

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that saying "How are you Keeping" I have never heard that before. I am into phrases like that and I will remember this and use it. thanks, kid joe p
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nana J, what beautiful pictures! I love night photos, and these are great!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Siouxann! I had a private joke as I was growing up, that I was a genuine 'lunatic' i.e., when the moon was full, seldom slept. Will be keeping an eye open to see if we get a good sunrise -like colourful! I guess you have been busy at work again, have not noticed you post much this week! How are you keeping?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is probably a New Zild expression, having lived here since 9 3/4 's I use a lot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think it goes back to your Scottish roots, nana J. We certainly say that over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah!! Have you come across the verb 'to skite', we encountered it years ago in the Hawkes Bay, think it may be Scottish, here it is used to mean 'to boast', although admitedly I seem to be the only person using it around here!!??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had not heard of skite before so I had to look it up. In Scotland it means one thing:
> skite1 Scot
> vb
> 1. (intr) to slide or slip, as on ice
> 2. (tr) to strike with a sharp or glancing blow
> n
> 1. an instance of sliding or slipping
> 2. a sharp or glancing blow
> (Miscellaneous Technologies / Brewing)
> on the (or a) skite Scot, Irish on a drinking spree
> 
> But it does take on a different meaning in Australia and New Zealand, which can mean a boastful bragging person there.
Click to expand...

I'm guessing blatherskite come in here.


----------



## 5mmdpns

The horse I'll Have Another just won the Kentucky Derby. When they all came around the last turn, up he came out of no where and beat Bodemeister who had the lead and inside track most of the race. Spectacular race.


----------



## mjs

I've got evernote, but I don't see how you can drag something there since that takes the screen and if you go to something you want to drag that takes up the screen.


----------



## 5mmdpns

"I'm guessing blatherskite come in here." mjs

*chuckles* yah, it does tie in there. It means jibberish, foolishness as in how a person talks.


----------



## pammie1234

NanaCaren said:


> Chris and Chrissy off to the jr prom. He was as nervous tonight as the first time he met us.


How sweet! They really look good. It brings back memories! We felt so grown-up in our fancy clothes. I'm so happy that you got to share in this once in a lifetime event!


----------



## Tessadele

myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful pic of the cavern, those rock formations are amazing!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> It's a definite must see, the tour through the caverns is amazing. DH and I would like to do the other tour that you have to wear helmets and use ropes to get through the more obscure caverns, I guess we should do that before we move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will choose just to look at your pics. Am claustrophobic- can't think of much worse than being in a cavern! BUT I love to look!
Click to expand...

I'll do the same. for the same reason. Tessa.


----------



## Silverowl

FireballDave said:


> Here's a useful tip...
> 
> Not being interested in kickball and it being _FA Cup Final Day_, I decided to go shopping after the _MotoGP_. A few of the lads wanted to watch the match, sad mis-guided individuals that they are, the rest thought it would be more fun to accompany me. This is always a good afternoon to go shopping, the kickball means stores are usually deserted, I don't do crowds.
> 
> I have finally lost patience with my smartphone, or _smugphone_ as I call it, so-named because I could hear it sniggering at my inability to work the wretched thing! So to-day was the day to buy a new, simpler mobile phone, one I could get along with.
> 
> Now for my advice, do not, I repeat *DO NOT* take half a dozen tech-savvy teenage boys with you when you go to buy technology, that way madness lies! They descend into a cacophany of tech-speak and all have equally valid and equally incomprehensible views on every device in the shop!
> 
> Well I have a new phone, I'm sure it has more capabilities than I'll ever need in this life, or the next. I've given the device to the boys, their job is to make it work by the time I get up tomorrow. I expect a fully-functioning phone with easy-to-understand operating instructions by breakfast, otherwise their cook is going on strike!
> 
> I'm merely _Bewildered of London_, I think I overheard the shop assistant booking an emergency appointment with his therapist!
> 
> Dave


Oh Dave thanks for giving me a laugh. I can just see tha poor assitant who must have been thinking it would be a quiet afternoon.


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris and Chrissy off to the jr prom. He was as nervous tonight as the first time he met us.
> 
> 
> 
> How sweet! They really look good. It brings back memories! We felt so grown-up in our fancy clothes. I'm so happy that you got to share in this once in a lifetime event!
Click to expand...

Thank you. It does bring back many memories.


----------



## pammie1234

I'm a little claustrophobic, but I still think I would like to explore a cave. I would want an experienced guide because it would really freak me out if I got lost!


----------



## FireballDave

Silverowl said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a useful tip...
> 
> Not being interested in kickball and it being _FA Cup Final Day_, I decided to go shopping after the _MotoGP_. A few of the lads wanted to watch the match, sad mis-guided individuals that they are, the rest thought it would be more fun to accompany me. This is always a good afternoon to go shopping, the kickball means stores are usually deserted, I don't do crowds.
> 
> I have finally lost patience with my smartphone, or _smugphone_ as I call it, so-named because I could hear it sniggering at my inability to work the wretched thing! So to-day was the day to buy a new, simpler mobile phone, one I could get along with.
> 
> Now for my advice, do not, I repeat *DO NOT* take half a dozen tech-savvy teenage boys with you when you go to buy technology, that way madness lies! They descend into a cacophany of tech-speak and all have equally valid and equally incomprehensible views on every device in the shop!
> 
> Well I have a new phone, I'm sure it has more capabilities than I'll ever need in this life, or the next. I've given the device to the boys, their job is to make it work by the time I get up tomorrow. I expect a fully-functioning phone with easy-to-understand operating instructions by breakfast, otherwise their cook is going on strike!
> 
> I'm merely _Bewildered of London_, I think I overheard the shop assistant booking an emergency appointment with his therapist!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Dave thanks for giving me a laugh. I can just see tha poor assitant who must have been thinking it would be a quiet afternoon.
Click to expand...

It certainly gave the lad something to do, his knowledge of the goods on display was tested to the limit.

But he didn't do so badly, besides selling me a new handset, he also sold the boys a variety of techie accessories on a day when he'd expected to be twiddling his thumbs.

The truly entertaining bit concernerned the phone cosies, all were analysed closely, this thoroughly bemused the poor assistant. A new design is needed, I'll have to come up with an update!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris and Chrissy off to the jr prom. He was as nervous tonight as the first time he met us.
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous (and suitable) dress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After trying too many dresses she picked this one. I wish I could have gotten her wear a shawl.
Click to expand...

She looks lovely, such great fabric she chose, it suits her perfectly.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris and Chrissy off to the jr prom. He was as nervous tonight as the first time he met us.
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous (and suitable) dress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After trying too many dresses she picked this one. I wish I could have gotten her wear a shawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looks lovely, such great fabric she chose, it suits her perfectly.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thank you. She has tried the dress on every day since we bought it.


----------



## LesleighAnne

wannabear said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplemamajj said:
> 
> 
> 
> May 4th is Star Wars day. May the fourth be with you.
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOHHH!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Just finished hanging out the first laundry of the season. I don't mind the washing and hanging, but I really dislike the folding and putting away.
> 
> Deescrafty, so sorry to hear about your brother. I wish you blessings and peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just remembered that growing up, we had to fold as we took the things off the line, and stack them up in the basket all in order. My mother _really_ likes things her way.
Click to expand...

That is how I like to take the washing off the line. When I take the basket upstairs all I have to do is put everything away. I also find the clothes do not crease as much and are easier to iron.


----------



## KatyNora

NanaCaren said:


> Chris and Chrissy off to the jr prom. He was as nervous tonight as the first time he met us.


How sweet!! Thank you for sharing. The picture makes me smile.


----------



## margewhaples

I am very busy sewing my heart back together. I heard a whimper at the door and as I have been for the last mo. I rushed and opened it to find a very skinny chihuahua whom I had named HOBO sitting outside. He walzed through the front door as if he just been out for a walk, marched over to his watering dish which I left where it was and looked up for his dish of food. I put one out of course and he demolished it.
So far has not vomited this time. He is so thin and again has old coat hanging on. But I am so delighted to have him back. He looked all over for his bed which I had put out in the garage. It is now back where it belongs. I need to go get food and toys and a collar for him. Couldn't have been a better time-right after pay day. I am so happy i don't know what to do with myself. Wherever he's been they
don't love or care for him as I do. My prayers have been answered. I had been very low this morning, overwhelmed with work and not able to accomplish anything. He smells of some disinfectant. So a bath is in order for him and me.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## NanaCaren

KatyNora said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris and Chrissy off to the jr prom. He was as nervous tonight as the first time he met us.
> 
> 
> 
> How sweet!! Thank you for sharing. The picture makes me smile.
Click to expand...

Thank you, and your welcome. She is the youngest of my girls and the most girly of all.


----------



## NanaCaren

margewhaples said:


> I am very busy sewing my heart back together. I heard a whimper at the door and as I have been for the last mo. I rushed and opened it to find a very skinny chihuahua whom I had named HOBO sitting outside. He walzed through the front door as if he just been out for a walk, marched over to his watering dish which I left where it was and looked up for his dish of food. I put one out of course and he demolished it.
> So far has not vomited this time. He is so thin and again has old coat hanging on. But I am so delighted to have him back. He looked all over for his bed which I had put out in the garage. It is now back where it belongs. I need to go get food and toys and a collar for him. Couldn't have been a better time-right after pay day. I am so happy i don't know what to do with myself. Wherever he's been they
> don't love or care for him as I do. My prayers have been answered. I had been very low this morning, overwhelmed with work and not able to accomplish anything. He smells of some disinfectant. So a bath is in order for him and me.
> Marlark Marge.


I am so very happy for you. Glad that Hobo has at last come home to you.


----------



## Southern Gal

deescrafty said:


> Hello everyone. Dave the pancakes sound good, will have to try them. This has been such a hard week. My dear brother and friend passed away Sunday from a massive aneurysm. As his decision maker I had to make the decision to let him go. As an organ donor I also had to assist with that process for him, which made for a very devasfating two days. He was able to save four lives. His whole life was just devoted to helping others; the last few years he has helped my mother raise our four nephews, which she adopted, and as my mother's helper as her memory has sfarted to slip. I miss him so.


i am so sad for you, my heart breaks for you right now. several yrs ago, i lost a best friend of 40 yrs, there was 4 of us from school and we always joked about aging and it still after all this time, blows me away, that she just slipped away. it gets easier, but not for a long long time, i remember all the good times and we still get together for our girls day out and talk about stuff including her. but its still a big hole. prayers for your family.


----------



## Grandmapaula

margewhaples said:


> I am very busy sewing my heart back together. I heard a whimper at the door and as I have been for the last mo. I rushed and opened it to find a very skinny chihuahua whom I had named HOBO sitting outside. He walzed through the front door as if he just been out for a walk, marched over to his watering dish which I left where it was and looked up for his dish of food. I put one out of course and he demolished it.
> So far has not vomited this time. He is so thin and again has old coat hanging on. But I am so delighted to have him back. He looked all over for his bed which I had put out in the garage. It is now back where it belongs. I need to go get food and toys and a collar for him. Couldn't have been a better time-right after pay day. I am so happy i don't know what to do with myself. Wherever he's been they
> don't love or care for him as I do. My prayers have been answered. I had been very low this morning, overwhelmed with work and not able to accomplish anything. He smells of some disinfectant. So a bath is in order for him and me.
> Marlark Marge.


Marge, so happy for you!! When I read this I got tears in my eyes, we all know how much you missed him. Prayers ARE answered. Paula


----------



## pammie1234

margewhaples said:


> I am very busy sewing my heart back together. I heard a whimper at the door and as I have been for the last mo. I rushed and opened it to find a very skinny chihuahua whom I had named HOBO sitting outside. He walzed through the front door as if he just been out for a walk, marched over to his watering dish which I left where it was and looked up for his dish of food. I put one out of course and he demolished it.
> So far has not vomited this time. He is so thin and again has old coat hanging on. But I am so delighted to have him back. He looked all over for his bed which I had put out in the garage. It is now back where it belongs. I need to go get food and toys and a collar for him. Couldn't have been a better time-right after pay day. I am so happy i don't know what to do with myself. Wherever he's been they
> don't love or care for him as I do. My prayers have been answered. I had been very low this morning, overwhelmed with work and not able to accomplish anything. He smells of some disinfectant. So a bath is in order for him and me.
> Marlark Marge.


I am crying I'm so happy for you! I am so glad that Hobo found his way back to your loving home. Give Hobo loves from me and my dogs, Bailey, Fancy, and Daisy. I cannot imagine what I would do without them. I just can't express how happy I am for you!


----------



## dandylion

Gosh, I wonder where he has been?? Very glad he is back and feels at home. I hope he stays. dandy/sue



NanaCaren said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very busy sewing my heart back together. I heard a whimper at the door and as I have been for the last mo. I rushed and opened it to find a very skinny chihuahua whom I had named HOBO sitting outside. He walzed through the front door as if he just been out for a walk, marched over to his watering dish which I left where it was and looked up for his dish of food. I put one out of course and he demolished it.
> So far has not vomited this time. He is so thin and again has old coat hanging on. But I am so delighted to have him back. He looked all over for his bed which I had put out in the garage. It is now back where it belongs. I need to go get food and toys and a collar for him. Couldn't have been a better time-right after pay day. I am so happy i don't know what to do with myself. Wherever he's been they
> don't love or care for him as I do. My prayers have been answered. I had been very low this morning, overwhelmed with work and not able to accomplish anything. He smells of some disinfectant. So a bath is in order for him and me.
> Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so very happy for you. Glad that Hobo has at last come home to you.
Click to expand...


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :-D Marlark Marge--I am so happy for you. Give HOBO a big hug and kiss for me. I hope he knows now not to leave again. Poor thing. How could anyone mistreat such a small animal. Thrilled he is back. Hope your day is brighter and filled with love.


----------



## pammie1234

When I told my DD, she said to tell you not to let him outside without a leash or a fence so he can't run off again! Hopefully he has learned his lesson. He knows where his home is!


----------



## Southern Gal

budasha said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi everyone, still no word from martin,huh? they may have put him in hosp and running tests, guess we will wait and see.
> after cleaning the church, we were going to do the wally world thing, but talked ourselves outof it. too hot.
> i fixed us some chicken strips rolled in instant pot. i sprayed the George Forman grill with Pam and gave them another good shot of spray later and they crisp up very well, some pot. corn, english peas and i am done. did i mention i really hate cooking?
> we could really use a rain, but i guess when its our time we will have showers, until then i water my tomatoes and squash, i garden in huge flower pots. talk with you all later, and i will be checking back.
> 
> 
> 
> Instant "pot"!!!
Click to expand...

 :lol: instant potatoes, sorry, i get used to my girlfriends and my short hand on e mails, i just figure everyone gets it.


----------



## margewhaples

Thanx to all for your care and love. You know that my thoughts really never left HOBO long and I wondered where he was, whom he was with and if he was all right. It was sort of an unfinished story. Now he is with me and I am so happy, I don't know what to do. I am hoping that we will not have to repeat all the measures that I went to last time, but if needed I will. Yes Jehovah knew we needed each other and somehow brought him back. Signing off for now and will catch up with all of you later.


----------



## Needleme

NanaCaren said:


> Chris and Chrissy off to the jr prom. He was as nervous tonight as the first time he met us.


So sweet! Precious memories!


----------



## Silverowl

margewhaples said:


> I am very busy sewing my heart back together. I heard a whimper at the door and as I have been for the last mo. I rushed and opened it to find a very skinny chihuahua whom I had named HOBO sitting outside. He walzed through the front door as if he just been out for a walk, marched over to his watering dish which I left where it was and looked up for his dish of food. I put one out of course and he demolished it.
> So far has not vomited this time. He is so thin and again has old coat hanging on. But I am so delighted to have him back. He looked all over for his bed which I had put out in the garage. It is now back where it belongs. I need to go get food and toys and a collar for him. Couldn't have been a better time-right after pay day. I am so happy i don't know what to do with myself. Wherever he's been they
> don't love or care for him as I do. My prayers have been answered. I had been very low this morning, overwhelmed with work and not able to accomplish anything. He smells of some disinfectant. So a bath is in order for him and me.
> Marlark Marge.


I am so pleased he found his way back to what he obviously thinks is home now.


----------



## KatyNora

Hello, Marge. I just sat down to catch up with the TP and your post was the first one I saw. What a wonderful thing that Hobo has come back to you! I do hope he'll recover from his "adventure" more quickly this time - and not have any further ones!


----------



## Pocahontas

Just have to tell ya'll about the most beautiful wedding I went to this afternoon. It was held at the bride's mom's home which is reminiscent of a southern plantation, white columns and all. Everything was beautiful - held out in the garden. The attendants wore lovely cocktail length dresses in colors called 'apple slice' and 'clover' - the prettiest hues of green, and the groomsmen wore cream colored suits with pale green vests and ties. Sooo typically southern. The reception was covered with a huge tent and the buffet was lavish. Sorry to go on about it, but it was so like a fairy tale.


----------



## Southern Gal

what a way to end, hobo is home and all is well. so glad for you marge. 
i send prayers up for those who have lost family, and for those of you who are care takers. 
marianne, how is your mom doing?


----------



## mjs

margewhaples said:


> Thanx to all for your care and love. You know that my thoughts really never left HOBO long and I wondered where he was, whom he was with and if he was all right. It was sort of an unfinished story. Now he is with me and I am so happy, I don't know what to do. I am hoping that we will not have to repeat all the measures that I went to last time, but if needed I will. Yes Jehovah knew we needed each other and somehow brought him back. Signing off for now and will catch up with all of you later.


Maybe someone took him and he escaped and found his way back.


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Southern Gal: Thanks for your prayers and thoughts. As hard as it maybe sometimes, I am glad I have the knowledge, strength, and Joy to take care of my DH. 

I have been wondering how Marianne818 is doing. Haven't heard from here at all this weekend. I hope her mom is ok.

Sure wish we could get a word about Martin. Did not sound good last post he made.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren, love the prom picture. 
Marge, so relieved that Hobo's home, I've been worrying about him and I know how much you missed him. 
Dave, well, you definitely had an entertaining afternoon. lol
All the formations are along the main part of the cavern tour, I should have taken notes as we went along. I took those pictures about 4 yrs ago when we went. The guides are very knowledgeable, and tell you all about all the formations as you go. We are probably going to go again before we move so I'll make sure to take more pictures.


----------



## Poledra65

mjs said:


> I've got evernote, but I don't see how you can drag something there since that takes the screen and if you go to something you want to drag that takes up the screen.


 I just highlight what I want to save to eversave and then right click and it will give the option of saving the selection (highlighted item) or the URL (whole page)

Hope that helps.


----------



## siouxann

So happy for you, Marge! I know how much you missed him. You might want to get him a leash or a tie-out so he doesn't go roaming again.


----------



## Joe P

Lost ones home are a blessing. Hang on to him. joe p


----------



## nickerina

Deescrafty, I am sorry to hear about your brother. I lost my sister to a brain aneurysm. It was so tough because she lingered on for 4 months. Time has not lessened the amount I miss her.
I haven't read all the way through these posts.
I actually came on to vent some frustration! I had nearly finished a sweater for my grandson when I discovered I had goofed on the sleeves and had to frog both of them! I knit them both at the same time so of course both were wrong. 
Thanks for letting me vent! Back to reading!


----------



## 5mmdpns

margewhaples said:


> I am very busy sewing my heart back together. I heard a whimper at the door and as I have been for the last mo. I rushed and opened it to find a very skinny chihuahua whom I had named HOBO sitting outside. He walzed through the front door as if he just been out for a walk, marched over to his watering dish which I left where it was and looked up for his dish of food. I put one out of course and he demolished it.
> So far has not vomited this time. He is so thin and again has old coat hanging on. But I am so delighted to have him back. He looked all over for his bed which I had put out in the garage. It is now back where it belongs. I need to go get food and toys and a collar for him. Couldn't have been a better time-right after pay day. I am so happy i don't know what to do with myself. Wherever he's been they
> don't love or care for him as I do. My prayers have been answered. I had been very low this morning, overwhelmed with work and not able to accomplish anything. He smells of some disinfectant. So a bath is in order for him and me.
> Marlark Marge.


You have brought tears to my eyes! Thank you for sharing Hobo with us right from the very beginning. Perhaps he will be kept on a leash so he does not go off again. I am thrilled for the both of you! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT

NanaCaren said:


> Chris and Chrissy off to the jr prom. He was as nervous tonight as the first time he met us.


What a cute couple, Caren. I noticed that his tie matched her gown!


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Nickerina--Hey-down there in Sweet Carolina. My youngest son who is retired from the US Marines has been an avid GAMECOCK fan ever since Jr. High School. He even had a GAMECOCK tattoo put over his heart!! My daughter lives in North Augusta, SC. I did for many years, so I'm familiar with Conway being close to Columbia, SC. My name is Carol, so I love the song Neil Diamond sung-"Sweet Caroline". Bye Ya'll!! Sorry about having to frog sleeves. Did that some myself. Right now can't knit or crochet due to a pinch nerve in my left elbow. Come on back to TP more often, we have a blast!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Southern Gal: Thanks for your prayers and thoughts. As hard as it maybe sometimes, I am glad I have the knowledge, strength, and Joy to take care of my DH.
> 
> I have been wondering how Marianne818 is doing. Haven't heard from here at all this weekend. I hope her mom is ok.
> 
> Sure wish we could get a word about Martin. Did not sound good last post he made.


Yes, and Maelinde has been gone for such a long long time. I do hope her neck and back are healing. So many thoughts and well wishes are being sent out that just as Hobo has returned, they will too.


----------



## 5mmdpns

mjs said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx to all for your care and love. You know that my thoughts really never left HOBO long and I wondered where he was, whom he was with and if he was all right. It was sort of an unfinished story. Now he is with me and I am so happy, I don't know what to do. I am hoping that we will not have to repeat all the measures that I went to last time, but if needed I will. Yes Jehovah knew we needed each other and somehow brought him back. Signing off for now and will catch up with all of you later.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someone took him and he escaped and found his way back.
Click to expand...

It is a real possibility. My sister had several cats. One was stolen from her and whisked away. The cat did make his way back home to her after weeks of being away. She took him to the vet right away as his feet were raw and bleeding. The vet told her he had escaped from where ever he had been taken and had found his way home. He had walked for weeks on pavement to have his feet in that condition by the time he got home. He stuck like glue to my sister's side ever after that. He lived about 16 years before his final steps to his forever after life.


----------



## iamsam

marlock marge - i am very happy for you - the next time you put him out maybe you should leash him and go with him so he doesn't run away again. i know he is glad to see you.

sam



margewhaples said:


> I am very busy sewing my heart back together. I heard a whimper at the door and as I have been for the last mo. I rushed and opened it to find a very skinny chihuahua whom I had named HOBO sitting outside. He walzed through the front door as if he just been out for a walk, marched over to his watering dish which I left where it was and looked up for his dish of food. I put one out of course and he demolished it.
> So far has not vomited this time. He is so thin and again has old coat hanging on. But I am so delighted to have him back. He looked all over for his bed which I had put out in the garage. It is now back where it belongs. I need to go get food and toys and a collar for him. Couldn't have been a better time-right after pay day. I am so happy i don't know what to do with myself. Wherever he's been they
> don't love or care for him as I do. My prayers have been answered. I had been very low this morning, overwhelmed with work and not able to accomplish anything. He smells of some disinfectant. So a bath is in order for him and me.
> Marlark Marge.


----------



## LesleighAnne

margewhaples said:


> I am very busy sewing my heart back together. I heard a whimper at the door and as I have been for the last mo. I rushed and opened it to find a very skinny chihuahua whom I had named HOBO sitting outside. He walzed through the front door as if he just been out for a walk, marched over to his watering dish which I left where it was and looked up for his dish of food. I put one out of course and he demolished it.
> So far has not vomited this time. He is so thin and again has old coat hanging on. But I am so delighted to have him back. He looked all over for his bed which I had put out in the garage. It is now back where it belongs. I need to go get food and toys and a collar for him. Couldn't have been a better time-right after pay day. I am so happy i don't know what to do with myself. Wherever he's been they
> don't love or care for him as I do. My prayers have been answered. I had been very low this morning, overwhelmed with work and not able to accomplish anything. He smells of some disinfectant. So a bath is in order for him and me.
> Marlark Marge.


Marlark Marge this is such wonderful news. He must have found out the grass is not greener on the other side. I hope you gave Hobo a good talking to in between lots of hugs. He had us so worried.


----------



## Pontuf

Hi All WOW last week's Tea Party ran over 80 pages!!! BOY! do we have a lot to talk about. Dave, some really good recipes this week as always. Can't wait to try a few. Thanks. Haven't read the first 20 pages yet but will catch up later. Did everyone see the Kentucky Derby today??? What a great race and a beautiful horse. 
I made chili this morning as well as a cheesecake. Both from scratch and at the request of my DH. No critters in the yard today because of 4 Harris Hawks. They just sat on the roof and the fence for a couple hours but didn't see them catch a thing. I can always tell when they are around. Not a rabbit or squirrel or lizard will come out. Once I saw one catch a rattlesnake and fly away with it. That was just the best!!


----------



## LesleighAnne

FireballDave said:


> Here's a useful tip...
> 
> Not being interested in kickball and it being _FA Cup Final Day_, I decided to go shopping after the _MotoGP_. A few of the lads wanted to watch the match, sad mis-guided individuals that they are, the rest thought it would be more fun to accompany me. This is always a good afternoon to go shopping, the kickball means stores are usually deserted, I don't do crowds.
> 
> I have finally lost patience with my smartphone, or _smugphone_ as I call it, so-named because I could hear it sniggering at my inability to work the wretched thing! So to-day was the day to buy a new, simpler mobile phone, one I could get along with.
> 
> Now for my advice, do not, I repeat *DO NOT* take half a dozen tech-savvy teenage boys with you when you go to buy technology, that way madness lies! They descend into a cacophany of tech-speak and all have equally valid and equally incomprehensible views on every device in the shop!
> 
> Well I have a new phone, I'm sure it has more capabilities than I'll ever need in this life, or the next. I've given the device to the boys, their job is to make it work by the time I get up tomorrow. I expect a fully-functioning phone with easy-to-understand operating instructions by breakfast, otherwise their cook is going on strike!
> 
> I'm merely _Bewildered of London_, I think I overheard the shop assistant booking an emergency appointment with his therapist!
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave

My DH took a lot of convincing to get an Iphone. He went into a new 24 month plan and the phone had a touch screen. No, not interested. He kept using his old style phone until it died and he had to use the new one. Two months later his plan expired and the kids he works with convinced him he needed a the latest Iphone. He is rapt in all the apps he can get the satnav, compass and and and. I on the other hand have a prepaid phone that the company refers to as the backpackers special. It cost $60.00 and comes with a cardboard sim that expires in 12 months. I am using the sim from my previous phone.

The funny thing is that my backpackers special comes with a flashlight. DH had to buy an app to have a flashlight. Granted his is a bit more fancier as it has three light settings.


----------



## 5mmdpns

I am not seeing the super moon tonight -- the clouds are so thick that nothing shows through. I remember last year when there was a super moon, I could reach out and touch it! It was like a huge orange, ripe and ready to eat!! It was really beautiful.
Marge, when you are done hugging and cuddling the Hobo, you must start over again with all of our hugs and cuddles. Please explain to him that he is not to go with strangers anywhere and to stay home with you!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pontuf, I did watch the last part of the derby! It was exciting to watch a Canadian horse win. He was nothing fancy to look at but he did surely run for the win after the last turn he just came right on past the others!


----------



## pammie1234

Great picture of the hawk. We have had one in our neighborhood, but I only saw it once. I don't know if it has moved on or not.

I love my Iphone. The bad thing is that now that is all I want.

My basketball team lost. They did play well, and almost pulled it off. They are now out of the playoffs. I will still watch, and I still love my Mavericks. They will do better next year! My baseball team did win in 11 innings.

I think I have so many projects that I want to do that I'm having trouble deciding what to start! I finally decided to start a scarf for my DD's friend. It has to be finished by the 20th.


----------



## nickerina

5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf, I did watch the last part of the derby! It was exciting to watch a Canadian horse win. He was nothing fancy to look at but he did surely run for the win after the last turn he just came right on past the others!


It was a Kentucky horse that won the Derby. The jockey came from Mexico through Canada then CA. The horse was bred and raised in Ky. That is you can believe the announcers!


----------



## Lurker 2

margewhaples said:


> I am very busy sewing my heart back together. I heard a whimper at the door and as I have been for the last mo. I rushed and opened it to find a very skinny chihuahua whom I had named HOBO sitting outside. He walzed through the front door as if he just been out for a walk, marched over to his watering dish which I left where it was and looked up for his dish of food. I put one out of course and he demolished it.
> So far has not vomited this time. He is so thin and again has old coat hanging on. But I am so delighted to have him back. He looked all over for his bed which I had put out in the garage. It is now back where it belongs. I need to go get food and toys and a collar for him. Couldn't have been a better time-right after pay day. I am so happy i don't know what to do with myself. Wherever he's been they
> don't love or care for him as I do. My prayers have been answered. I had been very low this morning, overwhelmed with work and not able to accomplish anything. He smells of some disinfectant. So a bath is in order for him and me.
> Marlark Marge.


So happy for you Marge! you better instruct him better on how to come home, next time he wants to wander!


----------



## nickerina

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Nickerina--Hey-down there in Sweet Carolina. My youngest son who is retired from the US Marines has been an avid GAMECOCK fan ever since Jr. High School. He even had a GAMECOCK tattoo put over his heart!! My daughter lives in North Augusta, SC. I did for many years, so I'm familiar with Conway being close to Columbia, SC. My name is Carol, so I love the song Neil Diamond sung-"Sweet Caroline". Bye Ya'll!! Sorry about having to frog sleeves. Did that some myself. Right now can't knit or crochet due to a pinch nerve in my left elbow. Come on back to TP more often, we have a blast!!


So sorry about your pinched nerve. Painful!! We are actually about 20 miles from Myrtle Beach. 28 miles to our house! Can you believe that we moved to this area to be near the ocean and I doubt we get there twice a year. Can't get my husband out of town. Right now we have vehicle problems but even when we had the reliable transport I couldn't get him to the ocean. Not sure why. When we lived in RI we were at the ocean or bay every weekend and in between too.
I spend a lot of time on TP not always on the tea party. Although I read a lot of it every weekend.


----------



## wannabear

I have been off the computer all day, which is very unusual for me. I like to keep up with the tea party especially on weekends. Now I've done another thing I usually don't, which is jumping over to the end without reading the last ten pages or so. I'm just excited because we finally got the converter box so the TV can pick up the HD signals, and I am sitting here and honest to goodness watching The Creature From the Black Lagoon! And the creature just burst into flames and went over the side of the boat! This is like the good old days, when I would stay up late on the weekend and watch horror movies. No going to bed early tonight.


----------



## LesleighAnne

nickerina said:


> We are actually about 20 miles from Myrtle Beach. 28 miles to our house! Can you believe that we moved to this area to be near the ocean and I doubt we get there twice a year. Can't get my husband out of town. Right now we have vehicle problems but even when we had the reliable transport I couldn't get him to the ocean. Not sure why. When we lived in RI we were at the ocean or bay every weekend and in between too.
> I spend a lot of time on TP not always on the tea party. Although I read a lot of it every weekend.


I think it has to do with accessibility. I lived next door to an antique shop for over 10 years and only after I moved did I visit. Everytime I thought "I must go in and have a look" I rethought "maybe tomorrow. It will be there". All the time I lived there I would travel to other antique and second hand shops.

LesleighAnne


----------



## Joe P

the moon is brighter but not bigger at this time around 10
30 p.m. Saturday night Cinco de Mayo joe p


----------



## LesleighAnne

wannabear said:


> I have been off the computer all day, which is very unusual for me. I like to keep up with the tea party especially on weekends. Now I've done another thing I usually don't, which is jumping over to the end without reading the last ten pages or so. I'm just excited because we finally got the converter box so the TV can pick up the HD signals, and I am sitting here and honest to goodness watching The Creature From the Black Lagoon! And the creature just burst into flames and went over the side of the boat! This is like the good old days, when I would stay up late on the weekend and watch horror movies. No going to bed early tonight.


Yes yes wannabear

I loved all those horror movies. They had so many on TV when I was a child and I had to watch them all. Dad used to stay up and watch with me and I would all wide eyed and excited and Dad would be gripping the arms of the chair. One of my favourites was Thrice Told Tales.

LesleighAnne


----------



## Ezenby

Dave...in my minds eye can just see you in the store with the gang of Lads. Wish you had some pictures to post of the shopping trip. The store clerk deserves a salute. It is not just the food you provide the lads....its the interaction and respect. You will have wonderful memories.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Pochantos-- Sounds absolutely gorgious. I have seen some real southern type weddings, and they are breath taking.The colors sound very serene and peaceful. What part of Alabama (ROLL TIDE) was it held in? I am originally from Fultondale, which is north of Birmingham straight up I-65, Most all my relatives still live in that area. I was born in Huntsville, Ala. glad you got to see the wedding.


----------



## carol's gifts

5mmdpns--We can't see the moon here either. It has been cool and overcast all day. I have waited al week to see it, so I'm hoping my GD can get a picture of it over the ocean in Florida. Talked to them earlier, and they were going to go walk on the beach (the family) to try and see it. Now the wind has picked up-but over here at their house they always get a lot of wind, plus it sits on an open corner lot.


----------



## Pontuf

I LOVE my iPhone AND my iPad ! I really do not know how I survived before! But I still need my PC and laptop to do a lot of things that my iPad can't. But you just cannot beat the iPad when traveling. My DH has the Droid and just cannot get the hang of it.


----------



## carol's gifts

:-( Nickerina--Sorry my compass must have been stuck!!! I have been to Myrtle Beach twice. It's a bit busy for me;I prefer Top Sail Island in NC or Huntington Island close to Hilton Head, SC. I am the same way as you-I always wanted to live close to the beach, but I figured I would hav to work and could not get to the beach, unless I became a Beach Bum--on second thought, that might not be half bad!!! Of course they have a lot of fabulous shows in Myrtle Beach. Enjoy it when you can get there.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Joe P. Thanks for the picture of the moon. The one Myfanwy had from last night seem to be bigger and brighter. Too overcast to see it here. Ya have a good clear sky!! Nice picture anyway.


----------



## daralene

FireballDave said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave--Sad!! Ruler of Germany during that time was a tyrant to say the least!! I enjoy reading about all the delicious dishes you make. Fred and I both are very bland eaters so I don't try your receipes. I do intend to make the pancakes, and go back in my file to the Russian tomato dish. Did I say that right??
> 
> 
> 
> It was an age of tyrants and despots, hopefully those days will not return.
> 
> I use herbs far more than spices for flavouring, I prefer softer flavours myself. I sometimes have to make two versions of dishes, _The Lad_ is addicted to chilli powder, I think he'd put it on his cornflakes!
> 
> _Russian Helmets_ are a great breakfast dish, for anyone who missed this very simple receipt when I first posted it in January:
> 
> *Russian Helmets*
> _Preheat oven to 325degF/160degC/Regulo3_
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 4 eggs
> 4 medium-sized tomatoes
> 2 tsp red wine vinegar
> 2 tbs butter
> Salt and Pepper
> 
> *Method:*
> Cut the the top off each tomato and scoop out the pulp & seeds. Sprinkle into each tomato a 1/2 tspn of vinegar. Break one egg into each tomato.
> 
> Place in lightly buttered ramekins and bake until the eggs are set to your liking.
> 
> Remove from the oven and sprinkle with salt and pepper and a small knob of butter.
> 
> _The low temperature is the secret of these, it gives the subtle flavours a chance to develop_
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave
Click to expand...

Recipe sounds fabulous!!


----------



## Joe P

well kids maybe they are closer down there so the moon is closer. he he. I am off to bed y'all I am bushed. Take care and I will be with y'all tomorrow. joe p


----------



## darowil

Joe P said:


> I am so happy that I leaned how to put pictures on the party. I am going to try with the table cloth and the afghan on here just to see if it works again, I don't want to forget how to do it. Sorry for you to see all this again but I am learning humor me, kids. joe p


Nice small dog you have!
And yes you definitely have it now. I started writing a post saying how to do it then decided that as I had a dozen pages to read someone could well respond first so I stopped- and they did. Well done


----------



## Southern Gal

5mmdpns said:


> I am not seeing the super moon tonight -- the clouds are so thick that nothing shows through. I remember last year when there was a super moon, I could reach out and touch it! It was like a huge orange, ripe and ready to eat!! It was really beautiful.
> Marge, when you are done hugging and cuddling the Hobo, you must start over again with all of our hugs and cuddles. Please explain to him that he is not to go with strangers anywhere and to stay home with you!


 :shock: wow, thats one big ol brite moon showing here in Arkansas, USA. i will be seeing it more as the nite goes on, as maddi rings the bells about every 3-4 hrs to go out. mostly to explore.


----------



## darowil

wannabear said:


> I just remembered that growing up, we had to fold as we took the things off the line, and stack them up in the basket all in order. My mother _really_ likes things her way.


That's how I do it- it needs doing somtime and it is more likely to get done then than later- and if it doesn't get put away straightaway it is less likely to get creased and ironing I avoid. And much easier to put away when it allready all together. Not something I learned from my Mum. We would just get basketfuls of washing off the line and fold and sort at the kitchen table. But with up to 11 peoples clothes doing it at the line was not feasible.


----------



## darowil

What a great looking garden Myfanwy to grow up in. Great adventures I'm sure.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Chris and Chrissy off to the jr prom. He was as nervous tonight as the first time he met us.


Don't they look good- and I suspect her dress can't be 'good' I love it and usually I don't like the dresses that are meant to be the best! So much of the fashions today I don't like. What on earth will be I be like if I am around to another 40years? 
Did anyone else see the post "Gardening with Grandma" under General Chit Chat yesterday? Feel like Grandma often- but don't think I will respond the same way she did somehow? http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-79036-1.html


----------



## Pontuf

The moon is HUGE here in Scottsdale. Lit up the dog walk this evening.


----------



## darowil

So glad that HObo has returned- maybe he has learnt his lesson now.

Our moon didn't appear to do much- it spent most of the itme behind clouds which didn't help. But did look lovely when it shone through the clouds.


----------



## FireballDave

We're all very disappointed, 100% cloud cover so we missed _Lunar Max_ at 4:30a.m. over London!

Never mind, _The Lad_ and his chums were up at six for coffee and toast, they're now out hunting for wild mushrooms, oyster mushrooms are out in the local woods, also on the _bakery run_ for fresh croissants and pastries and _nettling_. All the rain has brought the nettles on wonderfully, they're 4' tall hereabouts.

This is a fovourite I posted last week, you can use spinach instead of nettles, but be brave and go out armed with gloves and a pair of scissors!

*Nettle Quesadillas*
_Serves: 2_

*Ingredients:*
8 oz (225g) young nettle leaves, well rinsed
4 oz (115g) Monterey Jack or smoked cheddar cheese, grated
1 tbs (15ml) olive oil
nutmeg
4 flour tortillas

*Method:*
Warm the oil in a large saucepan over a medium heat, add the rinsed nettles. Cover the pan and reduce heat, stir well and allow nettles to wilt down in the steam from water clinging to the leaves, about 4-5 minutes. Remove from heat and drain well.

Sprinkle half of the cheese over two tortillas, layer on all of the nettles and grate a little nutmeg over the top, then sprinkle over the remaining cheese. Top each with another tortilla and press down gently.

Heat a non-stick frying pan over a medium heat, then cook each quesadilla for 2-3 minutes on each side until cheese melts and tortillas are crisp, pressing gently with a spatula as they cook.

Cut each quesadilla into six wedges and serve with fresh tomato salsa.

Very tasty and nutritious, send your little elves out for supplies to-day!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Pocahontas said:


> Just have to tell ya'll about the most beautiful wedding I went to this afternoon. It was held at the bride's mom's home which is reminiscent of a southern plantation, white columns and all. Everything was beautiful - held out in the garden. The attendants wore lovely cocktail length dresses in colors called 'apple slice' and 'clover' - the prettiest hues of green, and the groomsmen wore cream colored suits with pale green vests and ties. Sooo typically southern. The reception was covered with a huge tent and the buffet was lavish. Sorry to go on about it, but it was so like a fairy tale.


Sounds wonderfully stylish, it must have been an occasion to remember!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> NanaCaren, love the prom picture.
> Marge, so relieved that Hobo's home, I've been worrying about him and I know how much you missed him.
> Dave, well, you definitely had an entertaining afternoon. lol
> All the formations are along the main part of the cavern tour, I should have taken notes as we went along. I took those pictures about 4 yrs ago when we went. The guides are very knowledgeable, and tell you all about all the formations as you go. We are probably going to go again before we move so I'll make sure to take more pictures.


They're a wonderful network of caverns, I'll have to take the boys to the small caves near me one weekend, they're always up for a _school outing_!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

nickerina said:


> Deescrafty, I am sorry to hear about your brother. I lost my sister to a brain aneurysm. It was so tough because she lingered on for 4 months. Time has not lessened the amount I miss her.
> I haven't read all the way through these posts.
> I actually came on to vent some frustration! I had nearly finished a sweater for my grandson when I discovered I had goofed on the sleeves and had to frog both of them! I knit them both at the same time so of course both were wrong.
> Thanks for letting me vent! Back to reading!


You're welcome to vent, it's so frustrating when that happens!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

LesleighAnne said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a useful tip...
> 
> Not being interested in kickball and it being _FA Cup Final Day_, I decided to go shopping after the _MotoGP_. A few of the lads wanted to watch the match, sad mis-guided individuals that they are, the rest thought it would be more fun to accompany me. This is always a good afternoon to go shopping, the kickball means stores are usually deserted, I don't do crowds.
> 
> I have finally lost patience with my smartphone, or _smugphone_ as I call it, so-named because I could hear it sniggering at my inability to work the wretched thing! So to-day was the day to buy a new, simpler mobile phone, one I could get along with.
> 
> Now for my advice, do not, I repeat *DO NOT* take half a dozen tech-savvy teenage boys with you when you go to buy technology, that way madness lies! They descend into a cacophany of tech-speak and all have equally valid and equally incomprehensible views on every device in the shop!
> 
> Well I have a new phone, I'm sure it has more capabilities than I'll ever need in this life, or the next. I've given the device to the boys, their job is to make it work by the time I get up tomorrow. I expect a fully-functioning phone with easy-to-understand operating instructions by breakfast, otherwise their cook is going on strike!
> 
> I'm merely _Bewildered of London_, I think I overheard the shop assistant booking an emergency appointment with his therapist!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave
> 
> My DH took a lot of convincing to get an Iphone. He went into a new 24 month plan and the phone had a touch screen. No, not interested. He kept using his old style phone until it died and he had to use the new one. Two months later his plan expired and the kids he works with convinced him he needed a the latest Iphone. He is rapt in all the apps he can get the satnav, compass and and and. I on the other hand have a prepaid phone that the company refers to as the backpackers special. It cost $60.00 and comes with a cardboard sim that expires in 12 months. I am using the sim from my previous phone.
> 
> The funny thing is that my backpackers special comes with a flashlight. DH had to buy an app to have a flashlight. Granted his is a bit more fancier as it has three light settings.
Click to expand...

I know what you mean, I'm so glad I didn't trade my old phone in, I'd have gone nuts had I been forced to rely on the absolute pup the smugphone turned out to be!

The new device is sitting beside my place at table with instructions that I am not to touch it until the experts are present and able to assist the _technologically challenged!_

I may need a mug of gin with my breakfast!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Ezenby said:


> Dave...in my minds eye can just see you in the store with the gang of Lads. Wish you had some pictures to post of the shopping trip. The store clerk deserves a salute. It is not just the food you provide the lads....its the interaction and respect. You will have wonderful memories.


We have a complete embargo on digital photographs, _FaceBook_ is banned to protect the boys' privacy. Film is allowed for posed photographs only, freedom comes with strings!

They're great lads, most are in the Water-Polo team, so they all get along together. _The Lad_ went for the maximum number he's allowed to invite this weekend, fortunately I have a wonderful neighbour who loves boys and is more than willing to take the over-flow. The boys like her too and she has enough chocolates and biscuits to put her up at least two dress sizes! They also gave her two new orchids in pots they'd made, she collects the exotic plants and was very touched by their gesture.

The shop assistant did look like a man in need of a stiff drink after the barrage of questions and cross-examination, but he did ring up a lot of sales on what is one of the quietest trading days of the year, his commission should cover the therapist's fee!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

I'm so glad little Hobo has found his way back to you Marge, I think he needs a collar and a lead!

Last week you asked about patterns for non-standard sizes, whilst I can't help you directly, I have found this book to be really useful, hopefully you'll be able to get it from your library.

Elliott, Sam & Bryan, Sidney, _How to Use, Adapt and Design Knitting Patterns_
A&C Black, London, 2010
ISBN 978-1-4081-2761-2

It's very well-illustrated and methodically leads you through the entire process step-by-step. The book concentrates on ladies wear, but the advice and principles involved are universal and transferrable to any kind of pattern, it's definitely worth reading.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## deescrafty

Good evening everyone. The kids have finally eaten their way through the Mexican feadt my son put out, with me only needing to make the Spanish rice. The moon is bold and bright here as the evening was fairly clear, so beautiful.
Thank you for all the kind words about my brother.
Dave, I have a son who persists in believing I am completely incompetent with my droid, all computers and high def equipment. Mostly I just get impatient with poorly and way overwritten directions and go to him for shortcuts. When he assists me with buying anything electronic I feel like a dinosaur when he and the salesman go into tekkie mode. I have been in your shoes.
Marge, so happy Hobo came back, and lets hope he now knows where his bread is buttered and his wandering days are over.
Tomorrow I am planning on taking mom for a long drive in the mountains to a friends who has a desk for my granddaughter. It will do her good to get out.
The derby was spectacular. And no horses went down, I always fear that.


----------



## Dori Sage

margewhaples said:


> I am very busy sewing my heart back together. I heard a whimper at the door and as I have been for the last mo. I rushed and opened it to find a very skinny chihuahua whom I had named HOBO sitting outside. He walzed through the front door as if he just been out for a walk, marched over to his watering dish which I left where it was and looked up for his dish of food. I put one out of course and he demolished it.
> So far has not vomited this time. He is so thin and again has old coat hanging on. But I am so delighted to have him back. He looked all over for his bed which I had put out in the garage. It is now back where it belongs. I need to go get food and toys and a collar for him. Couldn't have been a better time-right after pay day. I am so happy i don't know what to do with myself. Wherever he's been they
> don't love or care for him as I do. My prayers have been answered. I had been very low this morning, overwhelmed with work and not able to accomplish anything. He smells of some disinfectant. So a bath is in order for him and me.
> Marlark Marge.


So happy for you.


----------



## Poledra65

Rain!!! Yay!!! I was awakened by thunder, lightening, and pouring rain. We needed it sooooo bad. Thank goodness we finally got some. Had to get up and make sure all the windows were closed. 
Well, I'm now all caught back up with the TP posts, so I guess I'll head back to bed. 
Night all.


----------



## FireballDave

deescrafty said:


> Dave, I have a son who persists in believing I am completely incompetent with my droid, all computers and high def equipment. Mostly I just get impatient with poorly and way overwritten directions and go to him for shortcuts. When he assists me with buying anything electronic I feel like a dinosaur when he and the salesman go into tekkie mode. I have been in your shoes.


I allow the youngsters to enjoy their rare and fleeting moments of superiority, but I always have a prepared _Question from Hell_ at the ready, one has to keep them on their toes!

So far so good with the new smugphone, I've found the _On_ switch and managed to make a call with it. They've installed a thoroughly entertaining ringtone, it's the theme from _The Man From U.N.C.L.E._, they thought I might want to, _Open Channel D!_






They chose the full extended sound effect of the _Tardis_ taking off for the ear-shattering alarm, complete with flashing lights, it's enough to wake the dead! Cue a _Dalek Chorus_ chanting, "Alert! Alert! Davros approaches, creator of the Daleks, supreme rulers of the universe!" Are they seventeen, or seven?

They were obviously very busy little elves, the _Pub Finder_ will be useful, they know me far too well! However, I'm not entirely convinced I need an accelerometer on my mobile phone, I think that one might be an app too far!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> What a great looking garden Myfanwy to grow up in. Great adventures I'm sure.


It is a pity in some respects that I have only my memories of what it looked like when Mum was doing the gardening- cameras are so much more accessible these days. My 'motor bike'- a fallen tree trunk has completely vanished. I spent hours travelling in imagination on that tree trunk as a three year old. My Dad used to disappear to work in Stirling every morning on his 'bike'.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a great looking garden Myfanwy to grow up in. Great adventures I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a pity in some respects that I have only my memories of what it looked like when Mum was doing the gardening- cameras are so much more accessible thes days. My 'motor bike'- a fallen tree trunk has completely vanished. I spent hours travelling in imagination on that tree trunk as a three year old. My Dad used to disappear to work in Stirling every morning on his 'bike'.
Click to expand...

Just the type of adventure I was thinking of. The simple pleasures of childhood.


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris and Chrissy off to the jr prom. He was as nervous tonight as the first time he met us.
> 
> 
> 
> What a cute couple, Caren. I noticed that his tie matched her gown!
Click to expand...

Thank you. They took the tie from her dress with them so they could match the tie.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris and Chrissy off to the jr prom. He was as nervous tonight as the first time he met us.
> 
> 
> 
> What a cute couple, Caren. I noticed that his tie matched her gown!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. They took the tie from her dress with them so they could match the tie.
Click to expand...

Very sensible!

Did they enjoy themselves?

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Timing Screens loaded onto computers, televisions set up, we're all waiting excitedly for the _Moto2_ race at 11:20. My elves have even loaded it on my new phone, _Petrolhead Heaven!_

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris and Chrissy off to the jr prom. He was as nervous tonight as the first time he met us.
> 
> 
> 
> What a cute couple, Caren. I noticed that his tie matched her gown!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. They took the tie from her dress with them so they could match the tie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very sensible!
> 
> Did they enjoy themselves?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Yes, Chrissy said she had a wonderful time. She said she will talk to me in the morning because she was going to bed.


----------



## Tessadele

Can't talk now because I have to go out, Julian's starving, But I have to say how glad I am that Hobo is home, Love him, Marge, if he could talk I bet he's had quite a time, but sooooo glad to be home!! 

Tessa


----------



## margewhaples

Hobo has had a bath, which he very much did not like, however, I could not tolerate the acrid smell he carried with him. He has eaten two huge meals given his size. Glad that I had stocked a little when he left. He cuddled up to me as if he never left. I give thanks for the miracle that brought us back together, I had almost given up. I hope he stays now.His behavior is subdued. He absolutely will not go out into the fenced yard even if I go out there. He always had a thing about doors. I guess he's just a Hobo and I'll have to accept what he is willing to do. Marlark Marge.


----------



## pammie1234

The moon was beautiful! Dave, your boys are great. I can tell how much enjoyment you give each other. I would love to be a fly on the wall watching all the activities at your house!


----------



## Tessadele

Can't believe this, he said he was starving & wanted to go, now he's on the phone talking to my brother whom we are going to see after lunch. I'll have to get grouchy & blame it on my low blood sugar, LOL. Men, they say women talk!!!

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Timing Screens loaded onto computers, televisions set up, we're all waiting excitedly for the _Moto2_ race at 11:20. My elves have even loaded it on my new phone, _Petrolhead Heaven!_
> 
> Dave


Very thoughtful of them.


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> I have been off the computer all day, which is very unusual for me. I like to keep up with the tea party especially on weekends. Now I've done another thing I usually don't, which is jumping over to the end without reading the last ten pages or so. I'm just excited because we finally got the converter box so the TV can pick up the HD signals, and I am sitting here and honest to goodness watching The Creature From the Black Lagoon! And the creature just burst into flames and went over the side of the boat! This is like the good old days, when I would stay up late on the weekend and watch horror movies. No going to bed early tonight.


I attached the things the cable company sent so my old tv could get thedigital signal. I regret doing this very much because now my two VCRs can record only the station the tv is set to and I cannot watch something else while something is being recorded. I wish I had left it until I could not even get the basic channels.


----------



## daralene

For those who had cloud cover...Mind you, that is usually us, but for some reason there wasn't a cloud in the sky last night. I was out with a friend to see a movie and missed it low on the horizon, but people come first. The light was coming in the skylights as if I had a light on outside. Here it is high above:


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> For those who had cloud cover...Mind you, that is usually us, but for some reason there wasn't a cloud in the sky last night. I was out with a friend to see a movie and missed it low on the horizon, but people come first. Here it is high above:


WOW


----------



## wannabear

I'm a day late and missed the moon, but here is an appropriate song for the time:






I know at least some of you will remember this blast from the past.


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that saying "How are you Keeping" I have never heard that before. I am into phrases like that and I will remember this and use it. thanks, kid joe p
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nana J, what beautiful pictures! I love night photos, and these are great!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Siouxann! I had a private joke as I was growing up, that I was a genuine 'lunatic' i.e., when the moon was full, seldom slept. Will be keeping an eye open to see if we get a good sunrise -like colourful! I guess you have been busy at work again, have not noticed you post much this week! How are you keeping?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is probably a New Zild expression, having lived here since 9 3/4 's I use a lot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think it goes back to your Scottish roots, nana J. We certainly say that over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah!! Have you come across the verb 'to skite', we encountered it years ago in the Hawkes Bay, think it may be Scottish, here it is used to mean 'to boast', although admitedly I seem to be the only person using it around here!!??
Click to expand...

Yes I know the word 'skite', but I would use it as to hit someone ie. 'I'll skite his lug for him', or sometimes 'going on the skite' meaning skiving off or not working when you should be. It can also mean to slip, but never heard of it used for boasting. Isn't language a wonderful thing! :shock:


----------



## KateB

margewhaples said:


> I am very busy sewing my heart back together. I heard a whimper at the door and as I have been for the last mo. I rushed and opened it to find a very skinny chihuahua whom I had named HOBO sitting outside. He walzed through the front door as if he just been out for a walk, marched over to his watering dish which I left where it was and looked up for his dish of food. I put one out of course and he demolished it.
> So far has not vomited this time. He is so thin and again has old coat hanging on. But I am so delighted to have him back. He looked all over for his bed which I had put out in the garage. It is now back where it belongs. I need to go get food and toys and a collar for him. Couldn't have been a better time-right after pay day. I am so happy i don't know what to do with myself. Wherever he's been they
> don't love or care for him as I do. My prayers have been answered. I had been very low this morning, overwhelmed with work and not able to accomplish anything. He smells of some disinfectant. So a bath is in order for him and me.
> Marlark Marge.


Oh Marge, I'm so pleased for you that your boy is back!! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

wannabear said:


> I'm a day late and missed the moon, but here is an appropriate song for the time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know at least some of you will remember this blast from the past.


Wannabear, I LOVE that song! A year or so ago there was another song released that started off very similarly and I used to be so disappointed when it wasn't Werewolves of London. Awoooo! :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

nickerina said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf, I did watch the last part of the derby! It was exciting to watch a Canadian horse win. He was nothing fancy to look at but he did surely run for the win after the last turn he just came right on past the others!
> 
> 
> 
> It was a Kentucky horse that won the Derby. The jockey came from Mexico through Canada then CA. The horse was bred and raised in Ky. That is you can believe the announcers!
Click to expand...

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/sports/more-sports/canadian-owned-ill-have-another-wins-kentucky-derby/article2424087/ 
The horse is a Canadian horse owned by J. Paul Reddam of Windsor, Ontario, Canada. The jockey is a twenty-five year old guy from Mexico.


----------



## 5mmdpns

carol's gifts said:


> 5mmdpns--We can't see the moon here either. It has been cool and overcast all day. I have waited al week to see it, so I'm hoping my GD can get a picture of it over the ocean in Florida. Talked to them earlier, and they were going to go walk on the beach (the family) to try and see it. Now the wind has picked up-but over here at their house they always get a lot of wind, plus it sits on an open corner lot.


The super moon is supposed to be seen tonight too but who knows about the cloud cover. We will wait and see what comes tonight!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> well kids maybe they are closer down there so the moon is closer. he he. I am off to bed y'all I am bushed. Take care and I will be with y'all tomorrow. joe p


When the moon is close to the horizon and about 1/2 hour after rising, that is when the moon appears to be the biggest and brightest.


----------



## Joe P

I have caught up from over night messages on TP. Yes, we had a rain storm big time last night. 

I have to thank all you rain dancers out there that brought on the rain. I am sure you remember how suffering we have been here in South Central U.S.A. worst drought in history. 

Our corn got somewhat beat down and it was forming ears here in the back yard and if it doesn't "make" it will be the 4year in a row this has happened.

I am not complaining because we got rain and that is that matters. When it rains the nitrogen in the rain water is fertilizer to anything with chlorophyll and it sprouts up real quick, let's hope the corn stalks were strong enough this year to sprout back up from their leaning state.

I hope your Sunday is good. joe p


----------



## 5mmdpns

FireballDave said:


> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I have a son who persists in believing I am completely incompetent with my droid, all computers and high def equipment. Mostly I just get impatient with poorly and way overwritten directions and go to him for shortcuts. When he assists me with buying anything electronic I feel like a dinosaur when he and the salesman go into tekkie mode. I have been in your shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> I allow the youngsters to enjoy their rare and fleeting moments of superiority, but I always have a prepared _Question from Hell_ at the ready, one has to keep them on their toes!
> 
> So far so good with the new smugphone, I've found the _On_ switch and managed to make a call with it. They've installed a thoroughly entertaining ringtone, it's the theme from _The Man From U.N.C.L.E._, they thought I might want to, _Open Channel D!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They chose the full extended sound effect of the _Tardis_ taking off for the ear-shattering alarm, complete with flashing lights, it's enough to wake the dead! Cue a _Dalek Chorus_ chanting, "Alert! Alert! Davros approaches, creator of the Daleks, supreme rulers of the universe!" Are they seventeen, or seven?
> 
> They were obviously very busy little elves, the _Pub Finder_ will be useful, they know me far too well! However, I'm not entirely convinced I need an accelerometer on my mobile phone, I think that one might be an app too far!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

haha, Dave, these lads of yours want to see a swagger in your step now!!!! and now when your phone rings, people notice the swagger and the hair!! Must be wonderful to have such caring boys!!


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> For those who had cloud cover...Mind you, that is usually us, but for some reason there wasn't a cloud in the sky last night. I was out with a friend to see a movie and missed it low on the horizon, but people come first. The light was coming in the skylights as if I had a light on outside. Here it is high above:


Lovely clear shot! It was super bright.
I took a few more pics last night, as the moon was rising, but the sky is completely clouded over now- nothing to see but grey. We are forecast rain the rest of the week.

Good morning/afternoon/ evening All! getting the bread started. and the yoghurt is ready for breakfast. Routine visit to the Dr. later, should take my knitting with me, he is bound to be running late! My lovely Chinese lady Dr. has left the practice. a real pity.


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> I have caught up from over night messages on TP. Yes, we had a rain storm big time last night.
> 
> I have to thank all you rain dancers out there that brought on the rain. I am sure you remember how suffering we have been here in South Central U.S.A. worst drought in history.
> 
> Our corn got somewhat beat down and it was forming ears here in the back yard and if it doesn't "make" it will be the 4year in a row this has happened.
> 
> I am not complaining because we got rain and that is that matters. When it rains the nitrogen in the rain water is fertilizer to anything with chlorophyll and it sprouts up real quick, let's hope the corn stalks were strong enough this year to sprout back up from their leaning state.
> 
> I hope your Sunday is good. joe p


Sunday is over down here, and for much of Australia, Joe. glad to hear the drought has broken even if only a little, hope your corn grows up again. Love home grown corn, our soil is largely clay, I work mainly with pots and baskets- I guess I could look for a dwarf variety, if there is such.
Happy Day!


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> well kids maybe they are closer down there so the moon is closer. he he. I am off to bed y'all I am bushed. Take care and I will be with y'all tomorrow. joe p
> 
> 
> 
> When the moon is close to the horizon and about 1/2 hour after rising, that is when the moon appears to be the biggest and brightest.
Click to expand...

It was very bright, rising here, but at a very awkward spot in the skyscape. Nextdoor had an 'umu', kind of a small bonfire, specifically lit, to cook food, the two light sources were competing, and my camera is very basic.


----------



## nickerina

carol's gifts said:


> :-( Nickerina--Sorry my compass must have been stuck!!! I have been to Myrtle Beach twice. It's a bit busy for me;I prefer Top Sail Island in NC or Huntington Island close to Hilton Head, SC. I am the same way as you-I always wanted to live close to the beach, but I figured I would hav to work and could not get to the beach, unless I became a Beach Bum--on second thought, that might not be half bad!!! Of course they have a lot of fabulous shows in Myrtle Beach. Enjoy it when you can get there.


We go to the state parks when we go because as you said, Myrtle Beach is just to crowded. You should try to travel down 501 on Friday! Horrors!!
Have not been to the shows. Budget doesn't stretch that far.


----------



## dandylion

Beautiful picture, daralene, I didn't go outside to see it last night, so I appreciate the shot very much. 
Werewolves of London is a great blast from the past, Marge, but I'm so old that I thought the song we would hear would be Mel Tormey's, Blue Moon, -- werewolves of London was a cute surlprise 
Dave, you are so lucky to have the beautiful relationship with your fun boys. I know that you have worked hard to develope it, even sharing them with your lovely neighbor. Life seems to be good all round the world today. :thumbup: dandy/sue



daralene said:


> For those who had cloud cover...Mind you, that is usually us, but for some reason there wasn't a cloud in the sky last night. I was out with a friend to see a movie and missed it low on the horizon, but people come first. The light was coming in the skylights as if I had a light on outside. Here it is high above:


----------



## Joe P

life is good all around, is a lovely saying from above. I agree we all seem to be well but we have not heard from Martin yet, have we?

I need to get up after my phone call to check Mother out, my morning routine with her, she is fine and has read the Sunday Paper, ahead of me. I will pick her up tomorrow to sign the paperwork with Housing and Buck and Sateen will accompany which she loves. We will drop her off at the dollar store for her to peruse. We will walk while she is there to kill a little time but it will be hot so we won't go too far. I must remember to take a bowl and a bottle of water for the dogs.

Talk at you later I need to make the bed and do up the house again this mornining as all mornings. joe p


----------



## nickerina

5mmdpns said:


> nickerina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf, I did watch the last part of the derby! It was exciting to watch a Canadian horse win. He was nothing fancy to look at but he did surely run for the win after the last turn he just came right on past the others!
> 
> 
> 
> It was a Kentucky horse that won the Derby. The jockey came from Mexico through Canada then CA. The horse was bred and raised in Ky. That is you can believe the announcers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/sports/more-sports/canadian-owned-ill-have-another-wins-kentucky-derby/article2424087/
> The horse is a Canadian horse owned by J. Paul Reddam of Windsor, Ontario, Canada. The jockey is a twenty-five year old guy from Mexico.
Click to expand...

Canadian owned but Kentucky bred.


----------



## FireballDave

daralene said:


> For those who had cloud cover...Mind you, that is usually us, but for some reason there wasn't a cloud in the sky last night. I was out with a friend to see a movie and missed it low on the horizon, but people come first. The light was coming in the skylights as if I had a light on outside. Here it is high above:


WOW! Fantastic shot, really shows off its brightness, thank you for posting.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> The moon was beautiful! Dave, your boys are great. I can tell how much enjoyment you give each other. I would love to be a fly on the wall watching all the activities at your house!


Only their Wing Commander, _Gannet Leader_ is mine, the rest of the colony are friends and team mates. They're having a bit of a party this weekend before the exam period starts in earmest. It's a Bank Holiday weekend in the UK, tomorrow is a national holiday, so this is a good opportunity for them to relax. All very laid back, the _MotoGP_ was a big feature to-day, you have no idea how much they can eat, where do they put it all?

They're good lads, my study and the breakfast room have been designated 'quiet zones' for boys who want to do some studying, I'm not cracking the whip, they're old enough and smart enough to know what they need to do.

This evening it's _Scalextric_ time, nothing like a little slot-car racing competition to amuse boys and work up an appetite. Tortilla chips by the case and the production of divers dips on an industrial scale is required!

Their choice of phone seems to be working well, whether I'll be able to manage it on my own, is another matter. Good job I opted for the 32Gb memory card, they were mightly industrious last night, it's a bit like an amusement arcade!

I like the backgammon program they loaded, it's one of my favourite games. Talking of games, has anybody tried _Stitchopoly_, the DMC version of _Monopoly_? It's hilariously quirky, the rules and principles are the same, but you're building a craft business empire, it's just that little bit different to liven up the classic game.

Dave


----------



## KateB

FireballDave
I like the backgammon program they loaded said:


> Stitchopoly[/i], the DMC version of _Monopoly_? It's hilariously quirky, the rules and principles are the same, but you're building a craft business empire, it's just that little bit different to liven up the classic game.
> 
> Dave


I haven't heard of that game, Dave, but my friend has a Pictionary app on her phone (I'm sticking to my plain and simple mobile for now) and it's addictive! You play with random other people - you draw your choice of picture and they have to guess, and vice versa.


----------



## FireballDave

KateB said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the backgammon program they loaded, it's one of my favourite games. Talking of games, has anybody tried _Stitchopoly_, the DMC version of _Monopoly_? It's hilariously quirky, the rules and principles are the same, but you're building a craft business empire, it's just that little bit different to liven up the classic game.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard of that game, Dave, but my friend has a Pictionary app on her phone (I'm sticking to my plain and simple mobile for now) and it's addictive! You play with random other people - you draw your choice of picture and they have to guess, and vice versa.
Click to expand...

I've heard the online _Pictionary_ is popular here too, several of the boys have it on their phones, they missed loading it on mine, they must have been too busy loading bar-tender apps!

_Stitchopoly_ is a traditional boxed board game, it isn't on mobiles, _yet_, it is good family entertainment and available from craft shops. I'm very much a fan of traditional board games, backgammon and chess boards are always set out, interesting to note, several of the boys have been playing, they're timeless classics.

The BBC News Channel has a technology magazine programme called _Click_, it's required viewing for juvenile geeks. This week they had an article about mobile phone reliability, the programme's advice was, "If you want a mobile phone that works all the time, choose a model that's ten years old and just makes calls and sends texts", I fell about laughing!

Dave


----------



## Joe P

O'k laundry put away, house tidied, put chicken pot pie from yesterday in oven, (always better the next day), and peeled Granny Smith apples and sliced them ever so thin and put them in my home made pastry with Mom's apple pie recipe. Pastry is an art and I have not mastered the edges yet and I will look up different types to do. My Grandmother did tis all so fast I never really caught on. The old movie "Jane Eyre" is on and I love it so. nice reading about the lads, Dave. I miss my son and daughter. joe p


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The moon was beautiful! Dave, your boys are great. I can tell how much enjoyment you give each other. I would love to be a fly on the wall watching all the activities at your house!
> 
> 
> 
> Only their Wing Commander, _Gannet Leader_ is mine, the rest of the colony are friends and team mates. They're having a bit of a party this weekend before the exam period starts in earmest. It's a Bank Holiday weekend in the UK, tomorrow is a national holiday, so this is a good opportunity for them to relax. All very laid back, the _MotoGP_ was a big feature to-day, you have no idea how much they can eat, where do they put it all?
> 
> They're good lads, my study and the breakfast room have been designated 'quiet zones' for boys who want to do some studying, I'm not cracking the whip, they're old enough and smart enough to know what they need to do.
> 
> This evening it's _Scalextric_ time, nothing like a little slot-car racing competition to amuse boys and work up an appetite. Tortilla chips by the case and the production of divers dips on an industrial scale is required!
> 
> Their choice of phone seems to be working well, whether I'll be able to manage it on my own, is another matter. Good job I opted for the 32Gb memory card, they were mightly industrious last night, it's a bit like an amusement arcade!
> 
> I like the backgammon program they loaded, it's one of my favourite games. Talking of games, has anybody tried _Stitchopoly_, the DMC version of _Monopoly_? It's hilariously quirky, the rules and principles are the same, but you're building a craft business empire, it's just that little bit different to liven up the classic game.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I haven't heard of Stitchopoly, I'll have to check it out. We have most of the other versions of monopoly.


----------



## Pocahontas

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: Pochantos-- Sounds absolutely gorgious. I have seen some real southern type weddings, and they are breath taking.The colors sound very serene and peaceful. What part of Alabama (ROLL TIDE) was it held in? I am originally from Fultondale, which is north of Birmingham straight up I-65, Most all my relatives still live in that area. I was born in Huntsville, Ala. glad you got to see the wedding.


It was not far from Tanniehill State Park in McCalla. I'm familiar with Huntsville and Fultondale - born and bred in Alabama. Holler if you're coming down this way. There's a new tea room in Fultondale that I want to check out called Butterflys.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> I haven't heard of Stitchopoly, I'll have to check it out. We have most of the other versions of monopoly.


I've just checked DMC's site and they have it on offer at the moment:

http://shopdmc.com/specstp08s.html

It's a nice bit of quirky fun on a rainy day!

Dave


----------



## Needleme

Silverowl said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very busy sewing my heart back together. I heard a whimper at the door and as I have been for the last mo. I rushed and opened it to find a very skinny chihuahua whom I had named HOBO sitting outside. He walzed through the front door as if he just been out for a walk, marched over to his watering dish which I left where it was and looked up for his dish of food. I put one out of course and he demolished it.
> So far has not vomited this time. He is so thin and again has old coat hanging on. But I am so delighted to have him back. He looked all over for his bed which I had put out in the garage. It is now back where it belongs. I need to go get food and toys and a collar for him. Couldn't have been a better time-right after pay day. I am so happy i don't know what to do with myself. Wherever he's been they
> don't love or care for him as I do. My prayers have been answered. I had been very low this morning, overwhelmed with work and not able to accomplish anything. He smells of some disinfectant. So a bath is in order for him and me.
> Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so pleased he found his way back to what he obviously thinks is home now.
Click to expand...

Oh, I am so happy to hear this!! Home sweet home, with a dear lady who loves him very much. Welcome home, Mr. Hobo. Now, keep your butt where you belong!


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard of Stitchopoly, I'll have to check it out. We have most of the other versions of monopoly.
> 
> 
> 
> I've just checked DMC's site and they have it on offer at the moment:
> 
> http://shopdmc.com/specstp08s.html
> 
> It's a nice bit of quirky fun on a rainy day!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Board games are big here, the grandsons are always looking to see if we have any new ones. This will definitely added to our collection.


----------



## Needleme

Hi everybody--been keeping up on and off this weekend. Wanted to share that yesterday I completed the half marathon for the American Heart Association for which I have been training since February. I am posting a picture of the back of my jersey where I wrote the names of the people I kept in my heart as I ran-- loved ones who are living with heart disease and loved ones who have passed away because of heart disease. Thanks for the encouragement so many of you gave me along the way! Lynne

Hoping the pics post--don't we all hope this as we hit the "Send" button??


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard of Stitchopoly, I'll have to check it out. We have most of the other versions of monopoly.
> 
> 
> 
> I've just checked DMC's site and they have it on offer at the moment:
> 
> http://shopdmc.com/specstp08s.html
> 
> It's a nice bit of quirky fun on a rainy day!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Board games are big here, the grandsons are always looking to see if we have any new ones. This will definitely added to our collection.
Click to expand...

I hope you have many hours of fun with it, the quirky game cards are a very nice twist.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Needleme said:


> Hi everybody--been keeping up on and off this weekend. Wanted to share that yesterday I completed the half marathon for the American Heart Association for which I have been training since February. I am posting a picture of the back of my jersey where I wrote the names of the people I kept in my heart as I ran-- loved ones who are living with heart disease and loved ones who have passed away because of heart disease. Thanks for the encouragement so many of you gave me along the way! Lynne
> 
> Hoping the pics post--don't we all hope this as we hit the "Send" button??


WOW that's a real achievement! Congratulations on your achievemant and much kudos for supporting such a worthwhile cause. Thank you for sharing, you deserve to put your feet up with a cuppa today!

Dave


----------



## Tessadele

Dave, I usually watch "Click" & enjoy it, didn't see it this week as we went to Gunwharf to clean my GD"s flat which she is putting on the market. The traffic was horrendous & all those people who weren't in your shops were at Gunwharf. The car park was full & so were the side roads. Glad we had a job to do so no shopping.

You do seem to have fun with your lads, I'm sure they appreciate your hospitality too, when my girls were at boarding school they loved to bring their friends home & we all had a good time playing games & taking trips. The chance to listen to them when they didn't know I was listening was always very interesting, seems they hadn't met many mothers who climbed trees etc. When they grow up you get to do it all over again with their children if you're lucky. No wonder I'm half dead now I'm old!!


----------



## FireballDave

Tessadele said:


> Dave, I usually watch "Click" & enjoy it, didn't see it this week as we went to Gunwharf to clean my GD"s flat which she is putting on the market. The traffic was horrendous & all those people who weren't in your shops were at Gunwharf. The car park was full & so were the side roads. Glad we had a job to do so no shopping.
> 
> You do seem to have fun with your lads, I'm sure they appreciate your hospitality too, when my girls were at boarding school they loved to bring their friends home & we all had a good time playing games & taking trips. The chance to listen to them when they didn't know I was listening was always very interesting, seems they hadn't met many mothers who climbed trees etc. When they grow up you get to do it all over again with their children if you're lucky. No wonder I'm half dead now I'm old!!


I love Gunwharf Quays, it really is a fantastic area and of course, it includes one of my all-time favourite structures! Portsmouth is a great city and well worth visiting.

The lads are a great bunch and a constant source of entertainment. The bikes are a big draw, I'm allowed to be 'cool' because there aren't many dads with my kind of toys!

Dave


----------



## Tessadele

WELL DONE, Needleme, I'm so glad you managed to stay the course. I bet your friends & family really appreciate what you have done & you get loads of donations for your good cause. I wish I could donate for you, on behalf of my mum.

Tessa


----------



## Needleme

FireballDave said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody--been keeping up on and off this weekend. Wanted to share that yesterday I completed the half marathon for the American Heart Association for which I have been training since February. I am posting a picture of the back of my jersey where I wrote the names of the people I kept in my heart as I ran-- loved ones who are living with heart disease and loved ones who have passed away because of heart disease. Thanks for the encouragement so many of you gave me along the way! Lynne
> 
> Hoping the pics post--don't we all hope this as we hit the "Send" button??
> 
> 
> 
> WOW that's a real achievement! Congratulations on your achievemant and much kudos for supporting such a worthwhile cause. Thank you for sharing, you deserve to put your feet up with a cuppa today!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I got a cuppa wine going right now!! Hee hee


----------



## Needleme

Tessadele said:


> WELL DONE, Needleme, I'm so glad you managed to stay the course. I bet your friends & family really appreciate what you have done & you get loads of donations for your good cause. I wish I could donate for you, on behalf of my mum.
> 
> Tessa


Thank you so much. I will keep you and your mom in my prayers-- we will continue to learn more to help save those with heart disease so we can all have our mums for as long as possible!


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :wink: Dave--now Dave you are talking my language when you said we could use spinach inplace of nettles. The receipe became more appealing for this crazy, limited, bland eater!!hehee. I did save it for when we are back home in my own kitchen, and don't have a zoo to look after plus my DH!!HAHAH


----------



## carol's gifts

:XD: :lol:  :roll: Dave--You make me laugh!! Gin for breakfast- ?????


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: :wink: Dave--now Dave you are talking my language when you said we could use spinach inplace of nettles. The receipe became more appealing for this crazy, limited, bland eater!!hehee. I did save it for when we are back home in my own kitchen, and don't have a zoo to look after plus my DH!!HAHAH


I love spinach, but nettles really are better, they're always available on this soggy rock off the coast of Europe!

Nutmeg is my favourite spice, it's so softly fragrant, my little nutmeg grater is one of my best friends in the kitchen!

Dave


----------



## Needleme

carol's gifts said:


> :XD: :lol:  :roll: Dave--You make me laugh!! Gin for breakfast- ?????


On special occasions my parents would make Gin Fizzes in the morning! What a way to start the day.
Ahem. I realize I just posted a response to Dave about me enjoying a cuppa wine right now, and it's only 1:34 PM here... Guess I am carrying on the tradition... My dad would say "It's 5:00 ( cocktail hour) somewhere in the world!" whoo-hoo!


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> :XD: :lol:  :roll: Dave--You make me laugh!! Gin for breakfast- ?????


Ever the _enfant terrible_, I once caused an outrage in the press by serving dry martinis to students in a lecture at 9:00a.m. The topic was 1920s culture, I thought it was appropriate!

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: :lol: Deescrafty--- So good to see you back with us. We missed you, but totally understand. It will probably do both mom and daughter good to go for a nice ride. California is so beautiful and interesting. That was the hard part about visiting my brother there when he was alive.--I never wanted to come back!!! At the time I worked full time and had to. Have a nice ride-which is probably over by now. We did not get home this afternoon until about 2:15pm. Have a nice week and I am sure your GD will enjoy the desk.


----------



## flockie

deescrafty said:


> Hello everyone. Dave the pancakes sound good, will have to try them. This has been such a hard week. My dear brother and friend passed away Sunday from a massive aneurysm. As his decision maker I had to make the decision to let him go. As an organ donor I also had to assist with that process for him, which made for a very devasfating two days. He was able to save four lives. His whole life was just devoted to helping others; the last few years he has helped my mother raise our four nephews, which she adopted, and as my mother's helper as her memory has sfarted to slip. I miss him so.


Dee, please accept my sympathy on the loss of your brother. I will remember him and your family in my prayers. God bless him for his gift of life to others.


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Dave- I watched the youtube thread, and made a comment.It shows mine and Fred's picture, so now you can see how beautiful we are together!! HEE HEE


----------



## flockie

darowil said:


> And here is the eggy soldier
> 
> The photo's clearer tahn I hoped. His face is not too good and I hoped it would be hidden!
> Think I should have chosen a different eggcup- he looks like he's sitting on the loo!


Darowil, he is too cute! Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------



## flockie

myfanwy said:


> tonight's 'moonscape', someone mentioned that the moon is approaching it's closest to the earth, for quite some time. Can't guarantee it will be as clear tomorrow.


What a beautiful photo of the moon! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## carol's gifts

daralene--  :roll: :!: OH MY GOSH!!! Absolute Wonderful, beautiful, and bright!! Thank you so much for capturing it and posting it. This just made my day. I love anything scenery,and had waited all week to see this, but of course we had cloud cover! As Gomer plye would say--GOOOO-AH--LEE-Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! I just love TP! :-D  :lol:


----------



## carol's gifts

WANNABEAR--Don't remember it-but liked it. Was it from the mid-late 70's? My music at that time was Country & Western, or Southern Gospel-Still is. :wink:


----------



## 5mmdpns

carol's gifts said:


> daralene--  :roll: :!: OH MY GOSH!!! Absolute Wonderful, beautiful, and bright!! Thank you so much for capturing it and posting it. This just made my day. I love anything scenery,and had waited all week to see this, but of course we had cloud cover! As Gomer plye would say--GOOOO-AH--LEE-Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! I just love TP! :-D  :lol:


Yes, there was no one quite like Gomer Pyle and his cousin Goober Pyle. George Lindsey aka Goober Pyle passed away today. He was 83.
http://fox13now.com/2012/05/06/goober-pyle-actor-george-lindsey-dies/


----------



## carol's gifts

nickerina--I can just imagine. The first time I went, not knowing we drove downtown on the strip.Boy, was that ever a BAD IDEA.Traffic SLOWER tha turtles or snails,all young people driving and hollaring at each other. One big party in their cars on the street!! My son was stationed at Jacksonville Air Station in his early years with the Marines. Loved it. He was close to all the area beaches. Once while he was on his second tour in Iraq, my DIL, children and myself spent a week at his apartment (with his apporival of course), and had a blast!!


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Fireball Dave--That is such an appropriate name for you. You cess to amaze me. You are such a wonderful, funloving dad. Those Boys are so fortunate to have you as their mentor, friend, dad, and Buddy. May God Bless you for all you do for those young men, and teaching them wha is important (studies), but having a blast living life with good fun!!! :lol:


----------



## Joe P

Dave, please excuse my ignorance but I have only bought nutmeg powdered in a small spice bottle. Where do you buy nutmeg, is it sold in the produce dept? I have never heard of grating a nutmeg. Is the nutmeg off a tree? God, I am dumb. I learn so much from you. Keep it up. OMG dry (saffire)(sp) Gin martinis in a lecture of the 1920's they are my favorite. Good show, joe p


----------



## carol's gifts

POCHANTOS--If I ever get that way. Was there about two years ago. At this time we can't go too far from my husbands Drs. I have a dear cousin in Gardendale . I'll have to tell her about it. Her husband was killed tragically several yrs ago. Her and her dad go out to eat alot. They probably will enjoy it. My family names are Henderson, Reno, and Graves if you are familiar with any of those names. I went to the old Lewisburg high school in the fourth grade-(The old Fultondale Elementary School only went to the third grade then). I was able to visit it before it was torn down about 3-4 yrs ago. You must be a Auburn Fan since you did not respond to "ROLL TIDE"!!!!???


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :thumbup: Needleme--What a fantastic Idea!!. Congratulations on the run. Wish I could, but knees won't allow it! You can add my brother's name Ken to your shirt. He died of a massive heart attack in 1999 just four days before his 57th birthday. Still miss him! You are doing a good thing!! If you have another run coming up please let us know on TP or by PM. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Grandma Gail

FireballDave said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :roll: :lol:  Dave-You're so funny!!!! Would have loved to have been there and saw the site!!
> 
> 
> 
> It was hilarious, every phone was examined and commented on, at least twice. Endless sage deliberations and much chin-rubbing, teens are great value!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

They'd probably not approve of my $14.99 Trackphone. I'm happy if I can turn it on, dial, and end the call.


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll: Needleme--It's funny you should say that about 5:00 somewher--I started to put that on my post but didn't.Great minds think alike!!!


----------



## carol's gifts

:XD: :lol:  Dave--Only you could get away with that one!!! HAHAHA hee hee


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> Dave, please excuse my ignorance but I have only bought nutmeg powdered in a small spice bottle. Where do you buy nutmeg, is it sold in the produce dept? I have never heard of grating a nutmeg. Is the nutmeg off a tree? God, I am dumb. I learn so much from you. Keep it up. OMG dry (saffire)(sp) Gin martinis in a lecture of the 1920's they are my favorite. Good show, joe p


Nutmeg is the seed of the tree _Myristica fragrans_, spice importers like _Schwartz_ sell it both powdered and whole. It is far better to buy whole nutmeg, once grated its beautiful fragrance fades rapidly, whole nutmeg keeps for decades.

It's worth visiting your local small independent grocers, they tend to stock a far better range of spices than the big supermarket chains, or _Palaces of Hell_ as I prefer to call them.

Dave


----------



## Tessadele

Grandma Gail said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :roll: :lol:  Dave-You're so funny!!!! Would have loved to have been there and saw the site!!
> 
> 
> 
> It was hilarious, every phone was examined and commented on, at least twice. Endless sage deliberations and much chin-rubbing, teens are great value!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They'd probably not approve of my $14.99 Trackphone. I'm happy if I can turn it on, dial, and end the call.
Click to expand...

I don't have to worry about buying a new phone, when my DD gets a new one ,I get the old one. It's quite a regular event.

Tessa


----------



## mjs

Grandma Gail said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :roll: :lol:  Dave-You're so funny!!!! Would have loved to have been there and saw the site!!
> 
> 
> 
> It was hilarious, every phone was examined and commented on, at least twice. Endless sage deliberations and much chin-rubbing, teens are great value!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They'd probably not approve of my $14.99 Trackphone. I'm happy if I can turn it on, dial, and end the call.
Click to expand...

Well, mine cost $20. But only $100/yr.


----------



## LesleighAnne

FireballDave said:


> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I have a son who persists in believing I am completely incompetent with my droid, all computers and high def equipment. Mostly I just get impatient with poorly and way overwritten directions and go to him for shortcuts. When he assists me with buying anything electronic I feel like a dinosaur when he and the salesman go into tekkie mode. I have been in your shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> I allow the youngsters to enjoy their rare and fleeting moments of superiority, but I always have a prepared _Question from Hell_ at the ready, one has to keep them on their toes!
> 
> So far so good with the new smugphone, I've found the _On_ switch and managed to make a call with it. They've installed a thoroughly entertaining ringtone, it's the theme from _The Man From U.N.C.L.E._, they thought I might want to, _Open Channel D!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They chose the full extended sound effect of the _Tardis_ taking off for the ear-shattering alarm, complete with flashing lights, it's enough to wake the dead! Cue a _Dalek Chorus_ chanting, "Alert! Alert! Davros approaches, creator of the Daleks, supreme rulers of the universe!" Are they seventeen, or seven?
> 
> They were obviously very busy little elves, the _Pub Finder_ will be useful, they know me far too well! However, I'm not entirely convinced I need an accelerometer on my mobile phone, I think that one might be an app too far!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

The Man from Uncle!!!! I love it. Are they really only 17? How do they know The Man from Uncle? I have not seen reruns.


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Fireball Dave--That is such an appropriate name for you. You cess to amaze me. You are such a wonderful, funloving dad. Those Boys are so fortunate to have you as their mentor, friend, dad, and Buddy. May God Bless you for all you do for those young men, and teaching them wha is important (studies), but having a blast living life with good fun!!! :lol:


I'm nothing special, I just let them _happen!_ They're doing it now, we're into the quarter-finals of the _Scalextric Challege_, a dozen lads all intent on glory and the champion's egg cosy!

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts

5mmdpns--Thanks for the thread about Goober Pyle. My dear Aunt and Uncle lived in Fairfield, Ala.until they retired and moved to Tennessee. She was a school teacher there, and my uncle was a top executive with the steel mill - TCI Plant in Birmingham. she would be 90 if she was still living, so she probably didn't teach him. Back then Fairfield was small. he was a great actor, but a natural person.


----------



## Needleme

FireballDave said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :lol:  :roll: Dave--You make me laugh!! Gin for breakfast- ?????
> 
> 
> 
> Ever the _enfant terrible_, I once caused an outrage in the press by serving dry martinis to students in a lecture at 9:00a.m. The topic was 1920s culture, I thought it was appropriate!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Whaaaa Whaaaa (whine) How come I never had a cool teacher like you?


----------



## LesleighAnne

FireballDave said:


> Timing Screens loaded onto computers, televisions set up, we're all waiting excitedly for the _Moto2_ race at 11:20. My elves have even loaded it on my new phone, _Petrolhead Heaven!_
> 
> Dave


Hi again

Petrolhead Heaven. You just reminded me of a friends love of Bathurst. It is a race held at Bathurst and the cars are standards. My friend has an LP of the cars driving the track. No commentators just the sound of the engines.

LesleighAnne


----------



## 5mmdpns

carol's gifts said:


> 5mmdpns--Thanks for the thread about Goober Pyle. My dear Aunt and Uncle lived in Fairfield, Ala.until they retired and moved to Tennessee. She was a school teacher there, and my uncle was a top executive with the steel mill - TCI Plant in Birmingham. she would be 90 if she was still living, so she probably didn't teach him. Back then Fairfield was small. he was a great actor, but a natural person.


I totally agree he was a great actor but a natural person. He was rather plain looking but then so are most of us! We use what talent we have, and he had loads of acting ability! We all fell in love with his characters which were natural down-homegrown qualities.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Needleme said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :lol:  :roll: Dave--You make me laugh!! Gin for breakfast- ?????
> 
> 
> 
> Ever the _enfant terrible_, I once caused an outrage in the press by serving dry martinis to students in a lecture at 9:00a.m. The topic was 1920s culture, I thought it was appropriate!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaaa Whaaaa (whine) How come I never had a cool teacher like you?
Click to expand...

But now he teaches us egg cozies and supplies recipes for food and drink!!! Cheers, Dave!
:thumbup:


----------



## Needleme

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: :thumbup: Needleme--What a fantastic Idea!!. Congratulations on the run. Wish I could, but knees won't allow it! You can add my brother's name Ken to your shirt. He died of a massive heart attack in 1999 just four days before his 57th birthday. Still miss him! You are doing a good thing!! If you have another run coming up please let us know on TP or by PM. Keep up the good work.


Hi, Carol's gifts-- i am so very sorry for the loss of your beloved brother. i will certainly add Ken to my prayers and my next shirt! I will let you know of the next run!! Thanks for the supportive response-- i hope will run again ( though yesterday at about ten miles in I had my doubts!) !Hugs, Lynne


----------



## Needleme

5mmdpns said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :lol:  :roll: Dave--You make me laugh!! Gin for breakfast- ?????
> 
> 
> 
> Ever the _enfant terrible_, I once caused an outrage in the press by serving dry martinis to students in a lecture at 9:00a.m. The topic was 1920s culture, I thought it was appropriate!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaaa Whaaaa (whine) How come I never had a cool teacher like you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But now he teaches us egg cozies and supplies recipes for food and drink!!! Cheers, Dave!
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Yes, that is so true! Cheers, m'dears!


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:  5mmdpns--Yes, I agree--He's just an all around GREAT PERSON!!! Let's put him in for the teacher of the year award. How many votes do I have out there???? Mine is number 1.


----------



## NanaCaren

carol's gifts said:


> :lol:  5mmdpns--Yes, I agree--He's just an all around GREAT PERSON!!! Let's put him in for the teacher of the year award. How many votes do I have out there???? Mine is number 1.


I'll give my vote! That's 2!


----------



## flockie

margewhaples said:


> I am very busy sewing my heart back together. I heard a whimper at the door and as I have been for the last mo. I rushed and opened it to find a very skinny chihuahua whom I had named HOBO sitting outside. He walzed through the front door as if he just been out for a walk, marched over to his watering dish which I left where it was and looked up for his dish of food. I put one out of course and he demolished it.
> So far has not vomited this time. He is so thin and again has old coat hanging on. But I am so delighted to have him back. He looked all over for his bed which I had put out in the garage. It is now back where it belongs. I need to go get food and toys and a collar for him. Couldn't have been a better time-right after pay day. I am so happy i don't know what to do with myself. Wherever he's been they
> don't love or care for him as I do. My prayers have been answered. I had been very low this morning, overwhelmed with work and not able to accomplish anything. He smells of some disinfectant. So a bath is in order for him and me.
> Marlark Marge.


How wonderful for you and Hobo to be reunited! I am so happy for both of you.
Flockie


----------



## flockie

NanaCaren said:


> Chris and Chrissy off to the jr prom. He was as nervous tonight as the first time he met us.


What a nice picture! I like Chrissy's dress, very pretty and they do make an adorable couple. Hope they had a great time at the prom.

Flockie


----------



## DorisT

Joe P said:


> O'k laundry put away, house tidied, put chicken pot pie from yesterday in oven, (always better the next day), and peeled Granny Smith apples and sliced them ever so thin and put them in my home made pastry with Mom's apple pie recipe. Pastry is an art and I have not mastered the edges yet and I will look up different types to do. My Grandmother did tis all so fast I never really caught on. The old movie "Jane Eyre" is on and I love it so. nice reading about the lads, Dave. I miss my son and daughter. joe p


Joe, I get the feeling that you're overworked!! Do you do "everything" at home? Cook, clean, etc., etc.??


----------



## FireballDave

LesleighAnne said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deescrafty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I have a son who persists in believing I am completely incompetent with my droid, all computers and high def equipment. Mostly I just get impatient with poorly and way overwritten directions and go to him for shortcuts. When he assists me with buying anything electronic I feel like a dinosaur when he and the salesman go into tekkie mode. I have been in your shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> I allow the youngsters to enjoy their rare and fleeting moments of superiority, but I always have a prepared _Question from Hell_ at the ready, one has to keep them on their toes!
> 
> So far so good with the new smugphone, I've found the _On_ switch and managed to make a call with it. They've installed a thoroughly entertaining ringtone, it's the theme from _The Man From U.N.C.L.E._, they thought I might want to, _Open Channel D!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They chose the full extended sound effect of the _Tardis_ taking off for the ear-shattering alarm, complete with flashing lights, it's enough to wake the dead! Cue a _Dalek Chorus_ chanting, "Alert! Alert! Davros approaches, creator of the Daleks, supreme rulers of the universe!" Are they seventeen, or seven?
> 
> They were obviously very busy little elves, the _Pub Finder_ will be useful, they know me far too well! However, I'm not entirely convinced I need an accelerometer on my mobile phone, I think that one might be an app too far!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Man from Uncle!!!! I love it. Are they really only 17? How do they know The Man from Uncle? I have not seen reruns.
Click to expand...

_The Lad_ grew up with such delights, we go for _retro_ bigtime here. Us Brits love _High Camp_ and U.N.C.L.E. is iconic. Of course, we have some home-grown gems, it really doesn't get much camper than this!






Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Tessadele said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :roll: :lol:  Dave-You're so funny!!!! Would have loved to have been there and saw the site!!
> 
> 
> 
> It was hilarious, every phone was examined and commented on, at least twice. Endless sage deliberations and much chin-rubbing, teens are great value!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They'd probably not approve of my $14.99 Trackphone. I'm happy if I can turn it on, dial, and end the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to worry about buying a new phone, when my DD gets a new one ,I get the old one. It's quite a regular event.
> 
> Tessa
Click to expand...

Nobody woould want my old smugphone, it was a technological disaster zone!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Needleme said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :lol:  :roll: Dave--You make me laugh!! Gin for breakfast- ?????
> 
> 
> 
> Ever the _enfant terrible_, I once caused an outrage in the press by serving dry martinis to students in a lecture at 9:00a.m. The topic was 1920s culture, I thought it was appropriate!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaaa Whaaaa (whine) How come I never had a cool teacher like you?
Click to expand...

You should have chosen a fun subject like History of Art!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :lol:  :roll: Dave--You make me laugh!! Gin for breakfast- ?????
> 
> 
> 
> Ever the _enfant terrible_, I once caused an outrage in the press by serving dry martinis to students in a lecture at 9:00a.m. The topic was 1920s culture, I thought it was appropriate!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaaa Whaaaa (whine) How come I never had a cool teacher like you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But now he teaches us egg cozies and supplies recipes for food and drink!!! Cheers, Dave!
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

You expect seriousness?

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :lol:  :roll: Dave--You make me laugh!! Gin for breakfast- ?????
> 
> 
> 
> Ever the _enfant terrible_, I once caused an outrage in the press by serving dry martinis to students in a lecture at 9:00a.m. The topic was 1920s culture, I thought it was appropriate!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaaa Whaaaa (whine) How come I never had a cool teacher like you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But now he teaches us egg cozies and supplies recipes for food and drink!!! Cheers, Dave!
> :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You expect seriousness?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Totally we expect honest-to-goodness teaching complete with recesses and breaks and stuff like that!!! oh yah, we bring our cell phones too so that we can all call UNCLE!!


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> :lol:  5mmdpns--Yes, I agree--He's just an all around GREAT PERSON!!! Let's put him in for the teacher of the year award. How many votes do I have out there???? Mine is number 1.


Now you're embarrassing me, I'm simply a facilitator.

Dave


----------



## DorisT

Huge congratulations, needleme! Looks like you acquired a little sunburn/tan along the way? It's very attractive --as you are!!


----------



## DorisT

Today is DH's birthday - 84 years old! Younger son from SC and I took him out for brunch and then let him relax the rest of the day. The two are now playing cribbage and son is winning!! Told him he needed to let Dad win since it's his birthday! :-D


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:  5mmdpns--Yes, I agree--He's just an all around GREAT PERSON!!! Let's put him in for the teacher of the year award. How many votes do I have out there???? Mine is number 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're embarrassing me, I'm simply a facilitator.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Is my vote #3?


----------



## NanaCaren

flockie said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris and Chrissy off to the jr prom. He was as nervous tonight as the first time he met us.
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice picture! I like Chrissy's dress, very pretty and they do make an adorable couple. Hope they had a great time at the prom.
> 
> Flockie
Click to expand...

Chrissy said they had a wonderful time. I think they make a sweet couple too.


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> Today is DH's birthday - 84 years old! Younger son from SC and I took him out for brunch and then let him relax the rest of the day. The two are now playing cribbage and son is winning!! Told him he needed to let Dad win since it's his birthday! :-D


I hope he's having a great day, please give him my very best wishes.

dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris and Chrissy off to the jr prom. He was as nervous tonight as the first time he met us.
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice picture! I like Chrissy's dress, very pretty and they do make an adorable couple. Hope they had a great time at the prom.
> 
> Flockie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chrissy said they had a wonderful time. I think they make a sweet couple too.
Click to expand...

They looked great together, I'm so glad they had fun!

Dace


----------



## LesleighAnne

DorisT said:


> Today is DH's birthday - 84 years old! Younger son from SC and I took him out for brunch and then let him relax the rest of the day. The two are now playing cribbage and son is winning!! Told him he needed to let Dad win since it's his birthday! :-D


At seven years old I used to play my grandfather drafts. Now and then he would let me win. I knew he did and I was always so happy.


----------



## FireballDave

_Scalextric_ competition done, the elves have settled down to watch _The X-Files_. I'd better knock some pastry up and throw a few cherry pies together for their midnight feast.

Why don't they put on weight?

_Bemused scullion, 
Somewhere in London_


----------



## iamsam

dave - you are definitely my kind of guy - did they drink them?

sam



FireballDave said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :lol:  :roll: Dave--You make me laugh!! Gin for breakfast- ?????
> 
> 
> 
> Ever the _enfant terrible_, I once caused an outrage in the press by serving dry martinis to students in a lecture at 9:00a.m. The topic was 1920s culture, I thought it was appropriate!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## KatyNora

FireballDave said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Man from Uncle!!!! I love it. Are they really only 17? How do they know The Man from Uncle? I have not seen reruns.
> 
> 
> 
> _The Lad_ grew up with such delights, we go for _retro_ bigtime here. Us Brits love _High Camp_ and U.N.C.L.E. is iconic. Of course, we have some home-grown gems, it really doesn't get much camper than this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Oh, thank you for that great reminder, Dave. I had dreams of becoming Emma Peel :lol: but somehow it just didn't quite work out for me. :-(


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is DH's birthday - 84 years old! Younger son from SC and I took him out for brunch and then let him relax the rest of the day. The two are now playing cribbage and son is winning!! Told him he needed to let Dad win since it's his birthday! :-D
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he's having a great day, please give him my very best wishes.
> 
> dave
Click to expand...

John said thank you, Dave!! I spent the afternoon telling son all about you! Maybe some day he'll get to England and meet you.


----------



## Lurker 2

flockie said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> tonight's 'moonscape', someone mentioned that the moon is approaching it's closest to the earth, for quite some time. Can't guarantee it will be as clear tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful photo of the moon! Thanks for posting it.
Click to expand...

thank you! Just as well I took it when I did, today it is cloudy, and a real damp feeling Autumn day, very still.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> _Scalextric_ competition done, the elves have settled down to watch _The X-Files_. I'd better knock some pastry up and throw a few cherry pies together for their midnight feast.
> 
> Why don't they put on weight?
> 
> _Bemused scullion,
> Somewhere in London_


Yummy cherry pie! Are you going to share?

They don't put on weight because they don't know any better. I'm sure when they get older they will put on weight too.


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:
 

> dave - you are definitely my kind of guy - did they drink them?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :lol:  :roll: Dave--You make me laugh!! Gin for breakfast- ?????
> 
> 
> 
> Ever the _enfant terrible_, I once caused an outrage in the press by serving dry martinis to students in a lecture at 9:00a.m. The topic was 1920s culture, I thought it was appropriate!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Of course! We can't let good booze go to waste!

The really hilarious thing was journalists having to feign being shocked by alcohol consumption, the words 'pot', 'kettle' and 'black' spring to mind!

Dave


----------



## budasha

Whoopee - did anyone hear the results of the Kentucky Derby? Our Canadian horse won - wow!


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is DH's birthday - 84 years old! Younger son from SC and I took him out for brunch and then let him relax the rest of the day. The two are now playing cribbage and son is winning!! Told him he needed to let Dad win since it's his birthday! :-D
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he's having a great day, please give him my very best wishes.
> 
> dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John said thank you, Dave!! I spent the afternoon telling son all about you! Maybe some day he'll get to England and meet you.
Click to expand...

I hope he can make it over!

Dave


----------



## flockie

Man from U.N.C.L.E. and The Avengers were two of the shows my Dad and I loved to watch. We also liked Girl from U.N.C.L.E. with Stefanie Powers and Noel Harrison(I think).


----------



## budasha

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a useful tip...
> 
> Not being interested in kickball and it being _FA Cup Final Day_, I decided to go shopping after the _MotoGP_. A few of the lads wanted to watch the match, sad mis-guided individuals that they are, the rest thought it would be more fun to accompany me. This is always a good afternoon to go shopping, the kickball means stores are usually deserted, I don't do crowds.
> 
> I have finally lost patience with my smartphone, or _smugphone_ as I call it, so-named because I could hear it sniggering at my inability to work the wretched thing! So to-day was the day to buy a new, simpler mobile phone, one I could get along with.
> 
> Now for my advice, do not, I repeat *DO NOT* take half a dozen tech-savvy teenage boys with you when you go to buy technology, that way madness lies! They descend into a cacophany of tech-speak and all have equally valid and equally incomprehensible views on every device in the shop!
> 
> Well I have a new phone, I'm sure it has more capabilities than I'll ever need in this life, or the next. I've given the device to the boys, their job is to make it work by the time I get up tomorrow. I expect a fully-functioning phone with easy-to-understand operating instructions by breakfast, otherwise their cook is going on strike!
> 
> I'm merely _Bewildered of London_, I think I overheard the shop assistant booking an emergency appointment with his therapist!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Dave for that laugh, thank you for sharing that!
Click to expand...

I second that :lol:


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Scalextric_ competition done, the elves have settled down to watch _The X-Files_. I'd better knock some pastry up and throw a few cherry pies together for their midnight feast.
> 
> Why don't they put on weight?
> 
> _Bemused scullion,
> Somewhere in London_
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy cherry pie! Are you going to share?
> 
> They don't put on weight because they don't know any better. I'm sure when they get older they will put on weight too.
Click to expand...

At midnight on a Sunday, I opened canned cherries and added a slug of vodka! It works!

Dave


----------



## budasha

NanaCaren said:


> Chris and Chrissy off to the jr prom. He was as nervous tonight as the first time he met us.


Cute couple


----------



## carol's gifts

mmdpns--That is funny-not unusual these days for younsters to carry cell phones. The comments I have heard why they thing it should be allowed is "In case of a shooting at school-my mom can come pick me up","I have to call my mom and let her know when to pick me up!!!


----------



## budasha

margewhaples said:


> I am very busy sewing my heart back together. I heard a whimper at the door and as I have been for the last mo. I rushed and opened it to find a very skinny chihuahua whom I had named HOBO sitting outside. He walzed through the front door as if he just been out for a walk, marched over to his watering dish which I left where it was and looked up for his dish of food. I put one out of course and he demolished it.
> So far has not vomited this time. He is so thin and again has old coat hanging on. But I am so delighted to have him back. He looked all over for his bed which I had put out in the garage. It is now back where it belongs. I need to go get food and toys and a collar for him. Couldn't have been a better time-right after pay day. I am so happy i don't know what to do with myself. Wherever he's been they
> don't love or care for him as I do. My prayers have been answered. I had been very low this morning, overwhelmed with work and not able to accomplish anything. He smells of some disinfectant. So a bath is in order for him and me.
> Marlark Marge.


Marge I'm so happy for you and Hobo. I have been thinking of Hobo every day and hoping that he would return to you. My prayers have been answered. Please make sure that he doesn't wander this time. HOpefully, he'll realize where his forever home is.


----------



## 5mmdpns

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:  5mmdpns--Yes, I agree--He's just an all around GREAT PERSON!!! Let's put him in for the teacher of the year award. How many votes do I have out there???? Mine is number 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're embarrassing me, I'm simply a facilitator.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is my vote #3?
Click to expand...

And I am next. My puppy dog votes too! And she wants _the gannets_ to vote!


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: :lol: Dave--So you're a Great Facilitator also!!!!!  No seriously you are!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Scalextric_ competition done, the elves have settled down to watch _The X-Files_. I'd better knock some pastry up and throw a few cherry pies together for their midnight feast.
> 
> Why don't they put on weight?
> 
> _Bemused scullion,
> Somewhere in London_
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy cherry pie! Are you going to share?
> 
> They don't put on weight because they don't know any better. I'm sure when they get older they will put on weight too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At midnight on a Sunday, I opened canned cherries and added a slug of vodka! It works!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I will have to try that, much faster than baking a pie.


----------



## budasha

Southern Gal said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi everyone, still no word from martin,huh? they may have put him in hosp and running tests, guess we will wait and see.
> after cleaning the church, we were going to do the wally world thing, but talked ourselves outof it. too hot.
> i fixed us some chicken strips rolled in instant pot. i sprayed the George Forman grill with Pam and gave them another good shot of spray later and they crisp up very well, some pot. corn, english peas and i am done. did i mention i really hate cooking?
> we could really use a rain, but i guess when its our time we will have showers, until then i water my tomatoes and squash, i garden in huge flower pots. talk with you all later, and i will be checking back.
> 
> 
> 
> Instant "pot"!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: instant potatoes, sorry, i get used to my girlfriends and my short hand on e mails, i just figure everyone gets it.
Click to expand...

I did, I was just pulling your leg


----------



## 5mmdpns

budasha said:


> Whoopee - did anyone hear the results of the Kentucky Derby? Our Canadian horse won - wow!


I know!! I watched it. I'll Have Another is from Windsor, Ontario!!! haha, just down the street from you! :thumbup:


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :roll: Happy Birthday Mr. Doris T. Enjoy your day!!! Now I read your real name is John! Happy, Happy Birthday Mr.John.


----------



## NanaCaren

budasha said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris and Chrissy off to the jr prom. He was as nervous tonight as the first time he met us.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute couple
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## budasha

Needleme said:


> Hi everybody--been keeping up on and off this weekend. Wanted to share that yesterday I completed the half marathon for the American Heart Association for which I have been training since February. I am posting a picture of the back of my jersey where I wrote the names of the people I kept in my heart as I ran-- loved ones who are living with heart disease and loved ones who have passed away because of heart disease. Thanks for the encouragement so many of you gave me along the way! Lynne
> 
> Hoping the pics post--don't we all hope this as we hit the "Send" button??


Congratulations on completing the marathon. Great picture. :thumbup:


----------



## Needleme

DorisT said:


> Huge congratulations, needleme! Looks like you acquired a little sunburn/tan along the way? It's very attractive --as you are!!


Thanks so much, yes, I did get a little pink in spite of the sunblock!


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> mmdpns--That is funny-not unusual these days for younsters to carry cell phones. The comments I have heard why they thing it should be allowed is "In case of a shooting at school-my mom can come pick me up","I have to call my mom and let her know when to pick me up!!!


The current crop of phones are entertainment centres and playgroud 'must-haves'. You either enter the insane chase for 'novelty' or, wilfully opt out completely. I personally favour the opt-out; but then, I'm not teenaged, with teenage paranoia!

Dave


----------



## Needleme

budasha said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody--been keeping up on and off this weekend. Wanted to share that yesterday I completed the half marathon for the American Heart Association for which I have been training since February. I am posting a picture of the back of my jersey where I wrote the names of the people I kept in my heart as I ran-- loved ones who are living with heart disease and loved ones who have passed away because of heart disease. Thanks for the encouragement so many of you gave me along the way! Lynne
> 
> Hoping the pics post--don't we all hope this as we hit the "Send" button??
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on completing the marathon. Great picture. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks so much! I had a blast!


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Scalextric_ competition done, the elves have settled down to watch _The X-Files_. I'd better knock some pastry up and throw a few cherry pies together for their midnight feast.
> 
> Why don't they put on weight?
> 
> _Bemused scullion,
> Somewhere in London_
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy cherry pie! Are you going to share?
> 
> They don't put on weight because they don't know any better. I'm sure when they get older they will put on weight too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At midnight on a Sunday, I opened canned cherries and added a slug of vodka! It works!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will have to try that, much faster than baking a pie.
Click to expand...

It really works well, a can of cherries, warmed through with a little cornflour (cornstarch) and a healthy slug of vodka, into a pie-dish with pre-rolled pastry. Bake for the crust and sprnikle with sugar the instant it comes from the oven. Elves demolished the first batch and are awaiting the next!

Dave


----------



## siouxann

FireballDave said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> mmdpns--That is funny-not unusual these days for younsters to carry cell phones. The comments I have heard why they thing it should be allowed is "In case of a shooting at school-my mom can come pick me up","I have to call my mom and let her know when to pick me up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The current crop of phones are entertainment centres and playgroud 'must-haves'. You either enter the insane chase for 'novelty' or, wilfully opt out completely. I personally favour the opt-out; but then, I'm not teenaged, with teenage paranoia!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Carol, isn't that a sad commentary on life today!?!

Dave, I completely agree. About a year ago, I succumbed to the sales person and got a Blackberry. I still don't know exactly what kind of phone it is, they all seem to be i-something or other. It has internet access, and my thought at the time was that I could keep up with the KP/TP posts. (Yes, really!) Well, the print on the screen is so tiny that I can't read it, and when I enlarge it, I can't control where the blinkin' curs(e)or is. My old phone worked quite well, but I couldn't keep the battery charged. Turns out it was so old that the store was not able to transfer any of the contacts/numbers/photos onto the new phone. That phone was only 5. I am definitely NOT a techno-geek!


----------



## siouxann

YUUUMMM! cherry pie with vodka sounds delish, and easy enough to whip up at a minute's notice. Sounds like tomorrow night's dessert to me. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## wannabear

At present I have no cell phone at all. We just turned our TV back on yesterday after a few months dawdling around waiting for a converter box to drop from the sky. We have watched DVDs, but not very much because we don't have many. The old Star Trek was the first thing we saw last night and we noticed that Kirk was talking into a device somewhat bigger than a cell phone, and Spock had a version of Bluetooth sticking straight out of his ear. Of course when they made that show there was still a space program in this country.


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> At present I have no cell phone at all. We just turned our TV back on yesterday after a few months dawdling around waiting for a converter box to drop from the sky. We have watched DVDs, but not very much because we don't have many. The old Star Trek was the first thing we saw last night and we noticed that Kirk was talking into a device somewhat bigger than a cell phone, and Spock had a version of Bluetooth sticking straight out of his ear. Of course when they made that show there was still a space program in this country.


And they had one seriously cool telephonist!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

siouxann said:


> YUUUMMM! cherry pie with vodka sounds delish, and easy enough to whip up at a minute's notice. Sounds like tomorrow night's dessert to me. Thanks for the idea!


So easy, life doesn't have to be difficult!

Dave


----------



## Joe P

I don't feel overworked, I love what I do as when I was a teacher for 40 years or so I had no time to be domestic because to make it I had 3 part-time jobs extra to support my family. I am not complaining but I know we never could afford to buy a home in D.C. or in Seattle where I taught because on a teacher's salary we never qualified. I moved to Texas and was able to retire and buy my own home and live better than ever. Hence I love "My Texas" I don't like the extreme heat but I stay in when it is so hot. I can afford to do that. I am a wealthy man in many ways other than money. I am a fortunate man. Thank you for commenting.

Dave, gave me the hint about Nutmeg and how to buy that whole as a seed. I learn so much from him. thanks Dave if you are reading this.



DorisT said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> O'k laundry put away, house tidied, put chicken pot pie from yesterday in oven, (always better the next day), and peeled Granny Smith apples and sliced them ever so thin and put them in my home made pastry with Mom's apple pie recipe. Pastry is an art and I have not mastered the edges yet and I will look up different types to do. My Grandmother did tis all so fast I never really caught on. The old movie "Jane Eyre" is on and I love it so. nice reading about the lads, Dave. I miss my son and daughter. joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, I get the feeling that you're overworked!! Do you do "everything" at home? Cook, clean, etc., etc.??
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

Oh Dave, I thought the slug of vodka was for the cook. Funny me. I am the 4 th vote.



FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Scalextric_ competition done, the elves have settled down to watch _The X-Files_. I'd better knock some pastry up and throw a few cherry pies together for their midnight feast.
> 
> Why don't they put on weight?
> 
> _Bemused scullion,
> Somewhere in London_
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy cherry pie! Are you going to share?
> 
> They don't put on weight because they don't know any better. I'm sure when they get older they will put on weight too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At midnight on a Sunday, I opened canned cherries and added a slug of vodka! It works!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will have to try that, much faster than baking a pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It really works well, a can of cherries, warmed through with a little cornflour (cornstarch) and a healthy slug of vodka, into a pie-dish with pre-rolled pastry. Bake for the crust and sprnikle with sugar the instant it comes from the oven. Elves demolished the first batch and are awaiting the next!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

Masterpiece Theatre from England is on my favorite program and it is the new "Sherlock". love it talk lataa..


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> Oh Dave, I thought the slug of vodka was for the cook. Funny me. I am the 4 th vote.
> 
> At midnight on a Sunday, I opened canned cherries and added a slug of vodka! It works!
> 
> Dave


It really works well, a can of cherries, warmed through with a little cornflour (cornstarch) and a healthy slug of vodka, into a pie-dish with pre-rolled pastry. Bake for the crust and sprnikle with sugar the instant it comes from the oven. Elves demolished the first batch and are awaiting the next!

Dave[/quote][/quote]

*chuckles* I was vote #4 on page 30 and my puppy was vote #5. You must be vote #6!!!

Tell me, when you were a teacher did you do serve up your class some cocktails?


----------



## Joe P

I would think not. My teaching was of a different style, I taught in our public schools and cocktails would have been immediate dismissal, sad to say.



5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Dave, I thought the slug of vodka was for the cook. Funny me. I am the 4 th vote.
> 
> At midnight on a Sunday, I opened canned cherries and added a slug of vodka! It works!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> It really works well, a can of cherries, warmed through with a little cornflour (cornstarch) and a healthy slug of vodka, into a pie-dish with pre-rolled pastry. Bake for the crust and sprnikle with sugar the instant it comes from the oven. Elves demolished the first batch and are awaiting the next!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

[/quote]

*chuckles* I was vote #4 on page 30 and my puppy was vote #5. You must be vote #6!!!

Tell me, when you were a teacher did you do serve up your class some cocktails?[/quote]


----------



## Poledra65

FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, please excuse my ignorance but I have only bought nutmeg powdered in a small spice bottle. Where do you buy nutmeg, is it sold in the produce dept? I have never heard of grating a nutmeg. Is the nutmeg off a tree? God, I am dumb. I learn so much from you. Keep it up. OMG dry (saffire)(sp) Gin martinis in a lecture of the 1920's they are my favorite. Good show, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Nutmeg is the seed of the tree _Myristica fragrans_, spice importers like _Schwartz_ sell it both powdered and whole. It is far better to buy whole nutmeg, once grated its beautiful fragrance fades rapidly, whole nutmeg keeps for decades.
> 
> It's worth visiting your local small independent grocers, they tend to stock a far better range of spices than the big supermarket chains, or _Palaces of Hell_ as I prefer to call them.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

HEB has it Joe, or at least they did, if not, Central Market definitely does, I have never looked at Walmart for much other than the basics in spices.


----------



## Poledra65

Needleme, congrats on the marathon!! New you'd make it.


----------



## Joe P

o'k I am #6 love it.



Joe P said:


> I would think not. My teaching was of a different style, I taught in our public schools and cocktails would have been immediate dismissal, sad to say. #
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Dave, I thought the slug of vodka was for the cook. Funny me. I am the 4 th vote.
> 
> At midnight on a Sunday, I opened canned cherries and added a slug of vodka! It works!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> It really works well, a can of cherries, warmed through with a little cornflour (cornstarch) and a healthy slug of vodka, into a pie-dish with pre-rolled pastry. Bake for the crust and sprnikle with sugar the instant it comes from the oven. Elves demolished the first batch and are awaiting the next!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*chuckles* I was vote #4 on page 30 and my puppy was vote #5. You must be vote #6!!!

Tell me, when you were a teacher did you do serve up your class some cocktails?[/quote][/quote]


----------



## Needleme

Poledra65 said:


> Needleme, congrats on the marathon!! New you'd make it.


Thank you so much! I am sure that confidence helped put some spring in my step!


----------



## Poledra65

I had a science teacher that let us have a party anytime we wanted, well, almost. lol...He only served soda though. 
Mr. Heinrich was a great teacher. :thumbup:


----------



## Needleme

carol's gifts said:


> :roll: Needleme--It's funny you should say that about 5:00 somewher--I started to put that on my post but didn't.Great minds think alike!!!


Yep! Another family secret out! :-D


----------



## Needleme

FireballDave said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :lol:  :roll: Dave--You make me laugh!! Gin for breakfast- ?????
> 
> 
> 
> Ever the _enfant terrible_, I once caused an outrage in the press by serving dry martinis to students in a lecture at 9:00a.m. The topic was 1920s culture, I thought it was appropriate!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaaa Whaaaa (whine) How come I never had a cool teacher like you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should have chosen a fun subject like History of Art!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Close-- two degrees in English Literature! Lots of tea in those books!


----------



## Joe P

I think back to all the teachers in my life I think how wonderful each and everyone of them were to me. I will never forget Miss King my 5th grade teacher who also went to our church and was my camp sponsor in the summer for a week on the beach in Washington state. She read such wonderful books to us every day and the crafts I learned from her I do today. I always loved that woman. She is long dead now but not in my heart, her legacy lives on.


----------



## Needleme

budasha said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi everyone, still no word from martin,huh? they may have put him in hosp and running tests, guess we will wait and see.
> after cleaning the church, we were going to do the wally world thing, but talked ourselves outof it. too hot.
> i fixed us some chicken strips rolled in instant pot. i sprayed the George Forman grill with Pam and gave them another good shot of spray later and they crisp up very well, some pot. corn, english peas and i am done. did i mention i really hate cooking?
> we could really use a rain, but i guess when its our time we will have showers, until then i water my tomatoes and squash, i garden in huge flower pots. talk with you all later, and i will be checking back.
> 
> 
> 
> Instant "pot"!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: instant potatoes, sorry, i get used to my girlfriends and my short hand on e mails, i just figure everyone gets it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did, I was just pulling your leg
Click to expand...

Ha ha-- I knew what you meant, but this was still FUNNY!


----------



## DorisT

wannabear said:


> At present I have no cell phone at all. We just turned our TV back on yesterday after a few months dawdling around waiting for a converter box to drop from the sky. We have watched DVDs, but not very much because we don't have many. The old Star Trek was the first thing we saw last night and we noticed that Kirk was talking into a device somewhat bigger than a cell phone, and Spock had a version of Bluetooth sticking straight out of his ear. Of course when they made that show there was still a space program in this country.


Wannabear, I wish I had known you needed a converter box. We have either one or two that we don't need. :thumbdown:


----------



## Poledra65

Well, it's after 10pm here and I have to be up at 6am to get DH off to work. I'm definitely not a morning person, he wakes up all cheery and doesn't even need caffeine to start the day, no amount of caffeine helps me in the morning. No, I'm definitely a night person. 
So good night/morning all, see you later alligators. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Scalextric_ competition done, the elves have settled down to watch _The X-Files_. I'd better knock some pastry up and throw a few cherry pies together for their midnight feast.
> 
> Why don't they put on weight?
> 
> _Bemused scullion,
> Somewhere in London_
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy cherry pie! Are you going to share?
> 
> Dave, does the vodka act as a sleeping pill?
> 
> They don't put on weight because they don't know any better. I'm sure when they get older they will put on weight too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At midnight on a Sunday, I opened canned cherries and added a slug of vodka! It works!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will have to try that, much faster than baking a pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It really works well, a can of cherries, warmed through with a little cornflour (cornstarch) and a healthy slug of vodka, into a pie-dish with pre-rolled pastry. Bake for the crust and sprnikle with sugar the instant it comes from the oven. Elves demolished the first batch and are awaiting the next!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## margewhaples

Well I am getting ready to hit the hay. HOBO has spent the evening with his head submerged in the peanut butter contained that he found somewhere. I finally had to take it away. I guess he takes after someone else I know, namely Sam.
You'd think it had been more than three hours since I've fed him. He's eaten four times in the last 24 hrs. Hasn't quite returned to his former habits in the house. Will go to bed now with salutations to all for a gladful wk. Marlark Marge.


----------



## pammie1234

Beautiful moon again tonight. Up a little later than I should be. I'm taking my DM to the doctor tomorrow and it will be a long process. She moves very slowly and has a hard time getting in and out of the car. It is an exercise in patience for me! I'm going to knit a little longer and then off to bed. I hope everyone has a good night's rest or a good day, depending where you are!


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> So good night/morning all, see you later alligators. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


...in a while crocodile


----------



## darowil

Joe P said:


> Oh Dave, I thought the slug of vodka was for the cook. Funny me. I am the 4 th vote.


How about two slugs? one each


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Dave, I thought the slug of vodka was for the cook. Funny me. I am the 4 th vote.
> 
> 
> 
> How about two slugs? one each
Click to expand...

With you all the way on that!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

The vodka didn't act like a sleeping draught on the boys, far too many androgens racing round their teenaged bodies! However, I can thoroughly recommend _Advocaat_ as the best syrup to pour over ice cream sundaes and banana splits; great for children's parties, the little dears all doze off! I'm not a big fan of the _Snowball_ cocktail, but it's impossible to over-rate _Advocaat_ on ice cream!

My Banana Splits are good, but the best I have ever had was in _Race Rock_ Las Vegas, a massive and delicious confection in a great bar/cafe where everyone was friendly and the decor is brill!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> I would think not. My teaching was of a different style, I taught in our public schools and cocktails would have been immediate dismissal, sad to say.


I always get confused by American terminology, in England _Public Schools_ like the one I went to and _The Lad_ attends are the most prestigious educational institutions in the land. The one I attended was founded in 1596, a relative newcomer compared to my son's, his has been around since 1382. Public Schools are truly independent, they are free of interference, influence, let or hindrance by politics or religion and offer something exceptional. You would probably call them 'private', but they are also independent of financial influence or interference, there are fees for those that can afford to pay, but there are bursaries and grants available for the less well off, these are spectacularly rich charitable foundations with vast land holdings.

Sadly, they are too few in number, 95% of children go to state-funded schools, it's such a pity because public schools are without doubt the best playground on earth! They're very grown-up, boys are expected to act like young gentlemen from the minute they enter the door, house-keeping staff address the boys as 'Sir', even when they stand over them and get the boy to mop up a mess he's made! Boys are treated to a non-stop diet of duty, social-responsibility, cross country runs at dawn and inedible food from day one with a heady mix of every exciting pursuit imaginable thrown in for good measure. My school had it's own gliders to amuse the boys, as well as offering white water canoes, karting, parachuting, mountaineering, even a radio telescope with masts spread across the grounds and a rifle range in the basement, no boy could ask for more!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Needleme said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :lol:  :roll: Dave--You make me laugh!! Gin for breakfast- ?????
> 
> 
> 
> Ever the _enfant terrible_, I once caused an outrage in the press by serving dry martinis to students in a lecture at 9:00a.m. The topic was 1920s culture, I thought it was appropriate!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whaaaa Whaaaa (whine) How come I never had a cool teacher like you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should have chosen a fun subject like History of Art!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close-- two degrees in English Literature! Lots of tea in those books!
Click to expand...

English Lit is a good subject, lots of fun stuff there!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> I think back to all the teachers in my life I think how wonderful each and everyone of them were to me. I will never forget Miss King my 5th grade teacher who also went to our church and was my camp sponsor in the summer for a week on the beach in Washington state. She read such wonderful books to us every day and the crafts I learned from her I do today. I always loved that woman. She is long dead now but not in my heart, her legacy lives on.


I had so many great Masters at school, my favourite taught Ethics, one of the _Lords Spiritual_ his lessons were always thought-provoking and he was truly inspirational thinker and public speaker, I will forever be in his debt for his support and guidance. My greatest joy was to have him present at the opening of my first _Parliamentary Exhibition_ in the Palace of Westminster, he was a very fine man and a superb moral guide, I remember him most fondly.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Q: How many boys does it take to buy a loaf of bread?

A: All of them!

Fun and games this morning, I awaken at 5:45 every day when the early flights track towards Heathrow and the 5:51 train to London Bridge goes through a mile away, I have exceptionally sharp hearing. My house-guests are used to being up at dawn for a swim or cross-country run, I could hear every word of their _stage-whispers_ as they got moving. Then it happened, my new phone went into full _Alarm Mode_ flashing lights, the sound of the _Tardis_ taking off, followed by a battle between Daleks and Cybermen for mastery of the universe!

Four shame-faced heads poked round my bedroom door to apologise for not factoring in that to-day is a Bank Holiday. Stifling my giggles I demanded coffee and toast, then sent them on the _Bun Run_. Within minutes I had my coffee and heard the sound of half a dozen _bringgg, dinggg, dinggging_ 2-stroke engines as they tore off in search of bread, croissants and pastries. It's so good to have staff!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Good Morning All,

Dave, that would have been quite startling but, funny at the same time.


----------



## FireballDave

Tessadele: Lovely to see the naming of _The Boat Project_ in Emsworth. The yacht is a wonderful work of art, a great treasure!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> Well, it's after 10pm here and I have to be up at 6am to get DH off to work. I'm definitely not a morning person, he wakes up all cheery and doesn't even need caffeine to start the day, no amount of caffeine helps me in the morning. No, I'm definitely a night person.
> So good night/morning all, see you later alligators. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Well, I am wide awake and came back to visit the tea party.
Right back at you, in a while, crocodile.....


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> Dave, that would have been quite startling but, funny at the same time.


The boys were so funny, much finger-pointing and collective guilt! I must get them to work out how to reduce the volume of the alarm, at the moment it could crack ceilings!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning All,
> 
> Dave, that would have been quite startling but, funny at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> The boys were so funny, much finger-pointing and collective guilt! I must get them to work out how to reduce the volume of the alarm, at the moment it could crack ceilings!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I had to ask the teens here how to work the alarm on my phone. Michael thought it was fun to set it for random times during the day. Until the girls set his to go off in the middle of the night.

The setting moon this morning, much larger than normal.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning All,
> 
> Dave, that would have been quite startling but, funny at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> The boys were so funny, much finger-pointing and collective guilt! I must get them to work out how to reduce the volume of the alarm, at the moment it could crack ceilings!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to ask the teens here how to work the alarm on my phone. Michael thought it was fun to set it for random times during the day. Until the girls set his to go off in the middle of the night.
> 
> The setting moon this morning, much larger than normal.
Click to expand...

Wonderful, we still have uniform grey skies and drizzle here, I've forgotten what blue looks like!

The boys were so funny, I allowed them to shift hesitantly from foot to foot as they apologised, it was tough to stifle my giggles, but their discomfiture was well worth the effort! Any explanation that begins, "Well Sir, you see Sir, it was like this Sir..." is guaranteed to be hilarious!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

The setting moon this morning, much larger than normal.[/quote]

Wonderful, we still have uniform grey skies and drizzle here, I've forgotten what blue looks like!

The boys were so funny, I allowed them to shift hesitantly from foot to foot as they apologised, it was tough to stifle my giggles, but their discomfiture was well worth the effort! Any explanation that begins, "Well Sir, you see Sir, it was like this Sir..." is guaranteed to be hilarious!

Dave[/quote]

The best kind of apologies, make them sweat a little. Never let them see you smile, that just ruins it.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:  Joe P.--That was funny what you said about thinking the vodka was for the cook!!! I don't dare touch the stuff. I have quite a bit of Native American in me. When my first husband(now deceased) were first married and stationed at Ft. Hood, TX.-I had never drank anything in my life. We went to the NCO Club one weekend with friends. They won an hour of free drinks for all at the table. Now, let me tell you they were sesoned drinkers; I had no idea what to order. They ordered me Screwdrivers, and everytime they ordered, they ordered me another drink. One drink would have done ok for me, it tasted like orange juice.I never like to waste anything. Let me tell you this was one time I should have wasted the drinks, instead of MYSELF. The next day I felt like death warmed over. Could not taste the Vodlka, only the OJ. I was so nieve then. Never wanted to drink again. Once was enough for me!!! It's funny now-but it sure wasn't then!! I did have a glass of German SchwartzKat wine which I like when we were in Germany. It was a drink with dinner. Whewwww what a bad memory!!!!


----------



## carol's gifts

Joe P said:


> I think back to all the teachers in my life I think how wonderful each and everyone of them were to me. I will never forget Miss King my 5th grade teacher who also went to our church and was my camp sponsor in the summer for a week on the beach in Washington state. She read such wonderful books to us every day and the crafts I learned from her I do today. I always loved that woman. She is long dead now but not in my heart, her legacy lives on.


Funny! My favorite teacher was name Ms. King as well. She was my 5th grade teacher in a small town school, at that time, in Grovetown, Ga. It is close to Augusta, Ga. My mom had remarried and we moved from Alabama to Ga. My (step)Dad was stationed at Ft. Gordon, Ga. We lived in a small one bedroom trailer that had a fold out sofa also. Later we moved to a big house, as their were 6 of us at that time!! Ms. King was so much fun and knew as a 9 -10 yr old I had quiet a bit of adjusting to new family, new school, away from grandparents for the first time. She was SUPER. I found out when we were in Germany the first time, they had a tea in her honor-wished I could have been there or known to send a card. When we arrived back to the states she had died. Like you-Her legacy will always live in my heart. :wink:


----------



## carol's gifts

Needleme said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi everyone, still no word from martin,huh? they may have put him in hosp and running tests, guess we will wait and see.
> after cleaning the church, we were going to do the wally world thing, but talked ourselves outof it. too hot.
> i fixed us some chicken strips rolled in instant pot. i sprayed the George Forman grill with Pam and gave them another good shot of spray later and they crisp up very well, some pot. corn, english peas and i am done. did i mention i really hate cooking?
> we could really use a rain, but i guess when its our time we will have showers, until then i water my tomatoes and squash, i garden in huge flower pots. talk with you all later, and i will be checking back.
> 
> 
> 
> Instant "pot"!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: instant potatoes, sorry, i get used to my girlfriends and my short hand on e mails, i just figure everyone gets it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did, I was just pulling your leg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha-- I knew what you meant, but this was still FUNNY!
Click to expand...

I caught it also, but knew what you meant. It was funny afte you explained it!!! :XD: :lol:


----------



## siouxann

Whaaaa Whaaaa (whine) How come I never had a cool teacher like you?[/quote]

You should have chosen a fun subject like History of Art!

Dave[/quote]

I DID! But the prof never treated us like that. I must now revamp my ideas about avant-garde and cool, which is how I considered him to be.


----------



## carol's gifts

FireballDave said:


> Q: How many boys does it take to buy a loaf of bread?
> 
> A: All of them!
> 
> Fun and games this morning, I awaken at 5:45 every day when the early flights track towards Heathrow and the 5:51 train to London Bridge goes through a mile away, I have exceptionally sharp hearing. My house-guests are used to being up at dawn for a swim or cross-country run, I could hear every word of their _stage-whispers_ as they got moving. Then it happened, my new phone went into full _Alarm Mode_ flashing lights, the sound of the _Tardis_ taking off, followed by a battle between Daleks and Cybermen for mastery of the universe!
> 
> Four shame-faced heads poked round my bedroom door to apologise for not factoring in that to-day is a Bank Holiday. Stifling my giggles I demanded coffee and toast, then sent them on the _Bun Run_. Within minutes I had my coffee and heard the sound of half a dozen _bringgg, dinggg, dinggging_ 2-stroke engines as they tore off in search of bread, croissants and pastries. It's so good to have staff!
> 
> Dave


 :lol: :XD: Dave-You're a trip!!! Between you,Joe, and I think it was 5mmdpns--ya'll have started my morning off full of chuckles, and I haven't even made my coffee yet!! Fred woke me up at 3:40am;When I'm awake i can't go back to sleep, so I came to TP. Thanks for starting my week with a Cheery (not cherry pie) note!!! :roll: :lol:  :mrgreen:


----------



## wannabear

DorisT said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> At present I have no cell phone at all. We just turned our TV back on yesterday after a few months dawdling around waiting for a converter box to drop from the sky. We have watched DVDs, but not very much because we don't have many. The old Star Trek was the first thing we saw last night and we noticed that Kirk was talking into a device somewhat bigger than a cell phone, and Spock had a version of Bluetooth sticking straight out of his ear. Of course when they made that show there was still a space program in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> Wannabear, I wish I had known you needed a converter box. We have either one or two that we don't need. :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

That's very kind of you. We did survive, though, and without dreadful injury. It seemed that other people were more concerned about our lack of TV than we were. The one we got was a gift from one of those concerned people, and it has been waiting for an opportunity to bring it over. You'd be amazed how easy it is to forget the number of commercials that are there all day long. I can't spend too much time watching TV - it would cut into my KP time!


----------



## margewhaples

Top of the morning to you: It's 5:00 and I can't sleep-was up and down all night. Hobo is very restless and devouring everything in sight. He never really settled yesterday. I gave up and let him out the front again-he came back shortly. He is a good dog, but his wandering ways have changed him. I still love him though. I am hoping he will once again mellow out and enjoy my company as I enjoy his. A busy week ahead and a 50th wedding celebration next weekend.
I am ready to mail my swap pkgs. off, awaiting the addresses.
It is so difficult for me to do anything without the car. Once I would have walked to the post office or to a bus to go to the shopping center, but my back and legs won't permit it anymore and I have to wait for someone to take me. I hope person(S) who took my van suffer as I have.
Maybe then they will not repeat the deed. But I really feel that it was someone looking for drugs or money to buy them. I need to go shopping for a number of things in all different directions. Knitting dishcloths for now and finishing a scarf I had started for myself before the swap.
I am looking for patterns of several different types. Any one who can please pm me your favorites.
As to favorite teachers: I have had numerous good ones particularly in grade school. One taught me to knit because she didn't want me sitting around reading all the time and I had already consumed the library's offerings.
She taught South Western culture and geography. She was very innovative in teaching classes and had feasts and dances, soap carvings and pottery all of which we could do ourselves. She always had Arizona Highways scattered around the room too. My high school Latin teacher was a real winner too. She started by teaching us all how to identify English construction and use and then proceeded with Caesar, Ovid etc. We adopted an orphan in Italy, identified Latin and its influence on art,architecture,advertising, law, etc. We also had to make projects about Roman life. I recall mosaic tiles that I applied to cardboard box to create a Roman Bath as oneof our projects. Another teacher had us take a trip getting visas, planning clothes, sites to see, and means of conveyance, selecting hotels and motels and planning activies for the trip,as we studied European history and geography-pretending that the trip was real. I recall collecting brochures, pouring over sites to see, writing for information to the consulates and letters to pen pals etc. Great fun way to learn. So long for now. Thanks for the trip down memory lane. I loved my teachers and school and developed a lifelong love of reading as a result of their devotion. Marlark Marge.


----------



## KateB

Needleme said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody--been keeping up on and off this weekend. Wanted to share that yesterday I completed the half marathon for the American Heart Association for which I have been training since February. I am posting a picture of the back of my jersey where I wrote the names of the people I kept in my heart as I ran-- loved ones who are living with heart disease and loved ones who have passed away because of heart disease. Thanks for the encouragement so many of you gave me along the way! Lynne
> 
> Hoping the pics post--don't we all hope this as we hit the "Send" button??
> 
> 
> 
> WOW that's a real achievement! Congratulations on your achievemant and much kudos for supporting such a worthwhile cause. Thank you for sharing, you deserve to put your feet up with a cuppa today!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a cuppa wine going right now!! Hee hee
Click to expand...

And you really deserve it - well done!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning All,
> 
> Dave, that would have been quite startling but, funny at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> The boys were so funny, much finger-pointing and collective guilt! I must get them to work out how to reduce the volume of the alarm, at the moment it could crack ceilings!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to ask the teens here how to work the alarm on my phone. Michael thought it was fun to set it for random times during the day. Until the girls set his to go off in the middle of the night.
> 
> The setting moon this morning, much larger than normal.
Click to expand...

Good evening/morning/afternoon!! just had a look to see what our moon looked like- there was a huge 'annulus', but I know my camera could not do it justice, of course it is slightly waning now!
I would be happy if I could figure out my alarm at all, I dropped the phone the other day, and I don't think it liked it.
Love your shot, NanaCaren, do people ring your bell? or is it decorative?


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning All,
> 
> Dave, that would have been quite startling but, funny at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> The boys were so funny, much finger-pointing and collective guilt! I must get them to work out how to reduce the volume of the alarm, at the moment it could crack ceilings!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to ask the teens here how to work the alarm on my phone. Michael thought it was fun to set it for random times during the day. Until the girls set his to go off in the middle of the night.
> 
> The setting moon this morning, much larger than normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good evening/morning/afternoon!! just had a look to see what our moon looked like- there was a huge 'annulus', but I know my camera could not do it justice, of course it is slightly waning now!
> I would be happy if I could figure out my alarm at all, I dropped the phone the other day, and I don't think it liked it.
> Love your shot, NanaCaren, do people ring your bell? or is it decorative?
Click to expand...

Thank you! I could' resist the shot. 
Yes we all ring the bell. The grandchildren know if they hear it to come running. I have trained them well.


----------



## Lurker 2

margewhaples said:


> Top of the morning to you: It's 5:00 and I can't sleep-was up and down all night. Hobo is very restless and devouring everything in sight. He never really settled yesterday. I gave up and let him out the front again-he came back shortly. He is a good dog, but his wandering ways have changed him. I still love him though. I am hoping he will once again mellow out and enjoy my company as I enjoy his. A busy week ahead and a 50th wedding celebration next weekend.
> I am ready to mail my swap pkgs. off, awaiting the addresses.
> It is so difficult for me to do anything without the car. Once I would have walked to the post office or to a bus to go to the shopping center, but my back and legs won't permit it anymore and I have to wait for someone to take me. I hope person(S) who took my van suffer as I have.
> Maybe then they will not repeat the deed. But I really feel that it was someone looking for drugs or money to buy them. I need to go shopping for a number of things in all different directions. Knitting dishcloths for now and finishing a scarf I had started for myself before the swap.
> I am looking for patterns of several different types. Any one who can please pm me your favorites.
> As to favorite teachers: I have had numerous good ones particularly in grade school. One taught me to knit because she didn't want me sitting around reading all the time and I had already consumed the library's offerings.
> She taught South Western culture and geography. She was very innovative in teaching classes and had feasts and dances, soap carvings and pottery all of which we could do ourselves. She always had Arizona Highways scattered around the room too. My high school Latin teacher was a real winner too. She started by teaching us all how to identify English construction and use and then proceeded with Caesar, Ovid etc. We adopted an orphan in Italy, identified Latin and its influence on art,architecture,advertising, law, etc. We also had to make projects about Roman life. I recall mosaic tiles that I applied to cardboard box to create a Roman Bath as oneof our projects. Another teacher had us take a trip getting visas, planning clothes, sites to see, and means of conveyance, selecting hotels and motels and planning activies for the trip,as we studied European history and geography-pretending that the trip was real. I recall collecting brochures, pouring over sites to see, writing for information to the consulates and letters to pen pals etc. Great fun way to learn. So long for now. Thanks for the trip down memory lane. I loved my teachers and school and developed a lifelong love of reading as a result of their devotion. Marlark Marge.


Just a wonder Marge, is little Hobo a dog or a 'boy' if you see what I mean? Could be a simple answer to why he likes to wander. Although I don't think there would be much that you could do to alter the situation, other than loving him, which obviously with your knowledge of dogs, is what you are doing already. 
Did you go to school in California? at Uni we were told that California had one of the best education systems around. [apologies, Dave, their words, not mine!] sounds like you had some very fine people teaching you!
Our JW neighbours are home again, they gave us a delicious piece of tuna- all gone. Have a nasty feeling I have read that they are endangered, I don't think Fale has caught onto that concept, his eyes light up at the thought of eating turtle.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning All,
> 
> Dave, that would have been quite startling but, funny at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> The boys were so funny, much finger-pointing and collective guilt! I must get them to work out how to reduce the volume of the alarm, at the moment it could crack ceilings!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to ask the teens here how to work the alarm on my phone. Michael thought it was fun to set it for random times during the day. Until the girls set his to go off in the middle of the night.
> 
> The setting moon this morning, much larger than normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good evening/morning/afternoon!! just had a look to see what our moon looked like- there was a huge 'annulus', but I know my camera could not do it justice, of course it is slightly waning now!
> I would be happy if I could figure out my alarm at all, I dropped the phone the other day, and I don't think it liked it.
> Love your shot, NanaCaren, do people ring your bell? or is it decorative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I could' resist the shot.
> Yes we all ring the bell. The grandchildren know if they hear it to come running. I have trained them well.
Click to expand...

With your acreage, the bell sounds a great idea! How is 'little' Derp?


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning All,
> 
> Dave, that would have been quite startling but, funny at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> The boys were so funny, much finger-pointing and collective guilt! I must get them to work out how to reduce the volume of the alarm, at the moment it could crack ceilings!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to ask the teens here how to work the alarm on my phone. Michael thought it was fun to set it for random times during the day. Until the girls set his to go off in the middle of the night.
> 
> The setting moon this morning, much larger than normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good evening/morning/afternoon!! just had a look to see what our moon looked like- there was a huge 'annulus', but I know my camera could not do it justice, of course it is slightly waning now!
> I would be happy if I could figure out my alarm at all, I dropped the phone the other day, and I don't think it liked it.
> Love your shot, NanaCaren, do people ring your bell? or is it decorative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I could' resist the shot.
> Yes we all ring the bell. The grandchildren know if they hear it to come running. I have trained them well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With your acreage, the bell sounds a great idea! How is 'little' Derp?
Click to expand...

He is doing very well. He was trying to help with the laundry this morning. It was rather cute.


----------



## Lurker 2

Can't do the banking yet. about to head back to bed, it is 1-45 a.m., I am trying to remember how to work my new phone! Cordless not mobile, got to hunt out the manual!


----------



## DorisT

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: :roll: Happy Birthday Mr. Doris T. Enjoy your day!!! Now I read your real name is John! Happy, Happy Birthday Mr.John.


Thanks, Carol, I'll pass it on!


----------



## DorisT

wannabear said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> At present I have no cell phone at all. We just turned our TV back on yesterday after a few months dawdling around waiting for a converter box to drop from the sky. We have watched DVDs, but not very much because we don't have many. The old Star Trek was the first thing we saw last night and we noticed that Kirk was talking into a device somewhat bigger than a cell phone, and Spock had a version of Bluetooth sticking straight out of his ear. Of course when they made that show there was still a space program in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> Wannabear, I wish I had known you needed a converter box. We have either one or two that we don't need. :thumbdown:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's very kind of you. We did survive, though, and without dreadful injury. It seemed that other people were more concerned about our lack of TV than we were. The one we got was a gift from one of those concerned people, and it has been waiting for an opportunity to bring it over. You'd be amazed how easy it is to forget the number of commercials that are there all day long. I can't spend too much time watching TV - it would cut into my KP time!
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm with you, I don't usually turn on TV until about 8 PM, if there's a good movie on TCM or another cable channel. If not, DH turns it on at 10 PM for the news.


----------



## DorisT

Thank you! I could' resist the shot. 
Yes we all ring the bell. The grandchildren know if they hear it to come running. I have trained them well.[/quote]

I had a bell on the back porch that I used to call the kids in for meals or whatever. Their playmates used to tease them about it, saying their Mom was calling the cows! 
:roll:


----------



## Joe P

Well, y'all I got up an hour ago and it is another day. I don't like saying the day as New Zealand is usually a day a head of me. I think. I am so ignorant with time, though, no malice intended. 

Dave, your comments about our school system is totally correct your public schools are private and our private schools are private and our Public Schools are government funded. I applied at one of our boarding schools in Virginia to teach there in the early 70's in my early teaching career. I was interviewed and got the job, and I was from the farm in Washington state 3,000 miles away and there was a world of difference in living on the two coasts. My job consisted of having my own home and I had two children and a nanny to take care of my children, a housekeeper and cook and a commissary to buy my food at low costs because they bought in bulk. The campus was gorgeous, the buildings were all brick, blah, blah blah and my teaching assignment was to teach English grammar, literature and do the theatre productions. I had study hall duty 3 nights a week and had to attend all events with my family.

I had a teaching position in the near by high school teaching the same thing and my salary was 4 times the amount of the boarding school. However, I had to really think and I felt out of place being so cloistered and in the walls so to speak. It is common fact private institutions might have lots of money but they pay their instructors very low salaries. Many of the private schools do not have the regiment of certification of their instructors like the public schools have as well. However, even with all that the public schools in this country are not cutting it well at all. 

I sound a bit jaundiced in my thinking but being on the front lines in teaching the masses it is a profession that needs a great deal of improvement. Through it all I loved every minute of my teaching and proud to say I never referred any student to disciplining I worked with the ones who needed that kind of attention in the room. I loved my kids so very much including my own kids. 

Enough said about our school system. Oh, California schools for years and years paid more to their teachers than any other state in the union. But, California has been broke for some time and the schools have suffered terribly there, I taught there one summer as was shocked at even the physical structure of the school I was in. I love California and they will come out of this I am sure but it is not easy with our recession going on now. joe p

woops I made my apple pie yesterday (Mom's recipe) but the inside turned into apple sauce sort of. Maybe I baked it too long or the apples were sliced to thin. A Quandry.


----------



## NanaCaren

Joe P said:


> Well, y'all I got up an hour ago and it is another day. I don't like saying the day as New Zealand is usually a day a head of me. I think. I am so ignorant with time, though, no malice intended.
> 
> Dave, your comments about our school system is totally correct your public schools are private and our private schools are private and our Public Schools are government funded. I applied at one of our boarding schools in Virginia to teach there in the early 70's in my early teaching career. I was interviewed and got the job, and I was from the farm in Washington state 3,000 miles away and there was a world of difference in living on the two coasts. My job consisted of having my own home and I had two children and a nanny to take care of my children, a housekeeper and cook and a commissary to buy my food at low costs because they bought in bulk. The campus was gorgeous, the buildings were all brick, blah, blah blah and my teaching assignment was to teach English grammar, literature and do the theatre productions. I had study hall duty 3 nights a week and had to attend all events with my family.
> 
> I had a teaching position in the near by high school teaching the same thing and my salary was 4 times the amount of the boarding school. However, I had to really think and I felt out of place being so cloistered and in the walls so to speak. It is common fact private institutions might have lots of money but they pay their instructors very low salaries. Many of the private schools do not have the regiment of certification of their instructors like the public schools have as well. However, even with all that the public schools in this country are not cutting it well at all.
> 
> I sound a bit jaundiced in my thinking but being on the front lines in teaching the masses it is a profession that needs a great deal of improvement. Through it all I loved every minute of my teaching and proud to say I never referred any student to disciplining I worked with the ones who needed that kind of attention in the room. I loved my kids so very much including my own kids.
> 
> Enough said about our school system. Oh, California schools for years and years paid more to their teachers than any other state in the union. But, California has been broke for some time and the schools have suffered terribly there, I taught there one summer as was shocked at even the physical structure of the school I was in. I love California and they will come out of this I am sure but it is not easy with our recession going on now. joe p
> 
> woops I made my apple pie yesterday (Mom's recipe) but the inside turned into apple sauce sort of. Maybe I baked it too long or the apples were sliced to thin. A Quandry.


It might have been the type of apple, some don't hold up very well to baking.


----------



## Joe P

I used Granny Smiths, which I thought was crisp. hummm I wonder about the thin slices, huh?


----------



## Joe P

were crisp. My grammar is getting horrible, sorry.


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> I used Granny Smiths, which I thought was crisp. hummm I wonder about the thin slices, huh?


should be ok Joe- try thicker slices next time

Interested to read your comments about your teaching career. I did not survive two years of my course- I was getting very good marks, but I wanted to teach infants, and using art and music- they wanted me to work with the 10 to 11 year olds, because I had a few Uni Papers. The system here is still anti creativity- whether mechanical, or 'soft' [can't think of a better word] I mean handcrafts, and art. I wanted to work with the Maori children who I felt were missing out, and still are. Brave ideas, but knew I was not strong enough to battle the system. That's howcome I ended up in a Waldorf School, the kids went there too, although their Dad inevitably tried to put his spoke in the oar to stop what I was doing. But no other way could I have paid for music lessons etc.,...


----------



## Lurker 2

my first attempt at designing an Aran knit- DGD has grown too tall, I think she is still thin enough to fit it! Not close enough for a fitting- should I rip it, that is the question?


----------



## Sorlenna

I've just gotten caught up with all the posts...!

Marge, so very happy Hobo has returned--it seems he may well have learned which side his bread is buttered on and hopefully, his wandering days are over.

Dee, so very, very sorry to hear about your brother. What a wonderful blessing his last gift was, though, and that is something you can be proud of.

I missed the Derby on Saturday--meant to watch but got tied up with preparations for the auction and finishing up some projects (turned the computer off early Saturday and didn't turn it back on until this morning). It's the first time in years I haven't watched, and I'm not even really a fan of horse racing...just feel obligated, being a Kentucky girl. 

I'm sending good thoughts for all who are missing this week, Marianne and Martin and Maelinde...do wish we would hear something so we know they're all right. 

Caren, lovely children in your photo--glad they had a good time.

Remembering favorite teachers...one of mine was Mrs. Glenn, my 6th grade teacher. She would make a weekly trip to the junior high that year to get materials for me and let me go at my own speed ahead of the class. I adored her! Another was Mr. Davis, high school biology--he was an incredible man. My mother told me a while back that he had passed away and I sat down and just cried...he really taught me a lot.

Carol, I'm with you on the vodka--can't abide the stuff (makes me very ill).

Now, a quick update on the weekend: we went to the auction Saturday evening and it was pleasant, though I was disappointed that the shirt didn't make more money. The evening was pleasant enough, though we were tired by the time we got home. Then yesterday we hung out at home, picked up some chicken for supper, and I worked on stringing the ton of beads I have accumulated--it's a project in the works and though I had something in mind for a couple of the colors, I'm wondering now if I can crochet or knit the others into something interesting. We shall see! I also got some sewing done--finally found a pattern for a sleeveless button down shirt (couldn't find any in the stores) and finished one and started on a couple of others.

We may get rain the next day or so--am really hoping for that, even if does mean it might be a bit chilly. Saturday night we had cloud cover, and at first I was disappointed at not seeing the moon, but then I did see it peeking through and it was stunning (didn't get any pictures, though). 

Today is a work day--3 more weeks of this schedule and then summer hours begin; tomorrow is a day off and also my birthday, but he has a meeting most of the day, so DD and I expect to get out to the bookstore and lunch, and we may all go out for supper later. I still feel behind--when my routine is disrupted, I get a bit crazy. Heh. Well, things will settle a bit after this week, as the last of the work shindigs will be done for a while. I hope we can get out to the springs soon--I could use the relaxation.

Have a good day/week, everyone, and I'll check back as I can!


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> my first attempt at designing an Aran knit- DGD has grown too tall, I think she is still thin enough to fit it! Not close enough for a fitting- should I rip it, that is the question?


If it wide enough for her, I would rip it back to where you started the decrease and add on for the right length. Ask the daughter to measure Grand daughter so you have the proper length. that is what I have to do for the grand daughters.


----------



## Joe P

O'k I will try thicker slices but I want to make sure they are not crispy when you bite into the pie. ishh I am slowly learning to bake apple pies this year. This is not easy for me.

I understand your frustration with the teaching system and you know those "Powers that Be" people are sometimes totally out of the loop. You know what I mean, right? I remember I had the kids no body wanted in this ghetto school in Seattle, I mean ghetto school. I put in for new windows as mine were dark green plastic and it was so dark in my rooms that I occupied there. I did it for 3 years in a row. I finally got so frustrated I took a chair before anyone arrived at the school and busted out all the windows because the principal got a new window in her office the week before and I believe I heard she accidentally hit it with something. Well, She heard the noise and and I did not know she was there and was going to have my job etc. etc. I said well so be it the sight of the children in the class room was more important to me.

I apologize for being so blunt but I have many of a story of dealing with the masses when I taught in many a ghetto school all over our country. During the race riots in D.C. I have another incredible story how I got away from Stokey brick throwing rioter on F Street. Another day for that. I had all black students and I got everyone of them home to their Mothers and that was all that was in my mind my children. I am not bragging I am just saying the kids come first in any situation when you take your profession seriously.



myfanwy said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used Granny Sths, which I thought was crisp. hummm I wonder about the thin slices, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> should be ok Joe- try thicker slices next time
> 
> Interested to read your comments about your teaching carreer. I did not survive two years of my course- I was getting very good marks, but I wanted to teach infants, and using art and music- they wanted me to work with the 10 to 11 year olds, because I had a few Uni Papers. The system here is still anti creativity- whether mechanical, or 'soft' [can't think of a better word] I mean handcrafts, and art. I wanted to work with the Maori children who I felt were missing out, and still are. Brave ideas, but knew I was not strong enough to battle the system. That's howcome I ended up in a Waldorf School, the kids went there too, although their Dad inevitably tried to put his spoke in the oar to stop what I was doing. But no other way could I have paid for music lessons etc.,...
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

We have private schools as well as public schools, some of them are quite good. However they are run on entirely dfferent principles from public schools which are protected by Acts of Parliament as well as Royal Charters, some also by Church law. The public schools are not church schools, even though some have historical links, mine was founded by an Archbishop of Canterbury, however the education they provide must be secular and without interference or influence from any religious, political, commercial or corporate body, entity or group; they are truly independent, it's how they've survived for so long!

Some state schools are really good, but education is a political ping-pong ball in the UK. Every government has its own ideas and change is the only constant, I like stability and permanence. 

Dave


----------



## BarbaraSD

Were your "boys public schools" strictly for boys? Was there an equivalent school for girls? Or were these schools integrated where both boys and girls attended?



FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would think not. My teaching was of a different style, I taught in our public schools and cocktails would have been immediate dismissal, sad to say.
> 
> 
> 
> I always get confused by American terminology, in England _Public Schools_ like the one I went to and _The Lad_ attends are the most prestigious educational institutions in the land. The one I attended was founded in 1596, a relative newcomer compared to my son's, his has been around since 1382. Public Schools are truly independent, they are free of interference, influence, let or hindrance by politics or religion and offer something exceptional. You would probably call them 'private', but they are also independent of financial influence or interference, there are fees for those that can afford to pay, but there are bursaries and grants available for the less well off, these are spectacularly rich charitable foundations with vast land holdings.
> 
> Sadly, they are too few in number, 95% of children go to state-funded schools, it's such a pity because public schools are without doubt the best playground on earth! They're very grown-up, boys are expected to act like young gentlemen from the minute they enter the door, house-keeping staff address the boys as 'Sir', even when they stand over them and get the boy to mop up a mess he's made! Boys are treated to a non-stop diet of duty, social-responsibility, cross country runs at dawn and inedible food from day one with a heady mix of every exciting pursuit imaginable thrown in for good measure. My school had it's own gliders to amuse the boys, as well as offering white water canoes, karting, parachuting, mountaineering, even a radio telescope with masts spread across the grounds and a rifle range in the basement, no boy could ask for more!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> my first attempt at designing an Aran knit- DGD has grown too tall, I think she is still thin enough to fit it! Not close enough for a fitting- should I rip it, that is the question?
> 
> 
> 
> If it wide enough for her, I would rip it back to where you started the decrease and add on for the right length. Ask the daughter to measure Grand daughter so you have the proper length. that is what I have to do for the grand daughters.
Click to expand...

I have problems persuading the DD to use her tape measure. I might try calling her tomorrow- our Wednesday- that is designated 'housework' day, and she usually can find time to talk. Trouble with having bred such a hard working girl! She is gearing up for supporting the family when her DH [my SIL] has to retire- he is 19 years older, but very pleased to report that they have had 10 happy years together. She always was one to learn from her mother's and her sister's mistakes!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

"O'k I will try thicker slices but I want to make sure they are not crispy when you bite into the pie. ishh I am slowly learning to bake apple pies this year. This is not easy for me". said Joe P.

Joe you need to send a shot or two of vodka into that apple pie before baking!!! Then you have the rest of the vodka to drink whilst the pie is baking. haha, fun times.


----------



## Joe P

I want to make a comment about the picture of the Aran knit which by the way is really beautiful, wow the color love it. I believe someone said to rip it down to your decreases for the sleeves and have the girl measured for the around measurements to make sure it is wide enough. You do really nice work. 

Dave, the comment about the state funded and private funded is interesting particularly when you throw in that religious and other factors are not to be emphasized. We have courses on religions in our public schools and I found that so interesting because I never was taught about Muslims, budhists, etc. in my schooling even in college. We are all so inner connected with everyone in the world that we need to understand their ways and beliefs to communicate well with different societies. You are right about the "ping pong" affects of the schools one theory then another the pendulum does swing doesn't it?


----------



## Joe P

I need to tidy the cottage up a whole bunch, shower and shave and go to Mom's to sign the lease with Housing and then a long drive for her to smell the flowers (so to speak) we call it "cabin fever" and getting out gets a person over the "fever". he he.


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> I want to make a comment about the picture of the Aran knit which by the way is really beautiful, wow the color love it. I believe someone said to rip it down to your decreases for the sleeves and have the girl measured for the around measurements to make sure it is wide enough. You do really nice work.
> 
> Dave, the comment about the state funded and private funded is interesting particularly when you throw in that religious and other factors are not to be emphasized. We have courses on religions in our public schools and I found that so interesting because I never was taught about Muslims, budhists, etc. in my schooling even in college. We are all so inner connected with everyone in the world that we need to understand their ways and beliefs to communicate well with different societies. You are right about the "ping pong" affects of the schools one theory then another the pendulum does swing doesn't it?


thanks, both Nana Caren and Joe, for your comments. I think that is the right way to go. 
I hate ripping my work, just got to wait until tomorrow.

Joe, it is nearly 4-30 am. here in what we like to call 'godzone'. Also overcast- mean't to be rain, but may be that has landed in the ocean...


----------



## BarbaraSD

Joe P said:


> Masterpiece Theatre from England is on my favorite program and it is the new "Sherlock". love it talk lataa..


Do you watch Doc Martin? Love that show!


----------



## Joe P

what's doc martin?



BarbaraSD said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Masterpiece Theatre from England is on my favorite program and it is the new "Sherlock". love it talk lataa..
> 
> 
> 
> Do you watch Doc Martin? Love that show!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> what's doc martin?
> 
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Masterpiece Theatre from England is on my favorite program and it is the new "Sherlock". love it talk lataa..
> 
> 
> 
> Do you watch Doc Martin? Love that show!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Check it out Joe if you can- it is about a surgeon who has a phobia about blood, working in London, but he transfers to a village in Cornwall. Has Martin Clunes as the lead. It is a brilliant series, but they are very close I read to bringing it all to an end.


----------



## nickerina

Myfanwy wrote
"thanks, both Nana Caren and Joe, for your comments. I think that is the right way to go.
I hate ripping my work, just got to wait until tomorrow."

I agree that is beautiful! I too hate to frog but that is too gorgeous to just rip out. If it isn't a surprise perhaps ask the GD for her measurements.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> my first attempt at designing an Aran knit- DGD has grown too tall, I think she is still thin enough to fit it! Not close enough for a fitting- should I rip it, that is the question?
> 
> 
> 
> If it wide enough for her, I would rip it back to where you started the decrease and add on for the right length. Ask the daughter to measure Grand daughter so you have the proper length. that is what I have to do for the grand daughters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have problems persuading the DD to use her tape measure. I might try calling her tomorrow- our Wednesday- that is designated 'housework' day, and she usually can find time to talk. Trouble with having bred such a hard working girl! She is gearing up for supporting the family when her DH [my SIL] has to retire- he is 19 years older, but very pleased to report that they have had 10 happy years together. She always was one to learn from her mother's and her sister's mistakes!!
Click to expand...

I have trouble getting my daughter to uses the tape measure too. Luckily our hands are the same size, that is how she measures then I have to translate to inches. The younger ones usually do learn from their siblings.


----------



## BarbaraSD

Sadly, I agree with you Joe about California's public schools. What irks me is the lottery was set up to help with the expenses of these schools and I don't see that happening. And what doubly irks me is that lessons are taught to passing the state exams (SATs?) rather than learning the subject matter.

I graduated from high school in 1961 and feel so thankful I grew up in that era than now. Where one could have school lockers to store one's books (no worries about drugs or weapons) rather than having to carry them all on one's back. Where the schools had auditoriums, hot meals cooked right on the campus, p.e. and music classes. So much is gone now in our public schools and most sadly it seems teaching our children.



Joe P said:


> Well, y'all I got up an hour ago and it is another day. I don't like saying the day as New Zealand is usually a day a head of me. I think. I am so ignorant with time, though, no malice intended.
> 
> Dave, your comments about our school system is totally correct your public schools are private and our private schools are private and our Public Schools are government funded. I applied at one of our boarding schools in Virginia to teach there in the early 70's in my early teaching career. I was interviewed and got the job, and I was from the farm in Washington state 3,000 miles away and there was a world of difference in living on the two coasts. My job consisted of having my own home and I had two children and a nanny to take care of my children, a housekeeper and cook and a commissary to buy my food at low costs because they bought in bulk. The campus was gorgeous, the buildings were all brick, blah, blah blah and my teaching assignment was to teach English grammar, literature and do the theatre productions. I had study hall duty 3 nights a week and had to attend all events with my family.
> 
> I had a teaching position in the near by high school teaching the same thing and my salary was 4 times the amount of the boarding school. However, I had to really think and I felt out of place being so cloistered and in the walls so to speak. It is common fact private institutions might have lots of money but they pay their instructors very low salaries. Many of the private schools do not have the regiment of certification of their instructors like the public schools have as well. However, even with all that the public schools in this country are not cutting it well at all.
> 
> I sound a bit jaundiced in my thinking but being on the front lines in teaching the masses it is a profession that needs a great deal of improvement. Through it all I loved every minute of my teaching and proud to say I never referred any student to disciplining I worked with the ones who needed that kind of attention in the room. I loved my kids so very much including my own kids.
> 
> Enough said about our school system. Oh, California schools for years and years paid more to their teachers than any other state in the union. But, California has been broke for some time and the schools have suffered terribly there, I taught there one summer as was shocked at even the physical structure of the school I was in. I love California and they will come out of this I am sure but it is not easy with our recession going on now. joe p
> 
> woops I made my apple pie yesterday (Mom's recipe) but the inside turned into apple sauce sort of. Maybe I baked it too long or the apples were sliced to thin. A Quandry.


----------



## siouxann

BarbaraSD said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Masterpiece Theatre from England is on my favorite program and it is the new "Sherlock". love it talk lataa..
> 
> 
> 
> Do you watch Doc Martin? Love that show!
Click to expand...

The local PBS station runs Doc Martin. I tried to watch it when it first came on, but could not stick with it. I wanted to, since Stephanie Cole plays his aunt, and I really liked her in "Waiting for God". I just didn't like the actor or the role.


----------



## BarbaraSD

marge, you had your car stolen? Isn't your insurance company giving you a rental? We should compare notes about having one's car stolen. Mine was back in 1980 literally right out from under me. Car was recovered after the men who stole it tried to rob a liquor store and the cops gave chase (messed up my rear axle). This was a 1972 Oldsmobile 98. I maintained if they had stolen a more economical car they wouldn't have needed to rob the liquor store for gas money.



margewhaples said:


> Top of the morning to you: It's 5:00 and I can't sleep-was up and down all night. Hobo is very restless and devouring everything in sight. He never really settled yesterday. I gave up and let him out the front again-he came back shortly. He is a good dog, but his wandering ways have changed him. I still love him though. I am hoping he will once again mellow out and enjoy my company as I enjoy his. A busy week ahead and a 50th wedding celebration next weekend.
> I am ready to mail my swap pkgs. off, awaiting the addresses.
> It is so difficult for me to do anything without the car. Once I would have walked to the post office or to a bus to go to the shopping center, but my back and legs won't permit it anymore and I have to wait for someone to take me. I hope person(S) who took my van suffer as I have.
> Maybe then they will not repeat the deed. But I really feel that it was someone looking for drugs or money to buy them. I need to go shopping for a number of things in all different directions. Knitting dishcloths for now and finishing a scarf I had started for myself before the swap.
> I am looking for patterns of several different types. Any one who can please pm me your favorites.
> As to favorite teachers: I have had numerous good ones particularly in grade school. One taught me to knit because she didn't want me sitting around reading all the time and I had already consumed the library's offerings.
> She taught South Western culture and geography. She was very innovative in teaching classes and had feasts and dances, soap carvings and pottery all of which we could do ourselves. She always had Arizona Highways scattered around the room too. My high school Latin teacher was a real winner too. She started by teaching us all how to identify English construction and use and then proceeded with Caesar, Ovid etc. We adopted an orphan in Italy, identified Latin and its influence on art,architecture,advertising, law, etc. We also had to make projects about Roman life. I recall mosaic tiles that I applied to cardboard box to create a Roman Bath as oneof our projects. Another teacher had us take a trip getting visas, planning clothes, sites to see, and means of conveyance, selecting hotels and motels and planning activies for the trip,as we studied European history and geography-pretending that the trip was real. I recall collecting brochures, pouring over sites to see, writing for information to the consulates and letters to pen pals etc. Great fun way to learn. So long for now. Thanks for the trip down memory lane. I loved my teachers and school and developed a lifelong love of reading as a result of their devotion. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> my first attempt at designing an Aran knit- DGD has grown too tall, I think she is still thin enough to fit it! Not close enough for a fitting- should I rip it, that is the question?


That is so very lovely! I can see frogging it back to the decreases as well if it's still enough around. I'd hate to see the whole thing go, to be sure!

The wind is ripping here and I thought I'd have the door open for some fresh air but may have to close it--leaves are starting to come in!


----------



## BarbaraSD

Joe P said:


> were crisp. My grammar is getting horrible, sorry.


Somewhere I heard/read that using 3 different types of apples makes an excellent pie. If interested, I'll check which 3 apples one should use.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> my first attempt at designing an Aran knit- DGD has grown too tall, I think she is still thin enough to fit it! Not close enough for a fitting- should I rip it, that is the question?
> 
> 
> 
> That is so very lovely! I can see frogging it back to the decreases as well if it's still enough around. I'd hate to see the whole thing go, to be sure!
> 
> The wind is ripping here and I thought I'd have the door open for some fresh air but may have to close it--leaves are starting to come in!
Click to expand...

thanks Sorlenna- probably dust too? I have not recovered from the road works we had in February! I am nearly at the bottom of the stash, and stored UFO's in my bedroom- an advantage of sharing it only with the dogs- no rude comments- I can close the door on it all! Amazing what I have found again. The boxes got piled up in a terrific hurry!


----------



## FireballDave

BarbaraSD said:


> Were your "boys public schools" strictly for boys? Was there an equivalent school for girls? Or were these schools integrated where both boys and girls attended?


Most Public Schools are single-sex establishments, boys and girls develop at different rates, respond better to different learning strategies and I personally feel co-education provides too many distractions when their minds should be focussed on learning. My late mother was a _Grey Coat Girl_ in Westminster, a Church of England School founded at the end of the seventeenth century. There are some excellent girls schools like James Allen's in South London and the exceptional Roedean School on the coast. Most girls schools will have links with boys schools, but few are co-ed.

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: maylark marge-- What an interesting teacher to have her students get first hand experience with trip planning. HOBO will be ok-he just needs to readjust. Be careful about letting him out. if someone did take him, they may do it again. Sorry to hear about your van--I must have missed that post. It's a shame what evil, mean things some people can do. Hope you have a great week, and someone gets there and gets you to the store!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

the worst thing I found at 17 going from a single sex school to a co-ed school- was trying to learn that boys in my age group were human too. We had been so conditioned into thinking we would get a detention if we even spoke to a boy while in school uniform. I loved my boarding school in Scotland age 9. we had some super teachers.


----------



## carol's gifts

Myfanwy--Turtle is Fred's favorite food. No I don't do turtle!! When he was a child and growing up-he said they had turtle all the time. His dad would catch them and put them in a hole in the ground for perservation. :lol:


----------



## BarbaraSD

It is a TV show on PBS. The doctor moves to a small town in England (?) to practice medicine. He was a surgeon in a larger city until he developed an aversion to blood (would get physically sick when he saw it). He has absolutely no bedside manner. Check to see if your PBS station offers the show.

Here is a synopsis of the show. It is currently in its 6th season

Martin Clunes ("Men Behaving Badly") returns for the fifth season of DOC MARTIN as the brash doctor Martin Ellingham, whose blunt opinions and tactless manner cause mayhem in a small Cornish community. Ellingham  once a celebrated London surgeon  flees from his position after developing a phobia to blood. After retraining as a general practitioner, Ellingham gets a job in the beautiful but sleepy village of Portwenn replacing their deceased local doctor. But his abrasive personality doesnt exactly mesh with the pace of life in Cornwall.



Joe P said:


> what's doc martin?
> 
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Masterpiece Theatre from England is on my favorite program and it is the new "Sherlock". love it talk lataa..
> 
> 
> 
> Do you watch Doc Martin? Love that show!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> Dave, the comment about the state funded and private funded is interesting particularly when you throw in that religious and other factors are not to be emphasized. We have courses on religions in our public schools and I found that so interesting because I never was taught about Muslims, budhists, etc. in my schooling even in college. We are all so inner connected with everyone in the world that we need to understand their ways and beliefs to communicate well with different societies. You are right about the "ping pong" affects of the schools one theory then another the pendulum does swing doesn't it?


England has an 'Established Church', our head of state The Queen, is also head of the Church of England. This means at least one lesson per week must be devoted to religious instruction, the precise nature of this is not rigidly controlled, an accommodation has to be made for schools of the Roman Church, as well as Quaker, Orthodox Christian, Moslem, Jewish and other faiths.

The French language is another compulsory subject under the terms of the _Entente Cordiale_. I'm dreadful at languages, so I would quite happily have torn that particular piece of legislation up. Another big advantage masters in public schools have over their state school counterparts is that they are under no obligation to couch their reports in diplomatic terms, teachers have been sued by parents for writing disparaging remarks. One of my French masters summed up my complete incompetence most succinctly with the words, "Cheerful hopelessness"!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

carol's gifts said:


> Myfanwy--Turtle is Fred's favorite food. No I don't do turtle!! When he was a child and growing up-he said they had turtle all the time. His dad would catch them and put them in a hole in the ground for perservation. :lol:


sometimes that can end up as a food aversion! I have a friend who can't stand water melon because she had to eat so much as a child!


----------



## Joe P

three apples for a pie, wow, never heard that, I would be interested in knowing what kind and if I can get them in south central Texas. 

leaves blowing in hummmmmmmmmmmm I am about to sweep and finish the tidy up in the cottage and I do not have the doors open now for 9 months as our summer has hit big time here in McQueeney, Texas. I have my big huge standard poodles, laso, chihauhau and kee kee the cat bring in their stuff off their paws daily. Our pecan trees are dropping the billion or so tendrels for their seedings to go everywhere and that is in their hair their ears etc. I just keep cleaning what I call this cottage "A Zoo". One day when the time is right I will explain where all these pets came from but the floors are calling me to sweep and dust a bit. joe p


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> thanks Sorlenna- probably dust too? I have not recovered from the road works we had in February! I am nearly at the bottom of the stash, and stored UFO's in my bedroom- an advantage of sharing it only with the dogs- no rude comments- I can close the door on it all! Amazing what I have found again. The boxes got piled up in a terrific hurry!


Oh, I make no comments on someone else's work space...I expect the crew from that hoarders show to appear any minute. 

That's another side effect of this wind--the dust comes in every crack it can, under the doors, and so on (yet another reason to wish for rain).

Carol, I've had turtle but never cooked it; it's all right, but once I became an adult and had control over my food choices, I stopped eating a lot of things I had as a kid.


----------



## Sorlenna

Joe, I've never gotten a pet on purpose, really, but always seem to have one or two or many more at any given time. They seem to find me and know I'll take them in!


----------



## Joe P

Sorlenna said:


> Joe, I've never gotten a pet on purpose, really, but always seem to have one or two or many more at any given time. They seem to find me and know I'll take them in!


 :?: absolutely, I totally know what your are talking about.


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> my first attempt at designing an Aran knit- DGD has grown too tall, I think she is still thin enough to fit it! Not close enough for a fitting- should I rip it, that is the question?


It's such a lovely pattern, I'd go with the suggestion to take it back to the armhole shaping and extend the body. Lovely colour and beautifully knitted.

Dave


----------



## Joe P

Did you happen to see the demonstration in how to rip out work by placing the knitting needle in the row you need to rip to? I have never heard of that but then you don't have that twisted loops etc. to deal with when doing the normal rip out, the other way to knit down ripping out takes forever and that is way beyond my patience, even more patience than doing that 2 plus years making that thread tablecloth I posted. think about it tomorrow when you do this. joe p



nickerina said:


> Myfanwy wrote
> "thanks, both Nana Caren and Joe, for your comments. I think that is the right way to go.
> I hate ripping my work, just got to wait until tomorrow."
> 
> I agree that is beautiful! I too hate to frog but that is too gorgeous to just rip out. If it isn't a surprise perhaps ask the GD for her measurements.


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> my first attempt at designing an Aran knit- DGD has grown too tall, I think she is still thin enough to fit it! Not close enough for a fitting- should I rip it, that is the question?
> 
> 
> 
> It's such a lovely pattern, I'd go with the suggestion to take it back to the armhole shaping and extend the body. Lovely colour and beautifully knitted.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

thank you Dave! Purple is her favourite colour, although she loves to paint, and loves all colours really.


----------



## Joe P

O'k Joe it is time to get up off your posterior end and finish the cleaning and go get Mom. Bye y'all I will miss you and will catch up lataaaaaaaaaaaa o'k? joe p


----------



## 5mmdpns

Ok, Joe, I did a bit of web surfing to find you some baking apples. I found this site which does give a handy chart to describe the uses of various apples. There are recipe dishes to click on as well. Have fun with this and plan your apple dishes!
http://www.almanac.com/content/best-apples-baking


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> Did you happen to see the demonstration in how to rip out work by placing the knitting needle in the row you need to rip to? I have never heard of that but then you don't have that twisted loops etc. to deal with when doing the normal rip out, the other way to knit down ripping out takes forever and that is way beyond my patience, even more patience than doing that 2 plus years making that thread tablecloth I posted. think about it tomorrow when you do this. joe p
> 
> 
> 
> nickerina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy wrote
> "thanks, both Nana Caren and Joe, for your comments. I think that is the right way to go.
> I hate ripping my work, just got to wait until tomorrow."
> 
> I agree that is beautiful! I too hate to frog but that is too gorgeous to just rip out. If it isn't a surprise perhaps ask the GD for her measurements.
Click to expand...

with a complex pattern like this one, I will stop 'ripping' a few rows up, and go back to stitch by stitch, otherwise it is pretty tricky where you have yarn overs, the tulip design is quite tricky to knit because the numbering is out of synch, with the numbering of the more traditional panels.


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> O'k Joe it is time to get up off your posterior end and finish the cleaning and go get Mom. Bye y'all I will miss you and will catch up lataaaaaaaaaaaa o'k? joe p


Hope Mom tells you how much she appreciates the drive. I know how good it is to get out, occassonally I take a bus trip just so I don't go 'stir crazy'


----------



## FireballDave

I just thought I'd let you all know, I have now posted my _Europa Napkin Ring_ pattern at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-79761-1.html#1475936

I hope you like it!
Dave


----------



## Sorlenna

Another splendid result, Dave! I really like that color combination.


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> I just thought I'd let you all know, I have now posted my _Europa Napkin Ring_ pattern at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-79761-1.html#1475936
> 
> I hope you like it!
> Dave


excellent design, and working, Dave! Intarsia technique? have not looked it up yet.


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I'd let you all know, I have now posted my _Europa Napkin Ring_ pattern at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-79761-1.html#1475936
> 
> I hope you like it!
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> excellent design, and working, Dave! Intarsia technique? have not looked it up yet.
Click to expand...

Thank you, I'm glad you like it. Intarsia means the motif is set into the napkin ring with the light blue either side worked using separate balls of yarn. The white acts as the base for the colour-work, it only goes from light blue to light blue, this means you need to twist the yarn when switching colours to avoid holes.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Sorlenna said:


> Another splendid result, Dave! I really like that color combination.


Thank you, it's nice and bright for the dining table.

Dave


----------



## iamsam

i would have loved going to school where you did - i really did not enjoy my "public school" experience. gliders - what a treat.

sam



FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would think not. My teaching was of a different style, I taught in our public schools and cocktails would have been immediate dismissal, sad to say.
> 
> 
> 
> I always get confused by American terminology, in England _Public Schools_ like the one I went to and _The Lad_ attends are the most prestigious educational institutions in the land. The one I attended was founded in 1596, a relative newcomer compared to my son's, his has been around since 1382. Public Schools are truly independent, they are free of interference, influence, let or hindrance by politics or religion and offer something exceptional. You would probably call them 'private', but they are also independent of financial influence or interference, there are fees for those that can afford to pay, but there are bursaries and grants available for the less well off, these are spectacularly rich charitable foundations with vast land holdings.
> 
> Sadly, they are too few in number, 95% of children go to state-funded schools, it's such a pity because public schools are without doubt the best playground on earth! They're very grown-up, boys are expected to act like young gentlemen from the minute they enter the door, house-keeping staff address the boys as 'Sir', even when they stand over them and get the boy to mop up a mess he's made! Boys are treated to a non-stop diet of duty, social-responsibility, cross country runs at dawn and inedible food from day one with a heady mix of every exciting pursuit imaginable thrown in for good measure. My school had it's own gliders to amuse the boys, as well as offering white water canoes, karting, parachuting, mountaineering, even a radio telescope with masts spread across the grounds and a rifle range in the basement, no boy could ask for more!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:


> i would have loved going to school where you did - i really did not enjoy my "public school" experience. gliders - what a treat.
> 
> sam


After centuries of practice, they're the experts at understanding boys. Building a hovercraft was fun too!

Dave


----------



## Poledra65

Myfawny, I agree with everyone else, that's just gorgeous, I can't wait to see it finished. 
Dave, love the napkin ring, cool pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2

thank you, Kaye! we are just at breakfast! dogs fed and out in the drizzle


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think back to all the teachers in my life I think how wonderful each and everyone of them were to me. I will never forget Miss King my 5th grade teacher who also went to our church and was my camp sponsor in the summer for a week on the beach in Washington state. She read such wonderful books to us every day and the crafts I learned from her I do today. I always loved that woman. She is long dead now but not in my heart, her legacy lives on.
> 
> 
> 
> I had so many great Masters at school, my favourite taught Ethics, one of the _Lords Spiritual_ his lessons were always thought-provoking and he was truly inspirational thinker and public speaker, I will forever be in his debt for his support and guidance. My greatest joy was to have him present at the opening of my first _Parliamentary Exhibition_ in the Palace of Westminster, he was a very fine man and a superb moral guide, I remember him most fondly.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I never had Ethics, though I've got lots, but it is the kind of course I would have relished extremely I think. I'm afraid nowadays in both parental behavior and college courses there is a huge lack.


----------



## Southern Gal

ahhhh, finally we had a good rain, started early morn, and was just the right amount coming down, as to not just run off, and its rather pleasant outside, not so humid. i think our weather is supposed to be like this for a day or so. such a nice change from the drippy humity. i went out and pulled a few weeds which are never ending. i cleaned out the blue bird box, (still can't figure this out, i would have sworn, blue birds don't build nest in their boxes but ours did) but never the less i am now ready for round 2 with them having their families here. 
i just took the chicken out of the oven, i sprayed it with pam and sprinkled it with ms. dash seasoning, and then got some fresh thyme and put on it. i plan to steam some squash and carrots and have brown rice to go with it for tonight, i think i am going to fix us a jello dessert with fruits in it. trying to watch the points. seems i have been stuck here for a bit. so i hope to ride the bike and maybe move down on the scale. but i do feel better having lost what i have. (a mere drop in the bucket) 
ok, so still waiting to hear from martin keith, and marianne, i hope your ok, and just listening and taking a break. best wishes.


----------



## mjs

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning All,
> 
> Dave, that would have been quite startling but, funny at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> The boys were so funny, much finger-pointing and collective guilt! I must get them to work out how to reduce the volume of the alarm, at the moment it could crack ceilings!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to ask the teens here how to work the alarm on my phone. Michael thought it was fun to set it for random times during the day. Until the girls set his to go off in the middle of the night.
> 
> The setting moon this morning, much larger than normal.
Click to expand...

Neat picture.


----------



## mjs

carol's gifts said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think back to all the teachers in my life I think how wonderful each and everyone of them were to me. I will never forget Miss King my 5th grade teacher who also went to our church and was my camp sponsor in the summer for a week on the beach in Washington state. She read such wonderful books to us every day and the crafts I learned from her I do today. I always loved that woman. She is long dead now but not in my heart, her legacy lives on.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny! My favorite teacher was name Ms. King as well. She was my 5th grade teacher in a small town school, at that time, in Grovetown, Ga. It is close to Augusta, Ga. My mom had remarried and we moved from Alabama to Ga. My (step)Dad was stationed at Ft. Gordon, Ga. We lived in a small one bedroom trailer that had a fold out sofa also. Later we moved to a big house, as their were 6 of us at that time!! Ms. King was so much fun and knew as a 9 -10 yr old I had quiet a bit of adjusting to new family, new school, away from grandparents for the first time. She was SUPER. I found out when we were in Germany the first time, they had a tea in her honor-wished I could have been there or known to send a card. When we arrived back to the states she had died. Like you-Her legacy will always live in my heart. :wink:
Click to expand...

There weren't a lot, but I had some wonderful teachers too. I wish they were still alive to be thanked, but at least some were during their lifetime.


----------



## NanaCaren

mjs said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning All,
> 
> Dave, that would have been quite startling but, funny at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> The boys were so funny, much finger-pointing and collective guilt! I must get them to work out how to reduce the volume of the alarm, at the moment it could crack ceilings!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to ask the teens here how to work the alarm on my phone. Michael thought it was fun to set it for random times during the day. Until the girls set his to go off in the middle of the night.
> 
> The setting moon this morning, much larger than normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neat picture.
Click to expand...

Thank you! I tried to get a shot when it was higher but, it was still a bit too dark out.


----------



## budasha

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Scalextric_ competition done, the elves have settled down to watch _The X-Files_. I'd better knock some pastry up and throw a few cherry pies together for their midnight feast.
> 
> Why don't they put on weight?
> 
> _Bemused scullion,
> Somewhere in London_
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy cherry pie! Are you going to share?
> 
> They don't put on weight because they don't know any better. I'm sure when they get older they will put on weight too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At midnight on a Sunday, I opened canned cherries and added a slug of vodka! It works!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

That's what I like - no cleanup just add vodka and spoon cherries out of can - whoopee. Some pie! :lol: :lol:


----------



## mjs

siouxann said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Masterpiece Theatre from England is on my favorite program and it is the new "Sherlock". love it talk lataa..
> 
> 
> 
> Do you watch Doc Martin? Love that show!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The local PBS station runs Doc Martin. I tried to watch it when it first came on, but could not stick with it. I wanted to, since Stephanie Cole plays his aunt, and I really liked her in "Waiting for God". I just didn't like the actor or the role.
Click to expand...

I really liked waiting for God. People said I was like Diana, but I don't think I'm anyway nearly as bloody-minded. It was interesting to me the elegant way they incorporated useful information for older people without diminishing the dramatic pleasure.


----------



## budasha

FireballDave said:


> The vodka didn't act like a sleeping draught on the boys, far too many androgens racing round their teenaged bodies! However, I can thoroughly recommend _Advocaat_ as the best syrup to pour over ice cream sundaes and banana splits; great for children's parties, the little dears all doze off! I'm not a big fan of the _Snowball_ cocktail, but it's impossible to over-rate _Advocaat_ on ice cream!
> 
> My Banana Splits are good, but the best I have ever had was in _Race Rock_ Las Vegas, a massive and delicious confection in a great bar/cafe where everyone was friendly and the decor is brill!
> 
> Dave


Things sound so good at your house - have you got room for a boarder? I promise to be quiet as a mouse most of the time - except for the cherries and vodka period - and then there's the tequila period........


----------



## budasha

myfanwy said:


> my first attempt at designing an Aran knit- DGD has grown too tall, I think she is still thin enough to fit it! Not close enough for a fitting- should I rip it, that is the question?


myfanwy - that is an exceptionally pretty pattern. If she's grown taller, can't you just lengthen it? Oops - I should have looked closer at the pattern. I see that you have already decreased it for the arms, which means you would have to rip it. Sorry about that.


----------



## mjs

BarbaraSD said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> were crisp. My grammar is getting horrible, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere I heard/read that using 3 different types of apples makes an excellent pie. If interested, I'll check which 3 apples one should use.
Click to expand...

I think America's test kitchen recently used GS and golden delicious. I had not previous though gd as cooking apples, though they are my favorite for eating, but in my apple cake they are wonderful.


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, the comment about the state funded and private funded is interesting particularly when you throw in that religious and other factors are not to be emphasized. We have courses on religions in our public schools and I found that so interesting because I never was taught about Muslims, budhists, etc. in my schooling even in college. We are all so inner connected with everyone in the world that we need to understand their ways and beliefs to communicate well with different societies. You are right about the "ping pong" affects of the schools one theory then another the pendulum does swing doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> England has an 'Established Church', our head of state The Queen, is also head of the Church of England. This means at least one lesson per week must be devoted to religious instruction, the precise nature of this is not rigidly controlled, an accommodation has to be made for schools of the Roman Church, as well as Quaker, Orthodox Christian, Moslem, Jewish and other faiths.
> 
> The French language is another compulsory subject under the terms of the _Entente Cordiale_. I'm dreadful at languages, so I would quite happily have torn that particular piece of legislation up. Another big advantage masters in public schools have over their state school counterparts is that they are under no obligation to couch their reports in diplomatic terms, teachers have been sued by parents for writing disparaging remarks. One of my French masters summed up my complete incompetence most succinctly with the words, "Cheerful hopelessness"!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I love languages, and have had a fair amount. In my day college required two years of a foreign language and you had to do the two years to get any credit. I passed all courses and am glad to have Spanish, German and Russian, but I have absolutely no talent or ability. On the other hand, I loved trying to communicate when Chorale went to Europe. I always carried a dictionary, the only one in the group.


----------



## mjs

Sorlenna said:


> Joe, I've never gotten a pet on purpose, really, but always seem to have one or two or many more at any given time. They seem to find me and know I'll take them in!


For the most part my ten + cats have shown up in my yard or been trapped in town and delivered to me. I have just become able to pet the + when he is at the dish with the food, though he will run from me if I move. But my gosh are they affectionate.


----------



## Sorlenna

My cat is very lovey, too--but only to me--I joke that he doesn't get along with the man because they are so much alike in temperament. The other cat (DD's) is quite affectionate with all of us.

Said man has just informed me he doesn't have to work tomorrow after all, so we can go out for a birthday supper at a reasonable hour.

I tried crocheting my strung beads and broke the strand...  I need a bigger hook, I am sure, and perhaps I should add a strand of yarn, too. Well, next experiment!


----------



## BarbaraSD

My dad had an aversion to watermelon. He said it stems from eating too many when he was a kid and he and his siblings would steal them from a neighboring watermelon patch. My sister and I told him it was his conscience that caused him not to like watermelon.



myfanwy said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy--Turtle is Fred's favorite food. No I don't do turtle!! When he was a child and growing up-he said they had turtle all the time. His dad would catch them and put them in a hole in the ground for perservation. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes that can end up as a food aversion! I have a friend who can't stand water melon because she had to eat so much as a child!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

I can't imagine anything ever turning me off watermelon...loved it as a kid and still do!


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> my first attempt at designing an Aran knit- DGD has grown too tall, I think she is still thin enough to fit it! Not close enough for a fitting- should I rip it, that is the question?
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - that is an exceptionally pretty pattern. If she's grown taller, can't you just lengthen it? Oops - I should have looked closer at the pattern. I see that you have already decreased it for the arms, which means you would have to rip it. Sorry about that.
Click to expand...

I was particularly taken with the 'tulip' design! can't ring my daughter today, because she has two assignments due today.


----------



## BarbaraSD

mjsI think America's test kitchen recently used GS and golden delicious. I had not previous though gd as cooking apples said:


> I enjoy that show, too. Really like when they do their test tasting and also testing the best equipment.
> 
> MJS, I'll bet you would like the magazine "Cooks Illustrated."


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I can't imagine anything ever turning me off watermelon...loved it as a kid and still do!


me either, can never get enough of it- I'll have to check the receipt for the water melon drink, that Samoan and Tongan people make- I have only a rough idea how to make it.


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> Dave, love the napkin ring, cool pattern.


Thank you, it's an easy one to make and I like the Europa 'E'.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine anything ever turning me off watermelon...loved it as a kid and still do!
> 
> 
> 
> me either, can never get enough of it- I'll have to check the receipt for the water melon drink, that Samoan and Tongan people make- I have only a rough idea how to make it.
Click to expand...

Watermelon drink sounds good.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine anything ever turning me off watermelon...loved it as a kid and still do!
> 
> 
> 
> me either, can never get enough of it- I'll have to check the receipt for the water melon drink, that Samoan and Tongan people make- I have only a rough idea how to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watermelon drink sounds good.
Click to expand...

i have checked with my Samoan neighbour- she chops up the watermelon- I would try to take out the seeds- puts it in the blender with milk and yoghurt, or if you are not worrying about the waistline, coconut cream.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sorlenna said:


> I can't imagine anything ever turning me off watermelon...loved it as a kid and still do!


 :thumbup: I have to watch how much of it I eat because of my diabetes!! I love a nice cold slice of watermelon!!


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine anything ever turning me off watermelon...loved it as a kid and still do!
> 
> 
> 
> me either, can never get enough of it- I'll have to check the receipt for the water melon drink, that Samoan and Tongan people make- I have only a rough idea how to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watermelon drink sounds good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have checked with my Samoan neighbour- she chops up the watermelon- I would try to take out the seeds- puts it in the blender with milk and yoghurt, or if you are not worrying about the waistline, coconut cream.
Click to expand...

Thank you! I'll use coconut cream, then jump up and down while it's blending.


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> i have checked with my Samoan neighbour- she chops up the watermelon- I would try to take out the seeds- puts it in the blender with milk and yoghurt, or if you are not worrying about the waistline, coconut cream.


Ooh. That does sound good! I can't wait for watermelon season. :mrgreen:


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Monday! Just wanted to say hello and hope everyone has had a good day!


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine anything ever turning me off watermelon...loved it as a kid and still do!
> 
> 
> 
> me either, can never get enough of it- I'll have to check the receipt for the water melon drink, that Samoan and Tongan people make- I have only a rough idea how to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watermelon drink sounds good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have checked with my Samoan neighbour- she chops up the watermelon- I would try to take out the seeds- puts it in the blender with milk and yoghurt, or if you are not worrying about the waistline, coconut cream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I'll use coconut cream, then jump up and down while it's blending.
Click to expand...

Then you must refresh yourself with a cool drink after all of that strenuous aerobic exercise!!! :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna

I think I'd go with coconut cream or milk, too--not much for cow's milk, though I do like half & half in my coffee (the real deal, not that unleaded stuff, ha ha).


----------



## FireballDave

As it's _Europe Day_ on Wednesday, how about a nice cocktail?

*The European*

*Ingredients:*
1 fl. oz (30ml) gin
1/2 fl. oz (15ml) cream sherry
1/2 fl. oz (15ml) Dubonnet or other dry red vermouth
1/2 fl. oz (15ml) dry vermouth
1 tsp (5ml) Grand Marnier or other orange liqueur
1 maraschino cherry

*To Mix:*
In an old-fashioned glass almost filled with ice cubes, combine the gin, sherry, Dubonnet, vermouth, and Grand Marnier. Stir well and garnish with a maraschino cherry.

Best not tackle any complicated stitch patterns after one of these!

Dave


----------



## ivyrain

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine anything ever turning me off watermelon...loved it as a kid and still do!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: I have to watch how much of it I eat because of my diabetes!! I love a nice cold slice of watermelon!!
Click to expand...

Does watermelon have a high sugar content?


----------



## Joe P

I believe you have hit it on the head, thanks, I will pick three kinds of apples next time from this chart. How thoughtful of you. joe p.



5mmdpns said:


> Ok, Joe, I did a bit of web surfing to find you some baking apples. I found this site which does give a handy chart to describe the uses of various apples. There are recipe dishes to click on as well. Have fun with this and plan your apple dishes!
> http://www.almanac.com/content/best-apples-baking


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have checked with my Samoan neighbour- she chops up the watermelon- I would try to take out the seeds- puts it in the blender with milk and yoghurt, or if you are not worrying about the waistline, coconut cream.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh. That does sound good! I can't wait for watermelon season. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

it is so beautifully simple- you make it as thick or thin as you want!


----------



## Joe P

o'k tonight is "Antique Roadshow" one of my favorite programs to watch every Monday night. I remember my Grandmother's attic on the farm held so many wonderful things that I went through year after year and a group of photographs (original) of the Grand Coolee Dam in Washington State from the 1940's were in a folder in a box that my Uncle threw in the burn pile and the same kind of original photos were worth $60,000.00 just the other week. I was just sick to see that. Easy come Easy go I guess. he he. joe p I have her stories she wrote prior to 1900 as a young girl and that is priceless I saved those and they are written on the paper that is slowly falling apart now.


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> o'k tonight is "Antique Roadshow" one of my favorite programs to watch every Monday night. I remember my Grandmother's attic on the farm held so many wonderful things that I went through year after year and a group of photographs (original) of the Grand Coolee Dam in Washington State from the 1940's were in a folder in a box that my Uncle threw in the burn pile and the same kind of original photos were worth $60,000.00 just the other week. I was just sick to see that. Easy come Easy go I guess. he he. joe p I have her stories she wrote prior to 1900 as a young girl and that is priceless I saved those and they are written on the paper that is slowly falling apart now.


gloves, and the photocopier I would guess for those!


----------



## Lurker 2

myfanwy said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> o'k tonight is "Antique Roadshow" one of my favorite programs to watch every Monday night. I remember my Grandmother's attic on the farm held so many wonderful things that I went through year after year and a group of photographs (original) of the Grand Coolee Dam in Washington State from the 1940's were in a folder in a box that my Uncle threw in the burn pile and the same kind of original photos were worth $60,000.00 just the other week. I was just sick to see that. Easy come Easy go I guess. he he. joe p I have her stories she wrote prior to 1900 as a young girl and that is priceless I saved those and they are written on the paper that is slowly falling apart now.
> 
> 
> 
> gloves, and the photocopier I would guess for those!
Click to expand...

 that is the trouble with wood fibre papers.


----------



## Joe P

My Mother use to feed me watermelon and more watermelon over and over again and I kept asking why she was giving me so much. She said, "You will get sick of it and there will be more for me." then she laughed. We have fabulous watermelon and canteloupes in Texas later in the summer that are to die for the "Pecos canteloupes" are the best ever.



NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine anything ever turning me off watermelon...loved it as a kid and still do!
> 
> 
> 
> me either, can never get enough of it- I'll have to check the receipt for the water melon drink, that Samoan and Tongan people make- I have only a rough idea how to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watermelon drink sounds good.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

Yup, I love cantaloupe too--I don't think I ever met a melon I didn't like, honestly. There are some fruits I don't care for, but not many!


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine anything ever turning me off watermelon...loved it as a kid and still do!
> 
> 
> 
> me either, can never get enough of it- I'll have to check the receipt for the water melon drink, that Samoan and Tongan people make- I have only a rough idea how to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watermelon drink sounds good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have checked with my Samoan neighbour- she chops up the watermelon- I would try to take out the seeds- puts it in the blender with milk and yoghurt, or if you are not worrying about the waistline, coconut cream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I'll use coconut cream, then jump up and down while it's blending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you must refresh yourself with a cool drink after all of that strenuous aerobic exercise!!! :lol:
Click to expand...

That was my plan. :lol:


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> I believe you have hit it on the head, thanks, I will pick three kinds of apples next time from this chart. How thoughtful of you. joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Joe, I did a bit of web surfing to find you some baking apples. I found this site which does give a handy chart to describe the uses of various apples. There are recipe dishes to click on as well. Have fun with this and plan your apple dishes!
> http://www.almanac.com/content/best-apples-baking
Click to expand...

Bramleys are my favourite cooking apple. This is a good site with lots of nice ways to cook them:

http://www.bramleyapples.co.uk/

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> As it's _Europe Day_ on Wednesday, how about a nice cocktail?
> 
> *The European*
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 1 fl. oz (30ml) gin
> 1/2 fl. oz (15ml) cream sherry
> 1/2 fl. oz (15ml) Dubonnet or other dry red vermouth
> 1/2 fl. oz (15ml) dry vermouth
> 1 tsp (5ml) Grand Marnier or other orange liqueur
> 1 maraschino cherry
> 
> *To Mix:*
> In an old-fashioned glass almost filled with ice cubes, combine the gin, sherry, Dubonnet, vermouth, and Grand Marnier. Stir well and garnish with a maraschino cherry.
> 
> Best not tackle any complicated stitch patterns after one of these!
> 
> Dave


Hmm, sounds like it could get one in trouble.


----------



## NanaCaren

ivyrain said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine anything ever turning me off watermelon...loved it as a kid and still do!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: I have to watch how much of it I eat because of my diabetes!! I love a nice cold slice of watermelon!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does watermelon have a high sugar content?
Click to expand...

The sugar is pretty high in watermelon.


----------



## Sorlenna

I have to stop reading this...I'm so hungry and supper's a way off yet!


----------



## mjs

BarbaraSD said:


> mjsI think America's test kitchen recently used GS and golden delicious. I had not previous though gd as cooking apples said:
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy that show, too. Really like when they do their test tasting and also testing the best equipment.
> 
> MJS, I'll bet you would like the magazine "Cooks Illustrated."
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have sometimes gotten it. But my problem is not being able to get rid of printed material, so now I limit subscriptions to solve the problem. I think it's probably in the library and I should go and sit and read magazines sometimes. But generally I so much prefer to read books.
> 
> I get a kick when Chris does not agree with the panel's tasting. I suspect i would sometimes be with him.
> 
> I have a couple of wonderful recipes I've gotten from the program, but it does seem that so many recipes are multiple steps that I'm a little reluctant to embark upon.
> 
> And I strongly disagree with some of their product testing. The toaster that they still recommend is really not very good. And according to reviews on Amazon, others have had the same experience as I.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

Joe P said:


> I believe you have hit it on the head, thanks, I will pick three kinds of apples next time from this chart. How thoughtful of you. joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Joe, I did a bit of web surfing to find you some baking apples. I found this site which does give a handy chart to describe the uses of various apples. There are recipe dishes to click on as well. Have fun with this and plan your apple dishes!
> http://www.almanac.com/content/best-apples-baking
Click to expand...

I continue to think I've not found anything better than winesap for cooking. And of course for pie, though now I tend to use some goldens also.


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you have hit it on the head, thanks, I will pick three kinds of apples next time from this chart. How thoughtful of you. joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Joe, I did a bit of web surfing to find you some baking apples. I found this site which does give a handy chart to describe the uses of various apples. There are recipe dishes to click on as well. Have fun with this and plan your apple dishes!
> http://www.almanac.com/content/best-apples-baking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bramleys are my favourite cooking apple. This is a good site with lots of nice ways to cook them:
> 
> http://www.bramleyapples.co.uk/
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

These may not be that available here.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you have hit it on the head, thanks, I will pick three kinds of apples next time from this chart. How thoughtful of you. joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Joe, I did a bit of web surfing to find you some baking apples. I found this site which does give a handy chart to describe the uses of various apples. There are recipe dishes to click on as well. Have fun with this and plan your apple dishes!
> http://www.almanac.com/content/best-apples-baking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bramleys are my favourite cooking apple. This is a good site with lots of nice ways to cook them:
> 
> http://www.bramleyapples.co.uk/
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These may not be that available here.
Click to expand...

Nor here!


----------



## 5mmdpns

ivyrain said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine anything ever turning me off watermelon...loved it as a kid and still do!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: I have to watch how much of it I eat because of my diabetes!! I love a nice cold slice of watermelon!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does watermelon have a high sugar content?
Click to expand...

Well it can considering that I dont want to stop after only one slice of watermelon!!! But more specifically it is because I am a brittle diabetic. On the other hand, the watermelon is an excellent source of vitA, potassium, and other nutrients that are hard to find else where.
Watermelon is really not high at all in sugar content. It has one serving of sugar (10 grams) in one cup of watermelon balls.
http://www.peertrainer.com/DFcaloriecounterB.aspx?id=2253

Whereas, one medium apple eaten with the peel, has almost 2 servings of sugar (19 grams).
http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/fruits-and-fruit-juices/1809/2


----------



## FireballDave

I think bramleys may be an exclusively English variety, I have never seen them mentioned elsewhere. But the site's receipts should work with other cookers.

Dave


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> I think bramleys may be an exclusively English variety, I have never seen them mentioned elsewhere. But the site's receipts should work with other cookers.
> 
> Dave


Though it seems I've always heard of pippins, I don't remember seeing them recently in this country. There are always new things coming but when I've tried them I've felt they were not better, and were sometimes more expensive, than the old varieties I've enjoyed for years.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> I think bramleys may be an exclusively English variety, I have never seen them mentioned elsewhere. But the site's receipts should work with other cookers.
> 
> Dave


I just found this,

http://becksposhnosh.blogspot.com/2006/09/why-i-almost-wet-my-knickers-at.html


----------



## mjs

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think bramleys may be an exclusively English variety, I have never seen them mentioned elsewhere. But the site's receipts should work with other cookers.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I just found this,
> 
> http://becksposhnosh.blogspot.com/2006/09/why-i-almost-wet-my-knickers-at.html
Click to expand...

This is delightful. I thought I'd like to sign up for the blog but it appears that is not done.


----------



## carol's gifts

FireballDave said:


> I just thought I'd let you all know, I have now posted my _Europa Napkin Ring_ pattern at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-79761-1.html#1475936
> 
> I hope you like it!
> Dave


DAVE--I really like this napkin ring. The color palate is beautiful


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think bramleys may be an exclusively English variety, I have never seen them mentioned elsewhere. But the site's receipts should work with other cookers.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I just found this,
> 
> http://becksposhnosh.blogspot.com/2006/09/why-i-almost-wet-my-knickers-at.html
Click to expand...

My mother in law had an English background and she always went on and on about the bramley apples! there was none better for cooking and making pies! I do miss her a whole bunch.
Hugs for everyone who is missing their loved ones for any reason.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Myfanwy, here is a site for New Zealand apples. The bramley apple is found under the Lord Nelson one. You have to scroll right down to the bottom for it.

http://www.kaiwakaorganics.co.nz/pages/2007Apples.htm


----------



## pammie1234

I don't know if I could ever get tired of watermelon. I don't get it very often because of the room in the refrigerator and the mess of cutting it up. I'm trying to stay awake. I am so tired. My eyes have drooped closed several times.


----------



## carol's gifts

Whewwww! This was one busy day.After Fred woke me up at 3:40, and I could not go back to sleep, I was able to be on TP this morning. Got him up about 11:00.Did two loads of laundry, Took him to DR for his ear. Went by our home check mail;picked up a few items;made some calls; went to the VA Volunteer Appreciation Get Together. We have always volunteered until Fred got sick this year. Came back to my sons, feed three dogs -let them outside, started a movie for Fred,fixed me a glass of water, caught up on TP!!! Tell me this wasn't a busy day!!! Now I'm done!


----------



## NanaCaren

carol's gifts said:


> Whewwww! This was one busy day.After Fred woke me up at 3:40, and I could not go back to sleep, I was able to be on TP this morning. Got him up about 11:00.Did two loads of laundry, Took him to DR for his ear. Went by our home check mail;picked up a few items;made some calls; went to the VA Volunteer Appreciation Get Together. We have always volunteered until Fred got sick this year. Came back to my sons, feed three dogs -let them outside, started a movie for Fred,fixed me a glass of water, caught up on TP!!! Tell me this wasn't a busy day!!! Now I'm done!


Wow you have been one busy lady today. You deserve to put your feet up.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Myfanwy, here is a site for New Zealand apples. The bramley apple is known as Lord Nelson and has been grown in NZ for 150 yrs. You have to scroll right down to the bottom for it.
> 
> http://www.kaiwakaorganics.co.nz/pages/2007Apples.htm


thank you 5mmdpns- your computer search skills are much more honed than mine! I will have to check if they are suitable for our climate, and see if it is available on a dwarf root stock!!


----------



## Lurker 2

For the dog lovers amongst us a photo of my Jerusalem artichokes in flower, and Rufus the mutt, nearly 10 years old.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> For the dog lovers amongst us a photo of my Jerusalem artichokes in flower, and Rufus the mutt, nearly 10 years old.


A lovely picture. Rufus is a handsome looking dog.


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, here is a site for New Zealand apples. The bramley apple is known as Lord Nelson and has been grown in NZ for 150 yrs. You have to scroll right down to the bottom for it.
> 
> http://www.kaiwakaorganics.co.nz/pages/2007Apples.htm
> 
> 
> 
> thank you 5mmdpns- your computer search skills are much more honed than mine! I will have to check if they are suitable for our climate, and see if it is available on a dwarf root stock!!
Click to expand...

You go for it!!! Seems like the NZ climate is really good for growing apples. Check with a fruit orchard or something like that.
I love doing the searching on the net. It takes me so many places that I can not travel to. When something comes up on the KP, then I have to go check it out. Call me a web junkie!!


----------



## Joe P

too bad we don't have Bramley apples here in the states, they look though.



FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you have hit it on the head, thanks, I will pick three kinds of apples next time from this chart. How thoughtful of you. joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Joe, I did a bit of web surfing to find you some baking apples. I found this site which does give a handy chart to describe the uses of various apples. There are recipe dishes to click on as well. Have fun with this and plan your apple dishes!
> http://www.almanac.com/content/best-apples-baking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bramleys are my favourite cooking apple. This is a good site with lots of nice ways to cook them:
> 
> http://www.bramleyapples.co.uk/
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

sorry, they do look good though. ish my language skills are lacking tonight.



Joe P said:


> too bad we don't have Bramley apples here in the states, they look though.
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you have hit it on the head, thanks, I will pick three kinds of apples next time from this chart. How thoughtful of you. joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Joe, I did a bit of web surfing to find you some baking apples. I found this site which does give a handy chart to describe the uses of various apples. There are recipe dishes to click on as well. Have fun with this and plan your apple dishes!
> http://www.almanac.com/content/best-apples-baking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bramleys are my favourite cooking apple. This is a good site with lots of nice ways to cook them:
> 
> http://www.bramleyapples.co.uk/
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

I love hearing about everybody's day: My day was maybe not as busy as yours I did do the tp this a.m. and then cleaned up the kitchen, emptying the dishwasher, filling it again, cleaning counters, swept cottage floors, made the bed, took shower and cleaned up picked Mother up, signed her government lease for her apartment, took her to Wendy's for coffee and then she started to shake and be out of breath and I took her home. Her provider has been checking on her and calling me off and on, went and got groceries and packed them in and put them away and I had to call dr. about mom and then about her other gov. funding had to be checked on and it is not started as of yet, I guess I will start on this tomorrow morning. They are getting real tired of me I am sure but the squeaky wheel gets the oil thing works here.

I took a nap and up now after dinner. I love all your comments about apples. I think I have found the answer for the next apple pie. joe p



carol's gifts said:


> Whewwww! This was one busy day.After Fred woke me up at 3:40, and I could not go back to sleep, I was able to be on TP this morning. Got him up about 11:00.Did two loads of laundry, Took him to DR for his ear. Went by our home check mail;picked up a few items;made some calls; went to the VA Volunteer Appreciation Get Together. We have always volunteered until Fred got sick this year. Came back to my sons, feed three dogs -let them outside, started a movie for Fred,fixed me a glass of water, caught up on TP!!! Tell me this wasn't a busy day!!! Now I'm done!


----------



## pammie1234

Tomorrow is my next jury duty. I guess I will only take a book since needles are not allowed. I thought about taking my computer and organizing my pattern files, but I just don't think I want to lug it around all day. Of course I'm hoping to be dismissed early, but you never know. I have never been chosen to be on a jury-I don't think they like teachers, especially in cases involving children- so I'm counting only on the one day. It will be pretty boring. Plus, I'll have to leave around 7:00 to be there at 8:30. I hope the GPS works as I have no way of knowing where I am going!


----------



## Joe P

You are correct defense lawyers are known not to want educators, and many other professions on their juries. I have always wondered why. I would think teachers are very sympathetic to people and their needs. But, who am I? Good luck to you. I don't think you have to serve after 70 is that right?



pammie1234 said:


> Tomorrow is my next jury duty. I guess I will only take a book since needles are not allowed. I thought about taking my computer and organizing my pattern files, but I just don't think I want to lug it around all day. Of course I'm hoping to be dismissed early, but you never know. I have never been chosen to be on a jury-I don't think they like teachers, especially in cases involving children- so I'm counting only on the one day. It will be pretty boring. Plus, I'll have to leave around 7:00 to be there at 8:30. I hope the GPS works as I have no way of knowing where I am going!


----------



## Silverowl

myfanwy said:


> the worst thing I found at 17 going from a single sex school to a co-ed school- was trying to learn that boys in my age group were human too. We had been so conditioned into thinking we would get a detention if we even spoke to a boy while in school uniform. I loved my boarding school in Scotland age 9. we had some super teachers.


My partner and I both went to boarding school in Scotland his being the boys just round the corner from the girls.


----------



## wannabear

myfanwy said:


> I will have to check if they are suitable for our climate, and see if it is available on a dwarf root stock!!


The Bramley site that Dave put up says that Bramleys are only grown in Britain. My poking around on the web did not turn any up elsewhere. I'm afraid that the photo you saw was of an apple the company doesn't have, since it also had no description. Lord Nelson apples are a different variety, although they will cook to a puree. Bramleys have a really high acid content and must be huge. They are at least twice the size of Granny Smiths and maybe three times the size.

There is an attitude that here in the states we want to see pieces of apples in our pies, while in the UK they like the apples to cook to puree. Joe P was upset his apples cooked down. I don't know who these people are who decide what we like to eat. Also I saw in a few places that the Red Delicious that we get here is not the same thing as the original. What we see in stores now is a bright (waxed) red five-lobed apple that tastes like nothing. When the school year starts toward the end of each summer, the grocery stores all feature Red Delicious apples because that's what kids want in their lunch boxes - somebody says.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the dog lovers amongst us a photo of my Jerusalem artichokes in flower, and Rufus the mutt, nearly 10 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> A lovely picture. Rufus is a handsome looking dog.
Click to expand...

He is roughly the size of a rottweiller, probably pitbullx mastifx huntaway [a type of 'pig dog' much loved by Maori] his stripes were much more prominent as a baby, but he has rubbed them off!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> too bad we don't have Bramley apples here in the states, they look though.
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you have hit it on the head, thanks, I will pick three kinds of apples next time from this chart. How thoughtful of you. joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Joe, I did a bit of web surfing to find you some baking apples. I found this site which does give a handy chart to describe the uses of various apples. There are recipe dishes to click on as well. Have fun with this and plan your apple dishes!
> http://www.almanac.com/content/best-apples-baking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bramleys are my favourite cooking apple. This is a good site with lots of nice ways to cook them:
> 
> http://www.bramleyapples.co.uk/
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

But you do Joe. Here is a site for the Bramley apples that can be bought as seedlings and where you can purchase them as well as where they are grown. Originaly they were only found to be in the UK but they have expanded to other countries. Click on the tab "Where to buy". There does not appear to be a lot of places that do grow them.
http://www.orangepippin.com/apples/bramley


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to check if they are suitable for our climate, and see if it is available on a dwarf root stock!!
> 
> 
> 
> The Bramley site that Dave put up says that Bramleys are only grown in Britain. My poking around on the web did not turn any up elsewhere. I'm afraid that the photo you saw was of an apple the company doesn't have, since it also had no description. Lord Nelson apples are a different variety, although they will cook to a puree. Bramleys have a really high acid content and must be huge. They are at least twice the size of Granny Smiths and maybe three times the size.
> 
> There is an attitude that here in the states we want to see pieces of apples in our pies, while in the UK they like the apples to cook to puree. Joe P was upset his apples cooked down. I don't know who these people are who decide what we like to eat. Also I saw in a few places that the Red Delicious that we get here is not the same thing as the original. What we see in stores now is a bright (waxed) red five-lobed apple that tastes like nothing. When the school year starts toward the end of each summer, the grocery stores all feature Red Delicious apples because that's what kids want in their lunch boxes - somebody says.
Click to expand...

Very interesting wannabear! when I can ring my daughter tomorrow I must ask her what apples they have planted. But they can have frosts, and snow. unlike our much milder more humid climate.


----------



## Lurker 2

I am sure the cooker I grew in Christchurch was a Lord Worlesley [however that is supposed to be spelled] they are quite big, and tart, and cook beautifully, to a mush if you want!


----------



## Lurker 2

Silverowl said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> the worst thing I found at 17 going from a single sex school to a co-ed school- was trying to learn that boys in my age group were human too. We had been so conditioned into thinking we would get a detention if we even spoke to a boy while in school uniform. I loved my boarding school in Scotland age 9. we had some super teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> My partner and I both went to boarding school in Scotland his being the boys just round the corner from the girls.
Click to expand...

Can I be nosey and ask, where abouts?!!!


----------



## Silverowl

In a small town called Moffat.


----------



## Lurker 2

Silverowl said:


> In a small town called Moffat.


I know I have been to Dumfries as a child.


----------



## wannabear

myfanwy said:


> I am sure the cooker I grew in Christchurch was a Lord Worlesley [however that is supposed to be spelled] they are quite big, and tart, and cook beautifully, to a mush if you want!


The mountains in the east of North Carolina have plenty of orchards. It is cooler there, of course. Snow is more common than here. In this part of the state we don't have apple orchards except for old ones at deserted homesites, and mercy knows what those apples were. Even though I have roamed around in the mountains here and in fact lived on quite a large farm for a while that grew and sold apples, I haven't seen any Bramleys. I'm afraid they wouldn't like your weather any more than ours.

However, happily, I can drive about an hour south and have all the peaches my heart could desire. And strawberries are ripe here now. If I don't hurry they'll all be gone.


----------



## siouxann

wannabear said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to check if they are suitable for our climate, and see if it is available on a dwarf root stock!!
> 
> 
> 
> The Bramley site that Dave put up says that Bramleys are only grown in Britain. My poking around on the web did not turn any up elsewhere. I'm afraid that the photo you saw was of an apple the company doesn't have, since it also had no description. Lord Nelson apples are a different variety, although they will cook to a puree. Bramleys have a really high acid content and must be huge. They are at least twice the size of Granny Smiths and maybe three times the size.
> 
> There is an attitude that here in the states we want to see pieces of apples in our pies, while in the UK they like the apples to cook to puree. Joe P was upset his apples cooked down. I don't know who these people are who decide what we like to eat. Also I saw in a few places that the Red Delicious that we get here is not the same thing as the original. What we see in stores now is a bright (waxed) red five-lobed apple that tastes like nothing. When the school year starts toward the end of each summer, the grocery stores all feature Red Delicious apples because that's what kids want in their lunch boxes - somebody says.
Click to expand...

Back in the day, my aunt used to buy an apple called Strawberry Delicious. It was quite red and had small specks on it just like strawberries. My memory says that it even had a slight strawberry taste, but after all these years I may be wrong. I just know that I used to beg for them. I agree that most of the Red Delicious apples of today do not have much flavor.


----------



## daralene

Myfanwy, I couldn't get the wireless computer keyboard to work all day (DH got home and "duh" pushed a button that didn't look like a button on the board) and I have been dying to get on here and tell you what gorgeous knitting you do. I just love that pattern and it is yours! Most beautiful I have seen. Yes, it takes a long time when knitting something like that. What a beautiful job you did. So sad that our wee ones keep growing and now she is too big for it. I'm not sure about this, but would it be possible to take out the castons at the bottom and just frog the ribbing and knit down. I'm not sure I could do a pattern going the other direction, but just wanted to throw that out there as I have thought about doing that. I hate to see you lose any of that beautiful sweater. I am so impressed. Great Job!!!! Bravissimo...here's to seeing it when you finish. I hope you post that in "pictures" and get the oohs and aahs you deserve.

Nana Caren I love the photo of the setting morning moon. Very captivating. Yes, the moon was so bright at night it was hard to capture and made me wish I had a telescope and fancy camera to hook up together and really get a close-up. I went out and took photos but not satisfactory. I caught it when it was low on the horizon on the second night and then it clouded over and we couldn't see it here.

My husband came home so impressed with all the High School Music Teachers that came to the competition with their bands. They not only teach music but inspire and help. I notice there was quite a great conversation and we have some teachers at the Tea Party. Kudos to all of you. I'm sure you made a difference and won't be forgotten, just as you don't forget that special teacher in your lives. 

So many pages to catch up on. My best to all.


----------



## mjs

Joe P said:


> You are correct defense lawyers are known not to want educators, and many other professions on their juries. I have always wondered why. I would think teachers are very sympathetic to people and their needs. But, who am I? Good luck to you. I don't think you have to serve after 70 is that right?
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is my next jury duty. I guess I will only take a book since needles are not allowed. I thought about taking my computer and organizing my pattern files, but I just don't think I want to lug it around all day. Of course I'm hoping to be dismissed early, but you never know. I have never been chosen to be on a jury-I don't think they like teachers, especially in cases involving children- so I'm counting only on the one day. It will be pretty boring. Plus, I'll have to leave around 7:00 to be there at 8:30. I hope the GPS works as I have no way of knowing where I am going!
Click to expand...

I think I just saw that there is no age limitation on jury requirement.


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to check if they are suitable for our climate, and see if it is available on a dwarf root stock!!
> 
> 
> 
> The Bramley site that Dave put up says that Bramleys are only grown in Britain. My poking around on the web did not turn any up elsewhere. I'm afraid that the photo you saw was of an apple the company doesn't have, since it also had no description. Lord Nelson apples are a different variety, although they will cook to a puree. Bramleys have a really high acid content and must be huge. They are at least twice the size of Granny Smiths and maybe three times the size.
> 
> There is an attitude that here in the states we want to see pieces of apples in our pies, while in the UK they like the apples to cook to puree. Joe P was upset his apples cooked down. I don't know who these people are who decide what we like to eat. Also I saw in a few places that the Red Delicious that we get here is not the same thing as the original. What we see in stores now is a bright (waxed) red five-lobed apple that tastes like nothing. When the school year starts toward the end of each summer, the grocery stores all feature Red Delicious apples because that's what kids want in their lunch boxes - somebody says.
Click to expand...

years ago someone gave me a fruit basket. I used all the fruit except the red delicious, which I gave away.


----------



## nickerina

Southern Gal said:


> ahhhh, finally we had a good rain, started early morn, and was just the right amount coming down, as to not just run off, and its rather pleasant outside, not so humid. i think our weather is supposed to be like this for a day or so. such a nice change from the drippy humity. i went out and pulled a few weeds which are never ending. i cleaned out the blue bird box, (still can't figure this out, i would have sworn, blue birds don't build nest in their boxes but ours did) but never the less i am now ready for round 2 with them having their families here.
> i just took the chicken out of the oven, i sprayed it with pam and sprinkled it with ms. dash seasoning, and then got some fresh thyme and put on it. i plan to steam some squash and carrots and have brown rice to go with it for tonight, i think i am going to fix us a jello dessert with fruits in it. trying to watch the points. seems i have been stuck here for a bit. so i hope to ride the bike and maybe move down on the scale. but i do feel better having lost what i have. (a mere drop in the bucket)
> ok, so still waiting to hear from martin keith, and marianne, i hope your ok, and just listening and taking a break. best wishes.


The bluebirds always build nests in the boxes here anyway in SC. We clean it out after each batch. We have had one or to hatchings a year. Mostly 2 and feel good about increasing the bluebird population. We rarely saw them up North. Then we see them come back to the birdbath. They are beautiful/


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> Myfanwy, I couldn't get the wireless computer keyboard to work all day (DH got home and "duh" pushed a button that didn't look like a button on the board) and I have been dying to get on here and tell you what gorgeous knitting you do. I just love that pattern and it is yours! Most beautiful I have seen. Yes, it takes a long time when knitting something like that. What a beautiful job you did. So sad that our wee ones keep growing and now she is too big for it. I'm not sure about this, but would it be possible to take out the castons at the bottom and just frog the ribbing and knit down. I'm not sure I could do a pattern going the other direction, but just wanted to throw that out there as I have thought about doing that. I hate to see you lose any of that beautiful sweater. I am so impressed. Great Job!!!! Bravissimo...here's to seeing it when you finish. I hope you post that in "pictures" and get the oohs and aahs you deserve.
> 
> Nana Caren I love the photo of the setting morning moon. Very captivating. Yes, the moon was so bright at night it was hard to capture and made me wish I had a telescope and fancy camera to hook up together and really get a close-up. I went out and took photos but not satisfactory. I caught it when it was low on the horizon on the second night and then it clouded over and we couldn't see it here.
> 
> So many pages to catch up on. My best to all.


Thank you, Daralene, for that encouragement! I had not put it in as a picture, because of it being in an unfinished state! I felt more comfortable posting it amongst 'friends', on the TP. I should mention that the designs are not mine, but the way that I have combined them, is.

further to NanaCaren's photo I have decided to post how the moon appeared the night it was truly full, as it rose over the house nextdoor. By the time it was in the NW it was completely clouded over!


----------



## nickerina

Joe P said:


> You are correct defense lawyers are known not to want educators, and many other professions on their juries. I have always wondered why. I would think teachers are very sympathetic to people and their needs. But, who am I? Good luck to you. I don't think you have to serve after 70 is that right?
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is my next jury duty. I guess I will only take a book since needles are not allowed. I thought about taking my computer and organizing my pattern files, but I just don't think I want to lug it around all day. Of course I'm hoping to be dismissed early, but you never know. I have never been chosen to be on a jury-I don't think they like teachers, especially in cases involving children- so I'm counting only on the one day. It will be pretty boring. Plus, I'll have to leave around 7:00 to be there at 8:30. I hope the GPS works as I have no way of knowing where I am going!
Click to expand...

In SC you obviously do as I was called and served. Had to report every day all week in case we were needed again. I was over 70.


----------



## Joe P

I read the work on the apples from England expanding to other places, but only to Zone 7 and I believe we are in zone 8 and 9 in the U.S.A. However I am going to see about it you can buy a dwarf tree for $29.00 and I wonder if you need to two for them to produce like you do other fruit trees. hummmmmmmm I will think about this tomorrow. joe p


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> I read the work on the apples from England expanding to other places, but only to Zone 7 and I believe we are in zone 8 and 9 in the U.S.A. However I am going to see about it you can buy a dwarf tree for $29.00 and I wonder if you need to two for them to produce like you do other fruit trees. hummmmmmmm I will think about this tomorrow. joe p


I think apples are self fertile- I had a couple in my garden in Christchurch, that always fruited true to type, only one of each variety.

this is a question Gingerwitch is sure to know the answer to! Where are you Gingerwitch? hope it is just that you have been busy!


----------



## Joe P

woops we are getting a huge storm starting this evening and a tornado watch was up a few hours ago up by Fredericksburg. I heard it sat down but no pictures of it or any comments yet. The thunder and lightening is huge. We need the rain and hopefully it will come down for about an inch or so and then stop and let that seep in. Then we hear tomorrow the next day we might get some more. We are jumping for joy but not jumping for joy about tornadoes though. Our lights are flickering so we might be out of lights out here by Lake McQueeney. We will see. joe p


----------



## Silverowl

myfanwy said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a small town called Moffat.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I have been to Dumfries as a child.
Click to expand...

Thats not far from Moffat. Where did you go to school?


----------



## charliesaunt

wannabear said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the cooker I grew in Christchurch was a Lord Worlesley [however that is supposed to be spelled] they are quite big, and tart, and cook beautifully, to a mush if you want!
> 
> 
> 
> The mountains in the east of North Carolina have plenty of orchards. It is cooler there, of course. Snow is more common than here. In this part of the state we don't have apple orchards except for old ones at deserted homesites, and mercy knows what those apples were. Even though I have roamed around in the mountains here and in fact lived on quite a large farm for a while that grew and sold apples, I haven't seen any Bramleys. I'm afraid they wouldn't like your weather any more than ours.
> 
> However, happily, I can drive about an hour south and have all the peaches my heart could desire. And strawberries are ripe here now. If I don't hurry they'll all be gone.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------------------------

A friend brought us 8 gallons of strawberries today from her farm. Tomorrow and Wednesday will be devoted to making strawberry jam. My husband will wash and core and I will use the sieve to remove most of the seeds and then we will jar. In the beginning it is usually 1 for the sieve and 2 for me until I've had my fill. These are so dark red and sweet there won't be much need for much sugar.

Love to have the jars sitting on the shelf and know we will have good chunky jam all throughout the year.


----------



## Lurker 2

Silverowl said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a small town called Moffat.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I have been to Dumfries as a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not far from Moffat. Where did you go to school?
Click to expand...

first school was the local one down the road- in Summer I almost always walked, and once in a blizzard Mum made me walk with my two little brothers, because the bus had not come. It is called Buchanan School, but the building I went to school in, is now a house, and the School is over the road. this is in Stirlingshire. I then went for two terms only to St Hilda's in Ballikinrain Castle, out from Glasgow. it is not far from Balfron. But now is a Church 'remedial' School for wayward boys. 
Sorry this is another of my enormous format photos, before I had loaded the camera software!


----------



## Lurker 2

charliesaunt said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the cooker I grew in Christchurch was a Lord Worlesley [however that is supposed to be spelled] they are quite big, and tart, and cook beautifully, to a mush if you want!
> 
> 
> 
> The mountains in the east of North Carolina have plenty of orchards. It is cooler there, of course. Snow is more common than here. In this part of the state we don't have apple orchards except for old ones at deserted homesites, and mercy knows what those apples were. Even though I have roamed around in the mountains here and in fact lived on quite a large farm for a while that grew and sold apples, I haven't seen any Bramleys. I'm afraid they wouldn't like your weather any more than ours.
> 
> However, happily, I can drive about an hour south and have all the peaches my heart could desire. And strawberries are ripe here now. If I don't hurry they'll all be gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> A friend brought us 8 gallons of strawberries today from her farm. Tomorrow and Wednesday will be devoted to making strawberry jam. My husband will wash and core and I will use the sieve to remove most of the seeds and then we will jar. In the beginning it is usually 1 for the sieve and 2 for me until I've had my fill. These are so dark red and sweet there won't be much need for much sugar.
> 
> Love to have the jars sitting on the shelf and know we will have good chunky jam all throughout the year.
Click to expand...

sounds absolutely wonderful! Mum grew strawberries in her market garden, so we were a bit spoilt- with those and Tomatoes [and cucumber, and also the hyacinths that she grew for Christmas]


----------



## Joe P

My Grandmother got a freezer when I was very young like in the 1950's chest type. She use to make freezer jam. Do you know anything like that? It was wonderful. She made many jellies which had no pulp or seeds only juice. She made those for special occasions. She canned all kinds of fruit but she always had two jars of bartlett pears one with red food coloring and the other she did green for Christmas. I loved that every year. good memories.

Our strawberries here are so rare and expensive I don't do the jam I am afraid. joe p



myfanwy said:


> charliesaunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the cooker I grew in Christchurch was a Lord Worlesley [however that is supposed to be spelled] they are quite big, and tart, and cook beautifully, to a mush if you want!
> 
> 
> 
> The mountains in the east of North Carolina have plenty of orchards. It is cooler there, of course. Snow is more common than here. In this part of the state we don't have apple orchards except for old ones at deserted homesites, and mercy knows what those apples were. Even though I have roamed around in the mountains here and in fact lived on quite a large farm for a while that grew and sold apples, I haven't seen any Bramleys. I'm afraid they wouldn't like your weather any more than ours.
> 
> However, happily, I can drive about an hour south and have all the peaches my heart could desire. And strawberries are ripe here now. If I don't hurry they'll all be gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> A friend brought us 8 gallons of strawberries today from her farm. Tomorrow and Wednesday will be devoted to making strawberry jam. My husband will wash and core and I will use the sieve to remove most of the seeds and then we will jar. In the beginning it is usually 1 for the sieve and 2 for me until I've had my fill. These are so dark red and sweet there won't be much need for much sugar.
> 
> Love to have the jars sitting on the shelf and know we will have good chunky jam all throughout the year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds absolutely wonderful! Mum grew strawberries in her market garden, so we were a bit spoilt- with those and Tomatoes [and cucumber, and also the hyacinths that she grew for Christmas]
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

beautiful building. thanks for sharing. joe p



myfanwy said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a small town called Moffat.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I have been to Dumfries as a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not far from Moffat. Where did you go to school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> first school was the local one down the road- in Summer I almost always walked, and once in a blizzard Mum made me walk with my two little brothers, because the bus had not come. It is called Buchanan School, but the building I went to school in, is now a house, and the School is over the road. this is in Stirlingshire. I then went for two terms only to St Hilda's in Ballikinrain Castle, out from Glasgow. it is not far from Balfron. But now is a Church 'remedial' School for wayward boys.
> Sorry this is another of my enormous format photos, before I had loaded the camera software!
Click to expand...


----------



## wannabear

myfanwy said:


> charliesaunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the cooker I grew in Christchurch was a Lord Worlesley [however that is supposed to be spelled] they are quite big, and tart, and cook beautifully, to a mush if you want!
> 
> 
> 
> The mountains in the east of North Carolina have plenty of orchards. It is cooler there, of course. Snow is more common than here. In this part of the state we don't have apple orchards except for old ones at deserted homesites, and mercy knows what those apples were. Even though I have roamed around in the mountains here and in fact lived on quite a large farm for a while that grew and sold apples, I haven't seen any Bramleys. I'm afraid they wouldn't like your weather any more than ours.
> 
> However, happily, I can drive about an hour south and have all the peaches my heart could desire. And strawberries are ripe here now. If I don't hurry they'll all be gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> A friend brought us 8 gallons of strawberries today from her farm. Tomorrow and Wednesday will be devoted to making strawberry jam. My husband will wash and core and I will use the sieve to remove most of the seeds and then we will jar. In the beginning it is usually 1 for the sieve and 2 for me until I've had my fill. These are so dark red and sweet there won't be much need for much sugar.
> 
> Love to have the jars sitting on the shelf and know we will have good chunky jam all throughout the year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds absolutely wonderful! Mum grew strawberries in her market garden, so we were a bit spoilt- with those and Tomatoes [and cucumber, and also the hyacinths that she grew for Christmas]
Click to expand...

When those strawberries come straight from the field, and picked just for you, they are the most gorgeous tempting things in the world! When the children were at home, I'd put one gallon basket out on the counter, and every time they walked by they'd take a few. That first gallon might not make it to the end of the day. Oh, luxury!


----------



## Lurker 2

a propos, nothing in particular, the first school I attended as it was in August last year.


----------



## Joe P

beautiful and charming, I wish my little cottage had that look so much. I love that type of home. thanks so much for sharing. joe p


myfanwy said:


> a propos, nothing in particular, the first school I attended as it was in August last year.


----------



## wannabear

The Senior Mistresses House looks bigger than the school. Both of them look very foreign and appealing. I do want to travel so badly!


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> beautiful and charming, I wish my little cottage had that look so much. I love that type of home. thanks so much for sharing. joe p
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> a propos, nothing in particular, the first school I attended as it was in August last year.
Click to expand...

there are some beautiful buildings in Britain. What really 'got' me was that I had forgotten how solid the buildings are. Out here so much is built of wood, and more usually single storey.


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> The Senior Mistresses House looks bigger than the school. Both of them look very foreign and appealing. I do want to travel so badly!


the ground floor would be smaller, but with the upstairs, that could be true!


----------



## DorisT

myfanwy, I love your pictures, especially the last one with the rock wall in the foreground; so different from the rock walls I grew up with in New England. 

And I thought your Aran sweater piece is beautiful; keep up the good work. I hope you find that you won't have to alter it.


----------



## Lurker 2

DorisT said:


> myfanwy, I love your pictures, especially the last one with the rock wall in the foreground; so different from the rock walls I grew up with in New England.
> 
> And I thought your Aran sweater piece is beautiful; keep up the good work. I hope you find that you won't have to alter it.


thank you so much, Doris!


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were your "boys public schools" strictly for boys? Was there an equivalent school for girls? Or were these schools integrated where both boys and girls attended?
> 
> 
> 
> Most Public Schools are single-sex establishments, boys and girls develop at different rates, respond better to different learning strategies and I personally feel co-education provides too many distractions when their minds should be focussed on learning. My late mother was a _Grey Coat Girl_ in Westminster, a Church of England School founded at the end of the seventeenth century. There are some excellent girls schools like James Allen's in South London and the exceptional Roedean School on the coast. Most girls schools will have links with boys schools, but few are co-ed.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

My youngest went to Grey Coat for two years- what a small world!- before we dragged them back here. 
When she got married 2 years ago three of the girls she went to Grey Coat with came over for the wedding. When we came back here in the interview for the new school the headmistress very rpoudly told the school had just celebrated there 150year anniversry. Thought we should keep quite about the fact that Grey Coat had just had there 300 years while Vicky was there- and it was not an old school. Still a girls school- googled it recently. My older girl went to another church school and that was also a girls only school. A lot more girls only schools than over here. Very few public (i.e. government girls only, I think we have 2 in the state), more of the private schools (here almost all church schools which charge fees) are girls only. The Catholic system has gone almost or maybe even entirely co-ed. I too prefer single sex schools- and certainly for girls it is meant to actually help relate to men better. In the silly years they don't spend much time with boys and hopefully when they leave school they have matured enough to see them as people not something to go silly over.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you have hit it on the head, thanks, I will pick three kinds of apples next time from this chart. How thoughtful of you. joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Joe, I did a bit of web surfing to find you some baking apples. I found this site which does give a handy chart to describe the uses of various apples. There are recipe dishes to click on as well. Have fun with this and plan your apple dishes!
> http://www.almanac.com/content/best-apples-baking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bramleys are my favourite cooking apple. This is a good site with lots of nice ways to cook them:
> 
> http://www.bramleyapples.co.uk/
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These may not be that available here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor here!
Click to expand...

Nor here. We use Granny Smiths for cooking and eating.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think bramleys may be an exclusively English variety, I have never seen them mentioned elsewhere. But the site's receipts should work with other cookers.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I just found this,
> 
> http://becksposhnosh.blogspot.com/2006/09/why-i-almost-wet-my-knickers-at.html
Click to expand...

Wonderful post, Bramleys are so good they have that effect on people! They have a unique flavour and _Bramley Apple Pie_ is quite simply the best you will ever taste!

Bully your local grocer into stocking some, better still plant your own tree!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> I read the work on the apples from England expanding to other places, but only to Zone 7 and I believe we are in zone 8 and 9 in the U.S.A. However I am going to see about it you can buy a dwarf tree for $29.00 and I wonder if you need to two for them to produce like you do other fruit trees. hummmmmmmm I will think about this tomorrow. joe p


If you want lots of apples on your trees, plant a crab apple in amongst them and let the the bees do the work. It's what we do in Kent. The county is famous for its fruit and was dubbed _The Garden of England_ by Henry VIII after he'd eaten a basket of particularly succulent cherries.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> further to NanaCaren's photo I have decided to post how the moon appeared the night it was truly full, as it rose over the house nextdoor. By the time it was in the NW it was completely clouded over!


Great pic, thanks for posting.

Dave


----------



## Ezenby

Sorlena....happy birthday. 
Dave. Our tax supported...school system dropped ethic and morals substituting if it feels good ...do it Current generations of young people do not know the difference between right or wrong. Told a few high schoolers in the library...while they are doing the feel good thing look up morals. They told me they had good moral today. Nothing to do with respect. I had a old religious school education. Remember discussing other religions of Eastern Europe and mid eastern countries. Religion is not a show thing for me. It is within and with respect.


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Tomorrow is my next jury duty. I guess I will only take a book since needles are not allowed. I thought about taking my computer and organizing my pattern files, but I just don't think I want to lug it around all day. Of course I'm hoping to be dismissed early, but you never know. I have never been chosen to be on a jury-I don't think they like teachers, especially in cases involving children- so I'm counting only on the one day. It will be pretty boring. Plus, I'll have to leave around 7:00 to be there at 8:30. I hope the GPS works as I have no way of knowing where I am going!


Hope it all goes well for you and that your GPS doesn't let you down!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I'd let you all know, I have now posted my _Europa Napkin Ring_ pattern at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-79761-1.html#1475936
> 
> I hope you like it!
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> DAVE--I really like this napkin ring. The color palate is beautiful
Click to expand...

Thank you so much, I went for a simple bold design to mark Schuman Day this year, I'm glad you like it.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to check if they are suitable for our climate, and see if it is available on a dwarf root stock!!
> 
> 
> 
> The Bramley site that Dave put up says that Bramleys are only grown in Britain. My poking around on the web did not turn any up elsewhere. I'm afraid that the photo you saw was of an apple the company doesn't have, since it also had no description. Lord Nelson apples are a different variety, although they will cook to a puree. Bramleys have a really high acid content and must be huge. They are at least twice the size of Granny Smiths and maybe three times the size.
> 
> There is an attitude that here in the states we want to see pieces of apples in our pies, while in the UK they like the apples to cook to puree. Joe P was upset his apples cooked down. I don't know who these people are who decide what we like to eat. Also I saw in a few places that the Red Delicious that we get here is not the same thing as the original. What we see in stores now is a bright (waxed) red five-lobed apple that tastes like nothing. When the school year starts toward the end of each summer, the grocery stores all feature Red Delicious apples because that's what kids want in their lunch boxes - somebody says.
Click to expand...

Bramleys are also fantastic in blackberry and aple jam, their unique tartness makes it perfect.

The various _Palaces of Hell_ keep going on about choice and how supermarkets listen to their customers. My advice is to start writing letters, tell them what you want and put them on the spot. UK supermarkets have a 'request book' at their customer service desk, I don't know what the 'tipping point' is, but it's got to be worth a try.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Ezenby said:


> Dave. Our tax supported...school system dropped ethic and morals substituting if it feels good ...do it Current generations of young people do not know the difference between right or wrong. Told a few high schoolers in the library...while they are doing the feel good thing look up morals. They told me they had good moral today. Nothing to do with respect. I had a old religious school education. Remember discussing other religions of Eastern Europe and mid eastern countries. Religion is not a show thing for me. It is within and with respect.


Totally agree with you. Religious belief is a personal choice, however social responsibility and duty are universal concepts and should be high on every school's list of priorities.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> further to NanaCaren's photo I have decided to post how the moon appeared the night it was truly full, as it rose over the house nextdoor. By the time it was in the NW it was completely clouded over!
> 
> 
> 
> Great pic, thanks for posting.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

thank you!


----------



## FireballDave

Happy Birthday Sorlenna, I hope you have a wonderful day!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to check if they are suitable for our climate, and see if it is available on a dwarf root stock!!
> 
> 
> 
> The Bramley site that Dave put up says that Bramleys are only grown in Britain. My poking around on the web did not turn any up elsewhere. I'm afraid that the photo you saw was of an apple the company doesn't have, since it also had no description. Lord Nelson apples are a different variety, although they will cook to a puree. Bramleys have a really high acid content and must be huge. They are at least twice the size of Granny Smiths and maybe three times the size.
> 
> There is an attitude that here in the states we want to see pieces of apples in our pies, while in the UK they like the apples to cook to puree. Joe P was upset his apples cooked down. I don't know who these people are who decide what we like to eat. Also I saw in a few places that the Red Delicious that we get here is not the same thing as the original. What we see in stores now is a bright (waxed) red five-lobed apple that tastes like nothing. When the school year starts toward the end of each summer, the grocery stores all feature Red Delicious apples because that's what kids want in their lunch boxes - somebody says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back in the day, my aunt used to buy an apple called Strawberry Delicious. It was quite red and had small specks on it just like strawberries. My memory says that it even had a slight strawberry taste, but after all these years I may be wrong. I just know that I used to beg for them. I agree that most of the Red Delicious apples of today do not have much flavor.
Click to expand...

I think it is the fact that so many apples are in storage, for so long, to try to extend their 'season'. We have lots of varieties being developed here, but most I find too sweet.


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Tomorrow is my next jury duty. I guess I will only take a book since needles are not allowed. I thought about taking my computer and organizing my pattern files, but I just don't think I want to lug it around all day. Of course I'm hoping to be dismissed early, but you never know. I have never been chosen to be on a jury-I don't think they like teachers, especially in cases involving children- so I'm counting only on the one day. It will be pretty boring. Plus, I'll have to leave around 7:00 to be there at 8:30. I hope the GPS works as I have no way of knowing where I am going!


Good luck Pammie- hope you get home quickly!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> My cat is very lovey, too--but only to me--I joke that he doesn't get along with the man because they are so much alike in temperament. The other cat (DD's) is quite affectionate with all of us.
> 
> Said man has just informed me he doesn't have to work tomorrow after all, so we can go out for a birthday supper at a reasonable hour.
> 
> I tried crocheting my strung beads and broke the strand...  I need a bigger hook, I am sure, and perhaps I should add a strand of yarn, too. Well, next experiment!


hope you have a lovely birthday supper!


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P, just been reading that apples do need other apples to pollinate.


----------



## NanaCaren

daralene said:


> Myfanwy, I couldn't get the wireless computer keyboard to work all day (DH got home and "duh" pushed a button that didn't look like a button on the board) and I have been dying to get on here and tell you what gorgeous knitting you do. I just love that pattern and it is yours! Most beautiful I have seen. Yes, it takes a long time when knitting something like that. What a beautiful job you did. So sad that our wee ones keep growing and now she is too big for it. I'm not sure about this, but would it be possible to take out the castons at the bottom and just frog the ribbing and knit down. I'm not sure I could do a pattern going the other direction, but just wanted to throw that out there as I have thought about doing that. I hate to see you lose any of that beautiful sweater. I am so impressed. Great Job!!!! Bravissimo...here's to seeing it when you finish. I hope you post that in "pictures" and get the oohs and aahs you deserve.
> 
> Nana Caren I love the photo of the setting morning moon. Very captivating. Yes, the moon was so bright at night it was hard to capture and made me wish I had a telescope and fancy camera to hook up together and really get a close-up. I went out and took photos but not satisfactory. I caught it when it was low on the horizon on the second night and then it clouded over and we couldn't see it here.
> 
> My husband came home so impressed with all the High School Music Teachers that came to the competition with their bands. They not only teach music but inspire and help. I notice there was quite a great conversation and we have some teachers at the Tea Party. Kudos to all of you. I'm sure you made a difference and won't be forgotten, just as you don't forget that special teacher in your lives.
> 
> So many pages to catch up on. My best to all.


Thank you. I should have gotten out my good camera and put the lense on for a night shot.


----------



## NanaCaren

Double post


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> further to NanaCaren's photo I have decided to post how the moon appeared the night it was truly full, as it rose over the house nextdoor. By the time it was in the NW it was completely clouded over!


Absolutely stunning photo! I'm glad you posted it. 
Today it is raining, a dull and dreary day thus far. Good day to finish up some wips.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think bramleys may be an exclusively English variety, I have never seen them mentioned elsewhere. But the site's receipts should work with other cookers.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I just found this,
> 
> http://becksposhnosh.blogspot.com/2006/09/why-i-almost-wet-my-knickers-at.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wonderful post, Bramleys are so good they have that effect on people! They have a unique flavour and _Bramley Apple Pie_ is quite simply the best you will ever taste!
> 
> Bully your local grocer into stocking some, better still plant your own tree!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Think I will talk to the grocer,they see to get most everything I've asked for so far. Planting a few trees might be an option.


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> myfanwy, I love your pictures, especially the last one with the rock wall in the foreground; so different from the rock walls I grew up with in New England.
> 
> And I thought your Aran sweater piece is beautiful; keep up the good work. I hope you find that you won't have to alter it.


Ditto!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Joe P

I have other small apple trees planted and could do a bramley but the zone doesn't correspond for good growth, I guess. 

On another subject: Do any of you have Russell Hobbs electric pots for boiling water? I brought one back from England and the element went strange after many years usage and I found a lighter weighted one at Tuesday Mornings 13 years ago. I have not seen any since. Do you all have them still in the UK? joe p


----------



## wannabear

myfanwy said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read the work on the apples from England expanding to other places, but only to Zone 7 and I believe we are in zone 8 and 9 in the U.S.A. However I am going to see about it you can buy a dwarf tree for $29.00 and I wonder if you need to two for them to produce like you do other fruit trees. hummmmmmmm I will think about this tomorrow. joe p
> 
> 
> 
> I think apples are self fertile- I had a couple in my garden in Christchurch, that always fruited true to type, only one of each variety.
> 
> this is a question Gingerwitch is sure to know the answer to!
> Where are you Gingerwitch? hope it is just that you have been busy!
Click to expand...

Bramley apples require not just one tree to pollinate from, but two different kinds. Gingerwitch could immediately tell you that using all the correct terms, no doubt, but I'd have to go back and read all the information I read before and find that. No problem in an orchard, but at home it might be.


----------



## Joe P

I googled Russell Hobbs and found them. Sorry for the above comment I need to do my own homework. joe p


----------



## Joe P

It says up or down to zone 7 we are in 8 and 9. So, I don't think they would work this low in the country.



wannabear said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read the work on the apples from England expanding to other places, but only to Zone 7 and I believe we are in zone 8 and 9 in the U.S.A. However I am going to see about it you can buy a dwarf tree for $29.00 and I wonder if you need to two for them to produce like you do other fruit trees. hummmmmmmm I will think about this tomorrow. joe p
> 
> 
> 
> I think apples are self fertile- I had a couple in my garden in Christchurch, that always fruited true to type, only one of each variety.
> 
> this is a question Gingerwitch is sure to know the answer to!
> Where are you Gingerwitch? hope it is just that you have been busy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bramley apples require not just one tree to pollinate from, but two different kinds. Gingerwitch could immediately tell you that using all the correct terms, no doubt, but I'd have to go back and read all the information I read before and find that. No problem in an orchard, but at home it might be.
Click to expand...


----------



## carol's gifts

myfanwy said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a small town called Moffat.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I have been to Dumfries as a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not far from Moffat. Where did you go to school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> first school was the local one down the road- in Summer I almost always walked, and once in a blizzard Mum made me walk with my two little brothers, because the bus had not come. It is called Buchanan School, but the building I went to school in, is now a house, and the School is over the road. this is in Stirlingshire. I then went for two terms only to St Hilda's in Ballikinrain Castle, out from Glasgow. it is not far from Balfron. But now is a Church 'remedial' School for wayward boys.
> Sorry this is another of my enormous format photos, before I had loaded the camera software!
Click to expand...

MyFanwy--Enjoyed the photo of the Building. Your camera takes good clear pictures. Was this an old castle of sorts, or most of the buildings built like this? Sorry I haven't PM you lately,been extremely busy. thanks for sharing the photo. Later Friend.


----------



## carol's gifts

Myfanwy-Love these photos. I agree with Joe, would love to live in either home, but really love the Head Mistress home.


----------



## carol's gifts

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday Dear Sorlena. Happy Birthday to you! And Many More! Hope your day is running over with Love, Laughter, Family, and of course good food and drink!!


----------



## wannabear

Hi Sorlenna! I hope you are sleeping in. Very Happy Birthday for you! I know you're going out - have a good time.


----------



## darowil

Happy Birthday Sorlenna. Have a wonderful day with your family.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> For the dog lovers amongst us a photo of my Jerusalem artichokes in flower, and Rufus the mutt, nearly 10 years old.


What fun seeing the photos you are posting. From the moon to ..... Mmmm, yummy Jerusalem artichokes in your yard. How cute is Rufus!! Great seeing photos from where you live and where you lived. Thanks so much. So interesting.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> a propos, nothing in particular, the first school I attended as it was in August last year.


Special memories and such lovely architecture. When I lived with an aunt in northern Ontario, Canada, I went to a one room schoolhouse, but not any special architecture like that. Also when I moved to Florida there was a one room school and the drinking fountain was outside and was sulfur water...Yuck. I was 11 and thought they had rotten eggs in their water. The children wore no shoes so it was very informal. I'm sure you are stoking memories for all of us of times gone by. Interesting times and a challenge for the teachers as each aisle was a different grade. My one teacher in Canada, Mr. Pageneaut, was also a fashion designer and did the wedding gown for my aunt's sister-in-law. It was so gorgeous. Here's to photos, great and charming Scottish architecture, memories and multi-talented teachers. Well it's babysitting time so I have to log-off. See you later.


----------



## Silverowl

Happy Birthday Sorlenna. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> further to NanaCaren's photo I have decided to post how the moon appeared the night it was truly full, as it rose over the house nextdoor. By the time it was in the NW it was completely clouded over!
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely stunning photo! I'm glad you posted it.
> Today it is raining, a dull and dreary day thus far. Good day to finish up some wips.
Click to expand...

thank you NanaCaren! we also now have rain, it has been bucketing down- the dogs had forgotten about rain- so I have to go out too!


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> a propos, nothing in particular, the first school I attended as it was in August last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Special memories and such lovely architecture. When I lived with an aunt in northern Ontario, Canada, I went to a one room schoolhouse, but not any special architecture like that. Also when I moved to Florida there was a one room school and the drinking fountain was outside and was sulfur water...Yuck. I was 11 and thought they had rotten eggs in their water. The children wore no shoes so it was very informal. I'm sure you are stoking memories for all of us of times gone by. Interesting times and a challenge for the teachers as each aisle was a different grade. My one teacher in Canada, Mr. Pageneaut, was also a fashion designer and did the wedding gown for my aunt's sister-in-law. It was so gorgeous. Here's to photos, great and charming Scottish architecture, memories and multi-talented teachers. Well it's babysitting time so I have to log-off. See you later.
Click to expand...

This whole area is now a National Park. The main thing that had altered was the plants and the height of the trees! and it was all more 'touristy'


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the dog lovers amongst us a photo of my Jerusalem artichokes in flower, and Rufus the mutt, nearly 10 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> What fun seeing the photos you are posting. From the moon to ..... Mmmm, yummy Jerusalem artichokes in your yard. How cute is Rufus!! Great seeing photos from where you live and where you lived. Thanks so much. So interesting.
Click to expand...

thank you Daralene- have a wonderful time baby sitting!


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> I have other small apple trees planted and could do a bramley but the zone doesn't correspond for good growth, I guess.
> 
> On another subject: Do any of you have Russell Hobbs electric pots for boiling water? I brought one back from England and the element went strange after many years usage and I found a lighter weighted one at Tuesday Mornings 13 years ago. I have not seen any since. Do you all have them still in the UK? joe p


I realise we are not the UK, but Russell Hobbs is readily available here!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy, I love your pictures, especially the last one with the rock wall in the foreground; so different from the rock walls I grew up with in New England.
> 
> And I thought your Aran sweater piece is beautiful; keep up the good work. I hope you find that you won't have to alter it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thank you, Caren!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Carol! I believe Ballikinrain Castle to be relatively modern, a lot of wealthy Victorians built castles, and invented new tartans. The school mistresses house, and the little old school building are typical of many houses around about the Glasgow area. I could have been photographing where ever I went! Hope Fred is keeping well, as you help out your son.


----------



## Lurker 2

must get back to bed!


----------



## wannabear

It's a cloudy day here too. Rain is in the forecast in the form of thunderstorms, but the radar doesn't really show much at the moment. There's still a big patch of precipitation down in Texas and maybe that's what we are supposed to get eventually.

Myfanwy, I hope you don't have to undo all your good work. It's a very pretty pattern!


----------



## Joe P

I think I will order one and Macy's stock them I hear. I will call them in San Antonio to see if they stock them down here. Russell Hobbs just reminded me of such fond memories of Britain and I still have my Herod's tray and tea cozie.


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear!
still waiting to hear back from my daughter! 
I will call her later today, with us it is now Wednesday, she will have been too bsy uploading assignments. Had a very brief conversation with the DGS who is nearly two and a half- he is a delightful child!


----------



## siouxann

Happy Birthday, Sorlenna!


----------



## DorisT

"Religion is not a show thing for me. It is within and with respect."
Ezenby

Ezenby, that is exactly the way I feel about religion, too. You said it well. I think sometimes that morals have "gone out the window" with some of the teens. Especially if they use celebrities as their role models. :XD:


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> The Senior Mistresses House looks bigger than the school. Both of them look very foreign and appealing. I do want to travel so badly!


You would enjoy exploring the precincts around Canterbury cathedral.


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read the work on the apples from England expanding to other places, but only to Zone 7 and I believe we are in zone 8 and 9 in the U.S.A. However I am going to see about it you can buy a dwarf tree for $29.00 and I wonder if you need to two for them to produce like you do other fruit trees. hummmmmmmm I will think about this tomorrow. joe p
> 
> 
> 
> I think apples are self fertile- I had a couple in my garden in Christchurch, that always fruited true to type, only one of each variety.
> 
> this is a question Gingerwitch is sure to know the answer to! Where are you Gingerwitch? hope it is just that you have been busy!
Click to expand...

There are some varieties that need two plants to cross polinate sucessfully. With apple trees, when in doubt, buy two.


----------



## DorisT

Happy Birthday, Sorlenna! Have a good day and a good dinner!


----------



## DorisT

DH and I dug up a small flower bed in front of the house yesterday. (BTW, DH's primary care doctor said he could do yard work w/o harm to his hernia.) Our son had dug up 2 small azaleas for us when he was here over the weekend. So all we had to do was dig up one large clump of daffodils and two huge clumps of narcissus. It was hard going because they were planted so deep. The bulbs hadn't been divided EVER so I was amazed at how many I have. They're drying out on the patio and I'm so thankful that squirrels don't care for them!!

We have two new azaleas to plant in place of the two old ones but this time we'll put down some landscape fabric to keep out the weeds. I'll plant some of the bulbs in the woodsy part of the backyard and let them naturalize. Will probably have enough left over for my neighbor and my DIL.

Today and tomorrow will be "lazy" days as I'm having some minor surgery at the dermatologist's office this afternoon. Borrowed 2 good novels from the library and will have to decide which one to read. I'll be checking in on the TP later this afternoon. Everyone, have a good day!

Oh, Dave, maybe you could start a small business shipping Bramleys to us! :lol:


----------



## Southern Gal

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the dog lovers amongst us a photo of my Jerusalem artichokes in flower, and Rufus the mutt, nearly 10 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> What fun seeing the photos you are posting. From the moon to ..... Mmmm, yummy Jerusalem artichokes in your yard. How cute is Rufus!! Great seeing photos from where you live and where you lived. Thanks so much. So interesting.
Click to expand...

we used to have jerusalem artichokes in our yd. many yrs ago when we first moved here. i used to cut them up in salads for the crunch, just can't cook with them. hadn't thought of those in yrs. you don't see them here much, or maybe i haven't looked in the right places.


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> I think I will order one and Macy's stock them I hear. I will call them in San Antonio to see if they stock them down here. Russell Hobbs just reminded me of such fond memories of Britain and I still have my Herod's tray and tea cozie.


Russell Hobbs are still going strong, I have one of their toasters and a steam iron, they're a very reliable brand for kitchen appliances.

http://uk.russellhobbs.com/

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read the work on the apples from England expanding to other places, but only to Zone 7 and I believe we are in zone 8 and 9 in the U.S.A. However I am going to see about it you can buy a dwarf tree for $29.00 and I wonder if you need to two for them to produce like you do other fruit trees. hummmmmmmm I will think about this tomorrow. joe p
> 
> 
> 
> I think apples are self fertile- I had a couple in my garden in Christchurch, that always fruited true to type, only one of each variety.
> 
> this is a question Gingerwitch is sure to know the answer to!
> Where are you Gingerwitch? hope it is just that you have been busy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bramley apples require not just one tree to pollinate from, but two different kinds. Gingerwitch could immediately tell you that using all the correct terms, no doubt, but I'd have to go back and read all the information I read before and find that. No problem in an orchard, but at home it might be.
Click to expand...

With apple trees, if there's a crab apple nearby (within 100yds) you shouldn't have any problem at all. Most people where I live have one or two trees in their gardens and there are a couple of crab apples amongst the trees that line the street. If you're short of space, crab apples are available in _minaret_ form, they grow in a pot on the patio. I have a cherry and a plum, my gardener doesn't approve, he calls them _fruiting broomsticks!_

Dave


----------



## Joe P

I planted apple trees last year and definately the nursery told me to plant two and I did. I was hoping for these but that won't be possible with this zone. Thanks for your comments.



5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read the work on the apples from England expanding to other places, but only to Zone 7 and I believe we are in zone 8 and 9 in the U.S.A. However I am going to see about it you can buy a dwarf tree for $29.00 and I wonder if you need to two for them to produce like you do other fruit trees. hummmmmmmm I will think about this tomorrow. joe p
> 
> 
> 
> I think apples are self fertile- I had a couple in my garden in Christchurch, that always fruited true to type, only one of each variety.
> 
> this is a question Gingerwitch is sure to know the answer to! Where are you Gingerwitch? hope it is just that you have been busy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are some varieties that need two plants to cross polinate sucessfully. With apple trees, when in doubt, buy two.
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

Dave, I found Russell Hobbs on line and I can get them at Macy's store or buy on line. Thanks so much. Naturally our electric is different as I remember from England'sand I brought one home somehow that was our plug, hummmmmmm how strange but it is great. I will get another soon in red to match the new Kitchenaide mixer. Thanks for your interest though. joe p



FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will order one and Macy's stock them I hear. I will call them in San Antonio to see if they stock them down here. Russell Hobbs just reminded me of such fond memories of Britain and I still have my Herod's tray and tea cozie.
> 
> 
> 
> Russell Hobbs are still going strong, I have one of their toasters and a steam iron, they're a very reliable brand for kitchen appliances.
> 
> http://uk.russellhobbs.com/
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

Thanks for the good wishes, everyone! I did sleep in (until 7:45!) and we've had breakfast; DD and I are headed off to the bookstore in a bit to browse around and I may stop by Tuesday Morning on the way back; I've wanted to go there for a while but haven't made it up that way. It's cool this morning and we're hoping for rain, as fire season is upon us and everything is bone dry.

I got a message from my cousin this morning--we have the same birthday. She used to be ten years older than I, but now we are both 39. :mrgreen: I'll go along with that (never mind that we both have grandchildren!).

I love all the pictures...would really adore seeing those in person. Someday, I hope! I'll settle for the virtual tour for now, though. And I would love to have fruit trees, and if I ever get out of this city, I will have! Hmm...we could also stop by the farmer's market to see what fruit is in now--they usually have excellent stuff. We looked a while back for Jerusalem artichokes (DD has a recipe that calls for them) but couldn't find any. I know my parents had a bush on their place and those were so crispy and delicious. 

So much I want to get done today, and here I sit! Better get off the duff and get moving. Have a great day, wherever/whenever you are!


----------



## KateB

Happy birthday, Sorlenna!


----------



## Joe P

It is your birthday and I just know of you a short while and I want to wish you a glorious birthday #39. Love that number, don't we?


----------



## budasha

Sorlenna - Happy Birthday - hope you enjoy your day out.

Myfanwy - that is a marvellous old building. I love the architecture. Your first school house looks likes it cared for with love.

Wannabear - strawberries - yumm. Wish we had some. Ours won't be ready until June and the peaches come later on in August. Everything in the local Palace of Hell has no taste.

Fireball Dave - you're right about the crab apple trees. Our neighbour has 4 and right now the bees are buzzing. The droning is unbelievable.

Have to go to the local Home Care to get a bathtub rail for DH. The one we had has gone kaput. Then I'm going to treat myself and get my nails done. See you'all later.


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the dog lovers amongst us a photo of my Jerusalem artichokes in flower, and Rufus the mutt, nearly 10 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> What fun seeing the photos you are posting. From the moon to ..... Mmmm, yummy Jerusalem artichokes in your yard. How cute is Rufus!! Great seeing photos from where you live and where you lived. Thanks so much. So interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we used to have jerusalem artichokes in our yd. many yrs ago when we first moved here. i used to cut them up in salads for the crunch, just can't cook with them. hadn't thought of those in yrs. you don't see them here much, or maybe i haven't looked in the right places.
Click to expand...

Took quite a number of years to find a nursery prepared to get the seed for me. I think they are a bit of an acquired taste. Although they are mentioned in Jewish Receipts. I am glad to have them, if only for the flowers!


----------



## KatyNora

Just want to add my Happy Birthday wishes to Sorlenna. You have an excellent birthday, in my opinion, as it is also my DD's.  I do hope you're having a wonderful day!


----------



## Poledra65

Whoo, rain late last night and it started raining again a bit ago. 
There was huge almost golfball sized hail just a little way from San Antonio on the west side yesterday evening but we haven't had any. 
I think it's raining good but not too much that we flood so that is a good thing.

Happy Birthday Sorlenna!!!


----------



## Poledra65

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read the work on the apples from England expanding to other places, but only to Zone 7 and I believe we are in zone 8 and 9 in the U.S.A. However I am going to see about it you can buy a dwarf tree for $29.00 and I wonder if you need to two for them to produce like you do other fruit trees. hummmmmmmm I will think about this tomorrow. joe p
> 
> 
> 
> I think apples are self fertile- I had a couple in my garden in Christchurch, that always fruited true to type, only one of each variety.
> 
> this is a question Gingerwitch is sure to know the answer to!
> Where are you Gingerwitch? hope it is just that you have been busy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bramley apples require not just one tree to pollinate from, but two different kinds. Gingerwitch could immediately tell you that using all the correct terms, no doubt, but I'd have to go back and read all the information I read before and find that. No problem in an orchard, but at home it might be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With apple trees, if there's a crab apple nearby (within 100yds) you shouldn't have any problem at all. Most people where I live have one or two trees in their gardens and there are a couple of crab apples amongst the trees that line the street. If you're short of space, crab apples are available in _minaret_ form, they grow in a pot on the patio. I have a cherry and a plum, my gardener doesn't approve, he calls them _fruiting broomsticks!_
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

They sure do make a great jam though.


----------



## daralene

Southern Gal said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the dog lovers amongst us a photo of my Jerusalem artichokes in flower, and Rufus the mutt, nearly 10 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> What fun seeing the photos you are posting. From the moon to ..... Mmmm, yummy Jerusalem artichokes in your yard. How cute is Rufus!! Great seeing photos from where you live and where you lived. Thanks so much. So interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we used to have jerusalem artichokes in our yd. many yrs ago when we first moved here. i used to cut them up in salads for the crunch, just can't cook with them. hadn't thought of those in yrs. you don't see them here much, or maybe i haven't looked in the right places.
Click to expand...

Hi "Southern Gal, I hope it was ok to cook them as I used to make them like mashed potatoes. I've heard they are good to eat for diabetics too. Yes, that would be good in salads for the crunch. I haven't had them for years but saw them in my grocery store recently. GD is watching Finding Nemo, so I slipped away for a minute. I love cuddling with her and watching the movies too. Big kid at heart.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, I couldn't get the wireless computer keyboard to work all day (DH got home and "duh" pushed a button that didn't look like a button on the board) and I have been dying to get on here and tell you what gorgeous knitting you do. I just love that pattern and it is yours! Most beautiful I have seen. Yes, it takes a long time when knitting something like that. What a beautiful job you did. So sad that our wee ones keep growing and now she is too big for it. I'm not sure about this, but would it be possible to take out the castons at the bottom and just frog the ribbing and knit down. I'm not sure I could do a pattern going the other direction, but just wanted to throw that out there as I have thought about doing that. I hate to see you lose any of that beautiful sweater. I am so impressed. Great Job!!!! Bravissimo...here's to seeing it when you finish. I hope you post that in "pictures" and get the oohs and aahs you deserve.
> 
> Nana Caren I love the photo of the setting morning moon. Very captivating. Yes, the moon was so bright at night it was hard to capture and made me wish I had a telescope and fancy camera to hook up together and really get a close-up. I went out and took photos but not satisfactory. I caught it when it was low on the horizon on the second night and then it clouded over and we couldn't see it here.
> 
> So many pages to catch up on. My best to all.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Daralene, for that encouragement! I had not put it in as a picture, because of it being in an unfinished state! I felt more comfortable posting it amongst 'friends', on the TP. I should mention that the designs are not mine, but the way that I have combined them, is.
> 
> further to NanaCaren's photo I have decided to post how the moon appeared the night it was truly full, as it rose over the house nextdoor. By the time it was in the NW it was completely clouded over!
Click to expand...

Well, I love your combination and that takes courage and some figuring. Just gorgeous. NICE photo of the moon too. We see the same moon but at different times. I guess when I'm looking at the sun, that is when I can see it through the clouds, you are looking at the moon. Takes a special Tea Party to bring us all together. Movie is finishing so back to GD. She is such a sweetheart.


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nana Caren I love the photo of the setting morning moon. Very captivating. Yes, the moon was so bright at night it was hard to capture and made me wish I had a telescope and fancy camera to hook up together and really get a close-up. I went out and took photos but not satisfactory. I caught it when it was low on the horizon on the second night and then it clouded over and we couldn't see it here.
> 
> So many pages to catch up on. My best to all.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Daralene, for that encouragement! I had not put it in as a picture, because of it being in an unfinished state! I felt more comfortable posting it amongst 'friends', on the TP. I should mention that the designs are not mine, but the way that I have combined them, is.
> 
> further to NanaCaren's photo I have decided to post how the moon appeared the night it was truly full, as it rose over the house nextdoor. By the time it was in the NW it was completely clouded over!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I love your combination and that takes courage and some figuring. Just gorgeous. NICE photo of the moon too. We see the same moon but at different times. I guess when I'm looking at the sun, that is when I can see it through the clouds, you are looking at the moon. Takes a special Tea Party to bring us all together. Movie is finishing so back to GD. She is such a sweetheart.
Click to expand...

It is such fun meeting up with people from all over! 
I had the example of my Mum, who used a pattern as a starting point, rather than following exactly. As she grew older I would often receive UFO's, which I then had to seam, so the kids could wear whatever. I suspect she prefered the knitting! Happy times with the little one!


----------



## siouxann

NanaJ, your moon photos are beautiful! There is a term in art which I can neither spell nor pronounce (begins with chiar-, I think) that shows the contrast between darkness and light. If I can find the word, I'll try to get a better definition. Anyway, your photos make me think of the pictures I've seen hanging on gallery walls.


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> NanaJ, your moon photos are beautiful! There is a term in art which I can neither spell nor pronounce (begins with chiar-, I think) that shows the contrast between darkness and light. If I can find the word, I'll try to get a better definition. Anyway, your photos make me think of the pictures I've seen hanging on gallery walls.


i think it is 'chiaroscuro', there is an Italian painter, whose name is completely escaping me, who painted some beautiful pictures with candle light. It is quite a tricky subject to get just right!


----------



## Joe P

I need to get busy in the kitchen I am knitting a thread dish towel of my own creation. It is for my best friend's kitchen for a birthday in September. It takes a long time to knit thread from a ball with #1 needles. ish but it is light and durable, I think.


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> I need to get busy in the kitchen I am knitting a thread dish towel of my own creation. It is for my best friend's kitchen for a birthday in September. It takes a long time to knit thread from a ball with #1 needles. ish but it is light and durable, I think.


you certainly pick your projects, Joe! Mr 'stickability'!


----------



## Joe P

Rembrandt illuminated his paintings



myfanwy said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaJ, your moon photos are beautiful! There is a term in art which I can neither spell nor pronounce (begins with chiar-, I think) that shows the contrast between darkness and light. If I can find the word, I'll try to get a better definition. Anyway, your photos make me think of the pictures I've seen hanging on gallery walls.
> 
> 
> 
> i think it is 'chiaroscuro', there is an Italian painter, whose name is completely escaping me, who painted some beautiful pictures with candle light. It is quite a tricky subject to get just right!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> Rembrandt illuminated his paintings
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaJ, your moon photos are beautiful! There is a term in art which I can neither spell nor pronounce (begins with chiar-, I think) that shows the contrast between darkness and light. If I can find the word, I'll try to get a better definition. Anyway, your photos make me think of the pictures I've seen hanging on gallery walls.
> 
> 
> 
> i think it is 'chiaroscuro', there is an Italian painter, whose name is completely escaping me, who painted some beautiful pictures with candle light. It is quite a tricky subject to get just right!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

and is actually Dutch. I meant paintings of candle light.
I sold my books, to buy food for my daughter, at one point of low ebb in the finances.


----------



## FireballDave

siouxann said:


> NanaJ, your moon photos are beautiful! There is a term in art which I can neither spell nor pronounce (begins with chiar-, I think) that shows the contrast between darkness and light. If I can find the word, I'll try to get a better definition. Anyway, your photos make me think of the pictures I've seen hanging on gallery walls.


_Chiaroscuro_ meaning 'light-dark' usually refers to works with strong contrast between the illuminated subject of a painting or drawing and a dark background. It's usually achieved by working on a coloured base, with an opaque paint for the lighted areas which gives them a pronounced lumosity. I think the Italian Renaissance artist whose work you have seen is Caravaggio, his paintings used it to exceptional effect.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaJ, your moon photos are beautiful! There is a term in art which I can neither spell nor pronounce (begins with chiar-, I think) that shows the contrast between darkness and light. If I can find the word, I'll try to get a better definition. Anyway, your photos make me think of the pictures I've seen hanging on gallery walls.
> 
> 
> 
> _Chiaroscuro_ meaning 'light-dark' usually refers to works with strong contrast between the illuminated subject of a painting or drawing and a dark background. It's usually achieved by working on a coloured base, with an opaque paint for the lighted areas which gives them a pronounced lumosity. I think the Italian Renaissance artist whose work you have seen is Caravaggio, his paintings used it to exceptional effect.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

that is the one I was thinking of! Brain getting very rusty. Was certain you would be able to work it out! Thanks. There is one painting of a youth [Christ?] that is coming to mind. Used to have a reproduction of that on my wall for a while.


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> DH and I dug up a small flower bed in front of the house yesterday. (BTW, DH's primary care doctor said he could do yard work w/o harm to his hernia.) Our son had dug up 2 small azaleas for us when he was here over the weekend. So all we had to do was dig up one large clump of daffodils and two huge clumps of narcissus. It was hard going because they were planted so deep. The bulbs hadn't been divided EVER so I was amazed at how many I have. They're drying out on the patio and I'm so thankful that squirrels don't care for them!!
> 
> We have two new azaleas to plant in place of the two old ones but this time we'll put down some landscape fabric to keep out the weeds. I'll plant some of the bulbs in the woodsy part of the backyard and let them naturalize. Will probably have enough left over for my neighbor and my DIL.
> 
> Today and tomorrow will be "lazy" days as I'm having some minor surgery at the dermatologist's office this afternoon. Borrowed 2 good novels from the library and will have to decide which one to read. I'll be checking in on the TP later this afternoon. Everyone, have a good day!
> 
> Oh, Dave, maybe you could start a small business shipping Bramleys to us! :lol:


I hope he didn't over-do things digging the garden, it can be hard work!

Hope the medical procedure goes well, nothing like a good book to take your mind off things.

Have a look for _Bramley Apple Jam_ in speciality shops, that's made with slices of just-cooked apple in fully cooked puree and is absolutely delicious.

If you do spot any Bramleys, do buy them. A great way to cook them is to remove the core and stuff it with a mixture of butter, brown sugar and dried fruit, score the skin around the circumference, put them in a dish with a little water and bake in the oven at 350degF/Regulo 4 until the apple is cooked through and soft. Serve them hot with thick double cream and enjoy the tart hit of apple flavour!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

My pond after the rain from last night and today.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> My pond after the rain from last night and today.


wow! that looks damp!


----------



## Poledra65

Myfawny, love the pictures, I love architecture and looking at buildings from different places is such a joy. 
I think I was an architect in a different life.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pond after the rain from last night and today.
> 
> 
> 
> wow! that looks damp!
Click to expand...

It is for the moment, doesn't usually take long for it to soak in. That is if it does't rain again tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Myfawny, love the pictures, I love architecture and looking at buildings from different places is such a joy.
> I think I was an architect in a different life.


thanks! I have more buildings and boats than people from my trip, those and mountains!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pond after the rain from last night and today.
> 
> 
> 
> wow! that looks damp!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is for the moment, doesn't usually take long for it to soak in. That is if it does't rain again tonight.
Click to expand...

the soil is fairly light? We have rather a lot of clay soils here.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pond after the rain from last night and today.
> 
> 
> 
> wow! that looks damp!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is for the moment, doesn't usually take long for it to soak in. That is if it does't rain again tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the soil is fairly light? We have rather a lot of clay soils here.
Click to expand...

Theere are a few spots that are clay but the rest is very furtive soil. I am certified organic, there haven't been chemicals used on the land in well over 15 years. I have never used any, I'm a strictly natural when it comes to animals and food.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get busy in the kitchen I am knitting a thread dish towel of my own creation. It is for my best friend's kitchen for a birthday in September. It takes a long time to knit thread from a ball with #1 needles. ish but it is light and durable, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> you certainly pick your projects, Joe! Mr 'stickability'!
Click to expand...

And requires the patience of a Saint.


----------



## daralene

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pond after the rain from last night and today.
> 
> 
> 
> wow! that looks damp!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is for the moment, doesn't usually take long for it to soak in. That is if it does't rain again tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the soil is fairly light? We have rather a lot of clay soils here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Theere are a few spots that are clay but the rest is very furtive soil. I am certified organic, there haven't been chemicals used on the land in well over 15 years. I have never used any, I'm a strictly natural when it comes to animals and food.
Click to expand...

We eat organic as much as possible and compost. You should see how the plants have taken off after using our compost. Bravo to you and I know it isn't easy to get certification and also expensive from what I have heard. You deserve a lot of credit but I know the benefits will be great with your health and those who buy from you.


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Birthday, Sorlena. Jury duty went well. I was dismissed about 11:00. Stopped at the biggest Half-Price Books on the way home, but they didn't have what I was looking for. Then came home, knitted a while, and then took a nap! My DD called and woke me up. Now I'm getting caught up on the posts and trying to get some energy back.


----------



## NanaCaren

daralene said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pond after the rain from last night and today.
> 
> 
> 
> wow! that looks damp!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is for the moment, doesn't usually take long for it to soak in. That is if it does't rain again tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the soil is fairly light? We have rather a lot of clay soils here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Theere are a few spots that are clay but the rest is very furtive soil. I am certified organic, there haven't been chemicals used on the land in well over 15 years. I have never used any, I'm a strictly natural when it comes to animals and food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We eat organic as much as possible and compost. You should see how the plants have taken off after using our compost. Bravo to you and I know it isn't easy to get certification and also expensive from what I have heard. You deserve a lot of credit but I know the benefits will be great with your health and those who buy from you.
Click to expand...

It is hard to get certified. One of the local farmers would harvest the hay. He would have to get one bale from each row tested to make sure there were no chemicals used. I don't sell much of what I grow it is for family and friends.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pond after the rain from last night and today.
> 
> 
> 
> wow! that looks damp!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is for the moment, doesn't usually take long for it to soak in. That is if it does't rain again tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the soil is fairly light? We have rather a lot of clay soils here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Theere are a few spots that are clay but the rest is very furtive soil. I am certified organic, there haven't been chemicals used on the land in well over 15 years. I have never used any, I'm a strictly natural when it comes to animals and food.
Click to expand...

My husband and I believe in using all organic also, he'd like one day to have a certified organic garden also. Hate the idea of chemicals going back into the watershed. 
It must have taken a lot of hard work to get where you are today, but I'm sure well worth it.


----------



## wannabear

I'm tickled to death to hear you're all organic. Now if I could just arrange to live nearby, and be your friend, I could have some organic things. Can't often afford 'em, I'm afraid. When you are slopping around in the snow and sleet in wintertime, you probably don't notice how blessed you are. Not just at that moment. A piece of ground to call your own and do what you want with, is priceless.


----------



## pammie1234

I would love to go organic, but like wannabear said, it is very expensive. I don't have room to grow my own, but I am going to try to do a few things in pots this year.


----------



## Joe P

Maurice Sendak was an author I totally appreciated with my own children. "Where the Wild Things Are" was such a piece of writing and the illustrations were unique. My son and daughter loved that book so very much. My students even as sophicated as they were would peruse it periodically as I always had a copy in the classroom. I also loved the movie they made of "Where the Wild Things Are". He died today. He spoke to something wild in each one of us. He was gay and Jewish and had a rough childhood. He always brought us home to our supper which always was hot and he turned 83 this year. An author that will be missed. joe p.


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> I would love to go organic, but like wannabear said, it is very expensive. I don't have room to grow my own, but I am going to try to do a few things in pots this year.


Courgettes/zucchini grow brilliantly on the patio. Also, if you have an unsightly wall you want to hide, fill hanging baskets with runner beans and let them hang down. They don't have to be supported and cover up the wall with foliage and veg wafting gently in the breeze. Garage wall to kitchen in under a minute, you can't get fresher than that!

Dave


----------



## mjs

pammie1234 said:


> I would love to go organic, but like wannabear said, it is very expensive. I don't have room to grow my own, but I am going to try to do a few things in pots this year.


We have a growers market that will begin again this week. The requirement is that the people selling do the producing. So it is not required to be organic, but tends that way. I buy what I can afford and feel strongly about free-range eggs. Also the whole wheat flour I get makes a lighter loaf, and I think it's because it is more coarsely ground.


----------



## mjs

Joe P said:


> Maurice Sendak was an author I totally appreciated with my own children. "Where the Wild Things Are" was such a piece of writing and the illustrations were unique. My son and daughter loved that book so very much. My students even as sophicated as they were would peruse it periodically as I always had a copy in the classroom. I also loved the movie they made of "Where the Wild Things Are". He died today. He spoke to something wild in each one of us. He was gay and Jewish and had a rough childhood. He always brought us home to our supper which always was hot and he turned 83 this year. An author that will be missed. joe p.


He seemed to be an interesting guy who did his own thing. Colbert has used a funny quote from him on his new book.


----------



## Joe P

A "Pation" is that like an enclosed patio? I don't know that term, Dave. Also, what is a courgette I looked it up in my Webster and it is not in there. Is something like a zucchini? I always ask if I don't know something. Hope you don't mind. joe p. I guess I don't mind showing my ignorance.



FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to go organic, but like wannabear said, it is very expensive. I don't have room to grow my own, but I am going to try to do a few things in pots this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Courgettes/zucchini grow brilliantly on the patio. Also, if you have an unsightly wall you want to hide, fill hanging baskets with runner beans and let them hang down. They don't have to be supported and cover up the wall with foliage and veg wafting gently in the breeze. Garage wall to kitchen in under a minute, you can't get fresher than that!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

who is colbert? Don't know that person. sorry.



mjs said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maurice Sendak was an author I totally appreciated with my own children. "Where the Wild Things Are" was such a piece of writing and the illustrations were unique. My son and daughter loved that book so very much. My students even as sophicated as they were would peruse it periodically as I always had a copy in the classroom. I also loved the movie they made of "Where the Wild Things Are". He died today. He spoke to something wild in each one of us. He was gay and Jewish and had a rough childhood. He always brought us home to our supper which always was hot and he turned 83 this year. An author that will be missed. joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> He seemed to be an interesting guy who did his own thing. Colbert has used a funny quote from him on his new book.
Click to expand...


----------



## redriet60

pammie1234 said:


> I would love to go organic, but like wannabear said, it is very expensive. I don't have room to grow my own, but I am going to try to do a few things in pots this year.


Hi Pammie, I live in an apartment and have a small balcony, can't grow anything out there, but I use to have a community garden. Maybe you can look into that. Our city has fenced in gardens in several neighborhoods where you can rent a little plot, (I think they have three different sizes) all you pay for is water. You have to buy your own seeds and starter plants and tools although there is a tool shed w/tools. They ask you to keep everything organic.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Well, the sun has finally come out! This is good because I have to have the grass dry before I cut it! Will be my weekend task. Spent the noon hour and most of the afternoon with Dad. Mom had some errands she needed to do so I came and sat with Dad. Dad can not be left alone because of a head injury he had 4 years ago. He has no balance when he walks so he needs a helper.


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> A "Pation" is that like an enclosed patio? I don't know that term, Dave. Also, what is a courgette I looked it up in my Webster and it is not in there. Is something like a zucchini? I always ask if I don't know something. Hope you don't mind. joe p. I guess I don't mind showing my ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to go organic, but like wannabear said, it is very expensive. I don't have room to grow my own, but I am going to try to do a few things in pots this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Courgettes/zucchini grow brilliantly on the patio. Also, if you have an unsightly wall you want to hide, fill hanging baskets with runner beans and let them hang down. They don't have to be supported and cover up the wall with foliage and veg wafting gently in the breeze. Garage wall to kitchen in under a minute, you can't get fresher than that!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sorry, typo, I meant 'patio', a touch of finger-trouble!

Dave


----------



## KatyNora

Joe P said:


> Maurice Sendak was an author I totally appreciated with my own children. "Where the Wild Things Are" was such a piece of writing and the illustrations were unique. My son and daughter loved that book so very much. My students even as sophicated as they were would peruse it periodically as I always had a copy in the classroom. I also loved the movie they made of "Where the Wild Things Are". He died today. He spoke to something wild in each one of us. He was gay and Jewish and had a rough childhood. He always brought us home to our supper which always was hot and he turned 83 this year. An author that will be missed. joe p.


DD and I were talking about Sendak a little earlier. He is a part of so many children's memories. Joe, have you ever seen the Sendak-designed production of _Nutcracker_ at Pacific Northwest Ballet? DD says they'll never be able to change it, but must keep it always the same in his honor. I agree.


----------



## NanaCaren

My husband and I believe in using all organic also, he'd like one day to have a certified organic garden also. Hate the idea of chemicals going back into the watershed. 
It must have taken a lot of hard work to get where you are today, but I'm sure well worth it.[/quote]

Most garden centers sell organic soil. Put it into large flower pots, plant your seeds or plants. Instant organic garden. I used to do this when I lived in town, this way I knew the sol was good.


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> I'm tickled to death to hear you're all organic. Now if I could just arrange to live nearby, and be your friend, I could have some organic things. Can't often afford 'em, I'm afraid. When you are slopping around in the snow and sleet in wintertime, you probably don't notice how blessed you are. Not just at that moment. A piece of ground to call your own and do what you want with, is priceless.


Thank you! I would share if you lived closer. 
I don't mind the snow and sleet most of the time. I know how lucky I am to have this land. It is mosquito season I don't like and forget how lucky I am.


----------



## wannabear

I grew up eating organic food but we didn't call it that. My parents kept a nice big garden and we had foods brought in from friends and relatives in the area. Lately I've been thinking about what was on our plates most of the time. It's just as I read about the entire population heading off toward bad habits in eating, the things I do now. Back then the meals were not so heavily toward meat, although I don't think my mother ever offered my father a meatless meal that wasn't a sandwich. Most of the food was vegetable, though. Whatever was good raw was eaten raw, such as cucumbers, green onions and radishes. What was picked out of the garden was eaten or put up immediately. No slackers allowed. Every day was a food-processing day during prime growing weather. All summer I'd eat watermelon or cantaloupe for breakfast. We would all secretly look forward to the time when the beans and okra would 'fire up' and be done for the year. I can make steps in that direction, but the base of relatives with farms and gardens is gone. 

The point being, I grew up tall and healthy, so I know that way of eating is good. (Even though my Daddy always planted too many butterbeans.)


----------



## NanaCaren

We all helped in the garden and with the canning. If the neighbor children helped in the garden, they got to take veggies home with them. Our house was the hangout place on week ends. I grew up eating healthy. I know what you mean about unhealthy habits sneaking into our daily routine.


----------



## Southern Gal

daralene said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the dog lovers amongst us a photo of my Jerusalem artichokes in flower, and Rufus the mutt, nearly 10 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> What fun seeing the photos you are posting. From the moon to ..... Mmmm, yummy Jerusalem artichokes in your yard. How cute is Rufus!! Great seeing photos from where you live and where you lived. Thanks so much. So interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we used to have jerusalem artichokes in our yd. many yrs ago when we first moved here. i used to cut them up in salads for the crunch, just can't cook with them. hadn't thought of those in yrs. you don't see them here much, or maybe i haven't looked in the right places.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi "Southern Gal, I hope it was ok to cook them as I used to make them like mashed potatoes. I've heard they are good to eat for diabetics too. Yes, that would be good in salads for the crunch. I haven't had them for years but saw them in my grocery store recently. GD is watching Finding Nemo, so I slipped away for a minute. I love cuddling with her and watching the movies too. Big kid at heart.
Click to expand...

 :roll: well, actually i had never seen them before and the lady who owned our home, told me they would be like waterchestnuts and add crunch, but if you cook them they get mushy, but if that is what you are going for, don't see a problem. so how were they taste wise as potatoes? did you season them with butter and s & p.
i wonder where you might get a start of them, you just don't see them at nurseries.


----------



## Poledra65

Our trailer that we rent has a pretty good sized yard and there is a small garden area in the back that we reclaimed from the weeds when we moved in a planted a few tomatoes, peppers, and a melon. haven't had the time or money to plant anything much, and since we are moving to Wyoming in June don't want to plant anything now. We just use a good organic soil without all the stuff in it, less than $5/lg bag and blood meal and such. Nothing fancy.


----------



## wannabear

Since reading what myfanwy had to say about Jerusalem Artichokes and waiting for seeds, I went looking online with the various seed companies I am familiar with. We had some at home when I was growing up and I didn't remember seeds. None of the companies I checked had any roots at this time, and roots is what they would offer. Looks like ginger in the photos. They are perennial, and they are good raw or cooked, I read. They are somewhat like potatoes cooked, but lots lower in calories. Kind of like eating mashed cauliflower instead of mashed potatoes. This is all from my reading today, because I don't remember that we ate them at home.

I got carried away with the seed companies looking at rose bushes and burned up a lot of time wishing. I always do that!


----------



## Joe P

absolutely, when they put that set up first my daughter was so very little and took ballet dancing from a retired Radio City Rocket dancer in Snohomish, Washington. We took she and her brother to the ballet and it was an enchanting evening that I will never forget.



KatyNora said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maurice Sendak was an author I totally appreciated with my own children. "Where the Wild Things Are" was such a piece of writing and the illustrations were unique. My son and daughter loved that book so very much. My students even as sophicated as they were would peruse it periodically as I always had a copy in the classroom. I also loved the movie they made of "Where the Wild Things Are". He died today. He spoke to something wild in each one of us. He was gay and Jewish and had a rough childhood. He always brought us home to our supper which always was hot and he turned 83 this year. An author that will be missed. joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> DD and I were talking about Sendak a little earlier. He is a part of so many children's memories. Joe, have you ever seen the Sendak-designed production of _Nutcracker_ at Pacific Northwest Ballet? DD says they'll never be able to change it, but must keep it always the same in his honor. I agree.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

wannabear said:


> Since reading what myfanwy had to say about Jerusalem Artichokes and waiting for seeds, I went looking online with the various seed companies I am familiar with. We had some at home when I was growing up and I didn't remember seeds. None of the companies I checked had any roots at this time, and roots is what they would offer. Looks like ginger in the photos. They are perennial, and they are good raw or cooked, I read. They are somewhat like potatoes cooked, but lots lower in calories. Kind of like eating mashed cauliflower instead of mashed potatoes. This is all from my reading today, because I don't remember that we ate them at home.
> 
> I got carried away with the seed companies looking at rose bushes and burned up a lot of time wishing. I always do that!


Me too, I want one of these a couple of those, and a few of them, lol...no such luck. Oh well.


----------



## Joe P

Dave on another subject I found nutmeg seeds in the store in a bottle and bought them. I hope my grater I use for parmesian cheese will be fine enough. 

O'k I got patio but what about the vegetable with the zuchinni what is that? 

Thanks, joe p


----------



## Joe P

I hate to see you move to Wyoming as you are the only one I sort of know in the kforum here in the San Antonio area. Do you ever shop at the "Yarn Barn"?



Poledra65 said:


> Our trailer that we rent has a pretty good sized yard and there is a small garden area in the back that we reclaimed from the weeds when we moved in a planted a few tomatoes, peppers, and a melon. haven't had the time or money to plant anything much, and since we are moving to Wyoming in June don't want to plant anything now. We just use a good organic soil without all the stuff in it, less than $5/lg bag and blood meal and such. Nothing fancy.


----------



## mjs

Joe P said:


> who is colbert? Don't know that person. sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maurice Sendak was an author I totally appreciated with my own children. "Where the Wild Things Are" was such a piece of writing and the illustrations were unique. My son and daughter loved that book so very much. My students even as sophicated as they were would peruse it periodically as I always had a copy in the classroom. I also loved the movie they made of "Where the Wild Things Are". He died today. He spoke to something wild in each one of us. He was gay and Jewish and had a rough childhood. He always brought us home to our supper which always was hot and he turned 83 this year. An author that will be missed. joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> He seemed to be an interesting guy who did his own thing. Colbert has used a funny quote from him on his new book.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

He has a program following Jon Stewart on the comedy channel. Each night he interviews someone and his with Sendak was very interesting.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> Dave on another subject I found nutmeg seeds in the store in a bottle and bought them. I hope my grater I use for parmesian cheese will be fine enough.
> 
> O'k I got patio but what about the vegetable with the zuchinni what is that?
> 
> Thanks, joe p


The courgette is what the English call a zucchini. We call a zucchini as a zucchini and I could not tell you why it is also called a courgette. 

A pepper mill is fine to use with the nutmeg seeds. I dont think the grater for the cheese will work but you will never know unless you try it!


----------



## Joe P

o'k thanks, I never watch the comedy channel to be quite honest with you I did not know it existed. I need to catch up with the world. he he.


----------



## mjs

Joe P said:


> o'k thanks, I never watch the comedy channel to be quite honest with you I did not know it existed. I need to catch up with the world. he he.


Most of today's "comedy" I don't consider very funny. These are the only two program I watch on that channel and they really are political rather than comedy. But Jon Stewart makes more sense to me than just about any politician. he's awfully smart and a very good interviewer. he also went to the same college I did.


----------



## Joe P

Here I go again what does a pepper mill look like? I looked at all the gadgets in our large grocery store chain HEB and I only saw the parmesian grater as the finest. humm Is it a box kind of thing?



5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave on another subject I found nutmeg seeds in the store in a bottle and bought them. I hope my grater I use for parmesian cheese will be fine enough.
> 
> O'k I got patio but what about the vegetable with the zuchinni what is that?
> 
> Thanks, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> The courgette is what the English call a zucchini. We call a zucchini as a zucchini and I could not tell you why it is also called a courgette.
> 
> A pepper mill is fine to use with the nutmeg seeds. I dont think the grater for the cheese will work but you will never know unless you try it!
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

Hi Pammie, I live in an apartment and have a small balcony, can't grow anything out there, but I use to have a community garden. Maybe you can look into that. Our city has fenced in gardens in several neighborhoods where you can rent a little plot, (I think they have three different sizes) all you pay for is water. You have to buy your own seeds and starter plants and tools although there is a tool shed w/tools. They ask you to keep everything organic.[/quote]

Thank you. I'll check it out. Of course, Texas is not as progressive as California!


----------



## Joe P

You have a point but I think here in Texas we have what we call "Master Gardners" program. This is a 10 or 12 week course you take in your community on all kinds of gardening here in Texas. They have gardens in most communities. Look in your local Texas paper or at the library in your community or in your county library system for community gardening. I am sure you know that most of the gardens are in now and are being harvested this month. Most people grow tomatoes, ocre for the summer then in late August we start our fall garden that we harvest in Novemember then we plant the winter garden and harvest that in January and of course when we have our few days of freezing we cover our plants etc. Of course up there in Richardson it will probably be more cold and maybe you would only have spring and fall gardens. I hope this helps you. joe p


pammie1234 said:


> Hi Pammie, I live in an apartment and have a small balcony, can't grow anything out there, but I use to have a community garden. Maybe you can look into that. Our city has fenced in gardens in several neighborhoods where you can rent a little plot, (I think they have three different sizes) all you pay for is water. You have to buy your own seeds and starter plants and tools although there is a tool shed w/tools. They ask you to keep everything organic.


Thank you. I'll check it out. Of course, Texas is not as progressive as California![/quote]


----------



## BarbaraSD

I think I just saw that there is no age limitation on jury requirement.[/quote]

Crud! Wondering how long I can get away with the excuse of "financial hardship" to not serve on a jury.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> Here I go again what does a pepper mill look like? I looked at all the gadgets in our large grocery store chain HEB and I only saw the parmesian grater as the finest. humm Is it a box kind of thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave on another subject I found nutmeg seeds in the store in a bottle and bought them. I hope my grater I use for parmesian cheese will be fine enough.
> 
> O'k I got patio but what about the vegetable with the zuchinni what is that?
> 
> Thanks, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> The courgette is what the English call a zucchini. We call a zucchini as a zucchini and I could not tell you why it is also called a courgette.
> 
> A pepper mill is fine to use with the nutmeg seeds. I dont think the grater for the cheese will work but you will never know unless you try it!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

A pepper mill can be part of the salt & pepper set you put out on the table at meal times. You put black pepper seeds in it and get fresh ground pepper when you twist the parts back and forth. Here are some images for pepper mills.
http://www.google.ca/search?q=pepper+mill&hl=en&qscrl=1&nord=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=09WpT_GzBcLx6QHaxMCeAg&sqi=2&ved=0CJYBELAE&biw=1366&bih=567
Walmart carries them.


----------



## Joe P

OMG I have those and I am such an idiot, I assumed it was some kind of grater thing. You all must think I am dumber than a post. Thanks. God I am embarrassed. joe p.



5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I go again what does a pepper mill look like? I looked at all the gadgets in our large grocery store chain HEB and I only saw the parmesian grater as the finest. humm Is it a box kind of thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave on another subject I found nutmeg seeds in the store in a bottle and bought them. I hope my grater I use for parmesian cheese will be fine enough.
> 
> O'k I got patio but what about the vegetable with the zuchinni what is that?
> 
> Thanks, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> The courgette is what the English call a zucchini. We call a zucchini as a zucchini and I could not tell you why it is also called a courgette.
> 
> A pepper mill is fine to use with the nutmeg seeds. I dont think the grater for the cheese will work but you will never know unless you try it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A pepper mill can be part of the salt & pepper set you put out on the table at meal times. You put black pepper seeds in it and get fresh ground pepper when you twist the parts back and forth.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

pammie1234 said:


> Hi Pammie, I live in an apartment and have a small balcony, can't grow anything out there, but I use to have a community garden. Maybe you can look into that. Our city has fenced in gardens in several neighborhoods where you can rent a little plot, (I think they have three different sizes) all you pay for is water. You have to buy your own seeds and starter plants and tools although there is a tool shed w/tools. They ask you to keep everything organic.


Thank you. I'll check it out. Of course, Texas is not as progressive as California![/quote]

In a lot of Canadian towns/cities, we have community gardens where you have your own plot. In return for using the garden plots, the community asks that you plant a row of vegetables for the local food bank. These are quite successful as there are many people who dont live on a bit of land, but rather they live in condos and appartment buildings.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> OMG I have those and I am such an idiot, I assumed it was some kind of grater thing. You all must think I am dumber than a post. Thanks. God I am embarrassed. joe
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I go again what does a pepper mill look like? I looked at all the gadgets in our large grocery store chain HEB and I only saw the parmesian grater as the finest. humm Is it a box kind of thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave on another subject I found nutmeg seeds in the store in a bottle and bought them. I hope my grater I use for parmesian cheese will be fine enough.
> 
> O'k I got patio but what about the vegetable with the zuchinni what is that?
> 
> Thanks, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> The courgette is what the English call a zucchini. We call a zucchini as a zucchini and I could not tell you why it is also called a courgette.
> 
> A pepper mill is fine to use with the nutmeg seeds. I dont think the grater for the cheese will work but you will never know unless you try it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A pepper mill can be part of the salt & pepper set you put out on the table at meal times. You put black pepper seeds in it and get fresh ground pepper when you twist the parts back and forth.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I feel your blush all the way up here in Ontario, Canada!!! Seriously Joe, I think you are way too serious about yourself!! You are so eager to learn, and that is a good quality to have!
The Knitting Paradise is a place to learn and we all educate one another here at the Tea Party!!


----------



## Joe P

yes, you are very correct about me taking myself so seriously. Yeah, I am blushing but in my own way I am learning. Thanks for your comments. I love it. So, I will get one of the pepper mills out and clean it out and try the seed in there. love it. joe p



5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I have those and I am such an idiot, I assumed it was some kind of grater thing. You all must think I am dumber than a post. Thanks. God I am embarrassed. joe
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I go again what does a pepper mill look like? I looked at all the gadgets in our large grocery store chain HEB and I only saw the parmesian grater as the finest. humm Is it a box kind of thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave on another subject I found nutmeg seeds in the store in a bottle and bought them. I hope my grater I use for parmesian cheese will be fine enough.
> 
> O'k I got patio but what about the vegetable with the zuchinni what is that?
> 
> Thanks, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> The courgette is what the English call a zucchini. We call a zucchini as a zucchini and I could not tell you why it is also called a courgette.
> 
> A pepper mill is fine to use with the nutmeg seeds. I dont think the grater for the cheese will work but you will never know unless you try it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A pepper mill can be part of the salt & pepper set you put out on the table at meal times. You put black pepper seeds in it and get fresh ground pepper when you twist the parts back and forth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel your blush all the way up here in Ontario, Canada!!! Seriously Joe, I think you are way too serious about yourself!! You are so eager to learn, and that is a good quality to have!
> The Knitting Paradise is a place to learn and we all educate one another here at the Tea Party!!
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

That is so great that there are those of you who eat without pesticides and those of you who want to. I don't have a garden and find it cheaper at the farm markets. Some things are more expensive and some things are the same. It is a financial burden that so many can't afford and they don't have coupons for organic. We don't have 100% available but our grocery store even has organic dandelion leaves and kale, etc. They are starting their own organic garden in the Finger Lakes and sell it at the store in the summer. There are also CSA's. My son and his wife belonged to one and the food was a lot cheaper, but they had to work on the farm and by doing this they got reduced rates. I had some of the best tomatoes and peppers ever. The Farmer's Markets are wonderful and I love talking to the farmers. You can even visit some of them at their farms. I would never try to convince anyone else to do what I am doing but thrilled to find others that are. I'm hoping to do a garden this year with 3 yrs. of compost to add to the soil. Found out our grocery store is even composting. That was a nice surprise. No matter what you do, here's to good food, wonderful friends, and Great Tea Parties.

Joe P. When you can make a tablecloth like you made it's no wonder you don't have a pepper grinder. You are too busy making wonderful things!! Here's to learning something new.


----------



## Ceili

Regarding Sendak. I grew up with an etiquette book he did, called "What Do You Say, Dear?" Simply delightful! Also the "Little Bear" books. Rediscovered him when my children were young. "Where the Wild Things Are", of course, but also "The Night Kitchen" and "Outside Over There". Loved them all. Does anybody else think that the movie "Labyrinth", with David Bowie, was based on "Outside Over There", with touches of MC Esher, and the creatures out of a kids' book called "Goblins"?

Will miss him very much.


----------



## margewhaples

What about physical hardship. Sitting for hours is difficult for many at 70.


----------



## pammie1234

BarbaraSD said:


> I think I just saw that there is no age limitation on jury requirement.


Crud! Wondering how long I can get away with the excuse of "financial hardship" to not serve on a jury.[/quote]

They said today that at 70 you do not have to serve if you don't want to. That is in Texas.


----------



## Poledra65

Joe P said:


> I hate to see you move to Wyoming as you are the only one I sort of know in the kforum here in the San Antonio area. Do you ever shop at the "Yarn Barn"?
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our trailer that we rent has a pretty good sized yard and there is a small garden area in the back that we reclaimed from the weeds when we moved in a planted a few tomatoes, peppers, and a melon. haven't had the time or money to plant anything much, and since we are moving to Wyoming in June don't want to plant anything now. We just use a good organic soil without all the stuff in it, less than $5/lg bag and blood meal and such. Nothing fancy.
Click to expand...

I've been a couple of times and loved it, I'd like to go to Yarnivore but haven't had a chance yet. I am definitely going to go though before we leave. 
We love it here, but it's a really good opportunity and a large part of my family lives there. DH says we'll be back some year though, he's from here and would like to come back someday, as he said, even if it's in 20yrs.


----------



## Joe P

You make me feel better, and thank you. Y'all are such wonderful people.


----------



## pammie1234

Ordered more yarn tonight. What was I thinking?


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I just saw that there is no age limitation on jury requirement.
> 
> 
> 
> Crud! Wondering how long I can get away with the excuse of "financial hardship" to not serve on a jury.
Click to expand...

They said today that at 70 you do not have to serve if you don't want to. That is in Texas.[/quote]

Here in Bexar County you don't have to serve after the age of 70 I think, on my jury summons it said after the age of 70 or 72 you could opt out can't remember which one ,must have been 70 though as my landlord was just turning 70 last year and could choose not to serve, she doesn't drive and her husband was going to be out of town on a hunting trip. 
I don't know if it's the same everywhere in Texas though.


----------



## margewhaples

Alas my friends HOBO stayed long enough to get his belly full and once again took off on another "adventure" . He is so tiny that he can slip out while I am getting my daily supplies through the door. I gave him the run of the house, but what is that compared to the open road. If he comes back he is welcome, but I will not invest my heart again as before.I do miss him and will consider another dog later.
Joe p have you tried the new zesters as they are good for nutmeg. 
myfanwy: the pictures are marvelous. What type of camera are you using. Is it digital or one of the more sophisticated types of a while ago. I am thinking of investing in one and would appreciate your input.
My great-aunt, an artist, who worked on tapestries once did an indian before a fire in deep sepia tones and orange in what i believe would be considered chiaroscuro. My Dad had this and other of her paintings on the walls for years as they each were very large and beautiful.
On education I went to high school and college in California in the 60's when the school system was considered to be very good. I feel that independent thought was not really well explored, nor art, philosophy and sociology. Religion was hardly even spoken. Today the schools are not giving good education for the kinds of things that would make people employable. Not everyone can be a computer expert and the field is so saturated that most are out of work. People were all encouraged to be educated in this area while not enough emphasis on the practical areas of expertise were explored and not enough attention to aptitude were respected. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Poledra65

Marge, my heart goes out to you, I know this situation with Hobo has to be very hard on you. 
Hope you are doing well though otherwise. 
California in the 60's, sounds like quite an adventure.


----------



## wannabear

Joe P said:


> OMG I have those and I am such an idiot, I assumed it was some kind of grater thing. You all must think I am dumber than a post. Thanks. God I am embarrassed. joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I go again what does a pepper mill look like? I looked at all the gadgets in our large grocery store chain HEB and I only saw the parmesian grater as the finest. humm Is it a box kind of thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave on another subject I found nutmeg seeds in the store in a bottle and bought them. I hope my grater I use for parmesian cheese will be fine enough.
> 
> O'k I got patio but what about the vegetable with the zuchinni what is that?
> 
> Thanks, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> The courgette is what the English call a zucchini. We call a zucchini as a zucchini and I could not tell you why it is also called a courgette.
> 
> A pepper mill is fine to use with the nutmeg seeds. I dont think the grater for the cheese will work but you will never know unless you try it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A pepper mill can be part of the salt & pepper set you put out on the table at meal times. You put black pepper seeds in it and get fresh ground pepper when you twist the parts back and forth.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Don't feel like an idiot, Joe. A nutmeg grater is a nutmeg grater and a pepper grinder is a pepper grinder. Pepper grinders make little chunks, and you don't want little chunks of nutmeg in your Christmas baking.


----------



## wannabear

pammie1234 said:


> Ordered more yarn tonight. What was I thinking?


You were on auto pilot.


----------



## Joe P

where do you buy a nutmeg grater then?



wannabear said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I have those and I am such an idiot, I assumed it was some kind of grater thing. You all must think I am dumber than a post. Thanks. God I am embarrassed. joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I go again what does a pepper mill look like? I looked at all the gadgets in our large grocery store chain HEB and I only saw the parmesian grater as the finest. humm Is it a box kind of thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave on another subject I found nutmeg seeds in the store in a bottle and bought them. I hope my grater I use for parmesian cheese will be fine enough.
> 
> O'k I got patio but what about the vegetable with the zuchinni what is that?
> 
> Thanks, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> The courgette is what the English call a zucchini. We call a zucchini as a zucchini and I could not tell you why it is also called a courgette.
> 
> A pepper mill is fine to use with the nutmeg seeds. I dont think the grater for the cheese will work but you will never know unless you try it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A pepper mill can be part of the salt & pepper set you put out on the table at meal times. You put black pepper seeds in it and get fresh ground pepper when you twist the parts back and forth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't feel like an idiot, Joe. A nutmeg grater is a nutmeg grater and a pepper grinder is a pepper grinder. Pepper grinders make little chunks, and you don't want little chunks of nutmeg in your Christmas baking.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave on another subject I found nutmeg seeds in the store in a bottle and bought them. I hope my grater I use for parmesian cheese will be fine enough.
> 
> O'k I got patio but what about the vegetable with the zuchinni what is that?
> 
> Thanks, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> The courgette is what the English call a zucchini. We call a zucchini as a zucchini and I could not tell you why it is also called a courgette.
> 
> A pepper mill is fine to use with the nutmeg seeds. I dont think the grater for the cheese will work but you will never know unless you try it!
Click to expand...

zucchini is Italian, courgette is the French word.


----------



## wannabear

http://www.amazon.com/Norpro-335-Nutmeg-Grater/dp/B0000CFOTJ

read the reviews also


----------



## Ezenby

Marge...is Hobo a non spayed male? Havent read all the saga of Hobo but was wondering if he is out seeking a girl friend. Had a cat that did that and took off for several days and made his way through the woods to find his love. After he was fixed ....just looked in the path direction...wondering what he used to do when he took off. But...the neighbor brought me five kittens. Said they were from my cat and here they are for you. Darn...didnt spay in time. Found homes for four and kept a very beautiful calico. Hobo is out and about.


----------



## Joe P

wannabear said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Norpro-335-Nutmeg-Grater/dp/B0000CFOTJ
> 
> read the reviews also


thank you so much.


----------



## Lurker 2

margewhaples said:


> Alas my friends HOBO stayed long enough to get his belly full and once again took off on another "adventure" . He is so tiny that he can slip out while I am getting my daily supplies through the door. I gave him the run of the house, but what is that compared to the open road. If he comes back he is welcome, but I will not invest my heart again as before.I do miss him and will consider another dog later.
> Joe p have you tried the new zesters as they are good for nutmeg.
> myfanwy: the pictures are marvelous. What type of camera are you using. Is it digital or one of the more sophisticated types of a while ago. I am thinking of investing in one and would appreciate your input.
> My great-aunt, an artist, who worked on tapestries once did an indian before a fire in deep sepia tones and orange in what i believe would be considered chiaroscuro. My Dad had this and other of her paintings on the walls for years as they each were very large and beautiful.
> On education I went to high school and college in California in the 60's when the school system was considered to be very good. I feel that independent thought was not really well explored, nor art, philosophy and sociology. Religion was hardly even spoken. Today the schools are not giving good education for the kinds of things that would make people employable. Not everyone can be a computer expert and the field is so saturated that most are out of work. People were all encouraged to be educated in this area while not enough emphasis on the practical areas of expertise were explored and not enough attention to aptitude were respected. Marlark Marge.


Dear Marge, I bought the camera about 4 years ago- it is a Fujifilm finepix- 8.3 mega pixels, but only 3x zoom. It is a digital, and small enough to fit in a large pocket. I would love to have something more sophisticated- but it is serving well, and now I have the programme uploaded to the computer, it is working well. 
Sorry to hear of little Hobo moving on again. Some things just don't work out.


----------



## pammie1234

That Hobo needs a good talking to, or if he isn't neutered, get that done. It does help the wandering. Of course, this may be the life he is used to, and just can't let it go. I'm glad that you are not letting it get to you as much as the last time. I know it is hard. I guess it is a wait and see attitude if he comes back. Hang in there!


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> Dave on another subject I found nutmeg seeds in the store in a bottle and bought them. I hope my grater I use for parmesian cheese will be fine enough.
> 
> O'k I got patio but what about the vegetable with the zuchinni what is that?
> 
> Thanks, joe p


In the UK, the word 'zucchini' is in Italian restaurants and by the pretentious, most people would look at you blankly if you asked for 'zucchini' in a supermarket. In England they're called 'courgettes' up to about ten ounces, after that we're heading towards 'marrow' territory!

Dave


----------



## wannabear

And here it's either zucchini, or "I shoulda picked that yesterday!"


----------



## Joe P

I am finishing the story of Lon Chaney's life "A Man of a Thousand Faces" starring James Cagney. He did such a good job in all his work. This in particular. Good Night y'all.


----------



## Joe P

I am sorry on TCM on t.v.


----------



## BarbaraSD

Joe, how large are your nutmeg seeds? I thought nutmegs were about the size of a walnut. If this is the size you have, then wouldn't a fine grater work better than trying to put it in a pepper mill?



Joe P said:


> OMG I have those and I am such an idiot, I assumed it was some kind of grater thing. You all must think I am dumber than a post. Thanks. God I am embarrassed. joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I go again what does a pepper mill look like? I looked at all the gadgets in our large grocery store chain HEB and I only saw the parmesian grater as the finest. humm Is it a box kind of thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave on another subject I found nutmeg seeds in the store in a bottle and bought them. I hope my grater I use for parmesian cheese will be fine enough.
> 
> O'k I got patio but what about the vegetable with the zuchinni what is that?
> 
> Thanks, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> The courgette is what the English call a zucchini. We call a zucchini as a zucchini and I could not tell you why it is also called a courgette.
> 
> A pepper mill is fine to use with the nutmeg seeds. I dont think the grater for the cheese will work but you will never know unless you try it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A pepper mill can be part of the salt & pepper set you put out on the table at meal times. You put black pepper seeds in it and get fresh ground pepper when you twist the parts back and forth.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## BarbaraSD

Out of curiosity I'm going to google and see if there is an age limit in California.

P.S. Drat! Just found this on Google

Q: Isnt there an age limit for jury service? 
A: No. As long as you are 18 years or older, you are eligible for jury service. California statute does not set an upper age limit.

Source: http://www.lasuperiorcourt.org/jury/faq.htm#13



Poledra65 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I just saw that there is no age limitation on jury requirement.
> 
> 
> 
> Crud! Wondering how long I can get away with the excuse of "financial hardship" to not serve on a jury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They said today that at 70 you do not have to serve if you don't want to. That is in Texas.
Click to expand...

Here in Bexar County you don't have to serve after the age of 70 I think, on my jury summons it said after the age of 70 or 72 you could opt out can't remember which one ,must have been 70 though as my landlord was just turning 70 last year and could choose not to serve, she doesn't drive and her husband was going to be out of town on a hunting trip. 
I don't know if it's the same everywhere in Texas though.[/quote]


----------



## FireballDave

Nutmeg graters are usually to be found in small independent homewares stores, as well as specialist kitchen shops. They're made of stainless steel and cost around £2 (US$3.23), they're also available via ebay.

No way will a whole nutmeg weighing 1/4 - 1/2 an ounce fit in the average peppermill, they are also incredibly tough, a friend of mine broke his fancy electric spice mill trying to get it to grind nutmeg!

Dave


----------



## Southern Gal

wannabear said:


> Since reading what myfanwy had to say about Jerusalem Artichokes and waiting for seeds, I went looking online with the various seed companies I am familiar with. We had some at home when I was growing up and I didn't remember seeds. None of the companies I checked had any roots at this time, and roots is what they would offer. Looks like ginger in the photos. They are perennial, and they are good raw or cooked, I read. They are somewhat like potatoes cooked, but lots lower in calories. Kind of like eating mashed cauliflower instead of mashed potatoes. This is all from my reading today, because I don't remember that we ate them at home.
> 
> I got carried away with the seed companies looking at rose bushes and burned up a lot of time wishing. I always do that!


 :? you and me both, i can spend so much time looking at plant books or go into a nursery and wonder and wish and plan, i never was a clothes horse, just as long as i had something to wear, but as far back as i can remember i have loved plants, i attribute that to my gran, she truly had a green thumb. when bj and i bought our home and moved in, there was few trees, 2 in the front, and one huge one in back, (had to have it cut down), any way, now everywhere i look in our yard every tree except those two, we have planted ourselves and my gran rooted so many rose bushes and rose of sharon bushes for me. i guess i would spend my last dime on some plant, to look at or grow to eat. just like plants, and i can spend hrs looking at catalogs from nurserys.


----------



## FireballDave

Yet more rain in London, bit gloommy for the State Opening of Parliament, now that's an example of real power-dressing by an expert!

Here's something to go with the weather:






maximise your screen for this one, the special effects are something else!

Hope you all enjoy _Europe Day_, I'm going to a gala lunch: English ale, Italian pasta with German sausage in a French cheese sauce, followed by Belgian mussels with Dutch bacon and Spanish onion sauce and for dessert, a slice of Austrian strudel is on the menu!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Yet more rain in London, bit gloommy for the State Opening of Parliament, now that's an example of real power-dressing by an expert!
> 
> Here's something to go with the weather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maximise your screen for this one, the special effects are something else!
> 
> Hope you all enjoy _Europe Day_, I'm going to a gala lunch: English ale, Italian pasta with German sausage in a French cheese sauce, followed by Belgian mussels with Dutch bacon and Spanish onion sauce and for dessert, a slice of Austrian strudel is on the menu!
> 
> Dave


Overcast here, no rain in the forecast until tomorrow.

That was really something to watch. Thanks for sharing. Love the special effects. I'll have to stream this through the television.

Your lunch sounds very well rounded out.

I will be spending most of my day in appointments. Hoping to get to stop at one of the craft stores before heading home this afternoon.


----------



## daralene

margewhaples said:


> What about physical hardship. Sitting for hours is difficult for many at 70.


You are so right. When we were young with supple joints it was hard to sit because we had so much we wanted and needed to do. Now that we have the time to sit and knit the joints don't want to cooperate. Life has a lot of ironies. :XD:


----------



## daralene

wannabear said:


> And here it's either zucchini, or "I shoulda picked that yesterday!"


LOL, thanks for the chuckle. How quickly that happens. And oh, how delicious those zucchini blossoms are done similar to what Dave did with the elderberry blossoms only no sugar, just batter and a little oil and serve as part of the meal.

Dave, that is quite some International lunch. Sounds like a lot of fun. Wow for the weather video. Great lightning shots and Wet, wet, wet!!

NanaCaren, hope your appointments go well.

Hobo, sorry to hear that Hobo took off again. Quite a saga and I know very hard for you.

Jerusalem Artichokes were a little mushy when cooked like mashed potatoes but I really liked them. Haven't had them in years so after reading here I went to the grocery store to get them and they were gone. Should have taken advantage of it when I saw them.

I knit one of those scrubbies and made it with cotton yarn and the netting from the lemon and tangerine bags.

Today will be busy with GD and taking her other grandma for chemo. Sad story but such a wonderful lady.


----------



## DorisT

NanaCaren said:


> My pond after the rain from last night and today.


Caren, I hope the flooding doesn't reach your house! Or your barn! How are all the animal babies doing?


----------



## siouxann

FireballDave said:


> _Chiaroscuro_ meaning 'light-dark' usually refers to works with strong contrast between the illuminated subject of a painting or drawing and a dark background. It's usually achieved by working on a coloured base, with an opaque paint for the lighted areas which gives them a pronounced lumosity. I think the Italian Renaissance artist whose work you have seen is Caravaggio, his paintings used it to exceptional effect.
> 
> Dave


He's the one! I was in Rome several years ago and saw his St. Matthew paintings in a church on the Piazza Navona. They were wonderful!


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pond after the rain from last night and today.
> 
> 
> 
> Caren, I hope the flooding doesn't reach your house! Or your barn! How are all the animal babies doing?
Click to expand...

The house is pretty safe. The bar does get some of the runoff but,not too bad. The babies are growing like weeds. Derp wakes me up every morning around 3:45. He stands ouside my window and bleats. I will try together pictures of the other lambs, they are very skittish.


----------



## DorisT

Dave, that sounds like a grand lunch! There's no sense in telling you not to eat too much, is there?


----------



## DorisT

NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pond after the rain from last night and today.
> 
> 
> 
> Caren, I hope the flooding doesn't reach your house! Or your barn! How are all the animal babies doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The house is pretty safe. The bar does get some of the runoff but,not too bad. The babies are growing like weeds. Derp wakes me up every morning around 3:45. He stands ouside my window and bleats. I will try together pictures of the other lambs, they are very skittish.
Click to expand...

Aww, Derp must be such a baby! Is he still being bottle fed? When we lived in the country as a youngster, we had a dwarf goat named Patricia Murphy. The man who gave her to us said she had been brought over from Ireland in a satchel, hence the name. My Mom would sometimes let her in the house. My Dad worked shifts (it was war time) so sometimes he'd be sleeping in the daytime. Patricia would run upstairs and wake him up, then run down the stairs. It was so funny to watch her. I always loved our animals (except the chickens).


----------



## DorisT

daralene said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about physical hardship. Sitting for hours is difficult for many at 70.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so right. When we were young with supple joints it was hard to sit because we had so much we wanted and needed to do. Now that we have the time to sit and knit the joints don't want to cooperate. Life has a lot of ironies. :XD:
Click to expand...

You're so right. I find it takes longer to get out of a chair and get moving lately!! But I thank my lucky stars I can at least do it. Anyway, what's the hurry, right? :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pond after the rain from last night and today.
> 
> 
> 
> Caren, I hope the flooding doesn't reach your house! Or your barn! How are all the animal babies doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The house is pretty safe. The bar does get some of the runoff but,not too bad. The babies are growing like weeds. Derp wakes me up every morning around 3:45. He stands ouside my window and bleats. I will try together pictures of the other lambs, they are very skittish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, Derp must be such a baby! Is he still being bottle fed? When we lived in the country as a youngster, we had a dwarf goat named Patricia Murphy. The man who gave her to us said she had been brought over from Ireland in a satchel, hence the name. My Mom would sometimes let her in the house. My Dad worked shifts (it was war time) so sometimes he'd be sleeping in the daytime. Patricia would run upstairs and wake him up, then run down the stairs. It was so funny to watch her. I always loved our animals (except the chickens).
Click to expand...

He is sweet, he will follow you around the yard. When I go outside he comes running when I call him. Yes he is still bottle fed, I will try him with a bucket very soon. After that he can go in the pasture with the other lambs. Derp sneaks into the house when ever he gets a chance.


----------



## darowil

My Dh has always had trouble sleeping and I have spent the last 29 years telling him that if he went to bed later it would help. (9pm is a late night). If he is asleep by 9 I would point out then waking up at 3 means he has had 6 hours sleep which for many is enough. Well today he saw a sleep specialist. What was the main things he said? Go to sleep later. Go to sleep at 11pm and then get up at 7 every morning no matter how little sleep he has had. I wondered whether he could go to sleep at 10 and get up at 6. No- appartenly the body needs 45 minutes of daylight before it moves into the awake cycle (well this is my understanding of what David told me). Now this makes sense of why it is so much harder to get up early in winter- it isn't just psychological but the body is still in sleep mode. As he will not be allowed to sleep in the chair anymore maybe maybe he won't need the wrapghan I am knitting him, well when it is cool enough. the weather has warmed up again here for a few days so the wrapghan has been put aside until it is cool enough to have my lap covered by knitting again.


----------



## Poledra65

wannabear said:


> And here it's either zucchini, or "I shoulda picked that yesterday!"


LOL!!! So true! :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

BarbaraSD said:


> Joe, how large are your nutmeg seeds? I thought nutmegs were about the size of a walnut. If this is the size you have, then wouldn't a fine grater work better than trying to put it in a pepper mill?
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I have those and I am such an idiot, I assumed it was some kind of grater thing. You all must think I am dumber than a post. Thanks. God I am embarrassed. joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I go again what does a pepper mill look like? I looked at all the gadgets in our large grocery store chain HEB and I only saw the parmesian grater as the finest. humm Is it a box kind of thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave on another subject I found nutmeg seeds in the store in a bottle and bought them. I hope my grater I use for parmesian cheese will be fine enough.
> 
> O'k I got patio but what about the vegetable with the zuchinni what is that?
> 
> Thanks, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> The courgette is what the English call a zucchini. We call a zucchini as a zucchini and I could not tell you why it is also called a courgette.
> 
> A pepper mill is fine to use with the nutmeg seeds. I dont think the grater for the cheese will work but you will never know unless you try it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A pepper mill can be part of the salt & pepper set you put out on the table at meal times. You put black pepper seeds in it and get fresh ground pepper when you twist the parts back and forth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You are right. Sorry Joe. I had a different seed in my head that is the same size as the pepper seeds are.

Well baseball season must be coming to our little town. The township is busy fixing and grooming the baseball diamonds that are across the road from my place. Love to hear the kids play, they get so enthused about the games and screetch and hollar no matter who is up batting or running!!


----------



## daralene

DorisT said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about physical hardship. Sitting for hours is difficult for many at 70.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so right. When we were young with supple joints it was hard to sit because we had so much we wanted and needed to do. Now that we have the time to sit and knit the joints don't want to cooperate. Life has a lot of ironies. :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're so right. I find it takes longer to get out of a chair and get moving lately!! But I thank my lucky stars I can at least do it. Anyway, what's the hurry, right? :lol:
Click to expand...

Love it. Yes, we can thank our Lucky Stars!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mjs

pammie1234 said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I just saw that there is no age limitation on jury requirement.
> 
> 
> 
> Crud! Wondering how long I can get away with the excuse of "financial hardship" to not serve on a jury.
Click to expand...

They said today that at 70 you do not have to serve if you don't want to. That is in Texas.[/quote]

this may vary by state for state charges


----------



## mjs

Joe P said:


> where do you buy a nutmeg grater then?
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I have those and I am such an idiot, I assumed it was some kind of grater thing. You all must think I am dumber than a post. Thanks. God I am embarrassed. joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I go again what does a pepper mill look like? I looked at all the gadgets in our large grocery store chain HEB and I only saw the parmesian grater as the finest. humm Is it a box kind of thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave on another subject I found nutmeg seeds in the store in a bottle and bought them. I hope my grater I use for parmesian cheese will be fine enough.
> 
> O'k I got patio but what about the vegetable with the zuchinni what is that?
> 
> Thanks, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> The courgette is what the English call a zucchini. We call a zucchini as a zucchini and I could not tell you why it is also called a courgette.
> 
> A pepper mill is fine to use with the nutmeg seeds. I dont think the grater for the cheese will work but you will never know unless you try it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A pepper mill can be part of the salt & pepper set you put out on the table at meal times. You put black pepper seeds in it and get fresh ground pepper when you twist the parts back and forth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't feel like an idiot, Joe. A nutmeg grater is a nutmeg grater and a pepper grinder is a pepper grinder. Pepper grinders make little chunks, and you don't want little chunks of nutmeg in your Christmas baking.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Any kitchen shop or Amazon.


----------



## mjs

BarbaraSD said:


> Joe, how large are your nutmeg seeds? I thought nutmegs were about the size of a walnut. If this is the size you have, then wouldn't a fine grater work better than trying to put it in a pepper mill?
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I have those and I am such an idiot, I assumed it was some kind of grater thing. You all must think I am dumber than a post. Thanks. God I am embarrassed. joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I go again what does a pepper mill look like? I looked at all the gadgets in our large grocery store chain HEB and I only saw the parmesian grater as the finest. humm Is it a box kind of thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave on another subject I found nutmeg seeds in the store in a bottle and bought them. I hope my grater I use for parmesian cheese will be fine enough.
> 
> O'k I got patio but what about the vegetable with the zuchinni what is that?
> 
> Thanks, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> The courgette is what the English call a zucchini. We call a zucchini as a zucchini and I could not tell you why it is also called a courgette.
> 
> A pepper mill is fine to use with the nutmeg seeds. I dont think the grater for the cheese will work but you will never know unless you try it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A pepper mill can be part of the salt & pepper set you put out on the table at meal times. You put black pepper seeds in it and get fresh ground pepper when you twist the parts back and forth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Nutmegs are likely smaller than a pecan.


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> Yet more rain in London, bit gloommy for the State Opening of Parliament, now that's an example of real power-dressing by an expert!
> 
> Here's something to go with the weather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maximise your screen for this one, the special effects are something else!
> 
> Hope you all enjoy _Europe Day_, I'm going to a gala lunch: English ale, Italian pasta with German sausage in a French cheese sauce, followed by Belgian mussels with Dutch bacon and Spanish onion sauce and for dessert, a slice of Austrian strudel is on the menu!
> 
> Dave


I thought the snazzy opening of Parliament was in November?


----------



## Joe P

I am up and atum. The nutmeg seed is the size of a good sized marble. I will go into San Antonio and get it at our Williams and Sanomo store in North Star Mall. I appreciate all your help. 

I am watching the movie about King George and his illness. Very well done. 

Dave have you seen that movie? Your luncheon as said before a truly international meal. 

I am still working on Mother's funding. 

I am sorry about Hobo and hope you are well.


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet more rain in London, bit gloommy for the State Opening of Parliament, now that's an example of real power-dressing by an expert!
> 
> Here's something to go with the weather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maximise your screen for this one, the special effects are something else!
> 
> Hope you all enjoy _Europe Day_, I'm going to a gala lunch: English ale, Italian pasta with German sausage in a French cheese sauce, followed by Belgian mussels with Dutch bacon and Spanish onion sauce and for dessert, a slice of Austrian strudel is on the menu!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the snazzy opening of Parliament was in November?
Click to expand...

Her Majesty traditionally opens a new Parliamentary Session in November, but this can vary. Obviously, Parliament has to be dissolved prior to an election, so a new Parliament has to be summoned by The Crown for the new chamber. Due to the somewhat bizarre situation of a coalition government and the economic difficulties, parliament has been officially in session since the last election. Time for all our inglorious political masters, of all political persuassions including 'not really sure', to squabble over the next batch of half-baked ideas before they break up for their extended Summer hols in _Chianti-shire_ at our expense!

I thought The Queen looked well, I don't know how she manages to refrain from comment at what she's given to read, nobody does 'grin and bear it' better!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-18008166

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

With all this talk of courgettes/zucchini, here are two really good vegetable dishes. The couscous dish I first posted last September, the courgette pasta bake is one I haven't posted before, both are good healthy lunch or supper dishes.

*Roasted Vegetable Couscous

Ingredients:*
4 red peppers, de-seeded and sliced
2 courgettes, in bite-sized chunks
4 garlic cloves, finely sliced
1 tbsp olive oil, plus extra for drizzling
1/2 tsp sugar
6 tomatoes, quartered
1 mild red chilli, de-seeded and finely sliced
8 oz (225g) couscous
8 fl oz (225 ml) vegetable stock
14 oz (400g) can chickpeas, rinsed and drained
2 oz (60g) cream cheese
small bunch parsley, chopped

*Method:*
_Preheat oven to 400degF/200degC/Regulo 6_

Put the red peppers and courgettes in an oven-proof dish with the garlic, drizzle with olive oil and season with a little salt and black pepper. Roast in the oven for 20 mins.

Add the tomatoes and sliced chilli, sprinkle the sugar over and roast for a further 20 mins, until the tomatoes and peppers are cooked and the juices are running.

Meanwhile, in a heat-proof bowl stir together the couscous and chickpeas and add the stock. Cover the bowl and leave to stand for 10 minutes before fluffing up with a fork, you may need to add a little more boiling water.

Remove the vegetables from the oven and stir in the cheese. Divide the couscous between 4 plates, top with the roasted vegetables and finish with chopped parsley and a drizzle of olive oil.

*Courgette Pasta Bake*
_Serves: 2 to 3_

*Ingredients:*
6 oz (170g) uncooked pasta
1 vegetable stock cube
1 tbs (15ml) olive oil
2 large courgettes (approx. 1 lb/450g total weight), diced
1 red onions, finely sliced
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped
1 medium red chilli, finely sliced
1 tbs chopped fresh basil (2 tsp if using dried)
10 oz (285g) tomato passata
salt and freshly ground black pepper

_Topping:_
2 oz (55g) fresh breadcrumbs
2 0z (55g) cheese, grated. Mature Cheddar or Red Leicester work well
1 tbs fresh parsley, finely chopped

*Method:*
_Preheat oven to: 375degF/190degC/Gas Regulo 5_

Cook the pasta in a pan of boiling water containing the stock cube, then drain.

Warm the oil in a large non-stick pan and fry the courgettes, onion, garlic and chilli for 3 - 4 mins.

Add the basil and tomato passata and bring the sauce to a gentle boil, then stir in the cooked pasta and season with salt and black pepper.

Transfer to an ovenproof dish and bake in the oven for 20 mins.

_Meanwhile:_ 
Mix together the breadcrumbs, grated cheese and chopped parsley.

Remove dish frome the oven, sprinkle the breadcrumb mixture over the top. Increase temperature to 400degF/200degC/Regulo6 and bake for a further 10 minutes, until golden brown.

Serve with crusty artisanal bread and a nice light dry white wine.


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> Dave, that sounds like a grand lunch! There's no sense in telling you not to eat too much, is there?


None whatsoever! I work on the principle that as long as I can walk between four and six miles every day, there isn't a lot wrong!

It was all jolly entertaining, with drinks from around the EU and a complete set of _Schuman Day_ posters on display as well as the flags of all the member states, most enjoyable.

Dave


----------



## wannabear

FireballDave said:


> Yet more rain in London, bit gloommy for the State Opening of Parliament, now that's an example of real power-dressing by an expert!
> 
> Here's something to go with the weather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maximise your screen for this one, the special effects are something else!
> 
> Hope you all enjoy _Europe Day_, I'm going to a gala lunch: English ale, Italian pasta with German sausage in a French cheese sauce, followed by Belgian mussels with Dutch bacon and Spanish onion sauce and for dessert, a slice of Austrian strudel is on the menu!
> 
> Dave


That's so nifty!


----------



## Marianne818

Dear Friends, I have finally got caught up with reading the TP for this week, mercy 56 pages???? :shock: 
It's been a busy week here, Mom had taken a major spill, ended up hitting her head this time and huge bruise on her jaw line (no fracture) kept her overnight then scheduled many, many doctor visits some were an hour drive away and of course they took forever for the tests they wanted to run. Poor Mom her veins are so thin very hard to draw the blood samples they need but the people that work with her seem to always be kind and gentle (thank you Lord!!) We finally have a day with no appointments, now waiting on results of all the tests. Meanwhile we have padded all the furniture, even padded her walker and cane, have traded her favorite wooden rocker for a cushioned chair (no footstool as there was no way to properly pad it) so now am on the search for one that I have seen that is all foam with a soft covering. I may end up trying to cover a block of foam myself, though I'm not very good at sewing! 
While we were away, I found a small camper with a bathroom and kitchen at a reasonable price... so I purchased it!! I'm so excited, now if I can get Mom stable enough we hope to get away for a night now and then. Mom has always loved camping with me, she was so excited when we pulled in the drive and she saw the camper, LOL.. she leaned forward and said hook it up and let's go NOW!! I have to make some refinements for her bed, she has to sleep with her head up higher so have to purchase a wedge that will help with that. The twin beds will make it easy for me to be close at night and help her, she said the walkway is so narrow she will be more comfortable moving around in there. 
Meanwhile, my youngest son is very happy with his new job and home, I'm so jealous of his house, one of the older brick homes, huge fireplace, high ceilings, 3 living areas, sun porch, beautiful gardens, across the street there is a huge home with the beautiful pillars and white picket fence. He sent pictures from his cell phone, oh I forgot the beautiful archways and the leaded glass windows in the kitchen and dinning area! He will be here Sunday for Mother's Day, which is a surprise I thought he would have to work!!
As for me, I'm doing okay, tired from all the sitting in offices, miss my knitting ( Mom takes too much attention to concentrate) when I get home too much to do so I just finish and go crash in bed!  
Hope to have a few days to get back into routine, still have to finish my garden, plants are waiting to be put into the soil.. back acre of land may have to have a tractor come mow that, but it's all good as I am fond of saying. 
Prayers are with all my TP friends, Dave your adventures with the Gannets are always cheerful!! 
Take care my wonderful friends, I'll be around for a few days at least!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma Gail

wannabear said:


> And here it's either zucchini, or "I shoulda picked that yesterday!"


Isn't that the truth? If you can't grow anything else, you can grow zucchini. It produces so well that the joke around here is that gardeners sneak out in the wee hours of the morning and leave bags of zucchini on the neighbors' porches. They know if it's offered, the resounding answer is NO!!!! Zuchinni may not have a lot of flavor, but I think it enhances the flavor of other foods.


----------



## FireballDave

Grandma Gail said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here it's either zucchini, or "I shoulda picked that yesterday!"
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the truth? If you can't grow anything else, you can grow zucchini. It produces so well that the joke around here is that gardeners sneak out in the wee hours of the morning and leave bags of zucchini on the neighbors' porches. They know if it's offered, the resounding answer is NO!!!! Zuchinni may not have a lot of flavor, but I think it enhances the flavor of other foods.
Click to expand...

They freeze well to go into casseroles and pasta sauces through the Winter, I've still got some from last year and the new ones will be starting soon.

Try them in this truly delicious jam:

*Pineapple & Courgette Jam*
_Makes about 5 lbs_

*Ingredients:*
2lbs (900g) peeled courgettes
grated zest and juice of 2 lemons
1 large can pineapple pieces in juice (UK can size: 540g/19 oz)
1 kg (2.2 lbs) bag jam sugar with added pectin (or 1 kg granulated sugar and sachet pectin setting agent)

*Method:*
Grate peeled courgettes wih a cheese grater.

Finely chop pineapple, the easiest method is to blitz it in a food-processor, stop short of reducing it to a pulp.

Put courgettes, pineapple and lemon into a stainless steel pan, bring slowly to the boil, stir well and reduce the heat, simmer gently for 10 minutes.

Add sugar. stir until all the granules have dissolved. Increase the heat and bring to a rapid boil and boil hard for 4 minutes.

Pour into warm sterilized jars and seal.

_Notes:
The quanitities aren't exact, an ounce or two either way is close enough.

If using fresh pineapple, you will need about one pound (450g) and 3.5 fluid ounces (100ml) of apple juice._

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Marianne818 said:


> Dear Friends, I have finally got caught up with reading the TP for this week, mercy 56 pages???? :shock:
> It's been a busy week here, Mom had taken a major spill, ended up hitting her head this time and huge bruise on her jaw line (no fracture) kept her overnight then scheduled many, many doctor visits some were an hour drive away and of course they took forever for the tests they wanted to run. Poor Mom her veins are so thin very hard to draw the blood samples they need but the people that work with her seem to always be kind and gentle (thank you Lord!!) We finally have a day with no appointments, now waiting on results of all the tests. Meanwhile we have padded all the furniture, even padded her walker and cane, have traded her favorite wooden rocker for a cushioned chair (no footstool as there was no way to properly pad it) so now am on the search for one that I have seen that is all foam with a soft covering. I may end up trying to cover a block of foam myself, though I'm not very good at sewing!
> While we were away, I found a small camper with a bathroom and kitchen at a reasonable price... so I purchased it!! I'm so excited, now if I can get Mom stable enough we hope to get away for a night now and then. Mom has always loved camping with me, she was so excited when we pulled in the drive and she saw the camper, LOL.. she leaned forward and said hook it up and let's go NOW!! I have to make some refinements for her bed, she has to sleep with her head up higher so have to purchase a wedge that will help with that. The twin beds will make it easy for me to be close at night and help her, she said the walkway is so narrow she will be more comfortable moving around in there.
> Meanwhile, my youngest son is very happy with his new job and home, I'm so jealous of his house, one of the older brick homes, huge fireplace, high ceilings, 3 living areas, sun porch, beautiful gardens, across the street there is a huge home with the beautiful pillars and white picket fence. He sent pictures from his cell phone, oh I forgot the beautiful archways and the leaded glass windows in the kitchen and dinning area! He will be here Sunday for Mother's Day, which is a surprise I thought he would have to work!!
> As for me, I'm doing okay, tired from all the sitting in offices, miss my knitting ( Mom takes too much attention to concentrate) when I get home too much to do so I just finish and go crash in bed!
> Hope to have a few days to get back into routine, still have to finish my garden, plants are waiting to be put into the soil.. back acre of land may have to have a tractor come mow that, but it's all good as I am fond of saying.
> Prayers are with all my TP friends, Dave your adventures with the Gannets are always cheerful!!
> Take care my wonderful friends, I'll be around for a few days at least!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I do hope your mother makes a full recovery, a little holiday to look forward to should speed things up!

Dave


----------



## Southern Gal

darowil said:


> My Dh has always had trouble sleeping and I have spent the last 29 years telling him that if he went to bed later it would help. (9pm is a late night). If he is asleep by 9 I would point out then waking up at 3 means he has had 6 hours sleep which for many is enough. Well today he saw a sleep specialist. What was the main things he said? Go to sleep later. Go to sleep at 11pm and then get up at 7 every morning no matter how little sleep he has had. I wondered whether he could go to sleep at 10 and get up at 6. No- appartenly the body needs 45 minutes of daylight before it moves into the awake cycle (well this is my understanding of what David told me). Now this makes sense of why it is so much harder to get up early in winter- it isn't just psychological but the body is still in sleep mode. As he will not be allowed to sleep in the chair anymore maybe maybe he won't need the wrapghan I am knitting him, well when it is cool enough. the weather has warmed up again here for a few days so the wrapghan has been put aside until it is cool enough to have my lap covered by knitting again.


 :? sounds just like a conversation me and bj have often, he says he just can't sleep through the nite (well first off, i say you deal with maddi and then lets talk :hunf: )but i have told him for yrs go to bed later, he goes to bed at 9, even now when we don't work, then he is awake by 3, so hello, why not give it a try. i don't fall asleep ever by myself unless its in the wee hrs. all my like i have ran on very little sleep according to other peoples needs, then maybe every couple months, i crash, been that way as long as i can remember. i envy folks like bj who can fall asleep within minutes of their heads hitting the pillow.


----------



## Grandma Gail

It's a warm and sunny Wednesday morning by the shores of Lake Superior. I plan on getting outdoors to soak up a good dose of vitamin D as soon as I get my chores done. Finishing projects is the goal of the day - sewing a lining into a felted purse and knitting a dust rag for my Swifter dust mop (which can be done outside). I'd rather use something I can throw in the washer instead of a disposable sheet which will go to the landfill. 
Joe, I've always thought it takes intelligence to ask questions. I'm sure you always encouraged your students to ask questions when they didn't know the answers. Please take your own advice. One of the many things I love about this forum is that everyone is welcome to ask questions, and
we are offered new bits of knowledge on a daily basis from people all over the world. As a result, we all become better educated.
I was shopping for birthday gifts for my younger grandson yesterday (books, books and more books) and a Downton Abbey DVD for my sister's birthday. When I saw Upstairs, Downstairs first two seasons on sale, I bought them for myself. I haven't seen them before, so I'm looking forward to some nice, rainy days to watch. One can always count on Masterpiece Theater for excellent programming. I'm loving the new Sherlock being shown in the USA now - wonderful humor.
I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## KateB

Love the recipes, Dave.
Marianne, I hope things continue to improve with your mum. Mine fell a lot too, it's a real worry.
Joe, glad you got your nutmeg question sorted out, personally I don't like nutmeg so won't have the problem!
Another sunny day here, but the forecast for tomorrow's not so good. Got a load of washing outside to dry - love the smell of it when it's line dried.
We're not long back from a trip to Devon and Cornwall and we visited Port Isaac which is where they film Doc Martin. Beautiful wee place, tiny winding streets and a lovely harbour area. I did take a photo of the Doc's house with my phone, but unfortunately I have no idea how to get it onto the computer. Will have to get no. 1 son to show me.


----------



## Joe P

I agree I will take my own advice. Thanks for commenting. I love Masterpiece Theatre just like many.



Grandma Gail said:


> It's a warm and sunny Wednesday morning by the shores of Lake Superior. I plan on getting outdoors to soak up a good dose of vitamin D as soon as I get my chores done. Finishing projects is the goal of the day - sewing a lining into a felted purse and knitting a dust rag for my Swifter dust mop (which can be done outside). I'd rather use something I can throw in the washer instead of a disposable sheet which will go to the landfill.
> Joe, I've always thought it takes intelligence to ask questions. I'm sure you always encouraged your students to ask questions when they didn't know the answers. Please take your own advice. One of the many things I love about this forum is that everyone is welcome to ask questions, and
> we are offered new bits of knowledge on a daily basis from people all over the world. As a result, we all become better educated.
> I was shopping for birthday gifts for my younger grandson yesterday (books, books and more books) and a Downton Abbey DVD for my sister's birthday. When I saw Upstairs, Downstairs first two seasons on sale, I bought them for myself. I haven't seen them before, so I'm looking forward to some nice, rainy days to watch. One can always count on Masterpiece Theater for excellent programming. I'm loving the new Sherlock being shown in the USA now - wonderful humor.
> I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## KateB

Grandma Gail said:


> It's a warm and sunny Wednesday morning by the shores of Lake Superior. I plan on getting outdoors to soak up a good dose of vitamin D as soon as I get my chores done. Finishing projects is the goal of the day - sewing a lining into a felted purse and knitting a dust rag for my Swifter dust mop (which can be done outside). I'd rather use something I can throw in the washer instead of a disposable sheet which will go to the landfill.
> Joe, I've always thought it takes intelligence to ask questions. I'm sure you always encouraged your students to ask questions when they didn't know the answers. Please take your own advice. One of the many things I love about this forum is that everyone is welcome to ask questions, and
> we are offered new bits of knowledge on a daily basis from people all over the world. As a result, we all become better educated.
> I was shopping for birthday gifts for my younger grandson yesterday (books, books and more books) and a Downton Abbey DVD for my sister's birthday. When I saw Upstairs, Downstairs first two seasons on sale, I bought them for myself. I haven't seen them before, so I'm looking forward to some nice, rainy days to watch. One can always count on Masterpiece Theater for excellent programming. I'm loving the new Sherlock being shown in the USA now - wonderful humor.
> I hope everyone has a great day.


Loved Upstairs Downstairs and Downton Abbey, and Sherlock was just wonderful!


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> I am up and atum. The nutmeg seed is the size of a good sized marble. I will go into San Antonio and get it at our Williams and Sanomo store in North Star Mall. I appreciate all your help.
> 
> I am watching the movie about King George and his illness. Very well done.
> 
> Dave have you seen that movie? Your luncheon as said before a truly international meal.
> 
> I am still working on Mother's funding.
> 
> I am sorry about Hobo and hope you are well.


Good hunting in the shops, freshly grated nutmeg is so much more fragrant than pre-ground and it keeps, the flavour only fades after grating.

Great film, Nigel Hawthorne was brilliant in the part. George III is the only 'officially mad' monarch we've had to date, although we have had some barking eccentrics down the centuries!

Curiously, whilst the insane are not allowed to cast a vote in an election, it is not a bar to election, this explains much especially our Prime Ministers. Of course if they did change the rules, Parliament would be emptied!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

Grandma Gail, good morning to you!! I have just heard on the news from my local radio station that the tall ships will be visiting Duluth this summer!!! You really have to go and see them. They look so magistic. I have only ever seen them on tv. You must go and take some pics for us!! I dont know where else they are stopping on their summer voyages.


----------



## Joe P

If we could have our movies, t.v. programs do like the British in their masterpiece theatre offerrings I would be thrilled. Like everyone I heard here with the 9 separate advertisements with every break and twice as loud is such a bore. I really don't like our t.v. here and wish we could do better in our programing. Don't get me started on all these singers screaming scales up and down and saying this is music. I guess with all this I am very happy with my choices on TCM. I think we had this conversation before so just hear me and shelve it. he he.



KateB said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a warm and sunny Wednesday morning by the shores of Lake Superior. I plan on getting outdoors to soak up a good dose of vitamin D as soon as I get my chores done. Finishing projects is the goal of the day - sewing a lining into a felted purse and knitting a dust rag for my Swifter dust mop (which can be done outside). I'd rather use something I can throw in the washer instead of a disposable sheet which will go to the landfill.
> Joe, I've always thought it takes intelligence to ask questions. I'm sure you always encouraged your students to ask questions when they didn't know the answers. Please take your own advice. One of the many things I love about this forum is that everyone is welcome to ask questions, and
> we are offered new bits of knowledge on a daily basis from people all over the world. As a result, we all become better educated.
> I was shopping for birthday gifts for my younger grandson yesterday (books, books and more books) and a Downton Abbey DVD for my sister's birthday. When I saw Upstairs, Downstairs first two seasons on sale, I bought them for myself. I haven't seen them before, so I'm looking forward to some nice, rainy days to watch. One can always count on Masterpiece Theater for excellent programming. I'm loving the new Sherlock being shown in the USA now - wonderful humor.
> I hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> Loved Upstairs Downstairs and Downton Abbey, and Sherlock was just wonderful!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

My goodness, Marianne, what a few days you've had! I'm sending good thoughts for you and your mom and hoping that things settle and that she is all right.

Yesterday was nice! We went to the bookstore and then to Joanns (we decided to leave other shopping for another day), where I picked up a new set of small pliers (my one pair has disappeared, and I fully expected to find them right after opening the new ones, but they have not appeared yet). I worked on my beads for a while and then we went out for supper at our favorite Chinese buffet, where I seriously overindulged...since we were buying a cake on the way home, I skipped the dessert part, but everything was tasty and I enjoyed it. Then we got home and waited a while to have cake (we were all full + I had to make a sugar free one for him), and I just had a small piece but it was delicious. Today I am thinking I need to do a bit extra on the bike or the walk! :mrgreen: 

Marge, sorry to hear Hobo has once again begun to roam. Animals can be too independent, and I don't blame you for not wanting to invest your heart too much. Losing them once is hard enough...!

Today is a chore day here--must get some things put away! I've got things all over the workspace and can't find what I need; I also have some sewing projects that must get finished up--hope my machine cooperates to make button holes today.


----------



## Joe P

I have never used my machine for button holes yet and I am anxious to try. hummmm I have a few projects to finish first. 

You inspired me about today being a chore day I will do the same and get off my duff. thanks kid.


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet more rain in London, bit gloommy for the State Opening of Parliament, now that's an example of real power-dressing by an expert!
> 
> Here's something to go with the weather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maximise your screen for this one, the special effects are something else!
> 
> Hope you all enjoy _Europe Day_, I'm going to a gala lunch: English ale, Italian pasta with German sausage in a French cheese sauce, followed by Belgian mussels with Dutch bacon and Spanish onion sauce and for dessert, a slice of Austrian strudel is on the menu!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the snazzy opening of Parliament was in November?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her Majesty traditionally opens a new Parliamentary Session in November, but this can vary. Obviously, Parliament has to be dissolved prior to an election, so a new Parliament has to be summoned by The Crown for the new chamber. Due to the somewhat bizarre situation of a coalition government and the economic difficulties, parliament has been officially in session since the last election. Time for all our inglorious political masters, of all political persuassions including 'not really sure', to squabble over the next batch of half-baked ideas before they break up for their extended Summer hols in _Chianti-shire_ at our expense!
> 
> I thought The Queen looked well, I don't know how she manages to refrain from comment at what she's given to read, nobody does 'grin and bear it' better!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-18008166
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Interestingly, c-span has carried the opening of Parliament and all the preliminary knocking on door, escorting, etc.


----------



## budasha

Dave - more delicious recipes. Thanks - I've bookmarked these and will try both later. I'm doing my best to try to entice DH to eat more. He's lost his appetite since he fell down the stairs and nothing appeals to him anymore. I keep telling him he has to eat or his organs will shut down - hope I get through to him.

P.S. - What's tomato passata?


----------



## budasha

Grandma Gail said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here it's either zucchini, or "I shoulda picked that yesterday!"
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the truth? If you can't grow anything else, you can grow zucchini. It produces so well that the joke around here is that gardeners sneak out in the wee hours of the morning and leave bags of zucchini on the neighbors' porches. They know if it's offered, the resounding answer is NO!!!! Zuchinni may not have a lot of flavor, but I think it enhances the flavor of other foods.
Click to expand...

Makes good zucchini bread.


----------



## budasha

Marianne, sorry to hear about your mum - Hope she improves quickly. Enjoy your camper; it'll be lots of fun.


----------



## daralene

darowil said:


> My Dh has always had trouble sleeping and I have spent the last 29 years telling him that if he went to bed later it would help. (9pm is a late night). If he is asleep by 9 I would point out then waking up at 3 means he has had 6 hours sleep which for many is enough. Well today he saw a sleep specialist. What was the main things he said? Go to sleep later. Go to sleep at 11pm and then get up at 7 every morning no matter how little sleep he has had. I wondered whether he could go to sleep at 10 and get up at 6. No- appartenly the body needs 45 minutes of daylight before it moves into the awake cycle (well this is my understanding of what David told me). Now this makes sense of why it is so much harder to get up early in winter- it isn't just psychological but the body is still in sleep mode. As he will not be allowed to sleep in the chair anymore maybe maybe he won't need the wrapghan I am knitting him, well when it is cool enough. the weather has warmed up again here for a few days so the wrapghan has been put aside until it is cool enough to have my lap covered by knitting again.


And here you were telling him this for free.


----------



## daralene

FireballDave said:


> With all this talk of courgettes/zucchini, here are two really good vegetable dishes. The couscous dish I first posted last September, the courgette pasta bake is one I haven't posted before, both are good healthy lunch or supper dishes.
> 
> *Roasted Vegetable Couscous
> 
> Ingredients:*
> 4 red peppers, de-seeded and sliced
> 2 courgettes, in bite-sized chunks
> 4 garlic cloves, finely sliced
> 1 tbsp olive oil, plus extra for drizzling
> 1/2 tsp sugar
> 6 tomatoes, quartered
> 1 mild red chilli, de-seeded and finely sliced
> 8 oz (225g) couscous
> 8 fl oz (225 ml) vegetable stock
> 14 oz (400g) can chickpeas, rinsed and drained
> 2 oz (60g) cream cheese
> small bunch parsley, chopped
> 
> *Method:*
> _Preheat oven to 400degF/200degC/Regulo 6_
> 
> Put the red peppers and courgettes in an oven-proof dish with the garlic, drizzle with olive oil and season with a little salt and black pepper. Roast in the oven for 20 mins.
> 
> Add the tomatoes and sliced chilli, sprinkle the sugar over and roast for a further 20 mins, until the tomatoes and peppers are cooked and the juices are running.
> 
> Meanwhile, in a heat-proof bowl stir together the couscous and chickpeas and add the stock. Cover the bowl and leave to stand for 10 minutes before fluffing up with a fork, you may need to add a little more boiling water.
> 
> Remove the vegetables from the oven and stir in the cheese. Divide the couscous between 4 plates, top with the roasted vegetables and finish with chopped parsley and a drizzle of olive oil.
> 
> *Courgette Pasta Bake*
> _Serves: 2 to 3_
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 6 oz (170g) uncooked pasta
> 1 vegetable stock cube
> 1 tbs (15ml) olive oil
> 2 large courgettes (approx. 1 lb/450g total weight), diced
> 1 red onions, finely sliced
> 2 garlic cloves, finely chopped
> 1 medium red chilli, finely sliced
> 1 tbs chopped fresh basil (2 tsp if using dried)
> 10 oz (285g) tomato passata
> salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 
> _Topping:_
> 2 oz (55g) fresh breadcrumbs
> 2 0z (55g) cheese, grated. Mature Cheddar or Red Leicester work well
> 1 tbs fresh parsley, finely chopped
> 
> *Method:*
> _Preheat oven to: 375degF/190degC/Gas Regulo 5_
> 
> Cook the pasta in a pan of boiling water containing the stock cube, then drain.
> 
> Warm the oil in a large non-stick pan and fry the courgettes, onion, garlic and chilli for 3 - 4 mins.
> 
> Add the basil and tomato passata and bring the sauce to a gentle boil, then stir in the cooked pasta and season with salt and black pepper.
> 
> Transfer to an ovenproof dish and bake in the oven for 20 mins.
> 
> _Meanwhile:_
> Mix together the breadcrumbs, grated cheese and chopped parsley.
> 
> Remove dish frome the oven, sprinkle the breadcrumb mixture over the top. Increase temperature to 400degF/200degC/Regulo6 and bake for a further 10 minutes, until golden brown.
> 
> Serve with crusty artisanal bread and a nice light dry white wine.


So wonderful!!!! More winners. Can't wait to try these.


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> Interestingly, c-span has carried the opening of Parliament and all the preliminary knocking on door, escorting, etc.


It's all symbolic and illustrates the relationship between Crown and Parliament.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

Happy Day to All! The expected rain has not come yet- so I may go shopping later. 

Marianne, ultimately that sounds rather hopeful, even if it has been a rough ride this week. Will wish you many happy hours camping!

Some one asked about tomato passata, I understand that to be tomatoes reduced over the fire, but not as thick as a tomato paste. I use it as a pizza topping. Also very useful for pasta dishes with tomato.


----------



## Lurker 2

thank you Dave for some more receipts added to the file!


----------



## FireballDave

budasha said:


> Dave - more delicious recipes. Thanks - I've bookmarked these and will try both later. I'm doing my best to try to entice DH to eat more. He's lost his appetite since he fell down the stairs and nothing appeals to him anymore. I keep telling him he has to eat or his organs will shut down - hope I get through to him.
> 
> P.S. - What's tomato passata?


_Passata_ is a tomato puree, you can buy jars ready made, but it's actually very simple to make. Place about a dozen ripe tomatoes, four cloves of garlic, some basil leaves and a tablespoon of sun-dried tomato into a liquidiser, add an onion sauteed in a little olive oil, blend until smooth. Pour all into a pan, bring to the boil, then reduce the heat and simmer for about fifteen minutes, stirring frequently. Season to taste with sea salt and freshly ground black pepper adding half a teaspoon of sugar if it is bitter, this is all that you need. Absolutely delicious, make it as smooth or chunky as you like.

_Passata_ is the classic base for many Italian dishes, although it also works on its own as a simple tomato sauce for spaghetti, or a base layer on pizzas. It keeps for two to three days in the refrigerator, or you can freeze it for up to three months.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

tomato passata is a cooked tomato puree, some call it pasta sauce.


----------



## DorisT

Marianne, welcome back! I hope all the tests will help your Mom. Your camper sounds like it will be a lot of fun for both of you! Good purchase! :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT

I think it's about time I posted some pictures from our trip to London in November 2011. I was impressed with these mirrors in a pub that Dave took us to. He'll have to tell you the name of it. I'm sure it was a very old one with such beautiful mirrors. I hope the pictures do them justice.


----------



## DorisT

These pictures were taken of a florist shop that was built on a very small piece of land. Dave said the builders had won an award for best use of land (or something). He can explain it better than I. The floral arrangement was sitting outside the shop and awaiting delivery to some swanky affair.


----------



## DorisT

I loved the looks of this street near the Museum of Brands. These shops and homes were originally stables for the wealthy families who lived in the neighborhood.


----------



## Poledra65

Joe P said:


> I am up and atum. The nutmeg seed is the size of a good sized marble. I will go into San Antonio and get it at our Williams and Sanomo store in North Star Mall. I appreciate all your help.
> 
> I am watching the movie about King George and his illness. Very well done.
> 
> Dave have you seen that movie? Your luncheon as said before a truly international meal.
> 
> I am still working on Mother's funding.
> 
> I am sorry about Hobo and hope you are well.


Bed Bath and Beyond at the Forum probably has them if HEB didn't.


----------



## DorisT

This is one of the soldiers who guard the Queen. They take part in the Changing of the Guard at Buckingham Palace. Did I get that right, Dave?


----------



## DorisT

This is one of Dave's pictures. We walked across the bridge during rush hour opposite the hordes of workers on their way home. The modern London skyline surprised me; we saw it just as it was getting dark and I was impressed!!


----------



## Lurker 2

DorisT said:


> I think it's about time I posted some pictures from our trip to London in November 2011. I was impressed with these mirrors in a pub that Dave took us to. He'll have to tell you the name of it. I'm sure it was a very old one with such beautiful mirrors. I hope the pictures do them justice.


Lovely! do hope you will post more pics.!


----------



## DorisT

This is the Belfast, a retired British Naval cruiser. We didn't board her, but we sat along the waterfront having drinks and food and the ship was in full view. This is another of Dave's pictures. That's the Tower Bridge in the background. And you can see the Tower of London just to the left of the ship's prow.


----------



## DorisT

Hays Galleria is on the South Bank of the City. It had originally been the place where the ships docked and unloaded their goods. The Navigator is a very interesting metal sculpture. As we stood admiring it, it suddenly started spouting water. According to Dave, it does other fascinating things, too, but we didn't see them.

Dave, I'm hoping you can elaborate on all these pictures.


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> I loved the looks of this street near the Museum of Brands. These shops and homes were originally stables for the wealthy families who lived in the neighborhood.


I love your pictures, makes me wish I was there. 
I take pictures of street that I like the look of too, the teens tell me I'm weird.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the looks of this street near the Museum of Brands. These shops and homes were originally stables for the wealthy families who lived in the neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> I love your pictures, makes me wish I was there.
> I take pictures of street that I like the look of too, the teens tell me I'm weird.
Click to expand...

If that makes you weird, then I have to be too! Lots of street pics. from last years trip!


----------



## KatyNora

Wonderful pictures, Doris! Someday...... :?: Meanwhile, feel free to post more - please!!!


----------



## mjs

DorisT said:


> I think it's about time I posted some pictures from our trip to London in November 2011. I was impressed with these mirrors in a pub that Dave took us to. He'll have to tell you the name of it. I'm sure it was a very old one with such beautiful mirrors. I hope the pictures do them justice.


Those are gorgeous. I love to see pictures.

Too bad I did know of a nice pub when I was in London. I had an ok meal, but the place was a dump. I won't be able to go in the future because of lack of energy.


----------



## mjs

DorisT said:


> These pictures were taken of a florist shop that was built on a very small piece of land. Dave said the builders had won an award for best use of land (or something). He can explain it better than I. The floral arrangement was sitting outside the shop and awaiting delivery to some swanky affair.


That almost looks like a place near Gower street. One of the things I loved about Europe was all the flowers sitting outside. I took some great pictures, one I remember in Krakow.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the looks of this street near the Museum of Brands. These shops and homes were originally stables for the wealthy families who lived in the neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> I love your pictures, makes me wish I was there.
> I take pictures of street that I like the look of too, the teens tell me I'm weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that makes you weird, then I have to be too! Lots of street pics. from last years trip!
Click to expand...

I wish I'd had my camera with me today, I'd have more street picture.The detail on the some of the buildings I saw was phenomenal.


----------



## mjs

NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the looks of this street near the Museum of Brands. These shops and homes were originally stables for the wealthy families who lived in the neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> I love your pictures, makes me wish I was there.
> I take pictures of street that I like the look of too, the teens tell me I'm weird.
Click to expand...

A few years ago I took some in Manchester because I thought they were interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2

Yay TP, what fun to see all these pics!


----------



## NanaCaren

mjs said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the looks of this street near the Museum of Brands. These shops and homes were originally stables for the wealthy families who lived in the neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> I love your pictures, makes me wish I was there.
> I take pictures of street that I like the look of too, the teens tell me I'm weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A few years ago I took some in Manchester because I thought they were interesting.
Click to expand...

Well come on, dig them out and post them.


----------



## Poledra65

Doris, lovely pics. 
NanaCaren, I must be weird too, lol, I take pictures of anything I like, including streets. 

I had to go take a break from the house a bit ago, a young bird flew through the back door and I thought it was outside, I heard chirping and then the chirping was cutoff midchirp. Our Italian Greyhound caught him, thankfully no blood and it died quickly the poor thing. Mocha was quite upset that it wouldn't move anymore. I know I'll have nightmares tonight about birds. Oh well.


----------



## DorisT

NanaCaren said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the looks of this street near the Museum of Brands.  These shops and homes were originally stables for the wealthy families who lived in the neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> I love your pictures, makes me wish I was there.
> I take pictures of street that I like the look of too, the teens tell me I'm weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A few years ago I took some in Manchester because I thought they were interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well come on, dig them out and post them.
Click to expand...

Yes! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the looks of this street near the Museum of Brands. These shops and homes were originally stables for the wealthy families who lived in the neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> I love your pictures, makes me wish I was there.
> I take pictures of street that I like the look of too, the teens tell me I'm weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A few years ago I took some in Manchester because I thought they were interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well come on, dig them out and post them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Signing out for the rest of the morning, looking forward to lots more photos when I get back! Happy afternoon, evening!


----------



## DorisT

mjs said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's about time I posted some pictures from our trip to London in November 2011. I was impressed with these mirrors in a pub that Dave took us to. He'll have to tell you the name of it. I'm sure it was a very old one with such beautiful mirrors. I hope the pictures do them justice.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are gorgeous. I love to see pictures.
> 
> Too bad I did know of a nice pub when I was in London. I had an ok meal, but the place was a dump. I won't be able to go in the future because of lack of energy.
Click to expand...

That's too bad about the pub. Dave took us to a few over the course of 3 days' sightseeing and everyone was great. On our first trip to England several years ago, I wouldn't set foot in a pub because of all the smoking, but now smoking there is banned. The drinks and the food were so good and I thoroughly enjoyed them.

We had planned to return to London this month, but DH says he can't make it with all his aches and pains. Our DD may accompany me next year; we'll see!


----------



## siouxann

Doris, I love your pictures! Hope I'll get to see some of the same places when I get to England.


----------



## Joe P

I love your pictures of London, Doris, The Thames looked so familiar but like you said the skyline of London has changed wow, I was there last prior to 1980. The Tower of London is small in the picture but large in the history of Britain. I need to study a bout Lady Grey's gate. I forgot about that. When I typed The Tower of London that gate down by the river flashed in my head. If you know anything of her I would appreciate hearing about her through your perspective. 

Keep the pictures coming I will never tire of them. thanks.


----------



## budasha

Dave and 5mmdpns - thanks for the translation of "passata"


----------



## 5mmdpns

budasha said:


> Dave and 5mmdpns - thanks for the translation of "passata"


we all do what we can do!!! live and learn is a good thing to live by. When we stop learning, we stop living!! Have a good one!!


----------



## budasha

DorisT - fascinating pictures. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## 5mmdpns

budasha said:


> DorisT - fascinating pictures. Thanks for sharing them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> I think it's about time I posted some pictures from our trip to London in November 2011. I was impressed with these mirrors in a pub that Dave took us to. He'll have to tell you the name of it. I'm sure it was a very old one with such beautiful mirrors. I hope the pictures do them justice.


The pub is the _Princess Louise_ at 208 High Holborn. It is Grade II* listed historic building as one of the last remaining Victorian _Gin Palace_ pubs in London and has been completely restored to its former glory.

The pub was built in 1872 and is named after Queen Victoria's fourth dughter. She was remodelled by the architect Arthur Chitty in 1891 who spared no expense, the tiles are by Simpson & Son, the etched glass is by Morris & Son and the joinery is by Lascelles.

It's a gem!

Dave


----------



## iamsam

doris - mere curiosity - but what were you doing in a pub at six in the morning? lol

sam



DorisT said:


> I think it's about time I posted some pictures from our trip to London in November 2011. I was impressed with these mirrors in a pub that Dave took us to. He'll have to tell you the name of it. I'm sure it was a very old one with such beautiful mirrors. I hope the pictures do them justice.


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> These pictures were taken of a florist shop that was built on a very small piece of land. Dave said the builders had won an award for best use of land (or something). He can explain it better than I. The floral arrangement was sitting outside the shop and awaiting delivery to some swanky affair.


The municipality wanted to build a public convenience, but the brief was for one that was attractive and unobtrusive and fitted onto a small triangular site in Westbourne Grove, near Notting Hill. The architects produced this wonderful glazed building with a florist's shop spilling out onto the pavement completely fulfilling the brief.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> This is one of the soldiers who guard the Queen. They take part in the Changing of the Guard at Buckingham Palace. Did I get that right, Dave?


It is indeed a member of the Household Cavalry on sentry duty at Horse Guards Parade.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> Hays Galleria is on the South Bank of the City. It had originally been the place where the ships docked and unloaded their goods. The Navigator is a very interesting metal sculpture. As we stood admiring it, it suddenly started spouting water. According to Dave, it does other fascinating things, too, but we didn't see them.
> 
> Dave, I'm hoping you can elaborate on all these pictures.


The Galleria is the conversion of Hays Wharf and the centrepiece of _London Bridge City_ which stretches from Lodon Bridge to Tower Bridge on the Southern bank of the Thames. The space occupied by _The Navigators_ was a dock into which ships laden with spices sailed for unloading into the warehouses on either side.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

budasha said:


> Dave and 5mmdpns - thanks for the translation of "passata"


Do try making some when tomatoes are plentiful, it's very easy and better than anything in the shops!

Dave


----------



## DorisT

thewren said:


> doris - mere curiosity - but what were you doing in a pub at six in the morning? lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's about time I posted some pictures from our trip to London in November 2011. I was impressed with these mirrors in a pub that Dave took us to. He'll have to tell you the name of it. I'm sure it was a very old one with such beautiful mirrors. I hope the pictures do them justice.
Click to expand...

Sam, my camera must have been set on US time. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it! :lol:


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> I love your pictures of London, Doris, The Thames looked so familiar but like you said the skyline of London has changed wow, I was there last prior to 1980. The Tower of London is small in the picture but large in the history of Britain. I need to study a bout Lady Grey's gate. I forgot about that. When I typed The Tower of London that gate down by the river flashed in my head. If you know anything of her I would appreciate hearing about her through your perspective.
> 
> Keep the pictures coming I will never tire of them. thanks.


I think you're thinking of _Traitor's Gate_, this is the river entrance to the _Tower of London_ through which those destined for imprisonment entered its precincts.

It was never used by Lady Jane Grey, she took up residence in Tower as her palace when she was proclaimed Queen of England. Her reign only lasted nine days from the 10th to the 19th of July 1553. Her palace later became her prison when _Bloody Mary_ became Queen.

Dave


----------



## siouxann

Doris, all you have to say is, "It's 5:00 Somewhere!"


----------



## DorisT

siouxann said:


> Doris, all you have to say is, "It's 5:00 Somewhere!"


I love that song!


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> doris - mere curiosity - but what were you doing in a pub at six in the morning? lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's about time I posted some pictures from our trip to London in November 2011. I was impressed with these mirrors in a pub that Dave took us to. He'll have to tell you the name of it. I'm sure it was a very old one with such beautiful mirrors. I hope the pictures do them justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam, my camera must have been set on US time. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it! :lol:
Click to expand...

Doris is telling the truth, I did offer to take her to one of the pubs with a _Mediaeval Licence_ for a liquid breakfast at six, she thought her bed was more inviting than pre-dawn beer!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234

Love the pictures. I have not gotten to travel as much as I would like. My DD is going to London and Paris this summer. I am so jealous!


----------



## NanaCaren

Dave, 
Chrissy read the recipes and has requested them for the week end.


----------



## budasha

FireballDave said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave and 5mmdpns - thanks for the translation of "passata"
> 
> 
> 
> Do try making some when tomatoes are plentiful, it's very easy and better than anything in the shops!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Will do when our tomatoes are ready - end August (sigh).


----------



## daralene

DorisT said:


> Hays Galleria is on the South Bank of the City. It had originally been the place where the ships docked and unloaded their goods. The Navigator is a very interesting metal sculpture. As we stood admiring it, it suddenly started spouting water. According to Dave, it does other fascinating things, too, but we didn't see them.
> 
> Dave, I'm hoping you can elaborate on all these pictures.


Really enjoyed seeing your great photos of England. What an incredible trip and to think, you got to have a real Tea Party with Dave.


----------



## daralene

budasha said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave and 5mmdpns - thanks for the translation of "passata"
> 
> 
> 
> Do try making some when tomatoes are plentiful, it's very easy and better than anything in the shops!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will do when our tomatoes are ready - end August (sigh).
Click to expand...

I remember the vegetables from Ontario when I was a little girl and they are wonderful. It must be the soil. I thought perhaps it was just my fantasized memories, but then going back there I see I remembered correctly.


----------



## NanaCaren

daralene said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave and 5mmdpns - thanks for the translation of "passata"
> 
> 
> 
> Do try making some when tomatoes are plentiful, it's very easy and better than anything in the shops!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will do when our tomatoes are ready - end August (sigh).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember the vegetables from Ontario when I was a little girl and they are wonderful. It must be the soil. I thought perhaps it was just my fantasized memories, but then going back there I see I remembered correctly.
Click to expand...

I agree there are no better vegetables than those grown in Ontario, not even the ones I grow here.


----------



## darowil

Southern Gal said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dh has always had trouble sleeping and I have spent the last 29 years telling him that if he went to bed later it would help. (9pm is a late night). If he is asleep by 9 I would point out then waking up at 3 means he has had 6 hours sleep which for many is enough. Well today he saw a sleep specialist. What was the main things he said? Go to sleep later. Go to sleep at 11pm and then get up at 7 every morning no matter how little sleep he has had. I wondered whether he could go to sleep at 10 and get up at 6. No- appartenly the body needs 45 minutes of daylight before it moves into the awake cycle (well this is my understanding of what David told me). Now this makes sense of why it is so much harder to get up early in winter- it isn't just psychological but the body is still in sleep mode. As he will not be allowed to sleep in the chair anymore maybe maybe he won't need the wrapghan I am knitting him, well when it is cool enough. the weather has warmed up again here for a few days so the wrapghan has been put aside until it is cool enough to have my lap covered by knitting again.
> 
> 
> 
> :? sounds just like a conversation me and bj have often, he says he just can't sleep through the nite (well first off, i say you deal with maddi and then lets talk :hunf: )but i have told him for yrs go to bed later, he goes to bed at 9, even now when we don't work, then he is awake by 3, so hello, why not give it a try. i don't fall asleep ever by myself unless its in the wee hrs. all my like i have ran on very little sleep according to other peoples needs, then maybe every couple months, i crash, been that way as long as i can remember. i envy folks like bj who can fall asleep within minutes of their heads hitting the pillow.
Click to expand...

He went to bed last night at 11, and thinks he was awake for about an hour but sleeping well when the alarm went off at 7. Means I will be woken at 7 every morning now. But must admit I much prefer these hours, just wish we didn't need the alarm. I've always slept very well until a couple of years ago and now I am very unpredictable. Often up all night and ready to go to bed about 3, but never wanted to go then as I knew it would wake DH. But maybe if I make a point of going about 1030 so I can read before he comes to bed I will be more likely to sleep if I am in bed than up. Will be an interesting adjustment to make. As long as I don't need to get up early I'm not really fussy about when I get my sleep.


----------



## darowil

daralene said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dh has always had trouble sleeping and I have spent the last 29 years telling him that if he went to bed later it would help. (9pm is a late night). If he is asleep by 9 I would point out then waking up at 3 means he has had 6 hours sleep which for many is enough. Well today he saw a sleep specialist. What was the main things he said? Go to sleep later. Go to sleep at 11pm and then get up at 7 every morning no matter how little sleep he has had. I wondered whether he could go to sleep at 10 and get up at 6. No- appartenly the body needs 45 minutes of daylight before it moves into the awake cycle (well this is my understanding of what David told me). Now this makes sense of why it is so much harder to get up early in winter- it isn't just psychological but the body is still in sleep mode. As he will not be allowed to sleep in the chair anymore maybe maybe he won't need the wrapghan I am knitting him, well when it is cool enough. the weather has warmed up again here for a few days so the wrapghan has been put aside until it is cool enough to have my lap covered by knitting again.
> 
> 
> 
> And here you were telling him this for free.
Click to expand...

Must admit I thought of asking him how much it cost to get this 'new' advice- but I'll find out when the bills come in.


----------



## daralene

darowil said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dh has always had trouble sleeping and I have spent the last 29 years telling him that if he went to bed later it would help. (9pm is a late night). If he is asleep by 9 I would point out then waking up at 3 means he has had 6 hours sleep which for many is enough. Well today he saw a sleep specialist. What was the main things he said? Go to sleep later. Go to sleep at 11pm and then get up at 7 every morning no matter how little sleep he has had. I wondered whether he could go to sleep at 10 and get up at 6. No- appartenly the body needs 45 minutes of daylight before it moves into the awake cycle (well this is my understanding of what David told me). Now this makes sense of why it is so much harder to get up early in winter- it isn't just psychological but the body is still in sleep mode. As he will not be allowed to sleep in the chair anymore maybe maybe he won't need the wrapghan I am knitting him, well when it is cool enough. the weather has warmed up again here for a few days so the wrapghan has been put aside until it is cool enough to have my lap covered by knitting again.
> 
> 
> 
> And here you were telling him this for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must admit I thought of asking him how much it cost to get this 'new' advice- but I'll find out when the bills come in.
Click to expand...

Tell him next time to just give you the money up front and you can both use it to go out to dinner, or better yet, you can buy some yarn.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Dave,
> Chrissy read the recipes and has requested them for the week end.


They're both good healthy dishes, I love pasta bakes with a side-salad and a glass of wine for lunch.

Dave


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the looks of this street near the Museum of Brands. These shops and homes were originally stables for the wealthy families who lived in the neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> I love your pictures, makes me wish I was there.
> I take pictures of street that I like the look of too, the teens tell me I'm weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that makes you weird, then I have to be too! Lots of street pics. from last years trip!
Click to expand...

The streets have such a great character, that often is not in a single building on the street. I too have many photos of streets. ANd makes me'homesick' for the UK.


----------



## FireballDave

Bit dull and overcast in London this week, but it's getting ready for a bit of a party anyway!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave,
> Chrissy read the recipes and has requested them for the week end.
> 
> 
> 
> They're both good healthy dishes, I love pasta bakes with a side-salad and a glass of wine for lunch.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

We often have that for dinner.

The cherry pie was delish. It will be being served again tomorrow night.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave,
> Chrissy read the recipes and has requested them for the week end.
> 
> 
> 
> They're both good healthy dishes, I love pasta bakes with a side-salad and a glass of wine for lunch.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We often have that for dinner.
> 
> The cherry pie was delish. It will be being served again tomorrow night.
Click to expand...

I'm glad you enjoyed it, a definite favourite here too!

Dave


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> doris - mere curiosity - but what were you doing in a pub at six in the morning? lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's about time I posted some pictures from our trip to London in November 2011. I was impressed with these mirrors in a pub that Dave took us to. He'll have to tell you the name of it. I'm sure it was a very old one with such beautiful mirrors. I hope the pictures do them justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam, my camera must have been set on US time. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doris is telling the truth, I did offer to take her to one of the pubs with a _Mediaeval Licence_ for a liquid breakfast at six, she thought her bed was more inviting than pre-dawn beer!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Think I agree with Doris there. And anyway its bad for the body to get up before sun rise- its needs 45 minutes to move into waking mode. Works OK here but not in the uK in winter- one of my dauhgters really struggled with tiredness in London winters. Well more than usual for her. And what about all those other places so far north?

Asked my husband and daughter where Fireball Daves mother went to school. And both said 'Grey Coat?'. As the daughter I asked was not the one who went to Grey Coat I wondered why her first thought was Gray Coat and not Marylebone her school- she had no idea.


----------



## 5mmdpns

*sigh* the Queen looked so royal and regal today with her crown on. She does look so magestic and ages well. She looks great!! She is the only royal that I have ever wished to see in person, a very beautiful woman.


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> doris - mere curiosity - but what were you doing in a pub at six in the morning? lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's about time I posted some pictures from our trip to London in November 2011. I was impressed with these mirrors in a pub that Dave took us to. He'll have to tell you the name of it. I'm sure it was a very old one with such beautiful mirrors. I hope the pictures do them justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam, my camera must have been set on US time. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doris is telling the truth, I did offer to take her to one of the pubs with a _Mediaeval Licence_ for a liquid breakfast at six, she thought her bed was more inviting than pre-dawn beer!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think I agree with Doris there. And anyway its bad for the body to get up before sun rise- its needs 45 minutes to move into waking mode. Works OK here but not in the uK in winter- one of my dauhgters really struggled with tiredness in London winters. Well more than usual for her. And what about all those other places so far north?
> 
> Asked my husband and daughter where Fireball Daves mother went to school. And both said 'Grey Coat?'. As the daughter I asked was not the one who went to Grey Coat I wondered why her first thought was Gray Coat and not Marylebone her school- she had no idea.
Click to expand...

How funny that they could predict Mother's school, is her influence really that obvious?

I don'y mind the Winter sunrise, it's the 4a.m. sunrise in Summer and the racket the birds make that drives me nuts!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> *sigh* the Queen looked so royal and regal today with her crown on. She does look so magestic and ages well. She looks great!! She is the only royal that I have ever wished to see in person, a very beautiful woman.


It really is the ultimate in hats! She has quite some 'presence', her eyes are amazingly clear and piercing, her gaze is the most intense I've ever seen.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

It did brighten up for about two hours yesterday, before the next downpour.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

The sunset tonight.


----------



## NanaCaren

What a beautiful setting.


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> It did brighten up for about two hours yesterday, before the next downpour.
> 
> Dave


Very lovely, Dave! Christchurch in the South Island also has massed bluebells, and [dare I say it] daffodils in Spring.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> The sunset tonight.


Very delicate colours! 
Spent far too much money today, but what the heck, mother's day is only once a year!


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> What a beautiful setting.


It's very nice little wood, great for blackberries and wild mushrooms.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> The sunset tonight.


Lovely, all it did here was go from wet and grey, to black and wetter!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did brighten up for about two hours yesterday, before the next downpour.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Very lovely, Dave! Christchurch in the South Island also has massed bluebells, and (dare I say it) daffodils in Spring.
Click to expand...

I like looking at pictures of daffodils, that's as close as I like to get to them!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sunset tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Very delicate colours!
> Spent far too much money today, but what the heck, mother's day is only once a year!
Click to expand...

I thought so too. 
Splurging once a year isn't too bad and, mother's day is the perfect timing.


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did brighten up for about two hours yesterday, before the next downpour.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Very lovely, Dave! Christchurch in the South Island also has massed bluebells, and (dare I say it) daffodils in Spring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like looking at pictures of daffodils, that's as close as I like to get to them!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I was remembering your description of what happens if you get too close!!


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful setting.
> 
> 
> 
> It's very nice little wood, great for blackberries and wild mushrooms.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

You are so lucky to have wild mushrooms.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sunset tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely, all it did here was go from wet and grey, to black and wetter!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I love to watch the sunrise and sunset. I'm sorry you didn't have a proper sunset.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did brighten up for about two hours yesterday, before the next downpour.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Very lovely, Dave! Christchurch in the South Island also has massed bluebells, and (dare I say it) daffodils in Spring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like looking at pictures of daffodils, that's as close as I like to get to them!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was remembering your description of what happens if you get too close!!
Click to expand...

That is the reason my daffodils are so far from the house.


----------



## Joe P

Mother got our miniature rose plant, rose colored pitcher and chocolate truffles from "Harry and David" in Oregon. They have such lovely things for the holidays and she truly loved it and called. 

I heard from the state medical that Mother's funding for the HMO is up and will be running tomorrow. I am to check with the HMO tomorrow. This mess up will have taken almost two weeks to settle.

The pictures of the bluebells reminds me of our wild flowers here in Texas a few weeks ago.

Picked another two small tomatoes but not enough for puree. 

Yes, Lady Grey was a queen for 9 days but was she a great grandchild of Henery VIII? I can't remember but I do remember traitor's gate but wasn't there also a Lady Grey Gate or they the same? I do remember the Catholic Queen Mary of Scotland became Queen as she was bloody Queen Mary, right? She and Elizabeth were half sisters of Henry VIII and Elizabeth, the Protestant, won out and became Queen. It has been quite a few years since I have been to the tower. I do have my picture as I have mentioned of the two boys who were murdered there in the supposedly Richard III take over. My English history is failing me. tsk tsk on me.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful setting.
> 
> 
> 
> It's very nice little wood, great for blackberries and wild mushrooms.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so lucky to have wild mushrooms.
Click to expand...

Lots of woodlands and it's a damp area, we also have wild rocket and there are truffles, if you know where to look. It's thought we have the Romans to thank for them, as well as several wild herbs. A little under two thousand years ago, the area was a coldharbour, they used to plant herbs and spread truffle spores near their camps, you find similar flora near most coldharbour sites. Odd bits of pottery are still rising to the surface, looking for them adds interest to a stroll.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did brighten up for about two hours yesterday, before the next downpour.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Very lovely, Dave! Christchurch in the South Island also has massed bluebells, and (dare I say it) daffodils in Spring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like looking at pictures of daffodils, that's as close as I like to get to them!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was remembering your description of what happens if you get too close!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the reason my daffodils are so far from the house.
Click to expand...

And it is the effect of the pollen, isn't it? so handling the bulbs is not a problem? I seem to recall you are the gardener at home? Had not realised you were organic. My garden in Christchurch was, in effect organic, down to the point that the dog ate organic ox cheeks. at present the best I can afford is that we use 'free-range' eggs.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful setting.
> 
> 
> 
> It's very nice little wood, great for blackberries and wild mushrooms.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so lucky to have wild mushrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of woodlands and it's a damp area, we also have wild rocket and there are truffles, if you know where to look. It's thought we have the Romans to thank for them, as well as several wild herbs. A little under two thousand years ago, the area was a coldharbour, they used to plant herbs and spread truffle spores near their camps, you find similar flora near most coldharbour sites. Odd bits of pottery are still rising to the surface, looking for them adds interest to a stroll.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Picking wild mushrooms and herbs that is my kind of outing. I could easily lose track of time there.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did brighten up for about two hours yesterday, before the next downpour.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Very lovely, Dave! Christchurch in the South Island also has massed bluebells, and (dare I say it) daffodils in Spring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like looking at pictures of daffodils, that's as close as I like to get to them!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was remembering your description of what happens if you get too close!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the reason my daffodils are so far from the house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it is the effect of the pollen, isn't it? so handling the bulbs is not a problem? I seem to recall you are the gardener at home? Had not realised you were organic. My garden in Christchurch was, in effect organic, down to the point that the dog ate organic ox cheeks. at present the best I can afford is that we use 'free-range' eggs.
Click to expand...

Oh yes it is the pollen, I still go out to take pictures on occasion, then pay for it for the next week or so. I grew up with organic gardening. I don't know any other way. Even the animals are organic.


----------



## Joe P

Lady Grey was not the great grandchild to Henry VIII when Mary and Elizbeth were his daughters, hummmm.. I need clarification I am afraid.


----------



## BarbaraSD

Do you mean the movie "The King's Speech"? I really enjoyed that movie. Bought a Crowntail Betta fish shortly after seeing the movie and named the fish, Bertie.

P.S. Oops. I see by Dave's post you were referring to King George III not the VI.



Joe P said:


> I am up and atum. The nutmeg seed is the size of a good sized marble. I will go into San Antonio and get it at our Williams and Sanomo store in North Star Mall. I appreciate all your help.
> 
> I am watching the movie about King George and his illness. Very well done.
> 
> Dave have you seen that movie? Your luncheon as said before a truly international meal.
> 
> I am still working on Mother's funding.
> 
> I am sorry about Hobo and hope you are well.


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> Mother got our miniature rose plant, rose colored pitcher and chocolate truffles from "Harry and David" in Oregon. They have such lovely things for the holidays and she truly loved it and called.
> 
> I heard from the state medical that Mother's funding for the HMO is up and will be running tomorrow. I am to check with the HMO tomorrow. This mess up will have taken almost two weeks to settle.
> 
> The pictures of the bluebells reminds me of our wild flowers here in Texas a few weeks ago.
> 
> Picked another two small tomatoes but not enough for puree.
> 
> Yes, Lady Grey was a queen for 9 days but was she a great grandchild of Henery VIII? I can't remember but I do remember traitor's gate but wasn't there also a Lady Grey Gate or they the same? I do remember the Catholic Queen Mary of Scotland became Queen as she was bloody Queen Mary, right? She and Elizabeth were half sisters of Henry VIII and Elizabeth, the Protestant, won out and became Queen. It has been quite a few years since I have been to the tower. I do have my picture as I have mentioned of the two boys who were murdered there in the supposedly Richard III take over. My English history is failing me. tsk tsk on me.


I'm afraid you're getting them mixed up, but Tudor politics were horrendously complicated. Lady Jane Grey was the great-granddaughter of Henry VII by his younger daughter Mary, this made her a first-cousin-once-removed of Edward VI, successor to Henry VIII.

Bloody Mary was the oldest daughter of Henry VIII by Catherine of Aragon and half-sister of Edward VI and Elizabeth.

Mary Queen of Scots, was first cousin once removed of Queen Elizabeth and mother of King James I of England, VI of Scotland.

Hope that clarifies things for you.

Dave


----------



## daralene

BarbaraSD said:


> Do you mean the movie "The King's Speech"? I really enjoyed that movie. Bought a Crowntail Betta fish shortly after seeing the movie and named the fish, Bertie.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am watching the movie about King George and his illness. Very well done.
> ___________________________________________
> There was also a movie done about this King George:
> Notable cases:
> 
> The mental illness of George III is the basis of the plot in The Madness of King George, a 1994 British film based upon the 1991 Alan Bennett play, The Madness of George III. The closing credits of the film include the comment that the illness suffered by King George has been attributed to porphyria and that it is hereditary. Among other descendants of George III theorised by the authors of Purple Secret to have suffered from porphyria (based upon analysis of their extensive and detailed medical correspondence) were his great-great-granddaughter Princess Charlotte of Prussia (Emperor William II's eldest sister) and her daughter Princess Feodora of Saxe-Meiningen. They had more success in being able to uncover reliable evidence that George III's great-great-great-grandson Prince William of Gloucester was reliably diagnosed with variegate porphyria.[citation needed]
> 
> It is believed that Mary, Queen of Scots  King George III's great-great-great-great-great-grandmother  also suffered from acute intermittent porphyria[citation needed], although this is subject to much debate. It is assumed she inherited the disorder, if indeed she had it, from her father, James V of Scotland; both father and daughter endured well-documented attacks that could fall within the constellation of symptoms of porphyria.
> 
> Vlad III the Impaler was also said to have suffered from acute porphyria, which may have started the notion that vampires were allergic to sunlight.[citation needed]
> 
> Both movies were great!! Joe, you will have to let us know which movie it was. They were both wonderful.
> 
> Joe P, I sure hope the funding goes well. What a headache it is dealing with these type of things.
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

All of you are so knowledgeable about English history. It is so interesting to me to read what is said. Most of my knowledge comes from movies! Isn't that bad? I do often look up information after I see one. I loved Anne of the Thousand Days with Richard Burton. I am also watching The Borgias on Showtime. I've only glanced at the info about them, but the series seems to follow fairly well. I'm sure not totally since movies tend to exaggerate a lot to make it more interesting. I am really enjoying The Borgias. He was one bad Pope!


----------



## Lurker 2

thinking of movies, part of my 'mothers' day' blow out is that I have come home with DVD's of 'the Iron Lady', and 'War Horse'.


----------



## Joe P

Yes, I did have that jumbled up a bit, thanks. Yes, I loved both movies. Thanks for your discussion of the inheritance of Porphyria.


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> I do remember traitor's gate but wasn't there also a Lady Grey Gate or they the same?


Definitely no Lady Grey Gate, she never used Traitor's Gate since she entered the Tower as Queen of England. It was and still is a Royal Palace and it still has a Chapel Royal.

http://www.hrp.org.uk/Resources/TowerMap11pdf_4.pdf

Dave


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> doris - mere curiosity - but what were you doing in a pub at six in the morning? lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's about time I posted some pictures from our trip to London in November 2011. I was impressed with these mirrors in a pub that Dave took us to. He'll have to tell you the name of it. I'm sure it was a very old one with such beautiful mirrors. I hope the pictures do them justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam, my camera must have been set on US time. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doris is telling the truth, I did offer to take her to one of the pubs with a _Mediaeval Licence_ for a liquid breakfast at six, she thought her bed was more inviting than pre-dawn beer!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think I agree with Doris there. And anyway its bad for the body to get up before sun rise- its needs 45 minutes to move into waking mode. Works OK here but not in the uK in winter- one of my dauhgters really struggled with tiredness in London winters. Well more than usual for her. And what about all those other places so far north?
> 
> Asked my husband and daughter where Fireball Daves mother went to school. And both said 'Grey Coat?'. As the daughter I asked was not the one who went to Grey Coat I wondered why her first thought was Gray Coat and not Marylebone her school- she had no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How funny that they could predict Mother's school, is her influence really that obvious?
> 
> I don'y mind the Winter sunrise, it's the 4a.m. sunrise in Summer and the racket the birds make that drives me nuts!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I guess they would have gone for one of two (afterall why would be commenting on it otherwise?) but why did Maryanne go for her sisters school not her own?
We got to see the Queen at Grey Coat during their 300 year celebrations. And my youngest sang in the choir on the day. They were given strict instructions about etiquette etc for the day. Afterwards Vicky was very concerned- the Queen had smiled at her and Vicky was worried that she had caught the Queens eys as they told not to look directly at her! She did however survive this brush with royalty. And yes she is one amzing lady- definitely regal (in a positive sense). Hard to see her successors being able to be given that label.

the 4am sunrises are great when you do night duty. It seems that the night is coming to an end, even though you still have hours to go.


----------



## daralene

FireballDave said:


> Bit dull and overcast in London this week, but it's getting ready for a bit of a party anyway!
> 
> Dave


Grey skies and all, it is gorgeous with all the flags. Sure know how to have a party!


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> All of you are so knowledgeable about English history. It is so interesting to me to read what is said. Most of my knowledge comes from movies! Isn't that bad? I do often look up information after I see one. I loved Anne of the Thousand Days with Richard Burton. I am also watching The Borgias on Showtime. I've only glanced at the info about them, but the series seems to follow fairly well. I'm sure not totally since movies tend to exaggerate a lot to make it more interesting. I am really enjoying The Borgias. He was one bad Pope!


I'm assuming you mean Alexander VI, an innovative moral guide and Christian leader, his daughter's dinner parties were fun too!

Dave


----------



## daralene

FireballDave said:


> It did brighten up for about two hours yesterday, before the next downpour.
> 
> Dave


That is just gorgeous!!! Love the bluebells in the woods.

Nana Caren.......What a beautiful sunset. How did I miss it? Thanks for the photo.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> Lady Grey was not the great grandchild to Henry VIII when Mary and Elizbeth were his daughters, hummmm.. I need clarification I am afraid.


http://www.ladyjanegrey.org/
Check it out. Quite the poem for the Lady Jane Grey.


----------



## FireballDave

daralene said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did brighten up for about two hours yesterday, before the next downpour.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> That is just gorgeous!!! Love the bluebells in the woods.
> 
> Nana Caren.......What a beautiful sunset. How did I miss it? Thanks for the photo.
Click to expand...

Thank you, they're a very pretty little woods, a pleasant short-cut on my way to the shops if I'm on foot.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

daralene said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did brighten up for about two hours yesterday, before the next downpour.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> That is just gorgeous!!! Love the bluebells in the woods.
> 
> Nana Caren.......What a beautiful sunset. How did I miss it? Thanks for the photo.
Click to expand...

Your welcome.


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> Lady Grey was not the great grandchild to Henry VIII when Mary and Elizbeth were his daughters, hummmm.. I need clarification I am afraid.


Jane was great grand daughter of Henry VII, Mary and Elizabeth were daughters of Henry VIII.

Hope that clarifies it for you.

Dave


----------



## Marianne818

I love all the pictures and the history being told!! I have read many books about English History, I seem to be drawn to those reads. 
I have decided to make Mom's days the best, she loves to camp, we had tent camped for years, I had a smaller camper in Colorado, (sold when I moved) now this camper has the amenities that she really needs. When I brought it home my roommate had parked her in front of her bedroom window, she started clapping when I drove it up so she could see it. I'm in the middle of cleaning it up and making some improvements on it, getting it stocked with all the necessaries. I purchased her a transport wheelchair, it's lightweight and will be easier for her to move around the camp area (it is concrete pad for the handicapped) I really appreciate what the State Parks have done to make the parks more user friendly for handicapped persons. 
The Doctors have told me Mom can stroke out basically at anytime, basically there are no medicines at this time that can control these major swings as we have no idea what brings them on. So, we are going to have fun doing what she can, while she can. Make some memories for me and just try to make her happy.
Mother's Day is fast approaching, for Mom's special breakfast I always make her favorite, Belgian style waffle with fresh strawberries and fresh whipped cream!! DS will be here to help with dinner, again Mom's favorite grilled chicken marinated with oranges, strawberries, a touch of lime juice, grilled asparagus with a garlic butter sauce.. roasted red potatoes all this cooked on the grill. I'll make some type of bread or rolls I'm sure and my roommate has promised to pick up a Lemon tart cake from our local bakery... (I am feeling the pounds just thinking about all this) :? 
I miss the daffodils in Arkansas, there was a place close to Little Rock that was a hill covered in them... also miss all the blue bonnets and Indian paint brush flowers in Texas, I heard they were awesome this year! The rhotademdrums (however ya spell those) are in bloom in the mountains right now.. also all the magnolias are in blossom. 
Enjoy your evenings/mornings... where ever you are be safe!!
Marianne


----------



## mjs

Joe P said:


> Mother got our miniature rose plant, rose colored pitcher and chocolate truffles from "Harry and David" in Oregon. They have such lovely things for the holidays and she truly loved it and called.
> 
> I heard from the state medical that Mother's funding for the HMO is up and will be running tomorrow. I am to check with the HMO tomorrow. This mess up will have taken almost two weeks to settle.
> 
> The pictures of the bluebells reminds me of our wild flowers here in Texas a few weeks ago.
> 
> Picked another two small tomatoes but not enough for puree.
> 
> Yes, Lady Grey was a queen for 9 days but was she a great grandchild of Henery VIII? I can't remember but I do remember traitor's gate but wasn't there also a Lady Grey Gate or they the same? I do remember the Catholic Queen Mary of Scotland became Queen as she was bloody Queen Mary, right? She and Elizabeth were half sisters of Henry VIII and Elizabeth, the Protestant, won out and became Queen. It has been quite a few years since I have been to the tower. I do have my picture as I have mentioned of the two boys who were murdered there in the supposedly Richard III take over. My English history is failing me. tsk tsk on me.


Oh no. Elizabeth and Mary were Henry's daughters.


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne, I think you are one special daughter!


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> It did brighten up for about two hours yesterday, before the next downpour.
> 
> Dave


I'm wondering if your bluebells are what we would call English hyacinths.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mother got our miniature rose plant, rose colored pitcher and chocolate truffles from "Harry and David" in Oregon. They have such lovely things for the holidays and she truly loved it and called.
> 
> I heard from the state medical that Mother's funding for the HMO is up and will be running tomorrow. I am to check with the HMO tomorrow. This mess up will have taken almost two weeks to settle.
> 
> The pictures of the bluebells reminds me of our wild flowers here in Texas a few weeks ago.
> 
> Picked another two small tomatoes but not enough for puree.
> 
> Yes, Lady Grey was a queen for 9 days but was she a great grandchild of Henery VIII? I can't remember but I do remember traitor's gate but wasn't there also a Lady Grey Gate or they the same? I do remember the Catholic Queen Mary of Scotland became Queen as she was bloody Queen Mary, right? She and Elizabeth were half sisters of Henry VIII and Elizabeth, the Protestant, won out and became Queen. It has been quite a few years since I have been to the tower. I do have my picture as I have mentioned of the two boys who were murdered there in the supposedly Richard III take over. My English history is failing me. tsk tsk on me.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no. Elizabeth and Mary were Henry's daughters.
Click to expand...

with different mothers!


----------



## mjs

BarbaraSD said:


> Do you mean the movie "The King's Speech"? I really enjoyed that movie. Bought a Crowntail Betta fish shortly after seeing the movie and named the fish, Bertie.
> 
> P.S. Oops. I see by Dave's post you were referring to King George III not the VI.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am up and atum. The nutmeg seed is the size of a good sized marble. I will go into San Antonio and get it at our Williams and Sanomo store in North Star Mall. I appreciate all your help.
> 
> I am watching the movie about King George and his illness. Very well done.
> 
> Dave have you seen that movie? Your luncheon as said before a truly international meal.
> 
> I am still working on Mother's funding.
> 
> I am sorry about Hobo and hope you are well.
Click to expand...

I also had assumed he meant King's speech. So I guess it was Madness of George III.


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did brighten up for about two hours yesterday, before the next downpour.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if your bluebells are what we would call English hyacinths.
Click to expand...

Our common bluebellls that carpet woodlands are _Hyacinthoides non-scripta_, they're everywhere around my area.

Dave


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did brighten up for about two hours yesterday, before the next downpour.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if your bluebells are what we would call English hyacinths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our common bluebellls that carpet woodlands are _Hyacinthoides non-scripta_, they're everywhere around my area.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I see that at least some bluebells are Mertensia, around here called Virginia bluebells. I think that may be different from what you have.


----------



## darowil

Marianne, go for doing what you can with your mum. And even if something happens while you are away and can't get treatment quickly having an enjoyable time is much more important than having a slightly longer time. When it comes to life especially late on I always think quality over quantity is much more important. So go for it, untill it gets too much to manage. And that time could well come.
We took my sisters on a houseboat a number of years ago. It was hard work, but we all enjoyed it, and while we thought of doing it again it just became far too diffiuclt and impossible to manage them. they have both since died but those of us who went have great memories of it, and great satisfaction knowing that they had a good time.


----------



## 5mmdpns

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did brighten up for about two hours yesterday, before the next downpour.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if your bluebells are what we would call English hyacinths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our common bluebellls that carpet woodlands are _Hyacinthoides non-scripta_, they're everywhere around my area.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

One of the names the common bluebell has is woodland hyacinths. They have a bunch of other names too.
http://www.nhm.ac.uk/nature-online/british-natural-history/survey-bluebells/bluebell-identification/native/index.html

Very pretty flowers. I used to see a lot of them in one place where I lived in Manitoba.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Marianne, go for doing what you can with your mum. And even if something happens while you are away and can't get treatment quickly having an enjoyable time is much more important than having a slightly longer time. When it comes to life especially late on I always think quality over quantity is much more important. So go for it, untill it gets too much to manage. And that time could well come.
> We took my sisters on a houseboat a number of years ago. It was hard work, but we all enjoyed it, and while we thought of doing it again it just became far too diffiuclt and impossible to manage them. they have both since died but those of us who went have great memories of it, and great satisfaction knowing that they had a good time.


Fully agree with this! My Mum was revived, when I think they should have let her go- her quality of life for the remaining 9 months, although the best I was able to give her- she came to live with us- was at best debatable. Because her memory had been so badly affected by the stroke. The doctor and all were trying to say she should be in a home, but I had all her familiar things brought down, and she passed at home. Her last words to me were rather a definite valediction- chances are I would have missed her good times had she not been with us.
So go for it Marianne! Be happy!


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful setting.
> 
> 
> 
> It's very nice little wood, great for blackberries and wild mushrooms.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so lucky to have wild mushrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of woodlands and it's a damp area, we also have wild rocket and there are truffles, if you know where to look. It's thought we have the Romans to thank for them, as well as several wild herbs. A little under two thousand years ago, the area was a coldharbour, they used to plant herbs and spread truffle spores near their camps, you find similar flora near most coldharbour sites. Odd bits of pottery are still rising to the surface, looking for them adds interest to a stroll.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I love your woods, Dave. It would be nice to stroll through them.


----------



## DorisT

myfanwy said:


> thinking of movies, part of my 'mothers' day' blow out is that I have come home with DVD's of 'the Iron Lady', and 'War Horse'.


myfanwy, please let us know what you think of these movies. I watched "The Iron Lady" over the weekend, and "War Horse" is next.


----------



## pammie1234

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of you are so knowledgeable about English history. It is so interesting to me to read what is said. Most of my knowledge comes from movies! Isn't that bad? I do often look up information after I see one. I loved Anne of the Thousand Days with Richard Burton. I am also watching The Borgias on Showtime. I've only glanced at the info about them, but the series seems to follow fairly well. I'm sure not totally since movies tend to exaggerate a lot to make it more interesting. I am really enjoying The Borgias. He was one bad Pope!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming you mean Alexander VI, an innovative moral guide and Christian leader, his daughter's dinner parties were fun too!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Yes, that is his Pope name. I think he was Italian.


----------



## iamsam

the last little girl went to her forever home this evening -really hated to see her go but it is good for her.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> the last little girl went to her forever home this evening -really hated to see her go but it is good for her.
> 
> sam


that is good news, Sam, even though you miss her!

BTW I now have a whole book of 'wave' patterns suitable for afghans!


----------



## Joe P

What does BTW mean?

Doing the little trailer and having your Mother with you is such a dear thing that you are doing for her. I commend your efforts for her and she will enjoy I am sure. 

Mother will be with us on Mother's Day and we will have her favorite meal (pot roast with potatoes and carrots) steamed asperagus with butter, a nice tossed green salad with tomatoes from our garden and strawberry cake from Betty Crocker box that I bake. The food is important but the togetherness is more important to all of us.


----------



## Joe P

I am off to bed for the night.


----------



## darowil

BTW= By The Way

Sam its great that you have managed to sell them all. Are you going to something special with at some of the money to help make up for absence?

I am in a sock club and every 2 months receive some lovely hand dyed yarn with a pattern and some other goodies. Got some beautiful stitch markers this way! Well the first finished pair of socks receive an extra skein of yarn next time. And I just got mine in this morning -first! So now I have two lots of yarn to look forward to in June. May as well show them off as the photo is on my computer.

The photos were taken in the mirror- think I need to clean the mirror, don't usually see the spots!


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Pammie1234--If you have a local park District--they may also have garden spots for free just by signing up-first come first serve. Our local park district has some at the Lockwood Park where I volunteer, on a first come first serve basis. Worth a try if your interested.


----------



## carol's gifts

Joe P said:


> OMG I have those and I am such an idiot, I assumed it was some kind of grater thing. You all must think I am dumber than a post. Thanks. God I am embarrassed. joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I go again what does a pepper mill look like? I looked at all the gadgets in our large grocery store chain HEB and I only saw the parmesian grater as the finest. humm Is it a box kind of thing?
> 
> No we don't think that of you! You just had a brain fart!!
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave on another subject I found nutmeg seeds in the store in a bottle and bought them. I hope my grater I use for parmesian cheese will be fine enough.
> 
> O'k I got patio but what about the vegetable with the zuchinni what is that?
> 
> Thanks, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> The courgette is what the English call a zucchini. We call a zucchini as a zucchini and I could not tell you why it is also called a courgette.
> 
> A pepper mill is fine to use with the nutmeg seeds. I dont think the grater for the cheese will work but you will never know unless you try it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A pepper mill can be part of the salt & pepper set you put out on the table at meal times. You put black pepper seeds in it and get fresh ground pepper when you twist the parts back and forth.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 :XD: :roll: :lol:


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:  Marianne818:-So good to hear you are ok.(other than some much need sleep I'm sure). Sorry to hear about your mom. A dear fiend of mine at church fell in her yard with her little dog, and broke her hip really bad. They did hip replacement surgery on her this PM.Really bad break, I think she's in her late 70's or early 80's. She is also caregiver for her husband who will be 92 in August. she fell winter 2010 with the same little dog and broke her ankle. They love their little"Charlie" so much--but too many falls.Fred is doing good. I dare not brag!!! We are still at my son's home with their animals while they are in Florida vacationing. We had an extremely busy day today, so I'm just now getting on TP, trying to catch up. I think I'm going to bed when I finish your post. Really tired and have been up since 5:15am today. Glad to hear you will get to spend mother's day with your son. My youngest son skype me the other morning all the way from United Arab Emi. Close by Saudi Arabia and Afghastian. It looked just like he was sitting next to me.!! Modern technology!!! Well I'm sleepy will finish catching up tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam

are they all knit?

sam



myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> the last little girl went to her forever home this evening -really hated to see her go but it is good for her.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> that is good news, Sam, even though you miss her!
> 
> BTW I now have a whole book of 'wave' patterns suitable for afghans!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

i'm going to put the animal crackers away and go to bed.

manana amigos

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> are they all knit?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> the last little girl went to her forever home this evening -really hated to see her go but it is good for her.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> that is good news, Sam, even though you miss her!
> 
> BTW I now have a whole book of 'wave' patterns suitable for afghans!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

200 patterns both crochet and knit- called 'ripple stitch patterns' 'exciting patterns to knit and crochet for afghans, blankets and throws'. By Jan Eaton, Sally Milner Publishing. ISBN 1 86351 348 5. COPYRIGHT 2006.


----------



## pammie1234

Congratulations, Sam. I know you have mixed feelings, but if you found her a good home, it will be good for her. I wonder if you will have more puppies soon!


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of you are so knowledgeable about English history. It is so interesting to me to read what is said. Most of my knowledge comes from movies! Isn't that bad? I do often look up information after I see one. I loved Anne of the Thousand Days with Richard Burton. I am also watching The Borgias on Showtime. I've only glanced at the info about them, but the series seems to follow fairly well. I'm sure not totally since movies tend to exaggerate a lot to make it more interesting. I am really enjoying The Borgias. He was one bad Pope!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming you mean Alexander VI, an innovative moral guide and Christian leader, his daughter's dinner parties were fun too!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is his Pope name. I think he was Italian.
Click to expand...

Born Roderic Llançol i de Borja (Rodrigo Lanzol), his last name was Italianised into Borgia. He was born in Xativa in the Kingdom of Valencia, now part of Spain. He wasn't all bad, he did acknowledged nearly half of his illegitimate children by his various mistresses.

Dave


----------



## pammie1234

Born Roderic Llançol i de Borja (Rodrigo Lanzol), his last name was Italianised into Borgia. He was born in Xativa in the Kingdom of Valencia, now part of Spain. He wasn't all bad, he did acknowledged nearly half of his illegitimate children by his various mistresses.

Dave[/quote]

He did like the women! The show is only talking about 3 of his children at this time. It is a pretty explicit show, sexually and bloody. It is really good.


----------



## pammie1234

I guess adding "it is really good" after the explicit comment sounds bad! That isn't what necessarily makes it good. It probably helps! LOL But, the story line is good!


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> I guess adding "it is really good" after the explicit comment sounds bad! That isn't what necessarily makes it good. It probably helps! LOL But, the story line is good!


An explicit depiction is necessary to accurately portray his prayerful and devout lifestyle. Modernism is my primary interest in History of Art, I was always grateful to the Borgia, Medici, Este, Sforza and Visconti dynasties for brightening things up. One could always rely on Renaissance politics to liven things up!

Dave


----------



## darowil

pammie1234 said:


> I guess adding "it is really good" after the explicit comment sounds bad! That isn't what necessarily makes it good. It probably helps! LOL But, the story line is good!


A little difficult to avoid sex and bloodiness with the Borgia and be halway way accurate! And we complain about todays world- things really don't change.


----------



## siouxann

thewren said:


> the last little girl went to her forever home this evening -really hated to see her go but it is good for her.
> 
> sam


What a bitter-sweet moment that must have been for you. But doing something in the best interest of the dog shows just how much you loved her. Bravo, Sam!!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> the last little girl went to her forever home this evening -really hated to see her go but it is good for her.
> 
> sam


I always hated to see the last of our puppies go, even if it was for the best.


----------



## siouxann

Dave, do you use a text when teaching art history, or do you lecture with notes? I took an art history class at the local community college a few years ago. I was mainly interested in the Impressionists and Post-Impressionists, but the class opened up a door into a whole new world for me! I absolutely loved it. If given my choice, I would prefer to spend Mother's Day at the National Gallery in the East Wing where they have all of the modern artworks. That is not to be this year, but maybe next.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> BTW= By The Way
> 
> Sam its great that you have managed to sell them all. Are you going to something special with at some of the money to help make up for absence?
> 
> I am in a sock club and every 2 months receive some lovely hand dyed yarn with a pattern and some other goodies. Got some beautiful stitch markers this way! Well the first finished pair of socks receive an extra skein of yarn next time. And I just got mine in this morning -first! So now I have two lots of yarn to look forward to in June. May as well show them off as the photo is on my computer.
> 
> The photos were taken in the mirror- think I need to clean the mirror, don't usually see the spots!


The socks are lovely. Nothing like taking a picture in the mirror to see the spots. Chrissy is always washing the mirrors so she can take pictures in them, don't know why she does that.


----------



## FireballDave

siouxann said:


> Dave, do you use a text when teaching art history, or do you lecture with notes? I took an art history class at the local community college a few years ago. I was mainly interested in the Impressionists and Post-Impressionists, but the class opened up a door into a whole new world for me! I absolutely loved it. If given my choice, I would prefer to spend Mother's Day at the National Gallery in the East Wing where they have all of the modern artworks. That is not to be this year, but maybe next.


I write all my own lectures from my own research, so I'm fairly familiar with what I'm going to say. I usually have a card with timings for each sub-topic and a watch, I'm rotten at remembering dates and names. That's it, at five minutes past the hour I start talking and I start my concluding paragraph 45 minutes later.

The only time I stick rigidly to the script is during intense multiplexed image bursts which could involve as many as 300 images on multiple screens, together with video and music, these generally last three to five minutes and timing is critical. Although created by me, the projection systems are all pre-programmed, I leave nothing to chance and use an autocue to ensure I synch with the visuals.

Otherwise, it's all live, I like to read my audience and adjust things as I go along. Of course, this drives the techies in the gallery nuts, some of the comments in my ear are hilarious, but I usually give them the correct five second cue.

My two hour walk-and-talk lectures are easier, I know the route I'm going to take, have a rough idea of the theme and talk about things as we come to them and finish up in an historic pub.

Tape-recorders are forbidden, as are pencils and paper, they get an A4 sheet of paper at the end with key points to research and a list of suggested texts, the rest is up to them. I expect students to listen, watch, get a rough idea of a subject then go and do some work, I don't believe in spoon-feeding.

Dave


----------



## wannabear

pammie1234 said:


> I guess adding "it is really good" after the explicit comment sounds bad! That isn't what necessarily makes it good. It probably helps! LOL But, the story line is good!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> Dave, do you use a text when teaching art history, or do you lecture with notes? I took an art history class at the local community college a few years ago. I was mainly interested in the Impressionists and Post-Impressionists, but the class opened up a door into a whole new world for me! I absolutely loved it. If given my choice, I would prefer to spend Mother's Day at the National Gallery in the East Wing where they have all of the modern artworks. That is not to be this year, but maybe next.


Lucky you to have the opportunity, I chickened out of London last year, because it was right on the time that they had all the riots. And to be honest I have lived in such a small country, so long I just did not fancy being an older person alone in such a huge city!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> BTW= By The Way
> 
> Sam its great that you have managed to sell them all. Are you going to something special with at some of the money to help make up for absence?
> 
> I am in a sock club and every 2 months receive some lovely hand dyed yarn with a pattern and some other goodies. Got some beautiful stitch markers this way! Well the first finished pair of socks receive an extra skein of yarn next time. And I just got mine in this morning -first! So now I have two lots of yarn to look forward to in June. May as well show them off as the photo is on my computer.
> 
> The photos were taken in the mirror- think I need to clean the mirror, don't usually see the spots!


Had the same problem of spots I had not noticed, photographing in the mirror the other day!
You use two circulars don't you? or is it magic loop? can you suggest a tutorial?
Good to see your work, like it!


----------



## siouxann

myfanwy said:


> Lucky you to have the opportunity, I chickened out of London last year, because it was right on the time that they had all the riots. And to be honest I have lived in such a small country, so long I just did not fancy being an older person alone in such a huge city!


I live about 65 miles north of Washington, DC, so in theory, I could go there any time I want. I find it curious that the closer one lives to an 'important' destination, the less time one spends there. For sight-seeing, I haven't been there in a couple years. When I go into DC, I always take Metro as the traffic is horrendous and there is precious little parking there. I love going to the National Gallery, though. In fact, all of the museums along the Mall are incredibly interesting.


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> I love all the pictures and the history being told!! I have read many books about English History, I seem to be drawn to those reads.
> I have decided to make Mom's days the best, she loves to camp, we had tent camped for years, I had a smaller camper in Colorado, (sold when I moved) now this camper has the amenities that she really needs. When I brought it home my roommate had parked her in front of her bedroom window, she started clapping when I drove it up so she could see it. I'm in the middle of cleaning it up and making some improvements on it, getting it stocked with all the necessaries. I purchased her a transport wheelchair, it's lightweight and will be easier for her to move around the camp area (it is concrete pad for the handicapped) I really appreciate what the State Parks have done to make the parks more user friendly for handicapped persons.
> The Doctors have told me Mom can stroke out basically at anytime, basically there are no medicines at this time that can control these major swings as we have no idea what brings them on. So, we are going to have fun doing what she can, while she can. Make some memories for me and just try to make her happy.
> Mother's Day is fast approaching, for Mom's special breakfast I always make her favorite, Belgian style waffle with fresh strawberries and fresh whipped cream!! DS will be here to help with dinner, again Mom's favorite grilled chicken marinated with oranges, strawberries, a touch of lime juice, grilled asparagus with a garlic butter sauce.. roasted red potatoes all this cooked on the grill. I'll make some type of bread or rolls I'm sure and my roommate has promised to pick up a Lemon tart cake from our local bakery... (I am feeling the pounds just thinking about all this) :?
> I miss the daffodils in Arkansas, there was a place close to Little Rock that was a hill covered in them... also miss all the blue bonnets and Indian paint brush flowers in Texas, I heard they were awesome this year! The rhotademdrums (however ya spell those) are in bloom in the mountains right now.. also all the magnolias are in blossom.
> Enjoy your evenings/mornings... where ever you are be safe!!
> Marianne


What a special day this Mother's Day will be for you and your Mom. Your meal will be so delicious. Have never had chicken like that and everything done on the grill. Lemon tart is at the top of my favorites too. I think Dave has attracted good cooks to this tea party. You are making it so special for both of you. Here's to English history and special times where we make priceless memories.


----------



## pammie1234

I'm up so early! Especially after staying up so late!


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne, go for doing what you can with your mum. And even if something happens while you are away and can't get treatment quickly having an enjoyable time is much more important than having a slightly longer time. When it comes to life especially late on I always think quality over quantity is much more important. So go for it, untill it gets too much to manage. And that time could well come.
> We took my sisters on a houseboat a number of years ago. It was hard work, but we all enjoyed it, and while we thought of doing it again it just became far too diffiuclt and impossible to manage them. they have both since died but those of us who went have great memories of it, and great satisfaction knowing that they had a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> Fully agree with this! My Mum was revived, when I think they should have let her go- her quality of life for the remaining 9 months, although the best I was able to give her- she came to live with us- was at best debatable. Because her memory had been so badly affected by the stroke. The doctor and all were trying to say she should be in a home, but I had all her familiar things brought down, and she passed at home. Her last words to me were rather a definite valediction- chances are I would have missed her good times had she not been with us.
> So go for it Marianne! Be happy!
Click to expand...

How special Myfanwy to have your mother at home. I know all aren't capable of doing this but my son and his wife are taking care of her mother right now. She has stage 4 cancer and although she is responding well to chemo, it was on the spine and they couldn't remove it. They are moving in with her as she couldn't do the stairs at their house being in a wheel chair. My mother also kept my dad at home. What a gift of love that was for her and you. I know you don't regret that time you had even though it was not easy.


----------



## daralene

pammie1234 said:


> All of you are so knowledgeable about English history. It is so interesting to me to read what is said. Most of my knowledge comes from movies! Isn't that bad? I do often look up information after I see one. I loved Anne of the Thousand Days with Richard Burton. I am also watching The Borgias on Showtime. I've only glanced at the info about them, but the series seems to follow fairly well. I'm sure not totally since movies tend to exaggerate a lot to make it more interesting. I am really enjoying The Borgias. He was one bad Pope!


My knowledge is like yours and the internet, also documentaries. I forgot to put on that info, that I had googled it about the disease that King George had. I loved the King's Speech and thought it was such a good movie, especially for others who suffer from stuttering. It also showed how he overcame so much to be King. The other movie was amazing, The Madness of King George, but it has been so many years since I saw it that I will have to get it from Netflix and watch it again. Now I want to get the movies you mentioned too...Anne of a Thousand Days. Hope I can get the Borgias, but might have to wait for that as I don't have cable or satellite. Going to Netflix now to order. Ok, I'm excited, they had the Showtime Borgias and I ordered it. Only Season 1. I also got Anne of a Thousand Days. Thanks Joe P. for getting this started. Now I have some great new movies to watch while I knit.


----------



## Marianne818

I like many, many others love caring for my Mom, I didn't have her in my life for many years (parents bitter divorce) but once we were together again we've had a blast! Mom was never one to be a "Mother" figure to me, we were more or less friends of different ages. As we grew older, we spent a lot of time together singing, I have many memories of being on stage blending our voices (with 2 others) in 4-part harmony. Luckily my DH videoed most of our performances so we have those memories to easily look back on. 
When I first moved Mom in with me, the Doctors had told me she probably wouldn't live much longer, said the b/p swings would wear her heart out. Well, with the proper diet, the little bit of exercise I can get her to do, (mainly therapy for her hips and knees and ankles) she has made it 4 yrs so far. Our problem this year is that she had to be taken off her Celebrex, it was causing severe kidney and liver damage, they cannot find anything as a replacement med that she can tolerate, so she is having to learn to live with the pain (major back surgeries in the 50's and 60's) she had deginerative disc disease that has virtually destroyed her spine, 1 hip replacement and one total knee replacement, one ankle has pins and plates from a bad fall on ice. Yet through all this, she managed to be on stage with her chorus and perform at an International competition. She's a trooper, enjoys life, loves her 3 natural grandsons and her 2 step-granddaughters and one great granddaughter!
I'm sorry to go on about Mom, she's just such a sweetheart that I want you all to know that this is not a problem for me other than I don't get to spend time on my knitting, LOL. Mom loves for me to read from the forum about all the interesting things, she drools over the pictures that are posted and ooohs and ahhs over the finished works that are posted. She swears that we are all gaining weight from the receipts that are shared :XD: 
Just heard her waking so I'm off to make her a cuppa tea, take her paper and visit for a few. Have a wonderful day/evening!!!
Sam, sorry that the babies all have left, but glad that you found wonderful homes for all of them! 
Hugs to all my wonderful friends!!


----------



## daralene

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful setting.
> 
> 
> 
> It's very nice little wood, great for blackberries and wild mushrooms.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so lucky to have wild mushrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of woodlands and it's a damp area, we also have wild rocket and there are truffles, if you know where to look. It's thought we have the Romans to thank for them, as well as several wild herbs. A little under two thousand years ago, the area was a coldharbour, they used to plant herbs and spread truffle spores near their camps, you find similar flora near most coldharbour sites. Odd bits of pottery are still rising to the surface, looking for them adds interest to a stroll.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

How interesting all this information is. Truffles too......Wow. Your area is so rich in history and so many other things too. I once took a course in wild edible foods in our area, but unfortunately, no truffles. That was years ago and I think I could use a review.


----------



## Poledra65

Morning, storms are supposed to be coming back in today, so need to get any laundry done and batten down the hatches. 
Dave, love the picture of your woods, brings back great memories of wandering through the woods back home in Alaska.
Marianne, so glad you are having good quality time with your mom, hope you all have a great time camping.


----------



## Joe P

Marianne, you are truly a gem of a daughter to do for your Mother. She knows how fortunate she is I am sure. I am so glad she can be part of the TP. BTW (I love this By The Way) my Mother is getting her pot rack I ordered for her. Her provider and husband are putting that up for her. 

I listen about your quality time with your Mother and I relish that so very much. My Mother, in her own right, is a loving and truly a giving Mother but different from many Mothers. We tried her living with us and her ways and ours seemed not to work. I worked at learning patience and she did the same. It never worked. I did get her own place for her and she seemed to thrive. I hope you don't think I don't love her I do and she knows when and if she needs more than what we can give her in her own space she is moving home with us. She has agreed to this. She had hospice a year ago as she almost did not make it through shingles and complications after. But, as Hospice says, she graduated and is doing well. She will be here for a few hours for Mother's Day dinner as she tires easily but a nice drive around before taking her to her apartment.

I am so happy to hear of your lecturing Dave, I had professors like that and I tried to emmulate them in my teaching. 

Also, the movies have been a big part of my life. I am happy y'all are into British lore. I love it, so much.

I am up and atum talk lataaaaaaaa.. I have some stuff to do on the funding thing again today. It should totally end today.

joe p


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne, go for doing what you can with your mum. And even if something happens while you are away and can't get treatment quickly having an enjoyable time is much more important than having a slightly longer time. When it comes to life especially late on I always think quality over quantity is much more important. So go for it, untill it gets too much to manage. And that time could well come.
> We took my sisters on a houseboat a number of years ago. It was hard work, but we all enjoyed it, and while we thought of doing it again it just became far too diffiuclt and impossible to manage them. they have both since died but those of us who went have great memories of it, and great satisfaction knowing that they had a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> Fully agree with this! My Mum was revived, when I think they should have let her go- her quality of life for the remaining 9 months, although the best I was able to give her- she came to live with us- was at best debatable. Because her memory had been so badly affected by the stroke. The doctor and all were trying to say she should be in a home, but I had all her familiar things brought down, and she passed at home. Her last words to me were rather a definite valediction- chances are I would have missed her good times had she not been with us.
> So go for it Marianne! Be happy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How special Myfanwy to have your mother at home. I know all aren't capable of doing this but my son and his wife are taking care of her mother right now. She has stage 4 cancer and although she is responding well to chemo, it was on the spine and they couldn't remove it. They are moving in with her as she couldn't do the stairs at their house being in a wheel chair. My mother also kept my dad at home. What a gift of love that was for her and you. I know you don't regret that time you had even though it was not easy.
Click to expand...

[Oh dear, the old dog has just been sick!] Mum had sort of tried to prepare me for what might happen to her- the moments she had of lucidity I really treasure! 
You are very perceptive, Daralene. What a wonderful thing your son and daughter-in-law have been able to do for her mother. I am sure your support as grandmother is making their path lighter!


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> BTW= By The Way
> 
> Sam its great that you have managed to sell them all. Are you going to something special with at some of the money to help make up for absence?
> 
> I am in a sock club and every 2 months receive some lovely hand dyed yarn with a pattern and some other goodies. Got some beautiful stitch markers this way! Well the first finished pair of socks receive an extra skein of yarn next time. And I just got mine in this morning -first! So now I have two lots of yarn to look forward to in June. May as well show them off as the photo is on my computer.
> 
> The photos were taken in the mirror- think I need to clean the mirror, don't usually see the spots!


Ok, I have not read past your post yet. I am dying to know the name of the pattern you used for your socks. Do you have an http link for the pattern? If not then just give me the name of the pattern and who designed it. I am such a sock knitter!! I must have those to knit! I knit my first sock when I was 10. My mother cast on the stitches for me and handed me this mess of dpns and told me to go to it!!! haha, she knit the English throw method and taught me to knit the Norwegian continental method as my Dad's mother knit this way. The socks were knit with red yarn and was likely worsted weight. I still have one of the socks.


----------



## FireballDave

Marianne818 said:


> I like many, many others love caring for my Mom, I didn't have her in my life for many years (parents bitter divorce) but once we were together again we've had a blast! Mom was never one to be a "Mother" figure to me, we were more or less friends of different ages. As we grew older, we spent a lot of time together singing, I have many memories of being on stage blending our voices (with 2 others) in 4-part harmony. Luckily my DH videoed most of our performances so we have those memories to easily look back on.
> When I first moved Mom in with me, the Doctors had told me she probably wouldn't live much longer, said the b/p swings would wear her heart out. Well, with the proper diet, the little bit of exercise I can get her to do, (mainly therapy for her hips and knees and ankles) she has made it 4 yrs so far. Our problem this year is that she had to be taken off her Celebrex, it was causing severe kidney and liver damage, they cannot find anything as a replacement med that she can tolerate, so she is having to learn to live with the pain (major back surgeries in the 50's and 60's) she had deginerative disc disease that has virtually destroyed her spine, 1 hip replacement and one total knee replacement, one ankle has pins and plates from a bad fall on ice. Yet through all this, she managed to be on stage with her chorus and perform at an International competition. She's a trooper, enjoys life, loves her 3 natural grandsons and her 2 step-granddaughters and one great granddaughter!
> I'm sorry to go on about Mom, she's just such a sweetheart that I want you all to know that this is not a problem for me other than I don't get to spend time on my knitting, LOL. Mom loves for me to read from the forum about all the interesting things, she drools over the pictures that are posted and ooohs and ahhs over the finished works that are posted. She swears that we are all gaining weight from the receipts that are shared :XD:
> Just heard her waking so I'm off to make her a cuppa tea, take her paper and visit for a few. Have a wonderful day/evening!!!
> Sam, sorry that the babies all have left, but glad that you found wonderful homes for all of them!
> Hugs to all my wonderful friends!!


I'm so glad you are having fun together, long may it continue.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

daralene said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful setting.
> 
> 
> 
> It's very nice little wood, great for blackberries and wild mushrooms.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so lucky to have wild mushrooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of woodlands and it's a damp area, we also have wild rocket and there are truffles, if you know where to look. It's thought we have the Romans to thank for them, as well as several wild herbs. A little under two thousand years ago, the area was a coldharbour, they used to plant herbs and spread truffle spores near their camps, you find similar flora near most coldharbour sites. Odd bits of pottery are still rising to the surface, looking for them adds interest to a stroll.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How interesting all this information is. Truffles too......Wow. Your area is so rich in history and so many other things too. I once took a course in wild edible foods in our area, but unfortunately, no truffles. That was years ago and I think I could use a review.
Click to expand...

This area has been continuously inhabited for thousands of years. It is a lightly-wooded small ridge, with very fertile soil and natural springs feed small streams, ideal for a settlement. Testament to the quality of the land is the fact that it was snatched up by two of William the Conqueror's cooks following the Battle of Hastings, they weren't fools!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> I am so happy to hear of your lecturing Dave, I had professors like that and I tried to emmulate them in my teaching.


I see myself as a guide for students, if I can get them interested enough, they'll teach themselves; advice is always available, ready-made answers aren't.

That's why you will sometimes read comments by me about having to rehearse, I run through a lecture two or three times to commit it to memory and to iron out any tongue-twisters or clumsy syntax. It's all very well to write something down on paper, but a lecture needs to be _deliverable_; tripping over one's own script is undignified and students have a tendency to hunt in packs!

Dave


----------



## Joe P

Well, got most of the morning tidy ups finished need to do some laundry and deep cleaning in the corners again. ish 

I agree with the running through your lecture out loud to get the mouth to do the delivery and not stumble.

I love your statement: "students have a tendency to hunt in packs" because they sit and make their judgments so quickly because their age of automatic response quickens their dividing into "Packs". God, I love that word and the analogy. Good for you Dave.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good afternoon,
Today is overcast and drizzly rain, the sun is trying to peek through the clouds without much luck.


----------



## Joe P

I've been thinking about doing a crocheted rag rug for the bathroom and kitchen. My Grandmother use to do braided rugs in wool for the living room in oval shapes. I remember the bathroom rugs had rags sewn together in a diagnal stitch and she would have long strips and as she crocheted them she put them in an oval pattern. I don't remember how she got the little stick up pieces to make it look sort of like shag rugs. I am not into shag rugs but the loose look of rags sticking up made it look cottage like to me which I like. 

joe p


----------



## siouxann

FireballDave said:


> I write all my own lectures from my own research, so I'm fairly familiar with what I'm going to say. I usually have a card with timings for each sub-topic and a watch, I'm rotten at remembering dates and names. That's it, at five minutes past the hour I start talking and I start my concluding paragraph 45 minutes later.
> 
> The only time I stick rigidly to the script is during intense multiplexed image bursts which could involve as many as 300 images on multiple screens, together with video and music, these generally last three to five minutes and timing is critical. Although created by me, the projection systems are all pre-programmed, I leave nothing to chance and use an autocue to ensure I synch with the visuals.
> 
> Otherwise, it's all live, I like to read my audience and adjust things as I go along. Of course, this drives the techies in the gallery nuts, some of the comments in my ear are hilarious, but I usually give them the correct five second cue.
> 
> My two hour walk-and-talk lectures are easier, I know the route I'm going to take, have a rough idea of the theme and talk about things as we come to them and finish up in an historic pub.
> 
> Tape-recorders are forbidden, as are pencils and paper, they get an A4 sheet of paper at the end with key points to research and a list of suggested texts, the rest is up to them. I expect students to listen, watch, get a rough idea of a subject then go and do some work, I don't believe in spoon-feeding.
> 
> Dave


You would not do well in the States: If the students(?) didn't hang you, their parents would! They don't believe in spoon-feeding either; they want sippy cups. How dare you expect them to actually study on their own!

YEARS ago I was teaching in an elementary school, and was called to task for my homework policies. Seems I was not allowed to give any homework on the day before a holiday or over the weekend. And, here's the kicker, if the homework was not done by the student, that was OK, because they were probably there while a parent or older sibling did it.


----------



## wannabear

NanaCaren said:


> Good afternoon,
> Today is overcast and drizzly rain, the sun is trying to peek through the clouds without much luck.


You have got our yesterday's weather. Today is just as near perfect as anybody could ask. Bright sun, a breeze, only 68 degrees so far, windows open and doing laundry. Maybe this will be up your way in 24 hours.


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon,
> Today is overcast and drizzly rain, the sun is trying to peek through the clouds without much luck.
> 
> 
> 
> You have got our yesterday's weather. Today is just as near perfect as anybody could ask. Bright sun, a breeze, only 68 degrees so far, windows open and doing laundry. Maybe this will be up your way in 24 hours.
Click to expand...

Soggy London sounds a bit like this:

http://www.rainymood.com/

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

siouxann said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I write all my own lectures from my own research, so I'm fairly familiar with what I'm going to say. I usually have a card with timings for each sub-topic and a watch, I'm rotten at remembering dates and names. That's it, at five minutes past the hour I start talking and I start my concluding paragraph 45 minutes later.
> 
> The only time I stick rigidly to the script is during intense multiplexed image bursts which could involve as many as 300 images on multiple screens, together with video and music, these generally last three to five minutes and timing is critical. Although created by me, the projection systems are all pre-programmed, I leave nothing to chance and use an autocue to ensure I synch with the visuals.
> 
> Otherwise, it's all live, I like to read my audience and adjust things as I go along. Of course, this drives the techies in the gallery nuts, some of the comments in my ear are hilarious, but I usually give them the correct five second cue.
> 
> My two hour walk-and-talk lectures are easier, I know the route I'm going to take, have a rough idea of the theme and talk about things as we come to them and finish up in an historic pub.
> 
> Tape-recorders are forbidden, as are pencils and paper, they get an A4 sheet of paper at the end with key points to research and a list of suggested texts, the rest is up to them. I expect students to listen, watch, get a rough idea of a subject then go and do some work, I don't believe in spoon-feeding.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> You would not do well in the States: If the students(?) didn't hang you, their parents would! They don't believe in spoon-feeding either; they want sippy cups. How dare you expect them to actually study on their own!
> 
> YEARS ago I was teaching in an elementary school, and was called to task for my homework policies. Seems I was not allowed to give any homework on the day before a holiday or over the weekend. And, here's the kicker, if the homework was not done by the student, that was OK, because they were probably there while a parent or older sibling did it.
Click to expand...

I've noticed the look of horror on the faces of American exchange students when I've told them every hour spent in one of my classes should generate four to six hours private study!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon,
> Today is overcast and drizzly rain, the sun is trying to peek through the clouds without much luck.
> 
> 
> 
> You have got our yesterday's weather. Today is just as near perfect as anybody could ask. Bright sun, a breeze, only 68 degrees so far, windows open and doing laundry. Maybe this will be up your way in 24 hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soggy London sounds a bit like this:
> 
> http://www.rainymood.com/
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

That is what it sounded a couple days ago here. :lol:


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> How special Myfanwy to have your mother at home. I know all aren't capable of doing this but my son and his wife are taking care of her mother right now. She has stage 4 cancer and although she is responding well to chemo, it was on the spine and they couldn't remove it. They are moving in with her as she couldn't do the stairs at their house being in a wheel chair. My mother also kept my dad at home. What a gift of love that was for her and you. I know you don't regret that time you had even though it was not easy.
> 
> 
> 
> [Oh dear, the old dog has just been sick!] Mum had sort of tried to prepare me for what might happen to her- the moments she had of lucidity I really treasure!
> You are very perceptive, Daralene. What a wonderful thing your son and daughter-in-law have been able to do for her mother. I am sure your support as grandmother is making their path lighter!
Click to expand...

_________________________
(Are we talking DH or Dog? LOL) It is a different time of life, for sure. I finally got to retire and try to regain my health and then my mother had a stroke and it was trips to Ohio and back every week. It goes on and on with life threatening things happening to those I love. Brother in Ohio just had brain surgery. When I am not traveling to Ohio I am babysitting so my son and his wife can work and take care of her mother. Life went from a short period of calm to being totally upside down. I love my DIL's mother and she just has to get better. We will be celebrating Mother's Day together. I need to be cloned....too many people need me all at the same time. It never rains but it pours. There was my brother in ICU with an open tube draining from his brain and an infection and Lois, whom I had just taken for an MRI told to get to the hospital immediately, and life has never been the same for any of us. When I read KP, especially tea party, I realize so many out there are going through so much and we never know how much our kind words will mean. Right now I am so exhausted I feel like I just need to spend the day in bed. This was a short day for me. On my way to get GD clear on the other side of town, 2 geese stepped out on the highway to the side of my car. I thought they were goners for sure, but can you believe, the cars behind all stopped. We are talking 60mph and they all stopped with no accidents and let those geese go by. Glad nobody was hurt, geese or people. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma Gail

5mmdpns said:


> Grandma Gail, good morning to you!! I have just heard on the news from my local radio station that the tall ships will be visiting Duluth this summer!!! You really have to go and see them. They look so magistic. I have only ever seen them on tv. You must go and take some pics for us!! I dont know where else they are stopping on their summer voyages.


This will be the third year running that the tall ships have come. It brings thousands and thousands of people to the area. There are opportunities to tour some of the ships and a few opportunities to take a short sail. They are absolutely majestic. Last year, the night before they were to enter the harbor, two anchored in front of my favorite yarn shop about 10 miles up the North Shore from Duluth. She got great pictures of them. It's a great summer celebration here.


----------



## daralene

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I write all my own lectures from my own research, so I'm fairly familiar with what I'm going to say. I usually have a card with timings for each sub-topic and a watch, I'm rotten at remembering dates and names. That's it, at five minutes past the hour I start talking and I start my concluding paragraph 45 minutes later.
> 
> The only time I stick rigidly to the script is during intense multiplexed image bursts which could involve as many as 300 images on multiple screens, together with video and music, these generally last three to five minutes and timing is critical. Although created by me, the projection systems are all pre-programmed, I leave nothing to chance and use an autocue to ensure I synch with the visuals.
> 
> Otherwise, it's all live, I like to read my audience and adjust things as I go along. Of course, this drives the techies in the gallery nuts, some of the comments in my ear are hilarious, but I usually give them the correct five second cue.
> 
> My two hour walk-and-talk lectures are easier, I know the route I'm going to take, have a rough idea of the theme and talk about things as we come to them and finish up in an historic pub.
> 
> Tape-recorders are forbidden, as are pencils and paper, they get an A4 sheet of paper at the end with key points to research and a list of suggested texts, the rest is up to them. I expect students to listen, watch, get a rough idea of a subject then go and do some work, I don't believe in spoon-feeding.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> You would not do well in the States: If the students(?) didn't hang you, their parents would! They don't believe in spoon-feeding either; they want sippy cups. How dare you expect them to actually study on their own!
> 
> YEARS ago I was teaching in an elementary school, and was called to task for my homework policies. Seems I was not allowed to give any homework on the day before a holiday or over the weekend. And, here's the kicker, if the homework was not done by the student, that was OK, because they were probably there while a parent or older sibling did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've noticed the look of horror on the faces of American exchange students when I've told them every hour spent in one of my classes should generate four to six hours private study!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

You would get along well with my husband. Students say they have never worked so hard when they study with him. Even the Exchange students. Oh yes, I'm listening to the rain and thunder on the video you gave us as I write this. Actually find it soothing.


----------



## pammie1234

Well, I have my work cut out for me. None of the restaurants are taking reservations for Mother's Day. So, we are going to eat at my house. I have lots to clean. Food is going to be easy, but it's the house is the problem. I'm working tomorrow, so that eliminates one day. That means the rest of today and Saturday to clean and shop and cook! My head hurts already! I need to get a housecleaner!


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> How special Myfanwy to have your mother at home. I know all aren't capable of doing this but my son and his wife are taking care of her mother right now. She has stage 4 cancer and although she is responding well to chemo, it was on the spine and they couldn't remove it. They are moving in with her as she couldn't do the stairs at their house being in a wheel chair. My mother also kept my dad at home. What a gift of love that was for her and you. I know you don't regret that time you had even though it was not easy.
> 
> 
> 
> [Oh dear, the old dog has just been sick!] Mum had sort of tried to prepare me for what might happen to her- the moments she had of lucidity I really treasure!
> You are very perceptive, Daralene. What a wonderful thing your son and daughter-in-law have been able to do for her mother. I am sure your support as grandmother is making their path lighter!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _________________________
> (Are we talking DH or Dog? LOL) It is a different time of life, for sure. I finally got to retire and try to regain my health and then my mother had a stroke and it was trips to Ohio and back every week. It goes on and on with life threatening things happening to those I love. Brother in Ohio just had brain surgery. When I am not traveling to Ohio I am babysitting so my son and his wife can work and take care of her mother. Life went from a short period of calm to being totally upside down. I love my DIL's mother and she just has to get better. We will be celebrating Mother's Day together. I need to be cloned....too many people need me all at the same time. It never rains but it pours. There was my brother in ICU with an open tube draining from his brain and an infection and Lois, whom I had just taken for an MRI told to get to the hospital immediately, and life has never been the same for any of us. When I read KP, especially tea party, I realize so many out there are going through so much and we never know how much our kind words will mean. Right now I am so exhausted I feel like I just need to spend the day in bed. This was a short day for me. On my way to get GD clear on the other side of town, 2 geese stepped out on the highway to the side of my car. I thought they were goners for sure, but can you believe, the cars behind all stopped. We are talking 60mph and they all stopped with no accidents and let those geese go by. Glad nobody was hurt, geese or people. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

No, the one who was sick was my ten year-old mutt! I took precautionary steps, and now face the full clean up.
I was too sleepy when it happened.
Glad the geese survived! so lucky, no accidents.
It can be quite hard when life throws so much at you. As you say to people you care about. I will wish you all strength to cope through this.
My thoughts are with you!


----------



## Lurker 2

DorisT said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> thinking of movies, part of my 'mothers' day' blow out is that I have come home with DVD's of 'the Iron Lady', and 'War Horse'.
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy, please let us know what you think of these movies. I watched "The Iron Lady" over the weekend, and "War Horse" is next.
Click to expand...

I have had a chance now to look at the 'War Horse'. the thought that keeps coming to mind is the futility of war. Spielberg tackles some pretty dark topics, but this film despite the dark setting is quite optimistic. People are frail, but horse will prevail! Definitely worth viewing again. I hope to watch 'The Iron Lady' later this evening. [it is nearly 6a.m. here- and for once I stayed in bed- watching the DVD] It is quite long, more than 2 hours.


----------



## Joe P

Our storms are dropping rain but we have tornado warnings off and on so far today south of us but seemingly it could blow north towards us. Everyone is watching doppler radar because we in Texas do not have basements too much lime stone I think. If one is coming it is best to run to the bathroom and lay in the tub with a cover over you. If there is time to go we would put the pets in Blazer and head out of the storm's way, again if there is time. Interesting weather day. We are watching the red box outlines and the solid red shapes looking for tornadoes. Wish us luck have this just blow by. thanks, joe,


----------



## NanaCaren

My birthday present from Jamie, she is so sweet.


----------



## Joe P

beautiful and thoughtful present.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> My birthday present from Jamie, she is so sweet.


How lovely!

Happy Birthday, I hope you're having a wonderful day and getting to put your feet up with everybody else doing all the work!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Joe P said:


> beautiful and thoughtful present.


Thank you!


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday present from Jamie, she is so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> How lovely!
> 
> Happy Birthday, I hope you're having a wonderful day and getting to put your feet up with everybody else doing all the work!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thank you! These are to replace mine that died last year.

Putting my feet up, what is that. I am having a wonderful day though. Cherry pie is just about to go into the oven. The turkey dinner is being prepared by Jamie. I have been kicked out of the kitchen. Going to sit and work on napkin rings for sunday evening.


----------



## siouxann

Happy Birthday, Caren!!


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> Happy Birthday, Caren!!


Thank you! I am enjoying my day getting things done I wouldn't normally take time for.


----------



## Sorlenna

Just jotting by--happy birthday, Caren! Enjoy!


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> Just jotting by--happy birthday, Caren! Enjoy!


Thank you! I think Jamie is trying to knock me out, she made me the cocktail Dave posted on Europa Napkin Ring page. She couldn't remember if she put the gin in the glass and added a second shot.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just jotting by--happy birthday, Caren! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I think Jamie is trying to knock me out, she made me the cocktail Dave posted on Europa Napkin Ring page. She couldn't remember if she put the gin in the glass and added a second shot.
Click to expand...

Is she hoping you won't notice if dinner is delayed?

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

I'm just watching the 700th edition of _The Sky At Night_, for 55 years Sir Patrick Moore has been inspiring people to take an interest in astronomy, quite an achievement!

Dave


----------



## Silverowl

Happy birthday Caren. hope you enjoy your evening.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just jotting by--happy birthday, Caren! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I think Jamie is trying to knock me out, she made me the cocktail Dave posted on Europa Napkin Ring page. She couldn't remember if she put the gin in the glass and added a second shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is she hoping you won't notice if dinner is delayed?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

No she was saying hi to Chrissy who had just walked through the door. I have made sure dinner will be on time.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> I'm just watching the 700th edition of _The Sky At Night_, for 55 years Sir Patrick Moore has been inspiring people to take an interest in astronomy, quite an achievement!
> 
> Dave


Astronomy is a very fascinating.


----------



## NanaCaren

Silverowl said:


> Happy birthday Caren. hope you enjoy your evening.


Thank you1 I am enjoying it, I get sit and do nothing the rest of the night.


----------



## iamsam

nanacaren - happy birthday - enjoy your day of doing nothing - cherry pie - my favorite and always my birthday cake aka pie.

sam


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> nanacaren - happy birthday - enjoy your day of doing nothing - cherry pie - my favorite and always my birthday cake aka pie.
> 
> sam


Cherry pie is a favorite here. My day was rather busy the rest of the night I get to put my feet up.


----------



## Poledra65

Daralene, hope and pray that your brother and your daughters mil heal well and quickly. And that you get a bit of a break to recoup. 

NanaCaren, happy birthday!!! Hope you have a thoroughly enjoyable and restful afternoon/evening.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Daralene, hope and pray that your brother and your daughters mil heal well and quickly. And that you get a bit of a break to recoup.
> 
> NanaCaren, happy birthday!!! Hope you have a thoroughly enjoyable and restful afternoon/evening.


Thank you! I am enjoying the rest of today very much.


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> i'm going to put the animal crackers away and go to bed.
> 
> manana amigos
> 
> sam


Rita Weiss has a booklet with knit ripple patterns that offers quite a variety.


----------



## mjs

pammie1234 said:


> I guess adding "it is really good" after the explicit comment sounds bad! That isn't what necessarily makes it good. It probably helps! LOL But, the story line is good!


Well, it gave me a laugh.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> No, the one who was sick was my ten year-old mutt! I took precautionary steps, and now face the full clean up.
> I was too sleepy when it happened.


Hope he is ok. Not a nice thing when you are sleepy or not even awake.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Just popped into the grocery store. They had just gotten in a bunch of fresh cut flower arrangements. Of course I picked up a dozen cream and red roses for my Mom. Dad is not able to get out and shop so I gave him the red roses to give to Mom and I gave her the cream ones. Huge long stemmed roses dont last for long at the store as everyone wants them. So Mom is all set now for Mother's Day in case I cant get over to their place. 
Later I have to take the van into the garage to get some work done on it. Apparently they want the windshield wiper blades to work....hummmmm, who knew?


----------



## daralene

Happpy Birthday Nana Caren..And many more with good health and lots of fun.

Thank you to everyone for the Good Wishes. It truly means so much. I have so much to be thankful for. Wonderful friends and family and now the Tea Party on KP. What a gift.
______________________
Fireballdave: I'm just watching the 700th edition of The Sky At Night, for 55 years Sir Patrick Moore has been inspiring people to take an interest in astronomy, quite an achievement!

Dave
______________________
Astronomy.....I would love to take a course. I get a magazine each month and try to learn. Such an amazing, magical time on those nights when I wake up and go outside, even done it in the winter, and take time to look up and ponder. I bought a telescope but, of course, gave it to the grandchildren. It is a goal of mine to have my own. I just ordered a series on astronomy as I couldn't find The 700th Edition of the Sky at Night. I am going to be so busy with all these dvd's I'm ordering. So inspiring here.


----------



## daralene

NanaCaren said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just jotting by--happy birthday, Caren! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I think Jamie is trying to knock me out, she made me the cocktail Dave posted on Europa Napkin Ring page. She couldn't remember if she put the gin in the glass and added a second shot.
Click to expand...

LOL. Now that is love and happiness.


----------



## wannabear

Happy Birthday! Is the pie ready yet? I'd take two shots of pie and let the cook have the gin.


----------



## daralene

Grandma Gail said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma Gail, good morning to you!! I have just heard on the news from my local radio station that the tall ships will be visiting Duluth this summer!!! You really have to go and see them. They look so magistic. I have only ever seen them on tv. You must go and take some pics for us!! I dont know where else they are stopping on their summer voyages.
> 
> 
> 
> This will be the third year running that the tall ships have come. It brings thousands and thousands of people to the area. There are opportunities to tour some of the ships and a few opportunities to take a short sail. They are absolutely majestic. Last year, the night before they were to enter the harbor, two anchored in front of my favorite yarn shop about 10 miles up the North Shore from Duluth. She got great pictures of them. It's a great summer celebration here.
Click to expand...

How wonderful to see the tall ships. I agree with you. "Absolutely majestic."


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> Happy Birthday! Is the pie ready yet? I'd take two shots of pie and let the cook have the gin.


The pie is out and cooled enough to eat. I must warn you the pie has vodka in it.


----------



## master of none

Happy Birthday Nana Caren. Enjoy your day.


----------



## NanaCaren

master of none said:


> Happy Birthday Nana Caren. Enjoy your day.


Thank you! I have been enjoying getting caught up on a few things today, tonight is feet up and get pampered.


----------



## DorisT

siouxann said:


> Dave, do you use a text when teaching art history, or do you lecture with notes? I took an art history class at the local community college a few years ago. I was mainly interested in the Impressionists and Post-Impressionists, but the class opened up a door into a whole new world for me! I absolutely loved it. If given my choice, I would prefer to spend Mother's Day at the National Gallery in the East Wing where they have all of the modern artworks. That is not to be this year, but maybe next.


My favorite place, too, siouxann!


----------



## KateB

Still got 5 pages of posts to read so forgive me if I've missed anyone.
Marianne, you are one great daughter. What a brilliant idea to take your mum camping and make wonderful memories for you both.
Dave, I don't know how you keep all that information in just one brain!
Sam, glad to hear another pup has gone, although I'm sure you'll miss her. How many are left now?
Need to get to bed now as I'm off wedding dress shopping tomorrow with my future DIL and her mum. Have never done this before as I hired my own wedding dress, quite excited!
Night all, Kate x


----------



## DorisT

NanaCaren said:


> My birthday present from Jamie, she is so sweet.


Happy Birthday, Caren; what beautiful roses!! Aren't daughters great? :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday present from Jamie, she is so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday, Caren; what beautiful roses!! Aren't daughters great? :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thank you! Yes they are,I love my daughters.


----------



## Poledra65

I was just watching the news and they were showing Prince Charles doing the weather report on Television in England. So cool. 
He looked pretty comfortable up there in front of the weather maps and such.


----------



## Grandma Gail

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday present from Jamie, she is so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> How lovely!
> 
> Happy Birthday, I hope you're having a wonderful day and getting to put your feet up with everybody else doing all the work!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

And may every upcoming day be better than the last.


----------



## mjs

siouxann said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I write all my own lectures from my own research, so I'm fairly familiar with what I'm going to say. I usually have a card with timings for each sub-topic and a watch, I'm rotten at remembering dates and names. That's it, at five minutes past the hour I start talking and I start my concluding paragraph 45 minutes later.
> 
> The only time I stick rigidly to the script is during intense multiplexed image bursts which could involve as many as 300 images on multiple screens, together with video and music, these generally last three to five minutes and timing is critical. Although created by me, the projection systems are all pre-programmed, I leave nothing to chance and use an autocue to ensure I synch with the visuals.
> 
> Otherwise, it's all live, I like to read my audience and adjust things as I go along. Of course, this drives the techies in the gallery nuts, some of the comments in my ear are hilarious, but I usually give them the correct five second cue.
> 
> My two hour walk-and-talk lectures are easier, I know the route I'm going to take, have a rough idea of the theme and talk about things as we come to them and finish up in an historic pub.
> 
> Tape-recorders are forbidden, as are pencils and paper, they get an A4 sheet of paper at the end with key points to research and a list of suggested texts, the rest is up to them. I expect students to listen, watch, get a rough idea of a subject then go and do some work, I don't believe in spoon-feeding.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> You would not do well in the States: If the students(?) didn't hang you, their parents would! They don't believe in spoon-feeding either; they want sippy cups. How dare you expect them to actually study on their own!
> 
> YEARS ago I was teaching in an elementary school, and was called to task for my homework policies. Seems I was not allowed to give any homework on the day before a holiday or over the weekend. And, here's the kicker, if the homework was not done by the student, that was OK, because they were probably there while a parent or older sibling did it.
Click to expand...

In concerns about public schools, no one ever seems to mention the responsibility of teachers' colleges. I once thought I'd take education courses. I lasted two weeks of wasted time and dropped it and took Russian.


----------



## NanaCaren

Grandma Gail said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday present from Jamie, she is so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> How lovely!
> 
> Happy Birthday, I hope you're having a wonderful day and getting to put your feet up with everybody else doing all the work!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And may every upcoming day be better than the last.
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the one who was sick was my ten year-old mutt! I took precautionary steps, and now face the full clean up.
> I was too sleepy when it happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope he is ok. Not a nice thing when you are sleepy or not even awake.
Click to expand...

He is quite happy, bouncing around outside. It rained all night, but we have sun again today, so things can dry out!


----------



## wannabear

NanaCaren said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday! Is the pie ready yet? I'd take two shots of pie and let the cook have the gin.
> 
> 
> 
> The pie is out and cooled enough to eat. I must warn you the pie has vodka in it.
Click to expand...

Vodka is OK. It's just gin that I don't much like.


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, do you use a text when teaching art history, or do you lecture with notes? I took an art history class at the local community college a few years ago. I was mainly interested in the Impressionists and Post-Impressionists, but the class opened up a door into a whole new world for me! I absolutely loved it. If given my choice, I would prefer to spend Mother's Day at the National Gallery in the East Wing where they have all of the modern artworks. That is not to be this year, but maybe next.
> 
> 
> 
> I write all my own lectures from my own research, so I'm fairly familiar with what I'm going to say. I usually have a card with timings for each sub-topic and a watch, I'm rotten at remembering dates and names. That's it, at five minutes past the hour I start talking and I start my concluding paragraph 45 minutes later.
> 
> The only time I stick rigidly to the script is during intense multiplexed image bursts which could involve as many as 300 images on multiple screens, together with video and music, these generally last three to five minutes and timing is critical. Although created by me, the projection systems are all pre-programmed, I leave nothing to chance and use an autocue to ensure I synch with the visuals.
> 
> Otherwise, it's all live, I like to read my audience and adjust things as I go along. Of course, this drives the techies in the gallery nuts, some of the comments in my ear are hilarious, but I usually give them the correct five second cue.
> 
> My two hour walk-and-talk lectures are easier, I know the route I'm going to take, have a rough idea of the theme and talk about things as we come to them and finish up in an historic pub.
> 
> Tape-recorders are forbidden, as are pencils and paper, they get an A4 sheet of paper at the end with key points to research and a list of suggested texts, the rest is up to them. I expect students to listen, watch, get a rough idea of a subject then go and do some work, I don't believe in spoon-feeding.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

As you wouldn't let me take notes, which I do to help my mind stay somewhere on track would you let me knit? for the same reason.


----------



## Marianne818

Daralene, my thoughts and prayers are with you and yours, I was going through the same running when my brother was battling cancer and Mom was first having these b/p problems. I finally moved back to Texas from Colorado, was the easiest way for me to help and to be with my youngest son at the same time. 
Dave, I'm glad I didn't have to be one of your students, LOL... but maybe these days I'd do much better than when I was in college.
NanaCaren.. I hope you had a wonderful birthday, sorry I'm late with this!!
Jo P, glad that you are able to have your Mom close by with such great care for her. Mom had that in Texas also, but after my brother's death, Mom wanted to be closer to me, so I moved her here to Ga (I had gotten transferred). Since I am now retired the State won't pay for care if I am able to care for her and really this is working out great for us. 
Hoping everyone has a wonderful evening/morning. Take care!!


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> [
> Had the same problem of spots I had not noticed, photographing in the mirror the other day!
> You use two circulars don't you? or is it magic loop? can you suggest a tutorial?
> Good to see your work, like it!


Usually use the magic loop (never two circulars to me it is a waste of a needle) but can and do use dpns as well. I only ever do one sock at a time, have tried two but didn't like it- did just enough to think I could do but don't want to. The other day I tried to do two sleeves at the same time (not circular so not the 2 at a time magic loop) on a circular and totally failed! Sometimes I would turn after one sleeve and others would do both. Think they matched less than doing one at a time!
Will try and remember how I learnt- I think from a book! but any youtube on magic loop knitting should work. Make sure you put in knitting as crochet also has a magic loop for a totally different purpose.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW= By The Way
> 
> Sam its great that you have managed to sell them all. Are you going to something special with at some of the money to help make up for absence?
> 
> I am in a sock club and every 2 months receive some lovely hand dyed yarn with a pattern and some other goodies. Got some beautiful stitch markers this way! Well the first finished pair of socks receive an extra skein of yarn next time. And I just got mine in this morning -first! So now I have two lots of yarn to look forward to in June. May as well show them off as the photo is on my computer.
> 
> The photos were taken in the mirror- think I need to clean the mirror, don't usually see the spots!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I have not read past your post yet. I am dying to know the name of the pattern you used for your socks. Do you have an http link for the pattern? If not then just give me the name of the pattern and who designed it. I am such a sock knitter!! I must have those to knit! I knit my first sock when I was 10. My mother cast on the stitches for me and handed me this mess of dpns and told me to go to it!!! haha, she knit the English throw method and taught me to knit the Norwegian continental method as my Dad's mother knit this way. The socks were knit with red yarn and was likely worsted weight. I still have one of the socks.
Click to expand...

Hi 5mmdpns
My understanding is that the patterns are done for the Sock Club and are only available this way. She hand dyes much of the yarn she sells, including the yarn for the sock club. She does though design a lot more than these. I will put on another two of her designs I have knitted. The pink ones are the first sock club pair for this year and are therefore her hand dyed yarn. The orange ones are her pattern and are one of two designs she had in Yarn, an Australian magazine for knitting and more as they describe themselves. Issue 23/Sept 2011 (on the cover the very colourful socks are also her design)Her name is Melissa Deutsch Scott. She is an American who has moved over to Adelaide and runs a company called Stranded in Oz- I assume playing on two meanings of the word stranded. 
The Sock club gives 6 unique patterns and the hand dyed yarn plus some extra accesorries varying each time. Sends them out overseas as well (AUD $234 for the full year including overseas postage.) I've been enjoying knitting her socks- and I like that she is local- Sunday week my mother and I are going to the Port Market where she has a stall to buy me something for my birthday- over a month late but that just spreads it out.
http://www.strandedinoz.com/shop/ her website. Just looking on the site now and she has the Yarn magazine under knitting patterns so can see the Procastination Socks.
As you can see I don't block my socks each time I wash them (well ever) I figure they block themselves once on my feet!


----------



## darowil

siouxann said:


> You would not do well in the States: If the students(?) didn't hang you, their parents would! They don't believe in spoon-feeding either; they want sippy cups. How dare you expect them to actually study on their own!
> 
> YEARS ago I was teaching in an elementary school, and was called to task for my homework policies. Seems I was not allowed to give any homework on the day before a holiday or over the weekend. And, here's the kicker, if the homework was not done by the student, that was OK, because they were probably there while a parent or older sibling did it.


Students here are expected to learn for themselves. When my girls were in there first few years of school we were told that the principle is to teach tstudents how to learn and find things for themselves- not teach them facts etc. Why? Becaue only 10% of what they would need to know was known at that time and so kids had to be able to find things for themselves. But many parents wanted the kids to be taught everything because that was how they had been taught. But at the same the basics need to be taught- for example if they can't read they can't find out anything for themselves. But by the time Dave gets them you would hope they have some basic literacy skills! Thpough I'm also sure Dave would dispute if they actually do.


----------



## Poledra65

Darowil, love your socks, those are great.


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> Soggy London sounds a bit like this:
> 
> http://www.rainymood.com/
> 
> Dave


Sounds wonderful, I love the sound of rain- but maybe not as much as you have been having. 
Poured overnight here, only for a while I think but I jumped up because I couldn't remeber if I had shut the window! And as all our windows are actually doors the floor would have got very wet. But I had remembered so it was OK.


----------



## wannabear

Stranded in Oz! I want that name, and by golly somebody else thought of it first!

Dave, your rainy stuff the last two days has been hypnotic for me. However this morning Walking in the Rain was met with anything but interest by the remaining daughter. I was sure she'd like it.


----------



## mjs

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Had the same problem of spots I had not noticed, photographing in the mirror the other day!
> You use two circulars don't you? or is it magic loop? can you suggest a tutorial?
> Good to see your work, like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Usually use the magic loop (never two circulars to me it is a waste of a needle) but can and do use dpns as well. I only ever do one sock at a time, have tried two but didn't like it- did just enough to think I could do but don't want to. The other day I tried to do two sleeves at the same time (not circular so not the 2 at a time magic loop) on a circular and totally failed! Sometimes I would turn after one sleeve and others would do both. Think they matched less than doing one at a time!
> Will try and remember how I learnt- I think from a book! but any youtube on magic loop knitting should work. Make sure you put in knitting as crochet also has a magic loop for a totally different purpose.
Click to expand...

If you do two flat things at once, likes sleeves, you need always to stop in the middle of one so you will know in which directions you are going. Same deal with an afghan if you are changing colors.


----------



## Needleme

margewhaples said:


> Alas my friends HOBO stayed long enough to get his belly full and once again took off on another "adventure" . He is so tiny that he can slip out while I am getting my daily supplies through the door. I gave him the run of the house, but what is that compared to the open road. If he comes back he is welcome, but I will not invest my heart again as before.I do miss him and will consider another dog later.
> Joe p have you tried the new zesters as they are good for nutmeg.
> myfanwy: the pictures are marvelous. What type of camera are you using. Is it digital or one of the more sophisticated types of a while ago. I am thinking of investing in one and would appreciate your input.
> My great-aunt, an artist, who worked on tapestries once did an indian before a fire in deep sepia tones and orange in what i believe would be considered chiaroscuro. My Dad had this and other of her paintings on the walls for years as they each were very large and beautiful.
> On education I went to high school and college in California in the 60's when the school system was considered to be very good. I feel that independent thought was not really well explored, nor art, philosophy and sociology. Religion was hardly even spoken. Today the schools are not giving good education for the kinds of things that would make people employable. Not everyone can be a computer expert and the field is so saturated that most are out of work. People were all encouraged to be educated in this area while not enough emphasis on the practical areas of expertise were explored and not enough attention to aptitude were respected. Marlark Marge.


Oh, that Hobo! I don't blame you at all, but I bet the little stinker will be back.


----------



## margewhaples

It's 700Pm and Hobo has once again returned for the last day or so. He eats me out of house and home. He needs to go out frequently and refuses to use the back yard. He has been returning within a few minutes though. I guess I'll just accept life in the way he chooses to live it. I am gone for a lot of the day. Being a hobo he is used to his freedom and such confinement is difficult for him to swallow. I have a 50th wedding anniversary party to attend this wkend and wish I could get a new dress as I am very tired of every thing that I have and a second pair of shoes would be lovely too.
Thanx to all for the sympathy re: Hobo. We are just going to play this by ear and see how it goes. I know Sam that you are missing your last little lass, but your life will not be so tied up with pup duty now. Best wishes to all and I will check back in later. Love all the pictures as every one here thinks trees and flowers are too much trouble and since the drought of such prolonged length has made watering so expensive most are just letting things go.
Lots of dried up yards and weeds mostly. Marlark Marge


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> I was just watching the news and they were showing Prince Charles doing the weather report on Television in England. So cool.
> He looked pretty comfortable up there in front of the weather maps and such.


I thought he was pretty good at it too, it's always useful to have a second string to one's bow, just in case one's first career choice doesn't work out!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, do you use a text when teaching art history, or do you lecture with notes? I took an art history class at the local community college a few years ago. I was mainly interested in the Impressionists and Post-Impressionists, but the class opened up a door into a whole new world for me! I absolutely loved it. If given my choice, I would prefer to spend Mother's Day at the National Gallery in the East Wing where they have all of the modern artworks. That is not to be this year, but maybe next.
> 
> 
> 
> I write all my own lectures from my own research, so I'm fairly familiar with what I'm going to say. I usually have a card with timings for each sub-topic and a watch, I'm rotten at remembering dates and names. That's it, at five minutes past the hour I start talking and I start my concluding paragraph 45 minutes later.
> 
> The only time I stick rigidly to the script is during intense multiplexed image bursts which could involve as many as 300 images on multiple screens, together with video and music, these generally last three to five minutes and timing is critical. Although created by me, the projection systems are all pre-programmed, I leave nothing to chance and use an autocue to ensure I synch with the visuals.
> 
> Otherwise, it's all live, I like to read my audience and adjust things as I go along. Of course, this drives the techies in the gallery nuts, some of the comments in my ear are hilarious, but I usually give them the correct five second cue.
> 
> My two hour walk-and-talk lectures are easier, I know the route I'm going to take, have a rough idea of the theme and talk about things as we come to them and finish up in an historic pub.
> 
> Tape-recorders are forbidden, as are pencils and paper, they get an A4 sheet of paper at the end with key points to research and a list of suggested texts, the rest is up to them. I expect students to listen, watch, get a rough idea of a subject then go and do some work, I don't believe in spoon-feeding.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you wouldn't let me take notes, which I do to help my mind stay somewhere on track would you let me knit? for the same reason.
Click to expand...

I have no objection to knitters, provided they pay attention to what's happening on the screens. I take great care when selecting images to illustrate my lectures. I then spend many hours creating an image burst, formatting the images and synchronisation to a sound track is pains-taking work, a rough rule of thumb is that every minute of audio-visual 
presentation takes five hours to prepare and program into the projection systems. Really complex sequences take hundreds of man-hours to create, I don't expect a standing ovation, but I do expect them to glance at the pictures!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Birthday, NanaCaren! Sounds like it was a good one.

I love astronomy as well. I don't know a lot, but I love looking at the night sky, especially when I am away from the city.

I also like the ocean. I used to SCUBA, but haven't done it in many years. I would still do it if I had a buddy to go with me. That is one thing you do not do alone.

Finished my scarf, but didn't accomplish much in the house. My DM wasn't feeling well tonight so I went to see her and sat with her for a while. Her BP and temperature were fine, so I guess it was just one of those days.


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> Stranded in Oz! I want that name, and by golly somebody else thought of it first!
> 
> Dave, your rainy stuff the last two days has been hypnotic for me. However this morning Walking in the Rain was met with anything but interest by the remaining daughter. I was sure she'd like it.


Second-guessing other's tastes is always a lottery, many young people have trouble understanding why I don't share their taste in music!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234

Second-guessing other's tastes is always a lottery, many young people have trouble understanding why I don't share their taste in music!

Dave[/quote]

i agree! I will say that my DD does like some of my music. She loves the Beatles, and will tolerate other bands that I like. But some of the things she likes just hurts my ears! I am thankful though that it isn't heavy metal!


----------



## pammie1234

Dave, I would guess that your lectures are very interesting and students probably pay attention very well.


----------



## Poledra65

FireballDave said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just watching the news and they were showing Prince Charles doing the weather report on Television in England. So cool.
> He looked pretty comfortable up there in front of the weather maps and such.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he was pretty good at it too, it's always useful to have a second string to one's bow, just in case one's first career choice doesn't work out!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

lol...True, hopefully he's successful in his first career though.


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just watching the news and they were showing Prince Charles doing the weather report on Television in England. So cool.
> He looked pretty comfortable up there in front of the weather maps and such.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he was pretty good at it too, it's always useful to have a second string to one's bow, just in case one's first career choice doesn't work out!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol...True, hopefully he's successful in his first career though.
Click to expand...

The current occupier of the position will be a very tough act to follow, hopefully it won't be for many years yet!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, I would guess that your lectures are very interesting and students probably pay attention very well.


I try not to send them to sleep.

Dave


----------



## Poledra65

FireballDave said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just watching the news and they were showing Prince Charles doing the weather report on Television in England. So cool.
> He looked pretty comfortable up there in front of the weather maps and such.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he was pretty good at it too, it's always useful to have a second string to one's bow, just in case one's first career choice doesn't work out!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol...True, hopefully he's successful in his first career though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The current occupier of the position will be a very tough act to follow, hopefully it won't be for many years yet!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

From what little I know of the Royal Family and the Queen, I'd have to agree with you on that. She's definitely a Grand woman.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, since it's almost 11:30pm here, I guess I'd better head to bed. 
See you all sometime tomorrow. Sleep well.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:  Doris T.-Love the pictures!!! Next best thing to being there.


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> Daralene, my thoughts and prayers are with you and yours, I was going through the same running when my brother was battling cancer and Mom was first having these b/p problems. I finally moved back to Texas from Colorado, was the easiest way for me to help and to be with my youngest son at the same time.
> Dave, I'm glad I didn't have to be one of your students, LOL... but maybe these days I'd do much better than when I was in college.
> NanaCaren.. I hope you had a wonderful birthday, sorry I'm late with this!!
> Jo P, glad that you are able to have your Mom close by with such great care for her. Mom had that in Texas also, but after my brother's death, Mom wanted to be closer to me, so I moved her here to Ga (I had gotten transferred). Since I am now retired the State won't pay for care if I am able to care for her and really this is working out great for us.
> Hoping everyone has a wonderful evening/morning. Take care!!


Thanks Marianne, you certainly speak from experience. It is obvious you and your mother share a special bond and I'm sure your mother would not have lived as long without you. What a special Mother's Day for both of you. Sorry about the loss of your brother. Can't wait to hear about your special Mother's Day time together.


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Birthday, NanaCaren! Sounds like it was a good one.
> 
> I love astronomy as well. I don't know a lot, but I love looking at the night sky, especially when I am away from the city.
> 
> I also like the ocean. I used to SCUBA, but haven't done it in many years. I would still do it if I had a buddy to go with me. That is one thing you do not do alone.
> 
> Finished my scarf, but didn't accomplish much in the house. My DM wasn't feeling well tonight so I went to see her and sat with her for a while. Her BP and temperature were fine, so I guess it was just one of those days.


Thank you, it was very enjoyable.

I know the reasons for not scuba diving alone. I wish my father would have followed that rule.

Sorry to hear your mom wasn't feeling well.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning all TPers,


----------



## Silverowl

What a beautiful sun rise.


----------



## siouxann

Lovely picture


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren, you share such beautiful pictures, thank you for always brightening my day!! I have dropped many hints for a new camera for Mother's day, doubt it will happen, but never hurts to hint, LOL.
Took a huge slice out of my index finger last night, a furbaby's collar got caught on the fence, trying to free her she jerked and that was that...yes, I've had a tetnus shot recently, LOL. But it has stopped the knitting, cut is right on the knuckle and cannot bend it, can't hold the yarn or needle.. 4 stitches isn't bad.. just wish they hadn't braced it!


----------



## darowil

Thats terrible about your hand-imagine no knitting. How is going to impact on caring for your mother?


----------



## NanaCaren

Silverowl said:


> What a beautiful sun rise.


Thank you! The sun was just coming up over my root cellar.


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> Lovely picture


Thank you! It was so peaceful sitting out on the deck, a perfect morning.


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> NanaCaren, you share such beautiful pictures, thank you for always brightening my day!! I have dropped many hints for a new camera for Mother's day, doubt it will happen, but never hurts to hint, LOL.
> Took a huge slice out of my index finger last night, a furbaby's collar got caught on the fence, trying to free her she jerked and that was that...yes, I've had a tetnus shot recently, LOL. But it has stopped the knitting, cut is right on the knuckle and cannot bend it, can't hold the yarn or needle.. 4 stitches isn't bad.. just wish they hadn't braced it!


Thank you! I am happy to share my pictures, the sunrise are favorites. I am usually the only one up here at that time of day.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:  First let me wish you a belated Birthday wish. Sorry I did not get all read until late. We are starting out early today to Drs. treatment for Fred's ear, thenover to our home briefly before returning. Thanks for the beautiful sunrise picture. DIL just called from Fla. to say they were headed for the beach early. don't want the GC to get sunburned. They will be leaving there tomorrow morning, stopping over in Nashville for more fun day. Planning on doing a Zip Line for Mother's day as a family. Better go for now, have to get Fred's breakfast before we leave. Have a wonderful day and hope your Birthday was the best yet!! :wink:


----------



## carol's gifts

:-( Marianne818--Sorry to hear about your kinger. isn't it crazy how those things can happen so quick. i know what you mean-not able to knit. I still can't. The arthritis in my left thumb hurt so bad yesterday, I had to wear it braced all day. Dr. says I have bad arthritis in both thumbs real bad.It's the pits!! Hope all is better with your mom--enjoy that camper. My dad loved to camp and fish;of course we went along. I loved it and miss it very much. Happy Mother's Day to you and your mother. Will write later. Have to get Fred up-he's not hearing me.


----------



## budasha

5mmdpns said:


> *sigh* the Queen looked so royal and regal today with her crown on. She does look so magestic and ages well. She looks great!! She is the only royal that I have ever wished to see in person, a very beautiful woman.


I had the good fortune to see her at the opening of the St. Lawrence Seaway. I was working in Public Relations for the power project at the time and I was able to attend the opening. I was 3 people away from her and had my picture taken in the group shot. I was thrilled and still am.


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> the last little girl went to her forever home this evening -really hated to see her go but it is good for her.
> 
> sam


It's nice to hear that she has a forever home. Now, Sam, you can probably think about getting back to normal.


----------



## 5mmdpns

I Knit has just posted this scrumptous peanut butter cookie recipe on another post. I did tell her I would post it over here as there are so many peanut butter fans here.

"you guys these are the best & so simple to do.
1 cup peanut butter
3/4 cup brown sugar(packed)
1 egg & 3/4 tsp. of baking soda. 
Preheat oven to 350 & use greased cookie sheets. Using an electric mixer beat all ingredients together well. Drop teaspoonfuls of dough on sheets & space them about an 1" apart, bake about 8-10 minutes until edges are golden brown...thats it!" http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-80422-1.html

My girlfriend makes these and has for years. She calls them her Come and Get Em Cookie. Enjoy them. Sam this is so good for you. These cookies stay soft and moist. There is no flour in them so anyone with issues of digesting flour will be okay with these. Good for the celiac person.


----------



## Marianne818

Luckily the finger is braced so it doesn't hurt when I move my hand, (keeping it braced as the stitches are right in the knuckle area). It's funny cause I now point this at Mom and she calls it the "fickle finger" says it's dangerous to all it points at :lol: Making do as always, tried knitting again.. just doesn't work.. having to hunt and peck at this keyboard isn't fun either.. LOL.. Time for Mom's shower.. have a wonderful day!!


----------



## DorisT

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning all TPers,


Now that's worth waking up to! Thanks, Caren! :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT

carol's gifts said:


> :lol:  Doris T.-Love the pictures!!! Next best thing to being there.


And Dave was an excellent host, just as he is here on the Tea Party!! :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:  Doris T.-Love the pictures!!! Next best thing to being there.
> 
> 
> 
> And Dave was an excellent host, just as he is here on the Tea Party!! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thank-you! I'm looking forward to seeing you with your daughter next year!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

carol's gifts said:


> :lol:  First let me wish you a belated Birthday wish. Sorry I did not get all read until late. We are starting out early today to Drs. treatment for Fred's ear, thenover to our home briefly before returning. Thanks for the beautiful sunrise picture. DIL just called from Fla. to say they were headed for the beach early. don't want the GC to get sunburned. They will be leaving there tomorrow morning, stopping over in Nashville for more fun day. Planning on doing a Zip Line for Mother's day as a family. Better go for now, have to get Fred's breakfast before we leave. Have a wonderful day and hope your Birthday was the best yet!! :wink:


Thank you! You are welcome, it just looked so lovely this morning compared to the rainy days we've been having. Zip lining sounds like fun, a good way to spend mother's day. Today I purchased the bricks to build a outdoor oven/grill. The instructions for it were my birthday present. :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave

Lovely sunrise Caren, we've actually had a few bright spells here to-day and the Met Office is threatrening us with sunshine tomorrow!

I'm having a thoroughly frustrating time trying to get anything other than an automated response telling me they will answer my email "as soon as possible", they've been saying this for long enough. These big companies simply don't care, this one's _Customer Neglect Department_ simply refuses to respond to emails other than acknowledge their receipt.

Up until to-day, I would have settled for a simple two-line apology for their incompetence in sending the wrong colour. Since they obviously operate a 'never admit fault in writing policy', it's time to start wasting their time, on an industrial scale!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> I Knit has just posted this scrumptous peanut butter cookie recipe on another post. I did tell her I would post it over here as there are so many peanut butter fans here.
> 
> "you guys these are the best & so simple to do.
> 1 cup peanut butter
> 3/4 cup brown sugar(packed)
> 1 egg & 3/4 tsp. of baking soda.
> Preheat oven to 350 & use greased cookie sheets. Using an electric mixer beat all ingredients together well. Drop teaspoonfuls of dough on sheets & space them about an 1" apart, bake about 8-10 minutes until edges are golden brown...thats it!" http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-80422-1.html
> 
> My girlfriend makes these and has for years. She calls them her Come and Get Em Cookie. Enjoy them. Sam this is so good for you. These cookies stay soft and moist. There is no flour in them so anyone with issues of digesting flour will be okay with these. Good for the celiac person.


These sound very good, I bet the grandsons will love them.


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all TPers,
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's worth waking up to! Thanks, Caren! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks! I was up early and got a nice shot of the moon setting and then the sunrise just made the morning perfect.


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Knit has just posted this scrumptous peanut butter cookie recipe on another post. I did tell her I would post it over here as there are so many peanut butter fans here.
> 
> "you guys these are the best & so simple to do.
> 1 cup peanut butter
> 3/4 cup brown sugar(packed)
> 1 egg & 3/4 tsp. of baking soda.
> Preheat oven to 350 & use greased cookie sheets. Using an electric mixer beat all ingredients together well. Drop teaspoonfuls of dough on sheets & space them about an 1" apart, bake about 8-10 minutes until edges are golden brown...thats it!" http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-80422-1.html
> 
> My girlfriend makes these and has for years. She calls them her Come and Get Em Cookie. Enjoy them. Sam this is so good for you. These cookies stay soft and moist. There is no flour in them so anyone with issues of digesting flour will be okay with these. Good for the celiac person.
> 
> 
> 
> These sound very good, I bet the grandsons will love them.
Click to expand...

There is a similar recipe on the Kraft Peanut Butter jar which uses white sugar instead of the brown sugar. I like the taste of the brown sugar better. Easy enough for kids to make too. They can also decorate them with M&Ms or raisins before baking. 
BTW, these cookies are not for dunking as they fall apart instantly!! haha, if you dunk enough of them, you just get out a spoon and enjoy!


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Lovely sunrise Caren, we've actually had a few bright spells here to-day and the Met Office is threatrening us with sunshine tomorrow!
> 
> I'm having a thoroughly frustrating time trying to get anything other than an automated response telling me they will answer my email "as soon as possible", they've been saying this for long enough. These big companies simply don't care, this one's _Customer Neglect Department_ simply refuses to respond to emails other than acknowledge their receipt.
> 
> Up until to-day, I would have settled for a simple two-line apology for their incompetence in sending the wrong colour. Since they obviously operate a 'never admit fault in writing policy', it's time to start wasting their time, on an industrial scale!
> 
> Dave


Thank you! Oh No! Not sunshine!, what ever will you do? Oh I know take a picture. 

Sorry you are having a frustrating day. I understand where you are coming from. I've had a similar week.

I handed it over to the girls to deal with.


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Knit has just posted this scrumptous peanut butter cookie recipe on another post. I did tell her I would post it over here as there are so many peanut butter fans here.
> 
> "you guys these are the best & so simple to do.
> 1 cup peanut butter
> 3/4 cup brown sugar(packed)
> 1 egg & 3/4 tsp. of baking soda.
> Preheat oven to 350 & use greased cookie sheets. Using an electric mixer beat all ingredients together well. Drop teaspoonfuls of dough on sheets & space them about an 1" apart, bake about 8-10 minutes until edges are golden brown...thats it!" http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-80422-1.html
> 
> My girlfriend makes these and has for years. She calls them her Come and Get Em Cookie. Enjoy them. Sam this is so good for you. These cookies stay soft and moist. There is no flour in them so anyone with issues of digesting flour will be okay with these. Good for the celiac person.
> 
> 
> 
> These sound very good, I bet the grandsons will love them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a similar recipe on the Kraft Peanut Butter jar which uses white sugar instead of the brown sugar. I like the taste of the brown sugar better. Easy enough for kids to make too. They can also decorate them with M&Ms or raisins before baking.
> BTW, these cookies are not for dunking as they fall apart instantly!! haha, if you dunk enough of them, you just get out a spoon and enjoy!
Click to expand...

If you dunk in hot chocolate too great flavors in one cup.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning all TPers,


Lovely shot! 3-30am. NZ time. Good morning/afternoon!

DorisT, I watched my DVD of 'The Iron Lady' last night, nearly fell asleep because of weariness, but will go back to it- I felt Meryl Streep did an excellent job portraying the Alzheimer's. Maggie Thatcher was never my favourite politician, however it seemed a very fair statement about her ambition- she has to have been quite driven.
I had worked out a 'clever' comment last night, but now I am awake, I cannot remember it!!


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely sunrise Caren, we've actually had a few bright spells here to-day and the Met Office is threatrening us with sunshine tomorrow!
> 
> I'm having a thoroughly frustrating time trying to get anything other than an automated response telling me they will answer my email "as soon as possible", they've been saying this for long enough. These big companies simply don't care, this one's _Customer Neglect Department_ simply refuses to respond to emails other than acknowledge their receipt.
> 
> Up until to-day, I would have settled for a simple two-line apology for their incompetence in sending the wrong colour. Since they obviously operate a 'never admit fault in writing policy', it's time to start wasting their time, on an industrial scale!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Oh No! Not sunshine!, what ever will you do? Oh I know take a picture.
> 
> Sorry you are having a frustrating day. I understand where you are coming from. I've had a similar week.
> 
> I handed it over to the girls to deal with.
Click to expand...

I've found several breaches of the Sale of Goods Act in their standard terms of service, I've drawn these to the attention of Trading Standards Officers. Since they advertise on television, I've also drawn several things to the attention of the Advertising Standards Authority. I note they are members of several trade associations, I felt these should be made aware of their member's customer service performance too.

I'm being helpful, by the time I've finished they will have a far deeper understanding of the word 'suffer'!

Dave


----------



## wannabear

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely sunrise Caren, we've actually had a few bright spells here to-day and the Met Office is threatrening us with sunshine tomorrow!
> 
> I'm having a thoroughly frustrating time trying to get anything other than an automated response telling me they will answer my email "as soon as possible", they've been saying this for long enough. These big companies simply don't care, this one's _Customer Neglect Department_ simply refuses to respond to emails other than acknowledge their receipt.
> 
> Up until to-day, I would have settled for a simple two-line apology for their incompetence in sending the wrong colour. Since they obviously operate a 'never admit fault in writing policy', it's time to start wasting their time, on an industrial scale!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Oh No! Not sunshine!, what ever will you do? Oh I know take a picture.
> 
> Sorry you are having a frustrating day. I understand where you are coming from. I've had a similar week.
> 
> I handed it over to the girls to deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've found several breaches of the Sale of Goods Act in their standard terms of service, I've drawn these to the attention of Trading Standards Officers. Since they advertise on television, I've also drawn several things to the attention of the Advertising Standards Authority. I note they are members of several trade associations, I felt these should be made aware of their member's customer service performance too.
> 
> I'm being helpful, by the time I've finished they will have a far deeper understanding of the word 'suffer'!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I missed reading about who has failed to respond to you. Did you mention it?


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> NanaCaren, you share such beautiful pictures, thank you for always brightening my day!! I have dropped many hints for a new camera for Mother's day, doubt it will happen, but never hurts to hint, LOL.
> Took a huge slice out of my index finger last night, a furbaby's collar got caught on the fence, trying to free her she jerked and that was that...yes, I've had a tetnus shot recently, LOL. But it has stopped the knitting, cut is right on the knuckle and cannot bend it, can't hold the yarn or needle.. 4 stitches isn't bad.. just wish they hadn't braced it!


Ouch.


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Knit has just posted this scrumptous peanut butter cookie recipe on another post. I did tell her I would post it over here as there are so many peanut butter fans here.
> 
> "you guys these are the best & so simple to do.
> 1 cup peanut butter
> 3/4 cup brown sugar(packed)
> 1 egg & 3/4 tsp. of baking soda.
> Preheat oven to 350 & use greased cookie sheets. Using an electric mixer beat all ingredients together well. Drop teaspoonfuls of dough on sheets & space them about an 1" apart, bake about 8-10 minutes until edges are golden brown...thats it!" http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-80422-1.html
> 
> My girlfriend makes these and has for years. She calls them her Come and Get Em Cookie. Enjoy them. Sam this is so good for you. These cookies stay soft and moist. There is no flour in them so anyone with issues of digesting flour will be okay with these. Good for the celiac person.
> 
> 
> 
> These sound very good, I bet the grandsons will love them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a similar recipe on the Kraft Peanut Butter jar which uses white sugar instead of the brown sugar. I like the taste of the brown sugar better. Easy enough for kids to make too. They can also decorate them with M&Ms or raisins before baking.
> BTW, these cookies are not for dunking as they fall apart instantly!! haha, if you dunk enough of them, you just get out a spoon and enjoy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you dunk in hot chocolate too great flavors in one cup.
Click to expand...

*chuckles* you are truly in the know!! and have a dill pickle on the side. Oh, I forgot, top off the mug with those little teeny marshmellows!


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely sunrise Caren, we've actually had a few bright spells here to-day and the Met Office is threatrening us with sunshine tomorrow!
> 
> I'm having a thoroughly frustrating time trying to get anything other than an automated response telling me they will answer my email "as soon as possible", they've been saying this for long enough. These big companies simply don't care, this one's _Customer Neglect Department_ simply refuses to respond to emails other than acknowledge their receipt.
> 
> Up until to-day, I would have settled for a simple two-line apology for their incompetence in sending the wrong colour. Since they obviously operate a 'never admit fault in writing policy', it's time to start wasting their time, on an industrial scale!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Oh No! Not sunshine!, what ever will you do? Oh I know take a picture.
> 
> Sorry you are having a frustrating day. I understand where you are coming from. I've had a similar week.
> 
> I handed it over to the girls to deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've found several breaches of the Sale of Goods Act in their standard terms of service, I've drawn these to the attention of Trading Standards Officers. Since they advertise on television, I've also drawn several things to the attention of the Advertising Standards Authority. I note they are members of several trade associations, I felt these should be made aware of their member's customer service performance too.
> 
> I'm being helpful, by the time I've finished they will have a far deeper understanding of the word 'suffer'!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed reading about who has failed to respond to you. Did you mention it?
Click to expand...

I haven't mentioned it before, I've only just lost my patience with them!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all TPers,
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely shot! 3-30am. NZ time. Good morning/afternoon!
> 
> DorisT, I watched my DVD of 'The Iron Lady' last night, nearly fell asleep because of weariness, but will go back to it- I felt Meryl Streep did an excellent job portraying the Alzheimer's. Maggie Thatcher was never my favourite politician, however it seemed a very fair statement about her ambition- she has to have been quite driven.
> I had worked out a 'clever' comment last night, but now I am awake, I cannot remember it!!
Click to expand...

Thank you! 
How are you doing today?


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely sunrise Caren, we've actually had a few bright spells here to-day and the Met Office is threatrening us with sunshine tomorrow!
> 
> I'm having a thoroughly frustrating time trying to get anything other than an automated response telling me they will answer my email "as soon as possible", they've been saying this for long enough. These big companies simply don't care, this one's _Customer Neglect Department_ simply refuses to respond to emails other than acknowledge their receipt.
> 
> Up until to-day, I would have settled for a simple two-line apology for their incompetence in sending the wrong colour. Since they obviously operate a 'never admit fault in writing policy', it's time to start wasting their time, on an industrial scale!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Oh No! Not sunshine!, what ever will you do? Oh I know take a picture.
> 
> Sorry you are having a frustrating day. I understand where you are coming from. I've had a similar week.
> 
> I handed it over to the girls to deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've found several breaches of the Sale of Goods Act in their standard terms of service, I've drawn these to the attention of Trading Standards Officers. Since they advertise on television, I've also drawn several things to the attention of the Advertising Standards Authority. I note they are members of several trade associations, I felt these should be made aware of their member's customer service performance too.
> 
> I'm being helpful, by the time I've finished they will have a far deeper understanding of the word 'suffer'!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I do hope things work out for you so, you can enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all TPers,
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely shot! 3-30am. NZ time. Good morning/afternoon!
> 
> quote]
> 
> Thank you!
> How are you doing today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! We are fine. the weather is showery- but that is Autumn! I will head out early this morning for a breakfast at church in honour of Mothers' Day, and later this afternoon a dance. However it seems Fale may stay home. I have hopes of changing his mind! Glad to hear your birthday went so well. Do you raise your own turkeys?
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> I do hope things work out for you so, you can enjoy the rest of your day.


I'm having a wonderful time. I've just wriiten letters to two more official bodies noted for their dislike of being ignored, _Red tape holds the world together_ is their motto!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all TPers,
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely shot! 3-30am. NZ time. Good morning/afternoon!
> 
> quote]
> 
> Thank you!
> How are you doing today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! We are fine. the weather is showery- but that is Autumn! I will head out early this morning for a breakfast at church in honour of Mothers' Day, and later this afternoon a dance. However it seems Fale may stay home. I have hopes of changing his mind! Glad to hear your birthday went so well. Do you raise your own turkeys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds as if yo have a wonderful day ahead of you. I do hope Fale changed his mind and goes too. IT is funny you ask about turkeys. I was just talking to a guy this morning about getting some. They will be ready to hatch in a couple weeks and I will get some. Good thing cause I've only got one left on the freezer.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope things work out for you so, you can enjoy the rest of your day.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a wonderful time. I've just wriiten letters to two more official bodies noted for their dislike of being ignored, _Red tape holds the world together_ is their motto!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

 :lol: I don't think I'd like to be receiving one of those letters. Where would the world be without red tape,hmmm.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all TPers,
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds as if yo have a wonderful day ahead of you. I do hope Flae changed his mind and goes too. IT is funny you ask about turkeys. I was just talking to a guy this morning about getting some. They will be ready to hatch in a couple weeks and I will get some. Good thing cause I've only got one left on the freezer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mum raised a few, one year in Scotland- but it is quite difficult there for some reason- they are rather amusing birds. We had lots of ducks, and chickens. When I was bringing up the girls we always had chickens. I have hopes of getting a good solid chicken house, to keep the hens safe. Nothing better than an egg still warm from the laying- I'd go back to having a boiled egg for breakfast!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## wannabear

Nana Caren, thanks for the view of Sunrise in Hobbiton this morning! 

Dave, you have so much energy! Have fun bombarding the powers that be. I'd like very much to attend one of your lectures with the well-done visual aids. I really don't know any educators here who put in that much effort.

Myfanwy, I'm wondering if I can keep chickens. Somehow I feel the city would have a rule against that. I should investigate.

Another lovely day here, and I am very thankful.


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> Nana Caren, thanks for the view of Sunrise in Hobbiton this morning!
> 
> Dave, you have so much energy! Have fun bombarding the powers that be. I'd like very much to attend one of your lectures with the well-done visual aids. I really don't know any educators here who put in that much effort.
> 
> Myfanwy, I'm wondering if I can keep chickens. Somehow I feel the city would have a rule against that. I should investigate.
> 
> Another lovely day here, and I am very thankful.


You are welcome for the view.

Most cities will allow chickens as long as you don't have a roaster.


----------



## Grandma Gail

Thanks for the sunrise picture. I planned on sitting on the deck with my newspaper, but the clouds moved in and the wind is coming off the lake making it cool. Maybe tomorrow.

Heaven help someone in your disfavor, Dave. They may regret the wrath of a redhead descending upon them.

I started my day with lots of chuckles. Thee Miss Marple movies with Margaret Rutherford were on TCM. I don't normally have the TV on, but I couldn't resist them. She is soooo entertaining.

It's time to finish my laundry and get a few other things done before the week-end. I'm looking forward to the new tea party later today. May everone's day improve as the hours pass.


----------



## daralene

The sunset was gorgeous.

What a joy to see that. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> Nana Caren, thanks for the view of Sunrise in Hobbiton this morning!
> 
> Dave, you have so much energy! Have fun bombarding the powers that be. I'd like very much to attend one of your lectures with the well-done visual aids. I really don't know any educators here who put in that much effort.
> 
> Myfanwy, I'm wondering if I can keep chickens. Somehow I feel the city would have a rule against that. I should investigate.
> 
> Another lovely day here, and I am very thankful.


We are not allowed roosters.


----------



## KateB

wannabear said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday! Is the pie ready yet? I'd take two shots of pie and let the cook have the gin.
> 
> 
> 
> The pie is out and cooled enough to eat. I must warn you the pie has vodka in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vodka is OK. It's just gin that I don't much like.
Click to expand...

I'll have the gin! :thumbup:


----------



## Joe P

I hurriedly read all the posts for over a day or so, with our storms and all I got overwhelmed but then mother had two bad spells I had to run to her place and sit with her to talk her through them. She gets so weak but rallies. I did see Charles on the weather report, I loved it. What a guy. Y'all sound good. talk at you lataaaaaaa.. joe p


----------



## flockie

NanaCaren said:


> My birthday present from Jamie, she is so sweet.


Happy Birthday, Caren! I was out all day yesterday and this is the 1st chance I've had to get on the TP and catch up with all the posts. The roses are lovely, and I hope you enjoyed your day.
Flockie


----------



## flockie

NanaCaren said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday! Is the pie ready yet? I'd take two shots of pie and let the cook have the gin.
> 
> 
> 
> The pie is out and cooled enough to eat. I must warn you the pie has vodka in it.
Click to expand...

Good, then it will go just fine with a vodka on the rocks and lemon twist!


----------



## NanaCaren

Grandma Gail said:


> Thanks for the sunrise picture. I planned on sitting on the deck with my newspaper, but the clouds moved in and the wind is coming off the lake making it cool. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> Heaven help someone in your disfavor, Dave. They may regret the wrath of a redhead descending upon them.
> 
> I started my day with lots of chuckles. Thee Miss Marple movies with Margaret Rutherford were on TCM. I don't normally have the TV on, but I couldn't resist them. She is soooo entertaining.
> 
> It's time to finish my laundry and get a few other things done before the week-end. I'm looking forward to the new tea party later today. May everone's day improve as the hours pass.


You are welcome! I often sit on the deck early morning when the weather allows, it is very peaceful. Hopefully the weather will cooperate tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren

flockie said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday present from Jamie, she is so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday, Caren! I was out all day yesterday and this is the 1st chance I've had to get on the TP and catch up with all the posts. The roses are lovely, and I hope you enjoyed your day.
> Flockie
Click to expand...

Thanks! I enjoyed my day very much. The roses were a complete surprise.

Good, then it will go just fine with a vodka on the rocks and lemon twist!

Jamie made me The European cocktail that Dave posted, they are rather good.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-79761-1.html


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday! Is the pie ready yet? I'd take two shots of pie and let the cook have the gin.
> 
> 
> 
> The pie is out and cooled enough to eat. I must warn you the pie has vodka in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vodka is OK. It's just gin that I don't much like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have the gin! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

OK, I'll share.


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday! Is the pie ready yet? I'd take two shots of pie and let the cook have the gin.
> 
> 
> 
> The pie is out and cooled enough to eat. I must warn you the pie has vodka in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vodka is OK. It's just gin that I don't much like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have the gin! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, I'll share.
Click to expand...

Definitly a case of "gin and bear it". Enjoy!!


----------



## KateB

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday! Is the pie ready yet? I'd take two shots of pie and let the cook have the gin.
> 
> 
> 
> The pie is out and cooled enough to eat. I must warn you the pie has vodka in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vodka is OK. It's just gin that I don't much like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have the gin! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, I'll share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitly a case of "gin and bear it". Enjoy!!
Click to expand...

Aaaaagh! :roll:


----------



## FireballDave

Hi chaps and chappesses, I've just opened the new Tea Party with a cocktail and a classic Mediterranean dish:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-80699-1.html#1494819

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## Della

Joe P said:


> hit enter. like this
> 
> I just hit at the end of the sentence.
> 
> again I just hit twice.
> 
> try it again it will work probably. he he. joe p
> 
> Now if you want to indent..hit space-bar to desired depth....Della


----------



## Della

Joe P said:


> I am sure it was not as hot as it is here there right? I could be wrong but when I take laundry down I fold it not like it goes in the drawer just to keep wadding it up and putting it in the basket because in the afternoon here it is too hot for me to linger folding nicely, I run into the a/c and fold carefully and then put away. You are right my Grandmother was a stickler like your Mother.
> 
> I just remembered that growing up, we had to fold as we took the things off the line, and stack them up in the basket all in order. My mother _really_ likes things her way.


[/quote]

It was easier to handle with less wrinkling and less wrinkling meant less ironing. After all, clothes were usually pretty well smoothed out after breezes were done playing with them, and being warm from the sun would muss really easy if not folded carefully.....Della


----------



## Della

5mmdpns said:


> "O'k I will try thicker slices but I want to make sure they are not crispy when you bite into the pie. ishh I am slowly learning to bake apple pies this year. This is not easy for me". said Joe P.
> 
> Here is a good recipe for apple pie...Della
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/apple-pie-by-grandma-ople/


----------



## Joe P

o'k I am going to copy this on my 3/5 recipe card and I will try this recipe. I hope this works and I so thank you,

joe p



Della said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> "O'k I will try thicker slices but I want to make sure they are not crispy when you bite into the pie. ishh I am slowly learning to bake apple pies this year. This is not easy for me". said Joe P.
> 
> Here is a good recipe for apple pie...Della
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/apple-pie-by-grandma-ople/
Click to expand...


----------



## Della

myfanwy said:


> For the dog lovers amongst us a photo of my Jerusalem artichokes in flower, and Rufus the mutt, nearly 10 years old.


Jerusalem Artichokes...YUMMOOO...can't find them here anymore. I raised them in my garden when the children were small, we all loved eating them. Family grew up and i quit gardening because times changed for me. Now live in an apartment and would have to plant them in containers if I could find the tubers. Oh well......Della


----------



## Lurker 2

Della said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the dog lovers amongst us a photo of my Jerusalem artichokes in flower, and Rufus the mutt, nearly 10 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> Jerusalem Artichokes...YUMMOOO...can't find them here anymore. I raised them in my garden when the children were small, we all loved eating them. Family grew up and i quit gardening because times changed for me. Now live in an apartment and would have to plant them in containers if I could find the tubers. Oh well......Della
Click to expand...

they would need a lot of 'head room', but as you have grown them, you know that! I must get around to digging some- I am the sole consumer in this household!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> o'k I am going to copy this on my 3/5 recipe card and I will try this recipe. I hope this works and I so thank you,
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Della said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> "O'k I will try thicker slices but I want to make sure they are not crispy when you bite into the pie. ishh I am slowly learning to bake apple pies this year. This is not easy for me". said Joe P.
> 
> Here is a good recipe for apple pie...Della
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/apple-pie-by-grandma-ople/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me too! :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Della

Joe P said:


> yes, you are very correct about me taking myself so seriously. Yeah, I am blushing but in my own way I am learning. Thanks for your comments. I love it. So, I will get one of the pepper mills out and clean it out and try the seed in there. love it. joe p
> 
> Rachael Ray uses a fine hand-held micro-plain when grating nutmeg on her cooking shows....Della


----------



## Della

Joe P said:


> where do you buy a nutmeg grater then?
> 
> http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=slv8-tyc7&va=nutmeg+grater+stainless+steel


----------

